# MAD Ear+ Purist HD thread.



## lmilhan

Spread the love.

 Let's hear your story about how much you love your MAD Ear+ Purist HD.

 My story:

 I had some very specific ideas in mind for my MAD Ear+ Purist HD. The main reason for the purchase was to make my RS-1 and PS-1s sound glorious (a legendary Head-Fi synergy - do a search and find out for yourself).

 But I figured it wouldn't hurt to add both a Low Z and a High Z headphone jack. Also, I wanted to use the MAD Ear+ as an active Pre-Amp (as opposed to the default passive pre-amp out) to feed my Big Joe power amp, which in turn feeds my beloved AKG K-1000s. And finally, I decided that I wanted to upgrade to Black Gate caps. So after several Emails back and forth to Dr. Lloyd, I decided upon my custom MAD Ear+ Purist HD amplifier configuration. Lloyd was very understanding and patient throughout the entire process, and was more than happy to answer the (many) questions I had for him.

 So I finally placed my order, and patiently watched the order queue on the MAD website.

 Several weeks later, I received my MAD Ear+ Purist HD, and let me tell you, it was everything I was hoping for and more! Well worth the wait.

 My Grados have never sounded better (I prefer the Ear+ over even the SLAM PPX3 with my Grados) and as a bonus, the MAD Ear+ purist feeding my Big Joe and K-1000s sounds better than I ever imagined it would!

 Lloyd is a class act, and the MAD Ear+ Purist HD kicks MAJOR ass. If you have been on the fence about buying one of these amazing amplifiers, do not hestitate - they are beautiful in both form and function, and Lloyd is a great person to work with. I couldn't be happier. At the price he charged me for my Ear+, I almost feel like I stole it!


----------



## pageman99

x2

 You've just given my story. I could use your post word for word. Coming up to a year and a half and still pleased. 

 Thinking about going SS and balanced but in addition to not in place of my Ear+ Purist Custom with Blackgates.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Here, the journey began with the HeadFive and then the Heed , which while I was awaiting its delivery like an expectant parent (and nearly as long), a gift from the heavens appeared. In the F/S subforum, a MAD custom ,BlackGates, 2 selectable imputs, S.Steel power toggle, Blue LED done in a Sheffield Yellow...(O.K. I made that up, its a shade of chicken**** yellow, lol)...$100 in tubes to roll later the 5751s have a dialable sweetness intermixed with detail transparent of the source. This had me sell the CanAmp, just today in fact, even against Waynes catagorical imperative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That's what happens when an amp 2X the price enters the system I suppose. Content I was indeed....


 Then, just today in fact, my world was rocked with this gosh dang Opera audition delivery ;0

 Hmmm, now I'm wondering if a certain $150 tube in V1 would be the fix, or is it time to move on yet again ... This is the progression of what happens here I suppose, having heard something delectably different as to be sensed to be better pehaps, it may be difficult to accept something somewhat so different its sensed to be a downgrade ... But maybe not... This gosh dang Opera has an uphill battle to be waged for my heart, which the MAD still posesses....

 MAD love~


 /Maybe a bedside rig, hmmmm


----------



## Dash

I just sold mine and my RS1. Seems kinda weird being tubeless and grado-less. I guess I will survive.


----------



## blinx

i decided nearly 3 months ago that i will own a purist and RS-1's by the time i graduate.

 i already purchased a used mapletree and i love it! even with my 325i's! Talk about transparency! this amp freakin rocks


----------



## epaludo

I started buying a SR-60 and a PAV2V2. I thought i was in heaven, but after deep research i realised that was time for an upgrade. A high end headphone and a MAD combined with a good CD player.
 I can't explain in words how much i love my Mapletree Ear+ Purist HD2. I worked very hard and bought it with my RS-1, K701, NAD C525BEE and a DiMarzio RCA cable. It's simply amazing. Incredibly transparency (IMHO) and it's very well balanced sound amplifier.
 TERRIFIC !!!!!!


----------



## 3x331m

I'd bought the EAR+ HD when I had my RS1. It works well with all of my cans until I bought the GS1000 and K1000.

 I had to resort to the Slammed Extreme to feed both of the beasts. However, the EAR+ HD still have a special place in my heart. Currently, I don't use it, but it's sitting nicely on my rack. Once in a while, I turn it on just to see the tubes glow...


----------



## LoweArt

To say that I love my MAD Ear + purist would be an understatement !


----------



## osocan

Hi

 This is my first post here. Does a HD2 count? I have one "in progress" now. This would be my first desktop headphone amp It would used to pair with my RS-1. It is a leap of faith as I have placed the order based on whatever information that I can obtain from the web and head-fi.

 I agree that Lloyd is a class act to deal with He has been prompt and patient with all newbie questions that I posted him.

 Cant wait for the amp to arrive.


----------



## tuatara

My Mapletree was very much an impulse purchase.
 I had some thoughts of getting a tube amp and was toying with going to a Singlepower when I saw the announcement of the HD100 amp to celebrate 100 purist headamps.
 I did some intense reading through all the Mapletree threads I could find and pestered Lloyd with questions, crossed my fingers and bit the bullet before they all were taken.
 These were a limited run of 5 amps and I believe one went to Lloyds daughter.
 Mine is #4 and the same as Mrarroyos, Gold with black wood sides.

 Although there's stiff competition with the Yamamoto/AT combos the Mapletree/RS1 pairing gets used several times a week.
 I love its retro look and the fact that it doesn't need to sprout monster tubes to draw attention to its self.

 But nothing is perfect and the front Mapletree name plate has lost most of its printing and there's always been a very slight transformer hum, not heard through the phones, but there from new. Lloyd did offer to rectify that but I decided it was too far and expensive to return for what I reguard as a trivial matter.

 I cant see me ever parting with the HD100 and the combo with the RS1s is sounding even better with the new E Sound signature CD5.

 I'm also running a Mapletree Line 2A SE(with PS2 power supply) pre amp.
 This is a bit different from standard as Mapletree supplied some of the parts but the rest where sourced by the local builder here.These include Sanyo OSCON,and a pair of NOS Canadian oil caps ex NZ Broadcasting.

 Just to complete the MAD love I also have an invaluable Mapletree line router which enables me to run to 2 sources into 4 amps at the turn of a knob, couldn't survive without it.
 I guess you could put me down as a MAD fanboy...now just waiting to see what the good Doctor is going to offer when he reaches 200 Purist Headamps and will I be able to resist temptation.


----------



## LoweArt

Love the photo of your HD100 Tuatara. 

 I missed out on the special edition run and hence my custom
 Ear + purist. 

 It's difficult for me to not peek at the MAD website now and 
 then to see what the good Dr. is up to !


----------



## CooLBieRe

i wish i could say the word *appreciate*...

 but so far, my MAD purist HD has an un-balance problem which i don't know why it happens...

 discussed with Dr.Llyod many times but still can't figure out what caused the problem.

 not the tubes(either 5751 or 12B4A) , not the resistors, not the volume unit. .... no idea already

 will get it fixed locally in HK or Thailand soon 

 hope i can get back to this thread and post my appreciation after i can hear its full potential

wish me luck!


----------



## Rav

I must admit, the MAD is an amp that i'm getting really curious about. The reasons that i havn't pulled the trigger so far are that i'd like to build it myself, but i'm not keen on the styling (so i'd not need the stock enclosure, rather build a custom casing) and that i'm not in the states, so i have no idea how much i'd get slammed for import duties. Also, i'm not sure how i'd get on with tubes tbh, i like the simplicty of solid state. 

 I think probably woe will be unto me if i ever hear one though


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Mapletree was very much an impulse purchase.
 I had some thoughts of getting a tube amp and was toying with going to a Singlepower when I saw the announcement of the HD100 amp to celebrate 100 purist headamps.
 I did some intense reading through all the Mapletree threads I could find and pestered Lloyd with questions, crossed my fingers and bit the bullet before they all were taken.
 These were a limited run of 5 amps and I believe one went to Lloyds daughter.
 Mine is #4 and the same as Mrarroyos, Gold with black wood sides.

 Although there's stiff competition with the Yamamoto/AT combos the Mapletree/RS1 pairing gets used several times a week.
 I love its retro look and the fact that it doesn't need to sprout monster tubes to draw attention to its self.

 But nothing is perfect and the front Mapletree name plate has lost most of its printing and there's always been a very slight transformer hum, not heard through the phones, but there from new. Lloyd did offer to rectify that but I decided it was too far and expensive to return for what I reguard as a trivial matter.

 I cant see me ever parting with the HD100 and the combo with the RS1s is sounding even better with the new E Sound signature CD5.

 I'm also running a Mapletree Line 2A SE(with PS2 power supply) pre amp.
 This is a bit different from standard as Mapletree supplied some of the parts but the rest where sourced by the local builder here.These include Sanyo OSCON,and a pair of NOS Canadian oil caps ex NZ Broadcasting.

 Just to complete the MAD love I also have an invaluable Mapletree line router which enables me to run to 2 sources into 4 amps at the turn of a knob, couldn't survive without it.
 I guess you could put me down as a MAD fanboy...now just waiting to see what the good Doctor is going to offer when he reaches 200 Purist Headamps and will I be able to resist temptation._

 

1st we be jamming with matching amps and I also have a matching router from Dr. Lloyd. I will say that my HD100 has no hum whatsover. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here are a couple of pics, just click on the thumbnail to view the full size pic.


----------



## dizzyorange

A question: what is it about the MAD Ear+ Purist HD's sonic signature that makes it synergizes so well with Grados? And perhaps not so well with Sennheisers and other headphones?

 My assumption had been that the MAD is an especially smooth amplifier with some treble roll-off that tames the (to my ears) somewhat harsh highs of Grado phones and makes them sing. Is there any validity to this assumption?


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dizzyorange* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A question: what is it about the MAD Ear+ Purist HD's sonic signature that makes it synergizes so well with Grados? And perhaps not so well with Sennheisers and other headphones?

 My assumption had been that the MAD is an especially smooth amplifier with some treble roll-off that tames the (to my ears) somewhat harsh highs of Grado phones and makes them sing. Is there any validity to this assumption?_

 


 No treble roll off to my ears.I got rid of the occassional high end harshness by changing cpd.

 Purist amp works well with other phones. I use it with my 701s as does a friend .
 I believe originally Dr Peppard developed the amp with Sennheisers.
 I have tried it with HD650s but dont want to commit myself on that pairing as I've never liked the 650s with any amp I've tried.


----------



## LoweArt

Hey Mrarrayo, 

 Not only do you have good taste in headphone amps in the MAD Ear and Musical Fidelity X-can, but see you have an Arcam CD73 CDP for the source.
 GREAT tast e there ! I use the Arcam FMJ CD36 as the source for my Ear + Purist.


----------



## lmilhan

For mrarroyo:

 Please promise to give me first dibs on your HD100 if you ever decide to sell it.

 Thanks.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No treble roll off to my ears.I got rid of the occassional high end harshness by changing cpd.

 Purist amp works well with other phones. I use it with my 701s as does a friend .
 I believe originally Dr Peppard developed the amp with Sennheisers.
 I have tried it with HD650s but dont want to commit myself on that pairing as I've never liked the 650s with any amp I've tried._

 

If you want your HD650's (or other Senns, and all other phones for that matter) to sound truly exceptional - get yourself a Monarchy M24 DAC - it literally "transforms" their sound to exceptional (with the XDAC v3 anyway).

 This pairing is just as good as "Akwok" said it was... regarding their pairing with the GLite. 

 I'm sure it would also pair very well with the MAD Purist HD+.

 It's hard to believe a DAC can make that much difference in their sound.


----------



## Peccary

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe originally Dr Peppard developed the amp with Sennheisers.
 ._

 

The Doc recently confirmed to me that he developed the amp with Senn 600's.


----------



## Peccary

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ 
 It's hard to believe a DAC can make that much difference in their sound._

 

I agree. I recently bought the Stello DA100 and it is the most significant improvement in sound I have made for some time.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LoweArt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Mrarrayo, 

 Not only do you have good taste in headphone amps in the MAD Ear and Musical Fidelity X-can, but see you have an Arcam CD73 CDP for the source.
 GREAT tast e there ! I use the Arcam FMJ CD36 as the source for my Ear + Purist._

 

Thanks.

 Imilhan I will try to remember that request but I do not think I will sell it. BTW about a month ago I scored 4 matched GE red labeled 12B4A.


----------



## iamoneagain

I'd like to thank the good Dr. as well. I only need an amp for one headphone, my PS-1 and figured the perfect amp for the RS-1 would also be the one for the PS-1. I thought about the Singlepower amps but took a chance on the Mapletree. When I tried a couple of Singlepower amps at a meet, I thought the Mapletree was a better combo even at a 1/3 or so of the price.

 To make things even better, I just got the equivalent of a JHS-5751 Sylvania tube and it's the most perfect combo for my PS-1. I can't find anything wrong about the sound. Just so enjoyable. I left some more comments about that tube in the Mapletree tube rolling thread.


----------



## Gradofan2

Since several of you have the MAD HD+ with the HD600's and HD650's some of you should be able to tell us how well it sounds with those vs the Grados. 

 I think we've heard many people praise it with Grados... but, I've not heard any praise it with Senns - despite the fact that is was developed around the HD600's. 

 So... how does it sound with Senns?


----------



## lmilhan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks.

 Imilhan I will try to remember that request but I do not think I will sell it. BTW about a month ago I scored 4 matched GE red labeled 12B4A. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, I don't blame you for wanting to hold onto that puppy!

 I so desperately wanted a magic eye on my custom MAD Ear+ Purist HD, but Lloyd told me that it wasn't possible for him to do it with that particular amp design. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As such, I will more than likely buy the first HD100 that I see go up for sale here at Head-Fi (If I am lucky enough to grab it before someone else does).







 I love the sound this amp is pumping through my Grados, and I am using stock tubes - I haven't even looked into tube rolling yet!


----------



## sdgserv

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since several of you have the MAD HD+ with the HD600's and HD650's some of you should be able to tell us how well it sounds with those vs the Grados. 

 I think we've heard many people praise it with Grados... but, I've not heard any praise it with Senns - despite the fact that is was developed around the HD600's. 

 So... how does it sound with Senns?_

 

I have a Mad Ear+ custom..I use with my HD 650's..I have to force myself to stop listening to music. For me it is that nice. I have used Grados with the amp and it too sounds great. My other amp is a PPAv2 which works great with Senns, but I find myself listening to the MAD..Maybe it's the tubes? For me it just seems to bring out the best in my Senns.


----------



## LoweArt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since several of you have the MAD HD+ with the HD600's and HD650's some of you should be able to tell us how well it sounds with those vs the Grados. 

 I think we've heard many people praise it with Grados... but, I've not heard any praise it with Senns - despite the fact that is was developed around the HD600's. 

 So... how does it sound with Senns?_

 

The Sennheiser HD600 & HD650 synergises extremely well with my MAD Ear + purist ! I actually prefer this combo over using my Grado's with the MAD. 

 I have never found the Sennies to be dark or veiled with the MAD, the thing that impressed me when I first teamed the Sennies with the MAD was the imaging and "headstage", quite amazing. The detail and some micro dynamics
 from complex pieces of orchestral music come through like you were there when the recording was made. That said, fast driving rock tunes of the likes of John Cougar Mellencamp come through with great gusto and verve that makes you move, groove and play air guitar !

 I found my Grado's were easier to listen to on the MAD than say compared with a solid state headphone amp like the Stello HP100. In saying that, I prefer the Grado SR80 over the SR325i because it isn't as strident/harsh sounding. 

 I have always built my Hi Fi and now Head Fi components around not only its ability to perform and produce detail etc..... But more importantly, it shouldn't induce/create listener fatigue. When I say that the Sennheiser and MAD Ear + purist are a lovely match, I don't mean it in the warm cuddly sense. It seduces with detail, accuracy and emotive qualities that just keeps you wanting to stay up and listen to more rather than making you tired. 

 I don't think anyone could convince me to part with my MAD


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LoweArt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Sennheiser HD600 & HD650 synergises extremely well with my MAD Ear + purist ! I actually prefer this combo over using my Grado's with the MAD... 

 ...I have always built my Hi Fi and now Head Fi components around not only its ability to perform and produce detail etc..... But more importantly, it shouldn't induce/create listener fatigue. When I say that the Sennheiser and MAD Ear + purist are a lovely match, I don't mean it in the warm cuddly sense. It seduces with detail, accuracy and emotive qualities that just keeps you wanting to stay up and listen to more rather than making you tired. 

 I don't think anyone could convince me to part with my MAD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Excellent, informative response - which tells us exactly what we want/need to know about the MAD Ear+.

 I've been vacilating about one for over a year vs the WA3+ or WA6. I just may try one...


----------



## LoweArt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Excellent, informative response - which tells us exactly what we want/need to know about the MAD Ear+.

 I've been vacilating about one for over a year vs the WA3+ or WA6. I just may try one..._

 

Happy to offer my thoughts. The MAD Ear + purist was my first headphone amplifier as prior to that I was using a pair of Sennheiser HD565 Ovations through the headphone socket of my NAD 3020i integrated amp. 

 I think I spent over a year researching the net, forums and valve amp design books before I made my decision on the MAD and quite literally "stumbled" across the MAD website. Up to that point, I was close on buying the World Audio Design HD83 kit, but wasn't too willing because of its limited tube rolling/replacement options.


----------



## mrarroyo

For a while (twice actually ) I have had a Senn HD600. I found it sounded very nicely out of the Mapletree, and the Musical Fidelity as well. Although honestly the Mapletree is the better sounding amp.


----------



## GlorytheWiz825

Like the HD600, the HD580 mates very well with the Ear+. I'm also getting some 325i's on Monday from Asr's loaner program for comparison reasons. I'll post my impressions of HD580 vs Grado 325i's in the coming week.


----------



## Vicomte

I've had my Ear+ HD for a while now, and I can't see myself ever parting with it. The first time I listened to it with my MS-2s, I had a solid two hours of eargasmy goodness. It was almost magical. There was a time when I thought the MS-2 was just a bit shy with the bass. This was a time before the Ear+.

 Did I mention the soundstage? It's large. Instrument spacing and seperation is amazingly realistic.

 God, I love that thing.


----------



## 3x331m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks.

 Imilhan I will try to remember that request but I do not think I will sell it. BTW about a month ago I scored 4 matched GE red labeled 12B4A. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Anyone recognized that the 12B4's are the miniature of the recommended 6080's on the SP Extreme ? And the 12ax7 and 5751 can also be used on Extreme with ECC1 adapter ?

 It was the reason why I bought the SP for both GS1000 and K1000. The love of EAR+ HD is still there.


----------



## MN Ham Phones

I'm in the process of building an exact copy right now.
 Assembled my own collection of identical parts and chassis', don't wanna use the word clon*
 Chassis is drilled, ready for paint.


----------



## LoweArt

Enjoy making your copy or clon*


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MN Ham Phones* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm in the process of building an exact copy right now.
 Assembled my own collection of identical parts and chassis', don't wanna use the word clon*
 Chassis is drilled, ready for paint._

 

It would be cool if you post some pictures. I would say your amp is "based on" the Mapletree design. However if you want to you could always send $50 or so to the good Dr. Lloyd just to keep the PEACE.


----------



## LoweArt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It would be cool if you post some pictures. I would say your amp is "based on" the Mapletree design. However if you want to you could always send $50 or so to the good Dr. Lloyd just to keep the PEACE._

 

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## MN Ham Phones

Intend to send a donation to the good Doctor.
 I'm building this with his blessing, though perhaps I should not have been public.


----------



## Bootleg

On the HD2, how do you select between the two inputs? I've looked at the pics and manual and cant see anything?????


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bootleg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On the HD2, how do you select between the two inputs? I've looked at the pics and manual and cant see anything?????_

 


 They are both wired in parallel with no input selector. You pick between the two sources connected to the amp .... and use one or the other.


----------



## Bootleg

I just ordered an *Ear+ Purist HD2* while having a 35 minute phone conversation with Lloyd...interrupted the Stanley Cup Playoffs too!

 A few notes to share from the conversation:

 1. He confirmed that he designed the amp while using Sennheiser's.
 2. If pushed, he considers the Red Chassis/Black Sides to be the Mapletree Signature Look. Guess which colors I ordered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, he said that even though he uses the same finishes from the same manuafacturer, the Red and White paint jobs tend to turn out the best with the other colors sometimes getting a bit of orange peel. As to the Red, he said it almost always looks like it was powder coated.
 3. In his words, if stranded on a desert island, he'd take the HD2 over the HD.
 4. When I inquired about upgrades, he essentially told me to save my money and "spend it on cd's". He did like the stepped attenuator, but thought it was too expensive ($220).


 What an awesome guy! Really. He's an engineer who loves music and loves to talk audio with complete strangers. Even though some of the other guys have good customer service (like Jack Wu), Lloyd's bedside manner is impeccable.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bootleg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just ordered an *Ear+ Purist HD2* while having a 35 minute phone conversation with Lloyd...interrupted the Stanley Cup Playoffs too!

 A few notes to share from the conversation:

 1. He confirmed that he designed the amp while using Sennheiser's.
 2. If pushed, he considers the Red Chassis/Black Sides to be the Mapletree Signature Look. Guess which colors I ordered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, he said that even though he uses the same finishes from the same manuafacturer, the Red and White paint jobs tend to turn out the best with the other colors sometimes getting a bit of orange peel. As to the Red, he said it almost always looks like it was powder coated.
 3. In his words, if stranded on a desert island, he'd take the HD2 over the HD.
 4. When I inquired about upgrades, he essentially told me to save my money and "spend it on cd's". He did like the stepped attenuator, but thought it was too expensive ($220).


 What an awesome guy! Really. He's an engineer who loves music and loves to talk audio with complete strangers. Even though some of the other guys have good customer service (like Jack Wu), Lloyd's bedside manner is impeccable._

 

Dr. Lloyd is one heck of a guy and someone I will do business with again. However I disagree with him. IMO the HD is the better sounding amp.


----------



## epaludo

Never heard the HD (own a HD2). Opinions seems to be divided here, i would love to give the HD a try. I LOVE the HD2 sound though ...


----------



## LoweArt

Yes, the good Dr. is a terrific and helpful chap and I wouldn't hesitate in dealing with him at anytime. 

 I love my custom Ear + purist ( which really is a HD in a round about way ) but haven't had the opportunity of being able to listen to a HD2 seeing where I'm located ( down under ).


----------



## brianth

I have owned my Ear+ Purist HD for a month now. In that time, I’ve played no music through my Plinius/Magnepan QR 1.6 combination. Considering how nice that combination sounds, it feels like a big compliment to Lloyd and my Mapletree! 

 I originally had a Canamp on order (not through Blackbird, or I’d probably have a Heed), but the ship date kept moving farther into the future. That’s when it suddenly hit me that I have a lot of solid state gear, but no tubes. Why not try something different?! 

 The simple design and high parts quality initially led me to the Mapletree. I upgraded to the Blackgate capacitors and asked Lloyd to set up the amp so that I could try it as a true preamp in my system. By the way, I considered the HD2 and like that it used tubes that should be easier to find. However, I thought the two-tubes-in-back-one-in-front look seemed more balanced visually.

 When the unit arrived, I was impressed with the heft of the nicely packed box. Weight isn’t everything, of course, but I have yet to see a non-portable component that is improved by reducing weight. 

 As a headphone amplifier, this amp is sonically stunning. Listening through the AKG K701s, there’s detail aplenty. _The Information_ suddenly felt like a fitting title for Beck’s latest. Mary Chapin Carpenter's _What Was It Like_ has bass that comes from somewhere near the center of the earth, bass that the Maggies just can't do justice to like this amp/phone combo. In HDCD, Neil Young's _Prairie Wind_ sounds live, immediate, and close.

 I listen a lot in the evenings (partly because I like to see the glow of the tubes, but partly because the AKGs don't block out much background noise). Even in a very quiet room, hum is completely absent. Although I have several other headphones, I don’t need to even try them; all is just right with this setup. I don’t even think I’ll save up for the RS1’s. 

 As a preamp, it’s both annoying and impressive. Because of the high gain, hum makes its presence known. Just as with tics and pops in LPs, I find the hum distracting enough to prevent complete immersion. On the other hand, there’s a bigger feeling of air around the instruments than with the Plinius integrated’s built-in preamp. If I could reduce the hum, I would use the Ear+ permanently as my preamp. 

 I've taken a bit of teasing about the Ear+ just beneath my Sota turntable, tubes glowing just as they would have 50 years ago. When I put the headphones on any teaser's head, though, the teasing stops.


----------



## LoweArt

Welcome to the MAD club Brianth ! 

 See you love the Ear + purist HD as much as we do !

 If you're looking for a pre-amp for your stereo setup that
 gives you the sort of air/space that you've experienced
 from the MAD & headphone combo, may I suggest you have 
 a listen to a secondhand Audio Research LS15 or LS16 
 pre-amp ( tube ).

 Enjoy the Ear+purist HD !


----------



## Bootleg

Have you seen how long the queue has gotten with the price increase around the corner?

 Only one day left!


----------



## Bootleg

And mine should show a Viper too...way too cool for school.


----------



## 3x331m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dr. Lloyd is one heck of a guy and someone I will do business with again. However I disagree with him. IMO the HD is the better sounding amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Miguel,

 Dr. Lloyd tuned the amps with Senn, and you used it with your Grado. Differences in opinion is acceptable...


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *3x331m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Miguel,

 Dr. Lloyd tuned the amps with Senn, and you used it with your Grado. Differences in opinion is acceptable... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I know, it simply shows that even great minds like that of Dr. Lloyd can at times act erratically and thus choose a Senn.


----------



## GlorytheWiz825

What a great guy. Most people would have tried to convince you to upgrade so that he makes more of a profit. Lloyd is all about the love of music and getting the most out of our hard earned cash. Way to go Dr. Peppard!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bootleg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just ordered an *Ear+ Purist HD2* while having a 35 minute phone conversation with Lloyd...interrupted the Stanley Cup Playoffs too!

 A few notes to share from the conversation:

 1. He confirmed that he designed the amp while using Sennheiser's.
 2. If pushed, he considers the Red Chassis/Black Sides to be the Mapletree Signature Look. Guess which colors I ordered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, he said that even though he uses the same finishes from the same manuafacturer, the Red and White paint jobs tend to turn out the best with the other colors sometimes getting a bit of orange peel. As to the Red, he said it almost always looks like it was powder coated.
 3. In his words, if stranded on a desert island, he'd take the HD2 over the HD.
 4. When I inquired about upgrades, he essentially told me to save my money and "spend it on cd's". He did like the stepped attenuator, but thought it was too expensive ($220).


 What an awesome guy! Really. He's an engineer who loves music and loves to talk audio with complete strangers. Even though some of the other guys have good customer service (like Jack Wu), Lloyd's bedside manner is impeccable._


----------



## Bootleg

Dr. Lloyd is a great addition to the audio community...wish more people were like him. Can't wait to hear his amp.


----------



## Loftprojection

Can someone give me the dimension and maybe aprox weight of this beauty? I checked on the Mapletree site, either I'm blind or it's just not listed anywhere. Many thanks.


----------



## Bootleg

7" wide, 12" deep and 5" high... weighing around 8 lbs.


----------



## wower

Very interesting thread!!

 I'm looking to get a DAC and this in about a years time to warm up my computer-as-source. I like the simplicity of the design. The transparency people associate with the unit is very alluring. And I love the fact it is Canadian made. However, can someone describe the unit's bass characteristics with an RS1 or AT phone? Because until I understand that the RSA Raptor is still on the table. (For so much more money! Help save me some cash!)


----------



## Bootleg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very interesting thread!!

 I'm looking to get a DAC and this in about a years time to warm up my computer-as-source. I like the simplicity of the design. The transparency people associate with the unit is very alluring. And I love the fact it is Canadian made. However, can someone describe the unit's bass characteristics with an RS1 or AT phone? Because until I understand that the RSA Raptor is still on the table. (For so much more money! Help save me some cash!)_

 

I am looking very hard at acquiring an Ear+ Purist *HD *to directly compare to my *HD2*. Why? Because I value the opinion of Dr Lloyd and mrarroyo and i want to put the matter of which amp is better clearly to rest in my own mind...I will post my takes for the benefit of the group.

 Also, in the interest of science, I will be ordering a pair of RS-1's tomorrow. Since the "word on the street" is that the Mapletree and RS-1's are a match made in heaven, I know that any comparison I might do that used Sennheiser's or the lowly Grado 325i's would be immediately dismissed.

 If anyone cares to follow my escapades down the Mapletree rabbit hole, you can go to this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=242058


----------



## GlorytheWiz825

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bootleg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am looking very hard at acquiring an Ear+ Purist *HD *to directly compare to my *HD2*. Why? Because I value the opinion of Dr Lloyd and mrarroyo and i want to put the matter of which am is better clearly to rest in my own mind...I will post my takes for the benefit of the group.

 Also, in the interest of science, I will be ordering a pair of RS-1's tomorrow. Since the "word on the street" is that the Mapletree and RS-1's are a match made in heaven, I know that any comparison I might do that used Sennheiser's or the lowly Grado 325i's would be immediately dismissed.

 If anyone cares to follow my escapades down the Mapletree rabbit hole, you can go to this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=242058_

 


 Way to take one for the team. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm using a 325i from Asr's loaner program with the HD right now and the synergy is absolutely amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can only imagine how well the RS1 mates with the HD. Perhaps I will need to pick up a pair of RS1 in the near future? I hope not though, I'm really broke. :/ 

 Darn headfi.


----------



## Bootleg

All I can say is that the Head Fi community better bail me out on some of these purchases when the science experiments are done!


----------



## wower

Hahah. Bootleg quoted me but didn't talk about the bass. What a let down! (jk) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck with the HD vs HD2 shoot out. That will be extremely informative.


----------



## Bootleg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hahah. Bootleg quoted me but didn't talk about the bass. What a let down! (jk) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck with the HD vs HD2 shoot out. That will be extremely informative._

 

I don't have the RS-1's yet...I'll comment when I do.


----------



## munkong

Hey Guy!

 me too! me too!
 Please note my name in the Mapletree's Fan Club too

 it's a great amp ever heard!


----------



## mrarroyo

Bootleg, have you tried to find out if there is an owner of the Mapletree Ear + Purist HD close to you. That way you can save having to purchase one and the two of you can meet and compare both amps. Heck maybe that other owner has an RS-1 as well.

 You may start with Dr. Lloyd or with his forum, Audio Circles. Good luck.


----------



## Bootleg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bootleg, have you tried to find out if there is an owner of the Mapletree Ear + Purist HD close to you. That way you can save having to purchase one and the two of you can meet and compare both amps. Heck maybe that other owner has an RS-1 as well.

 You may start with Dr. Lloyd or with his forum, Audio Circles. Good luck._

 

I tried to work that angle, but when I briefly mentioned it to Dr. Lloyd, he didn't seem to recall that any had ever gone to Hawaii.


----------



## MN Ham Phones

Here's a quick shot after paint.
 Wiring begins tomorrow.


----------



## Bootleg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MN Ham Phones* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a quick shot after paint.
 Wiring begins tomorrow._

 

Keep us posted!

 I wanna see the play by play!


----------



## MN Ham Phones

I will so you will.


----------



## Bootleg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MN Ham Phones* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will so you will._

 

Pics Please!


----------



## osocan

My Mapletree Audio Design Ear Purist HD2 High Definition Headphone Amplifier was delivered today. It left Canada on 5th June 2007 (6th June locally) and its early arrival had caught me off-guard for I had wanted the weekend to shop for a dedicated cdp to partner the HD2. Instead, I had to rip the Roksan Caspian from my speaker rig to feed it, at least temporarily for the next few days.

 This is my first full-sized headphone amp and I would like to share my first impressions with some quick & dirty photographs. This is not a review, for I am not good at writing one.

*The Package*

 The HD2 was wrapped in bubble-wrap and double packed in 2 boxes with plenty of Styrofoam. It would be a good idea to have a clean paint brush ready when unpacking the amp, to brush away the foam crump. The package included:

 1 x HD2
 1 x power cord
 1 x owner’s manual
 1 x spare fuse
 1 x JJ ECC 99 in box
 1 x Sovtek 5751
 1 x invoice































 Besides the amp which was bubble-wrapped and the power cord that was left bare, the rest of the items were neatly packed into Ziploc bags of various matching sizes. On the whole there was plenty of care and thought that went into the packing of the content.

*Build / Part Quality*

 Make no mistake about it; this was a hand-assembled amp. The gaps between the various sign plates and the chassis and their alignment were clear indications. However, the components used looked top quality. Everything was screwed on properly. There was no flimsy part or rattling sound. The power switch and volume control knob operated firmly. In fact, it’s a refreshing experience turning the volume control knob after all these years of servo-controlled knobs.
















 Here I would like to say something about the colour of the chassis, something that was important to me and I had e-mailed to Lloyd about. I had ordered for the RCA Red with black end panels. On some photos, including my own, the colour looked orangey and on others it looked red. Its actual colour was dark red like maroon, very classy with the black end panels. I wouldn’t have minded the orangey one though.

*How Does It Sound?*

 After rolling in the 2 tubes, I left the HD2 turned on for about 20 minutes before inserting Bryan Adams’ Unplugged into Roksan Caspian. The headphone was the Grado RS-1. The very first track was Summer of ’69. It was like an eternal wait before the first beat of the snare drum and upon hearing that first beat whatever little apprehension that I had was removed. And from the second track Back To You onwards, I was playing air guitar and drums. Next album was William Tell’s You Can Hold Me Down. More air guitar. More air drums. Yes, the bass was a little light but there was no lack of punch here. This amp was not about visceral bass. It was about punch and PRaT; and about how that guitar note hanging on in the air until its own energy can longer sustain the decay. It’s also about refinement rather than that WOW factor. The amp was silent without any humming even at maximum volume. I was enjoying myself so totally until my son had to come in to remind me that I had promised him to bring him and his sister roller-blading.

 In summary, I am pleased with the MAD HD2. Admittedly, I have no experience with other amps to compare it with. But I am very pleased.


----------



## mrarroyo

Osocan, glad you received your Mapletree. Love the color combination, in hindsight it is one of the nicest ones. Hope it provides many years of excellent service.


----------



## osocan

mrarroyo, thank you. Without the opportunity for audition, your comments are the ones that I relied upon most when deciding on the Mapletree. And I am extremely pleased with the amp and the man himself, Lloyd.


----------



## epaludo

_osocan_,
 What is your Mapletree Ear+ Purist HD2 serial number ... ?


----------



## osocan

0204174. What's yours?


----------



## epaludo

0204160


----------



## Bootleg

Oso,

 Thanks a billion for the pics...they're great.

 Even though you dont fancy yourself as a reviewer, any thoughts you can share would be greatly appreciated! And more pics!!!! How about one at night with the tubes glowing!


----------



## LoweArt

Welcome to the MAD club Osocan ! 

 Love the pictures of your new HD2 ! I'm sure you'll get many hours 
 of sonic bliss this headphone amp !


----------



## mrarroyo

Seen all this MAD love I have to post a pic of my Ear + Purist HD100. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Click on the thumbnail to view the full size pic: 



 BTW for those who do not know the front is magic eye, the HD100 can use two the EM80 and the EM81. when in use these two magic eyes do the following:

 EM80: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EM81:


----------



## islewind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *osocan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In summary, I am pleased with the MAD HD2. Admittedly, I have no experience with other amps to compare it with. But I am very pleased._

 

Good writeup and photos, well done. Props also for the Roksan CD, nice machine.


----------



## indelibo

Osocan, I noticed that your HD2 has the Hi Z at the right and the Lo Z at the left. Plus your connectors are silver where mine is all black. Did you have it modded?


----------



## epaludo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *indelibo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Osocan, I noticed that your HD2 has the Hi Z at the right and the Lo Z at the left. Plus your connectors are silver where mine is all black. Did you have it modded?_

 

Same here ...


----------



## mrarroyo

The black earphone plugs look good with the red chassis and black wood side pieces.


----------



## Bootleg

I am hoping mine comes that way!


----------



## osocan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *indelibo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Osocan, I noticed that your HD2 has the Hi Z at the right and the Lo Z at the left. Plus your connectors are silver where mine is all black. Did you have it modded?_

 

Mine is stock standard, not modded at all. The screws at the top of your set are red as well. I like the black jacks and red chassis on your set much better.


----------



## osocan

I thought I'd just give an update since the MAD has crossed the 150-hour mark. I am still a newbie, so please bear with me.

 Since my initial impressions, I have replaced the Roksan Caspian (which has gone back to its speakers duty) with a Cambridge Audio Azur 840C. My set-up now looks like this:

 CA Azur 840C --> Straightwire Encore II --> MAD Ear+ Purist HD2 --> RS-1

 With so many new components in the chain, it would be impossible to attribute any SQ characteristics to any particular one component. So this is not exactly an update about the MAD, more like an impression of the current set-up that I have. I have run the Roksan briefly through the MAD and similarly, I have heard the Supermacro briefly with the 840C. Not a fair thing to do, using the Xin amp as a reference but that's the only headphone amp that I listened to most. Only where I am confident enough to attribute a particular quality to a particular component, would I do so.

*Treble* The treble is silky smooth. It sparkles without being strident. This is probably due to the synergy between the 840C and the MAD. Although the highs were never harsh with the Roksan+MAD, it was not as sweet as compared to the 840C+MAD. Naturally, there are plenty of details.

*Mids* This is probably the weakest part of the spectrum, depending on how you look at it. On certain recording, the vocals were sucked out (Queen: Bohemian Rhapsody). Same with electric guitars (Joe Satriani: Ice 9). With almost all other recordings, the mids were never the most forward, imparting a sense of depth of a soundstage. I am not sure if I can hear any warmth that is associated with tube amplification. And no sibilance.

*Bass* There is plenty of bass but perhaps a little less than the Supermacro and very different too. To give an analogy: bass from the Supermacro was like a hammer slamming on your chest when it hit you. With the MAD, it is the same hammer but this time the hammer is wrapped in a piece of very thick cloth. Although lacking the punch and quantity of the Supermacro, I find the MAD's bass more natural and better balanced when the whole spectrum is taken into consideration. The Supermacro's bass was unbearable at times when it intruded into the mids (Corinne Bailey Rae: Like A Star).

*PRaT* With the MAD, you'll definitely tap your feet. However, when it was substituted with the Supermacro, you'll stand up and jive (Led Zeppelin: D'yer Mak'er). No contest here. Not that there is anything wrong with MAD's PRaT. Just not as PRaTty.

*Headstage / Soundstage* Headstage is above the eyes and around my receding hairline. Image is solid enough. Soundstage is very narrow but there is depth. Not much that I can say here.

 If you ask me for a single word to describe the whole set-up, the first word that would come to my mind would be legato. Similarly, replacing the MAD with the Supermacro was like staccato to me. 

 The Supermacro provided the slam that the MAD could never match. And because of the way it controlled each note so tightly, it seemed that you can see into the black background that was there. It also seemed very cold, lacking the overall warmth that the MAD has.

 With the MAD, it is syrupy. Each note seems to flow into the next. Perhaps it's due to the air and decay. Because of this, it is difficult to discern the same background as in the case of the Supermacro. There are plenty of details and clarity is so good that sometimes I can actually "see" the fingers plucking a chord. The treble remains well extended and the RS-1 remains a bright headphone but I can listen to it hours on end without fatigue. The mids are perhaps not the best here but it only affects a very small number of tracks that I have.

 So nothing is really perfect after all. Having said that, I am enjoying the whole set-up thoroughly. MAD + RS-1 is the best combo that I've heard (not that I have heard many others LOL).


----------



## iamoneagain

I know on the regular HD, tube rolling can give enough change to adjust the things more towards your liking. It can make the mids sweeter, tighten the bass, or even take that little bit of edge off the highs. It keeps the same house signature but improves upon it. I find the stock tube to be pretty good but mids are the biggest improvement you get when switching to a NOS or used old stock tube. 

 I know the PS-1 is more revealing, so I don't know if the RS-1 would show the changes as much. I also have the HD which is supposed to have more PRAT and be a little more impactful that the HD2. Also, your source makes a big difference too. My old DAC had a much smaller soundstage but with the new DAC, the MAD really lets the source shine though.


----------



## buddha911

Two dumb questions:

 Does the wood siding come with the kit?


 If I want a toggle (in the kit), instead of the switch, does it cost more?


----------



## osocan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iamoneagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know on the regular HD, tube rolling can give enough change to adjust the things more towards your liking. It can make the mids sweeter, tighten the bass, or even take that little bit of edge off the highs. It keeps the same house signature but improves upon it. I find the stock tube to be pretty good but mids are the biggest improvement you get when switching to a NOS or used old stock tube. 

 I know the PS-1 is more revealing, so I don't know if the RS-1 would show the changes as much. I also have the HD which is supposed to have more PRAT and be a little more impactful that the HD2. Also, your source makes a big difference too. My old DAC had a much smaller soundstage but with the new DAC, the MAD really lets the source shine though._

 

Thanks iamoneagain. The mids do not lack sweetness. They're just not as lush as I thought they would be. I think you're right about the source being the "culprit" here. Will definitely explore tuberolling options as you have suggested.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *buddha911* 
_Two dumb questions:

 Does the wood siding come with the kit?


 If I want a toggle (in the kit), instead of the switch, does it cost more?_

 

Yes the wooden ends came with the kit. I have also seen toggles on other MAD amps so it should be an option. AS for the cost, you would have to ask the good Dr himself


----------



## riceboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *osocan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought I'd just give an update since the MAD has crossed the 150-hour mark. I am still a newbie, so please bear with me._

 

Thanks for your impressions. I just ordered the MAD Purist HD2. I'm hoping with the stock setup of tubes the mids are upfront. If not, I guess I'll have fun tube rolling as well.


----------



## osocan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *riceboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for your impressions. I just ordered the MAD Purist HD2. I'm hoping with the stock setup of tubes the mids are upfront. If not, I guess I'll have fun tube rolling as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Firstly, the slightly laid back mids is not an overriding weakness. It is just a very minor flaw. I have also read somewhere in this forum that Freddy Mercury's vocal is really sucked way back into the rear, something that is not really apparent to me in my other systems but is severely exposed in my current set-up. The slightly laid back mids portrays a sense of depth. The in-your-face kind of intimacy is lost but what you gain is a slight soundstage (depth wise).

 Secondly, I am not sure that this will happen in your set-up. In other areas where I had a point of reference, I gave my comments readily. But this is one area where I absolutely have no reference point. Part of the problem (if you really can call it a problem) is the recording itself. The other unkowns include the CDP as well as the IC to a certain extent, which could be the source of the problem. No doubt, your set-up would be quite different from mine, as far as the source is concerned. It's still too early to conclude the amp was the "culprit".

 Thirdly, I would not trade the overall smoothness and warmth in the presentation for an increased impact and slightly forward mids. I might have been over-critical of a minor flaw that did not really impinge on the overall enjoyment. I apologise if that has caused you anxiety in your anticipation. Sure, I yearn for that little improvement but that would be perfection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I dont need perfection to achieve excellence.


----------



## iamoneagain

When I switched from an HR-2 to the MAD HD, the biggest improvement was the sound of the guitar. They sounded very upfront and alive but without any harshness that shouldn't be there. Obviously distorted electric guitar should be harsh if the recording was supposed to be like that. 

 The other change was the overall organic sound. The solid state amp was very quick and had great impact but didn't seem as natural as the MAD. I had a GS-1 amp before than and that was lightning fast but once again failed in overall sound for my tastes. 

 I'm not too sure how the MAD compares to the Singlepower tube amps. I tried my PS-1 on an MPX3 for about 5 minutes and thought the bass was a tab bit overpowering and the MAD had sweeter sound. Maybe an extended listen would change my mind but why spend a lot more money when I already loved what I had.


----------



## diego

I haven't heard a MAD but my Singlepower PPX3 changes so much with each different tube that I can't say it has a particular sound signature. That MPX3 with a set of different tubes could have sounded much more to your tastes.

 Regards,
 Diego


----------



## Frihed89

I have been too lazy and too convinced to read all the recent posts. I'll repeat my old one: Raytheon, RCA, and Sylvania TMBP 5751s do a lot for this amp. Other than the Svtek plus these, I have found no better....by far, and that includes GEs grey and black plates.

 It's a great amp.


----------



## Frihed89

Oh, I have both this amp and the SP MPX3 SLAM SE. The MAD holds its own with some tube configurations in my SP gear, but the SP amp has many different voices, depending on the tubes i use in it.

 Moreover, the MAD more easily drives my K-701s.

 I'll keep both. Thanks. They are complements, not substitutes.


----------



## osocan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iamoneagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I switched from an HR-2 to the MAD HD, the biggest improvement was the sound of the guitar. They sounded very upfront and alive but without any harshness that shouldn't be there. Obviously distorted electric guitar should be harsh if the recording was supposed to be like that. 

 The other change was the overall organic sound. The solid state amp was very quick and had great impact but didn't seem as natural as the MAD. I had a GS-1 amp before than and that was lightning fast but once again failed in overall sound for my tastes. 

 I'm not too sure how the MAD compares to the Singlepower tube amps. I tried my PS-1 on an MPX3 for about 5 minutes and thought the bass was a tab bit overpowering and the MAD had sweeter sound. Maybe an extended listen would change my mind but why spend a lot more money when I already loved what I had._

 


 My impressions are similar. There is no unwanted harshess, and although the impact was better with an SS amp, the MAD was more natural and balanced. And sweeter as well.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* 
_Moreover, the MAD more easily drives my K-701s._

 

I am glad to hear that the MAD drives the K701 easily. I have heard the K701 through an AT clone SS amp. It was good and I believe it would sound great as well with the MAD. Will report back if I do decide to get one.


----------



## sacd lover

Gee what's this?


----------



## iamoneagain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh, I have both this amp and the SP MPX3 SLAM SE. The MAD holds its own with some tube configurations in my SP gear, but the SP amp has many different voices, depending on the tubes i use in it.

 Moreover, the MAD more easily drives my K-701s.

 I'll keep both. Thanks. They are complements, not substitutes._

 

I figured the Singlepower was move versatile but I really like the sound of the 5751 tube and found the perfect Sylvania tube for my PS-1.


----------



## Bootleg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sacd lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gee what's this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 

Nice SACD LOVER!

 When did you get it?

 Are you serial number 0204179?


----------



## Bootleg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bootleg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice SACD LOVER!

 When did you get it?

 Are you serial number 0204179?_

 

And what are those mods?

 Two jacks on a regular HD?

 Do tell!


----------



## lmilhan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sacd lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gee what's this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

 


 What's this? 

 Indeed... what is this?


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bootleg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice SACD LOVER!

 When did you get it?

 Are you serial number 0204179?_

 















 The amp will be shipping this week. The amp in the pic is my friends. I am 0204180. We both bought the Ear+ but I asked mine be specially cutomized. When my friend found out what I was doing he changed his amp order to the identical amp I asked for. Lloyd is building both amps simultaneously.

 Lloyd called this amp the Ear+ Super. What is super about this version?
 Well .... the amp will run the tubes at a higher voltage and bias for more power. The power supply uses a hybrid tube/ ss bridge rectifier with a 6x4 rectifier tube for smoothing. The amp will feature both high and low impedence headphone jacks The input tube is the 12av7 in our amps. 

 From my experiences with my Singlepower amps .... I much prefer the sound quality of the 12av7/5965/6414/6829 and especially the 7062 to the 12ax7 series. Plus, the 12av7 tubes are much less expensive and plentiful. My amp will be in the new white color with black sides. Both our amps use DH Labs best rca jacks hence only two sets of rca's. The size of the DH Labs rca's meant we could only fit two pair on the back panel. One is the input and the other is the passive preamp output.


----------



## osocan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sacd lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_













 The amp will be shipping this week. The amp in the pic is my friends. I am 0204180. We both bought the Ear+ but I asked mine be specially cutomized. When my friend found out what I was doing he changed his amp order to the identical amp I asked for. Lloyd is building both amps simultaneously.

 Lloyd called this amp the Ear+ Super. What is super about this version?
 Well .... the amp will run the tubes at a higher voltage and bias for more power. The power supply uses a hybrid tube/ ss bridge rectifier with a 6x4 rectifier tube for smoothing. The amp will feature both high and low impedence headphone jacks The input tube is the 12av7 in our amps. 

 From my experiences with my Singlepower amps .... I much prefer the sound quality of the 12av7/5965/6414/6829 and especially the 7062 to the 12ax7 series. Plus, the 12av7 tubes are much less expensive and plentiful. My amp will be in the new white color with black sides. Both our amps use DH Labs best rca jacks hence only two sets of rca's. The size of the DH Labs rca's meant we could only fit two pair on the back panel. One is the input and the other is the passive preamp output. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Very NICE sacd lover!

 Does the higher voltage and more power mean that it's modded to drive higher impedance phones (600 ohms)? Thanks.


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *osocan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very NICE sacd lover!

 Does the higher voltage and more power mean that it's modded to drive higher impedance phones (600 ohms)? Thanks._

 

The higher voltage and bias means the amp will have more power at any impedence. But, since the amp is transformer coupled and designed to have a fixed voltage output the higher the impedence rises the less power the amp can put out. Therefore, the amp will continue to give the highest output into lower impedences. I do think the extra power will come in handy for 300 ohm headphones like the senns. 

 I dont know this for a fact .... but I doubt the ear amps are the best amps for very high impedence headphones like the 600m ohm variety Beyer 880 or 990. The amp is losing power rapidly at 300 ohms.


----------



## tuatara

Could be some ideas there for the HD200 which probably wont be that far away with the orders Lloyd has.


----------



## Icarium

Nice Sacdlover. Quite a nice amp. Makes me jealous. If I had Grados I'd probably snag something identical to yours. I fully agree with your assessment of that sexy 12av7 tube.. both the ones that Mikhail sent me are amazing. The Sylvania one as a driver tube may beat out the 2C51 which already sounded damned good


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could be some ideas there for the HD200 which probably wont be that far away with the orders Lloyd has._

 


 The 200th Anniversary Ear+ will be coming soon too. He asked me for some suggestions. He mentioned using a 6AS7 as an output tube. I am still thinking about that.


----------



## Frihed89

Was it just the cost factor that drove you to choose the 12AV7 over your (and my) other favourites, like the 7062 and 5965? I note that the 12AV7 has slightly lower gain than these two. Does this amp use a lot of negative feedback, like the Ear? Rolling output tubes had no effect.


----------



## riceboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *osocan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Firstly, the slightly laid back mids is not an overriding weakness. It is just a very minor flaw. I have also read somewhere in this forum that Freddy Mercury's vocal is really sucked way back into the rear, something that is not really apparent to me in my other systems but is severely exposed in my current set-up. The slightly laid back mids portrays a sense of depth. The in-your-face kind of intimacy is lost but what you gain is a slight soundstage (depth wise).

 Secondly, I am not sure that this will happen in your set-up. In other areas where I had a point of reference, I gave my comments readily. But this is one area where I absolutely have no reference point. Part of the problem (if you really can call it a problem) is the recording itself. The other unkowns include the CDP as well as the IC to a certain extent, which could be the source of the problem. No doubt, your set-up would be quite different from mine, as far as the source is concerned. It's still too early to conclude the amp was the "culprit".

 Thirdly, I would not trade the overall smoothness and warmth in the presentation for an increased impact and slightly forward mids. I might have been over-critical of a minor flaw that did not really impinge on the overall enjoyment. I apologise if that has caused you anxiety in your anticipation. Sure, I yearn for that little improvement but that would be perfection
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I dont need perfection to achieve excellence._

 

Thanks for giving me your details on the mids. I really enjoy the Grados for the upfront mids, but I'm sure the MAD, I'm gonna like the soundstage you described as well.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sacd lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 200th Anniversary Ear+ will be coming soon too. He asked me for some suggestions. He mentioned using a 6AS7 as an output tube. I am still thinking about that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I would love to see him use a pair of 6V6 in pure Class A. I am partial to the 5751 or the 7025 as a driver. If it was not because they would put to much power the 7591A would be a great power tube, perhaps for 20 to 25 wpc stereo amp.


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Was it just the cost factor that drove you to choose the 12AV7 over your (and my) other favourites, like the 7062 and 5965? I note that the 12AV7 has slightly lower gain than these two. Does this amp use a lot of negative feedback, like the Ear? Rolling output tubes had no effect._

 

I should have said optimized for the 12av7 series of tubes. You can still use all the tubes in that series .... 5965/6414/6829/7062. In fact, you can stil use the 5751 if you want. I just wanted the amp optimized for my favorite series. I actually plan on using the Amperex 7062's and TS 12av7's to begin with.

 FYI, 7062's dont cost much more than a 12av7 in the US .... and 5965's are usually less expensive than the 12av7. In the US none of these tubes are expensive. All these tubes except the 6414 are under $10 .... the 12av7/5965 are under $5.


 Here is a pic of my actual amp .....


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would love to see him use a pair of 6V6 in pure Class A. I am partial to the 5751 or the 7025 as a driver. If it was not because they would put to much power the 7591A would be a great power tube, perhaps for 20 to 25 wpc stereo amp._

 

I like the JJ 6V6S tubes I am using. But I think I like the EL84/ 6P14P-EB's as well or better. He uses the 6V6GT already in his push/ pull amps. Maybe we could convince him to give them a try. The 6V6 doesnt use much heater current and the power output, class A, as a strapped triode would be about the max you would want for headphones.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sacd lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like the JJ 6V6S tubes I am using. But I think I like the EL84/ 6P14P-EB's as well or better. He uses the 6V6GT already in his push/ pull amps. Maybe we could convince him to give them a try. The 6V6 doesnt use much heater current and the power output, class A, as a strapped triode would be about the max you would want for headphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I will be sending the Good Dr. an email to request what it would take to build a Class A headphone amp using the 6V6.


----------



## Geoff Rymer

Tonight I learnt a really obvious lesson- isolation is a good thing. I'd recently noticed that there was a very quiet crackling noise in the right channel of my EAR+ HD. Less than amused, but I swapped out my GE 5 Star tmbp for the stock Sovtek and the noise went away. Went back to the GE and it returned. Thought oh bugger, now I need a new tube, but noticed when I held my hand up to it the noise went away. A little experimenting and it turns out my wireless antenna was somehow being picked up, only on the GE. Moved the antenna away, problem solved. I feel stupid now...


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Geoff Rymer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tonight I learnt a really obvious lesson- isolation is a good thing. I'd recently noticed that there was a very quiet crackling noise in the right channel of my EAR+ HD. Less than amused, but I swapped out my GE 5 Star tmbp for the stock Sovtek and the noise went away. Went back to the GE and it returned. Thought oh bugger, now I need a new tube, but noticed when I held my hand up to it the noise went away. A little experimenting and it turns out my wireless antenna was somehow being picked up, only on the GE. Moved the antenna away, problem solved. I feel stupid now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You should feel very smart! problem solved and it cost you 0000000000000...


----------



## riceboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You should feel very smart! problem solved and it cost you 0000000000000..._

 

X2 nice work on discovering that


----------



## truant

Hi all!
 I've bought a pair of RS-1 and reserved the Ear + Purist HD2.
 As I can read here I think I'll be very pleased with this combo!! (and I also have the Senns HD650).


----------



## riceboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *truant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all!
 I've bought a pair of RS-1 and reserved the Ear + Purist HD2.
 As I can read here I think I'll be very pleased with this combo!! (and I also have the Senns HD650).



_

 

Congrats. I have the RS1s that I just got last week and I have the Ear + Purist HD2 on reserve as well. Interesting I have a HD650 with SD v2 cables. I'm sure we will both be enjoying life once we get the Purist in.


----------



## truant

& 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 "The Purist side of life", I like it!!


----------



## Rav

Well, i finally broke down and ordered an HD2. Wonder how long the order queue will get by august...


----------



## pkjames

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sacd lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 200th Anniversary Ear+ will be coming soon too. He asked me for some suggestions. He mentioned using a 6AS7 as an output tube. I am still thinking about that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 i just ordered my HD2, hey seriously, is the 200+ really coming in no time? Will the difference be big compare to the standard Ear+s?
 considering to hold off a bit and wait...


----------



## Rav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pkjames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 i just ordered my HD2, hey seriously, is the 200+ really coming in no time? Will the difference be big compare to the standard Ear+s?
 considering to hold off a bit and wait..._

 


 Well, depends on how many orders Lloyd has in the near future. I'm guessing you're #191, and up to #193 are on the books. That leaves 6 before #200 (7 if you hold off), so you might be waiting a few extra months.


----------



## robert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sacd lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 The amp will be shipping this week. The amp in the pic is my friends. I am 0204180. We both bought the Ear+ but I asked mine be specially cutomized. When my friend found out what I was doing he changed his amp order to the identical amp I asked for. Lloyd is building both amps simultaneously.

 Lloyd called this amp the Ear+ Super. What is super about this version?
 Well .... the amp will run the tubes at a higher voltage and bias for more power. The power supply uses a hybrid tube/ ss bridge rectifier with a 6x4 rectifier tube for smoothing. The amp will feature both high and low impedence headphone jacks The input tube is the 12av7 in our amps. 

 From my experiences with my Singlepower amps .... I much prefer the sound quality of the 12av7/5965/6414/6829 and especially the 7062 to the 12ax7 series. Plus, the 12av7 tubes are much less expensive and plentiful. My amp will be in the new white color with black sides. Both our amps use DH Labs best rca jacks hence only two sets of rca's. The size of the DH Labs rca's meant we could only fit two pair on the back panel. One is the input and the other is the passive preamp output. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Wondering: did you look into replacing the standard OTs with the Sowter's?


----------



## pkjames

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pkjames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 i just ordered my HD2, hey seriously, is the 200+ really coming in no time? Will the difference be big compare to the standard Ear+s?
 considering to hold off a bit and wait..._

 

I am #190...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I think we can always discuss with Lloyd to add a little bit extra premium ingredient into the current HD2 spec


----------



## freakmax

I just got MAD ear purist+HD.
 Using RS-1 ,I feel it's quite bassy compared to the RA-1.
 Anyway, I love this thing.


----------



## LoweArt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *freakmax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got MAD ear purist+HD.
 Using RS-1 ,I feel it's quite bassy compared to the RA-1.
 Anyway, I love this thing._

 

Great to hear that you're enjoying your MAD Ear Purist HD !

 Welcome to the MAD Team !


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *freakmax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got MAD ear purist+HD.
 Using RS-1 ,I feel it's quite bassy compared to the RA-1.
 Anyway, I love this thing._

 

Give it at least 200 hours to settle down. Not only will the bass settle but the clarity and detail improve.


----------



## BigAmish

FYI, the new issue of Mapletree Branches (MAD informational newsletter) has been posted. This issue emphasizes the MAD Ear+ HD and the upcoming HD200 (drool!). The link can be located here.


----------



## LoweArt

Mmmmm, HD200........... Drooooool !!! Magic Eyes........ahhhhhhh.....


----------



## mojorisin676

I am #4 set to order the HD 200.... Switching from a Chinese Tube Amp to a newly designed Mapletree Amp should make a lot of difference..


----------



## BigAmish

You absolutely *must* post your impressions when you get it! Did Lloyd indicate how it sounds relative to the other MAD headphone amps?


----------



## mojorisin676

I never asked, but I expect a much more powerful sound than his previous amps, though I have never heard any of them personally. He says in his newsletter and I believe the front page of his site that there is an increase in power output, which would probably relate to a larger soundstage and lifelike performance of actually being there with the music. Lloyd also indicated that in January, the HD Super will be released to match the same output that the HD 200 has. The only difference may be no soft start-up or magic eye tubes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, I will post as soon as I receive it in January some time, I can't Wait!


----------



## helperTcell

...and I am now spending my day off listening to the The Shins and Newton Faulkner, happily immersed in the lovely warm but punchy sound this amp produces
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Love the completely retro styling too - the volume knob is just like one on my cooker... 

 BTW, very professional and flawless transaction - confirmatory emails, updated order queue with package tracking details etc.

 Excellent job Dr P!

 Time to put the ear goggles (back) on...


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mojorisin676* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am #4 set to order the HD 200.... Switching from a Chinese Tube Amp to a newly designed Mapletree Amp should make a lot of difference..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

#3 here! Provided I can sell a couple of items to afford it.


----------



## mojorisin676

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_#3 here! Provided I can sell a couple of items to afford it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I know the feeling...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I had to spend all my money I received from my birthday (last week) and Christmas gifts...It is basically all I am getting for the holidays, but I am positive I won't be disappointed.


----------



## LoweArt

I guess my wallet will get a "breather" seeing these HD200's are only in 
 120VAC.......... Drat !!


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LoweArt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess my wallet will get a "breather" seeing these HD200's are only in 
 120VAC.......... Drat !!_

 

Step down transformer time.


----------



## sbulack

I just purchased a used MAD Ear+ Purist HD on the FS Forum and there was no manual with it. Does anyone know the name of the .pdf file for the Ear+ Purist HD manual? I've got a pair of Sylvania Black Plate double mica 12B4A's and a Sylvania Black Plate triple mica 5751 in it - and I LOVE the sound. It drives BOTH the HD650 AND an ALO Customized SR225 gorgeously. If I want to try a few different 12AX7 tubes in it (in place of the 5751) is it necessary to rebias it for that tube replacement? Does the manual give instructions for biasing the amp? Any information helping with these questions is much appreciated.


----------



## LoweArt

The tube bias on the MAD Ear is done automatically and it will accommodate the 12AX7 with no problems. As the 5751 is lower gain than the 12AX7, you will find that the volume will be louder than that of the 5751 at the same setting. I have found the Electro-Harmonix 12AX7 to be my favourite in the new current issue tubes and the Sovtek 12AX7LPS compressed the soundstage a bit.

 Sorry, I'm not able to provide you with a soft copy of the manual, but have you tried emailing the good Dr Lloyd who I have always found very helpful ?


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LoweArt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The tube bias on the MAD Ear is done automatically and it will accommodate the 12AX7 with no problems. ..... I have found the Electro-Harmonix 12AX7 to be my favourite in the new current issue.....

 <About a soft copy of the manual> Have you tried emailing the good Dr Lloyd who I have always found very helpful ?_

 

Thanks so very much for your information and suggestions. The EH and Ei 12AX7 are both on my "to try" list. It's a relief to know that I don't need to perform a manual bias to try them. I'll email Dr Lloyd about a URL to a .pdf for the manual. Thanks again, very kind and helpful of you.


----------



## LoweArt

Happy to help a fellow MAD owner or anyone else for that matter. 

 I just looked in my filing and found the construction/user manual that Dr Lloyd provided me with when I purchased my first MAD kit going back almost 4yrs ago. 

 It is really more of a construction/schematic and troubleshooting manual than a user manual. There is a couple of paragraphs towards the end that mentions the various tubes you can use for V1 ( front tube ), those being 5751, 12AX7, ECC83 & 7025. 

 Yes, one of the handy features about the MAD is the auto biasing of the tubes. I guess many "shudder" at the mentioning of manual biasing because it sounds difficult, which it's not. I had a KT88 push-pull integrated valve amp that I also built myself that I adjusted the bias once every 12 months. Just a multimeter, screwdriver and knowing the correct voltage that the tubes need to be set at. 

 Enjoy your tube rolling with the 12AX7 and the welcome to the MAD club !


----------



## boatman7

I've got Ear + HD-200 #5 on order . . !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to see them there "Magic Eye" tubes do their stuff . . 

 Happy New Year one and all

 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scott_d_m

After searching these forums for my fisrt amp, I am very pleased to announce that I"ve just closed a deal on a used era+ hd2 this morning. I can't wait to give it a go.


----------



## pageman99

Well done. 

 But sorry for your wallet!


----------



## M0T0XGUY

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scott_d_m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After searching these forums for my fisrt amp, I am very pleased to announce that I"ve just closed a deal on a used era+ hd2 this morning. I can't wait to give it a go._

 

I thought they discontinued that model?


----------



## scott_d_m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *M0T0XGUY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought they discontinued that model?_

 

They did. This is a used amp I bought off the canuck audio mart.


----------



## scott_d_m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pageman99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well done. 

 But sorry for your wallet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Definately. There might be a few more pennys in there if I shake it hard enough.


----------



## BigAmish

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scott_d_m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After searching these forums for my fisrt amp, I am very pleased to announce that I"ve just closed a deal on a used era+ hd2 this morning. I can't wait to give it a go._

 

Congrats! You will almost certainly love it, especially if you are a Grado/Alessandro user. I bought my MAD amp used as well & am enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## scott_d_m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigAmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congrats! You will almost certainly love it, especially if you are a Grado/Alessandro user. I bought my MAD amp used as well & am enjoying every minute of it._

 

Thanks BigAmish. I'm looking forward to seeing how my MS-1's sound through this amp.


----------



## BigAmish

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scott_d_m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks BigAmish. I'm looking forward to seeing how my MS-1's sound through this amp._

 

My MS-1s sounded phenomenal through my MAD amp & were my primary cans used with it before I picked up my RS-1s. In fact, I would say that the improvement in sound upgrading from a terrible home theater amp using MS-1s was significantly greater than going from MS-1s to RS-1s through the MAD amp. Don't get me wrong, my RS-1s are the bees-knees (so to speak), but the law of diminishing returns rears its ugly head when you get into that headphone price range. That is probably testament to how good the MS-1s are for the $$$.

 By the way, any idea as to the age & the brand of tubes that are being supplied with your amp? Tubes that have been heavily used may sound a little veiled or microphonic. I ran into that issue with my used amp & a little budget-minded tube rolling has made lovely improvements. My personal favorite 'budget' NOS tube is the Sylvania JAN gray plate 5751 (~$15-20 shipped). Others like RCA and/or GE 5751s. Black plate 5751s seem to be universally preferred by just about everyone but are *very* expensive. Too rich for my blood anyhow!

 Sorry for the unsolicited information ramble! Be sure to give us your impressions when you are able to give the amp a good listen.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks so very much for your information and suggestions. The EH and Ei 12AX7 are both on my "to try" list. It's a relief to know that I don't need to perform a manual bias to try them. I'll email Dr Lloyd about a URL to a .pdf for the manual. Thanks again, very kind and helpful of you._

 

When you swap from the 5751 to an 12AX7/7025 you will get more volume. This because the 5751 has about 70% of the gain provided by a 12AX7/7025. Good luck.


----------



## scott_d_m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigAmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My MS-1s sounded phenomenal through my MAD amp & were my primary cans used with it before I picked up my RS-1s. In fact, I would say that the improvement in sound upgrading from a terrible home theater amp using MS-1s was significantly greater than going from MS-1s to RS-1s through the MAD amp. Don't get me wrong, my RS-1s are the bees-knees (so to speak), but the law of diminishing returns rears its ugly head when you get into that headphone price range. That is probably testament to how good the MS-1s are for the $$$.

 By the way, any idea as to the age & the brand of tubes that are being supplied with your amp? Tubes that have been heavily used may sound a little veiled or microphonic. I ran into that issue with my used amp & a little budget-minded tube rolling has made lovely improvements. My personal favorite 'budget' NOS tube is the Sylvania JAN gray plate 5751 (~$15-20 shipped). Others like RCA and/or GE 5751s. Black plate 5751s seem to be universally preferred by just about everyone but are *very* expensive. Too rich for my blood anyhow!

 Sorry for the unsolicited information ramble! Be sure to give us your impressions when you are able to give the amp a good listen._

 


 The unsolicited information is very much welcome anytime my friend.

 It's good to hear that MS-1's sound great with this amp. Part of the reason for buying this in the first place was because of great synergy it had with grado's and the fact that I definately want to later on upgrade to RS-2's. The sole reason for RS-2's is simply because I don't think it's worth the extra money for the RS-1's unless I find a good deal on used ones, but that's just my personal opinion.

 The amp itself is a year old with the original tubes. I think after I recieve the amp and have a good listen to it for a while I will then go ahead and buy some new tubes. Thankyou for the advice on the tubes by the way, I will definately put that into consideration for future tube replacement.

 Now all I have to do is sit and wait for it to arrive. 

 Cheers!


----------



## scott_d_m

Well, I recieved my hd2 today and I must say I'm very impressed with the sound of this little beauty. However, the right channel seems to be a slight bit louder than the left which after a while can be very fatiguing on the right ear. I've checked my cables several times to make sure they were hooked up correctly and everything looks fine. Anyone else have this problem, and if you did what did you do to have it corrected.


----------



## BigAmish

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scott_d_m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I recieved my hd2 today and I must say I'm very impressed with the sound of this little beauty. However, the right channel seems to be a slight bit louder than the left which after a while can be very fatiguing on the right ear. I've checked my cables several times to make sure they were hooked up correctly and everything looks fine. Anyone else have this problem, and if you did what did you do to have it corrected._

 

Were this issue happening with my own MAD Ear+ HD, my first guess (assuming all components were set up properly) would be that one or more of the amp tubes are spent, with the most likely candidate being the 5751. Uneven channel gain is one of several possible signs of a dying tube. Thankfully, the tubes required by this amp are pretty cheap, so if this is the problem it is reasonably inexpensive to fix. Any chance that you have any extra tubes to roll with?

 Do any HD2 owners have any alternative suggestions?


----------



## scott_d_m

After switching around the 2 tubes, I've found that the problem is tube related. Sound feels very balanced now. I'll definately be doing some tube shopping.

 Thanks for your help BigAmish. Much appreciated.

 By the way, I love this amp. Very sweet sounding with the ms-1's.


----------



## BigAmish

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scott_d_m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After switching around the 2 tubes, I've found that the problem is tube related. Sound feels very balanced now. I'll definately be doing some tube shopping.

 Thanks for your help BigAmish. Much appreciated.

 By the way, I love this amp. Very sweet sounding with the ms-1's._

 

Glad to be of service. Enjoy your amp! Keep in mind that if you are currently using Sovtek 5751s, almost any other replacement NOS 5751 tube will provide a very pleasant sonic upgrade for you. Enjoy the ride...tube rolling was a fun and educational experience for me, and I suspect will be for you as well.


----------



## orkney

Well, I'm about to join the club, folks! Hope to have my MAD in the house within a month or so, driving Ed 9s, RS2s and HD580s. Looking forward to it!

 o


----------



## scott_d_m

Congrats orkney. 
 Hope you enjoy the sweet sound of mad amps. It should be a fun experience with the variety of headphones that you have.


----------



## scott_d_m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigAmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Glad to be of service. Enjoy your amp! Keep in mind that if you are currently using Sovtek 5751s, almost any other replacement NOS 5751 tube will provide a very pleasant sonic upgrade for you. Enjoy the ride...tube rolling was a fun and educational experience for me, and I suspect will be for you as well._

 

I'm actually waiting on a new jj ecc99 and a new Jan-Philips 5751. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## orkney

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scott_d_m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congrats orkney. 
 Hope you enjoy the sweet sound of mad amps. It should be a fun experience with the variety of headphones that you have._

 

Thanks, Scott -- New Brunswick, eh? I've been looking at a few jobs there (Fredericton). Looks like a beautiful part of the world indeed!

 Yes, I have an HD-200 on order and I'm really looking forward to it as my main amp after deciding that my old Perreaux needs a bit of a break.

 best,

 o


----------



## BigAmish

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scott_d_m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm actually waiting on a new jj ecc99 and a new Jan-Philips 5751. Should be here tomorrow._

 

Nice. I'm curious if you hear the same improved instrument separation/soundstage, microdetail, & tightened bass as I did when first hearing the Philips/Sylvania 5751. If so, you might be loathe to remove your headphones, except for sleep & the occasional bathroom break.

 x2 on you living in New Brunswick. *Gorgeous* province. An old friend of mine has a little fishing cabin in Princeton Maine near the US/Canadian border. My wife & I visit him for a couple of weeks nearly every summer & we spend a fair amount of time exploring the coastal stretch between St. Stephen & St. John. I particularly like St. Andrews. Absolutely beautiful. It reminds me of what coastal southern Maine used to be like when I was a kid (I am a transplanted New Englander).


----------



## scott_d_m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *orkney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, Scott -- New Brunswick, eh? I've been looking at a few jobs there (Fredericton). Looks like a beautiful part of the world indeed!

 Yes, I have an HD-200 on order and I'm really looking forward to it as my main amp after deciding that my old Perreaux needs a bit of a break.

 best,

 o_

 

If you do get a job in Fredericton, you should not be disappointed. One of the most if not the most beautiful cities in New Brunswick. In fact when Wilco played in Fredericton a couple of years ago, he mentioned how impressed he was with the city itself and how we were lucky to living in such pristine surroundings. I myself live in Saint John which is about 40 minutes south of Fredericton. Used to visit freddy town alot during the fall as I had alot of friends going to UNB. Fun party city during the school year.

 Good luck with the hd-200, looks like a sweet amp.

 Cheers.


----------



## scott_d_m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigAmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice. I'm curious if you hear the same improved instrument separation/soundstage, microdetail, & tightened bass as I did when first hearing the Philips/Sylvania 5751. If so, you might be loathe to remove your headphones, except for sleep & the occasional bathroom break.

 x2 on you living in New Brunswick. *Gorgeous* province. An old friend of mine has a little fishing cabin in Princeton Maine near the US/Canadian border. My wife & I visit him for a couple of weeks nearly every summer & we spend a fair amount of time exploring the coastal stretch between St. Stephen & St. John. I particularly like St. Andrews. Absolutely beautiful. It reminds me of what coastal southern Maine used to be like when I was a kid (I am a transplanted New Englander)._

 

Well the tubes did arrive today and as I type this I am very satisfied with what I am hearing. Right away the philips 5751 fixed the unbalanced sound problem I had with the sovtech. The soundstage, detail and tight bass are all there which you mentioned. Definately liking the philips. Wilco's Sky Blue Sky has never sounded so good and I actually have to take short breaks in typing this so I can listen to Nel Clines guitar work on this album. All in all I am very pleased with the sound of the HD2 and I'm sure i'll be loving it for a very long time.


 As far as New Brunswick, as I mentioned in the above post, I'm 10/15 minutes outside of Saint John and couldn't imagine living anywhere else except for somewhere in New Enland(maybe Boston to watch my beloved RED SOX). Really when think you about it, there really isn't much difference between a Maritimer and New Englander. We share the same coast line, the same ocean and we're not really that faraway from each other. As a kid I used to spend alot time camping in Bangor, Maine during the summers and the few times that I've visited Boston I've actually felt right at home(even though Boston's population is quite a bit larger than Saint John's, the cities are very similar. Infact Saint has been called a little Boston).

 Thanks for your input on the hd2, i'm very appreciative for it. I've rambled on enough now I must fully enjoy my new baby. Take care and I'll see you around.


----------



## mr.khali

Thinking about buying one of these. Any more impressions from some of you later buyers? Is this amp still a favorite with all the newer amps that have popped up?


----------



## kydsid

I consider my MAD Ear + HD one of the best audio purchases I ever made. I have traveled all over with it in tow to power K701's, and Grado's. Definitely still one of the best amps IMO.


----------



## sbulack

When I purchased a used Mapletree Ear+ Purist HD amp, I sold off the two SS amps that I used before (a PPA with STEPS and discrete buffer (for use with Grado SR225), and a M^3 with STEPS and Blackgate power caps(for use with HD580/600/650)) because the one Mapletree amp could provide improved performance with both Grado and Senn phones than both previous amps, to my ear. I've owned the Mapletree for about a year now, and I'm still so happy with its sound that I have not thought since about purchasing another amp to replace it. I have heard the Singlepower PPX3 and MPX3, both of which I love the sound. From what I've read about these two Singlepower amps, however, their owners have not posted that they are as versatile with both Grados and Senns as Mapletree owners have posted, and that I have found to be true of the Mapletree as well.


----------



## nauxolo (Feb 19, 2018)

Is the test coach better than the diet?


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nauxolo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_for the current Ear+ HD headphone amp that is on the MAD website, what 'version' is this? I see that there are HD2, HD150, original HD? But I'm not sure what version this one is, as it includes black gate caps..._

 


 Could be wrong on this but the Ear+HD is based on the original headphone amp but now uses some of the parts that used to be offered as an extra upgrade. 
 Issue one here has some of the the evolution history of the amps
Mapletree Branches Index.
 Listening to my HD100/RS1 combo right now. About 31/2 years together.
 I did offer it for sale briefly last year as 3 amps is really one too many but glad its still here.


----------



## olblueyez

Anyone out there get a Super yet?


----------



## jpstereo

Just ordered mine this weekend. Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## mbd2884

In the future, if I got money to upgrade to a tube amp, this would be my choice or whatever the successor is.

 And I would definitely buy the kit and DIY myself. What a beautiful amp.


----------



## lmilhan

Hey I forgot about this thread!

 I figured I would dust it off with an update.

 My MAD Ear+ Purist HD is still going strong and I still love it. Of all of the amps I have owned over the years, the MAD Ear+ is the only one that I have hung on to for this long (and I really don't see it going anywhere soon). It has effortlessly handled every pair of headphones I have thrown at it. It provides great sound, the tubes it uses are relatively cheap, and I really do enjoy the "retro" look of the amp. I think the kit would be a "no brainer" purchase for the Do-it-yourselfer who is in the market for a new tube amp. Although I didn't build my own, I would imagine that if I had, it would have been that much more rewarding. I have seen the assembly instructions for the kit, and to be honest it really didn't look all that difficult.

 I see now that the prices have increased a bit since I purchased my amp, but even at the new prices, I would certainly say that the amp is still worth every penny.


----------



## uberburger101

I figured I might as well say it now. I ordered a MAD Ear+ HD with BG upgrades in this colour combination:


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uberburger101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I figured I might as well say it now. I ordered a MAD Ear+ HD with BG upgrades in this colour combination:_

 

Very Nice looking, are the colors called?


----------



## uberburger101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very Nice looking, are the colors called?_

 

Thanks for the compliment. I hope the real thing is every bit as beautiful as the picture. Black and stained oak. This was my inspiration:


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uberburger101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the compliment. I hope the real thing is every bit as beautiful as the picture. Black and stained oak._

 

Its going to be top shelf. I never did like the lighter colors on audio equipment. I am so sick of silver it makes me wanna puke.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uberburger101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the compliment. I hope the real thing is every bit as beautiful as the picture. Black and stained oak. This was my inspiration:




_

 

i had the MAD ear+ about 4 years ago and loved it with the rs1...i'm contemplating going back to the MAD ear+ again. this picture makes the decision even easier...


----------



## uberburger101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i had the MAD ear+ about 4 years ago and loved it with the rs1...i'm contemplating going back to the MAD ear+ again. this picture makes the decision even easier..._

 

Glad to be of help.


----------



## kugino

i didn't get much info from the mapletree audio website...what are the main differences b/n the regular ear+ and the super? there's no picture of the back...is there a passive output? multiple inputs? don't see any other knob in the front except the volume, so i'm doubting there are multiple inputs...maybe all this has been said before in this thread, but i'm lazy


----------



## dreamwhisper

Yeah, which one has preamp outputs?


----------



## uberburger101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i didn't get much info from the mapletree audio website...*what are the main differences b/n the regular ear+ and the super?* there's no picture of the back...*is there a passive output? multiple inputs?* don't see any other knob in the front except the volume, so i'm doubting there are multiple inputs...maybe all this has been said before in this thread, but i'm lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

1. To quote briefly what Dr Lloyd replied when I asked him that question, "_The Super offers more power output (which is really only critical if you are driving two sets of headphones at the same time, or have particularly power-hungry phones), and soft startup with tube rectification. The latter lengthens tube and capacitor lifetime. It has a Black Gate filter cap in the final section, but you need to add $60 for the other two to be able to compare price with the regular HD. With the same filter caps, the Super may sound a bit more open than the regular HD with loud listening just as a higher power speaker amp does--especially on transients. However, I would be happy with the HD with most headphones including Sennheiser and Grado._"

 2. It has 1 preamp out and 2 RCA inputs, however there's no switch to switch between the inputs.

 Hope this helps.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uberburger101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1. To quote briefly what Dr Lloyd replied when I asked him that question, "The Super offers more power output (which is really only critical if you are driving two sets of headphones at the same time, or have particularly power-hungry phones), and soft startup with tube rectification. The latter lengthens tube and capacitor lifetime. It has a Black Gate filter cap in the final section, but you need to add $60 for the other two to be able to compare price with the regular HD. With the same filter caps, the Super may sound a bit more open than the regular HD with loud listening just as a higher power speaker amp does--especially on transients. However, I would be happy with the HD with most headphones including Sennheiser and Grado."

 2. It has 1 preamp out and 2 RCA inputs, however there's no switch to switch between the inputs.

 Hope this helps._

 

thanks for the info. i'm still puzzled by the multiple inputs, but no switch to choose between the two. or am i missing something here?

 it the preamp an active preamp or a passive/loop out? if active, any idea on what the gain is?


----------



## uberburger101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks for the info. i'm still puzzled by the multiple inputs, but no switch to choose between the two. or am i missing something here?

 it the preamp an active preamp or a passive/loop out? if active, any idea on what the gain is?_

 

No idea about that, sorry. Perhaps dropping a mail to Dr Lloyd would be the best choice...

 I'm going to ask a real stupid question here, what's the difference between an active preamp and a passive/loop out?


----------



## cheemo

The HD and Super have two inputs which are selected by powering the source you want to listen to and turning off the other source input. Eg. two sources: cdplayer(1) and record player(2). As for the passive pre-out, it is a line level out to your pre-amp without any power. It allows your source signal to pass through the headphone amp without any added signal boost. The Mapletree amps do not have to be turned on to use this feature and you can use the volume control to limit the signal to the pre-amp.

 As for an active pre-amp, the best is example would be a phono-preamp for a record player. Since the signal put out by the record player is low, its needs to be boosted before you plug it into your receiver/amp.

 Another Ear+HD member here!


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cheemo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The HD and Super have two inputs which are selected by powering the source you want to listen to and turning off the other source input. Eg. two sources: cdplayer(1) and record player(2). As for the passive pre-out, it is a line level out to your pre-amp without any power. It allows your source signal to pass through the headphone amp without any added signal boost. The Mapletree amps do not have to be turned on to use this feature and you can use the volume control to limit the signal to the pre-amp.

 As for an active pre-amp, the best is example would be a phono-preamp for a record player. Since the signal put out by the record player is low, its needs to be boosted before you plug it into your receiver/amp.

 Another Ear+HD member here!_

 

thanks for the info...


----------



## uberburger101

-


----------



## uberburger101

IT'S FINALLY HERE!

 A few pictures first...

 My photography skills SUCK by the way.


----------



## BigAmish

Congrats! I've had mine for nearly two years now & still can't imagine using another amp with my RS-1s. Hope you like yours just as much!


----------



## peanuthead

Congrats uberberger. That's a beautiful amp.


----------



## Grimspoon

Without a doubt, that thing is a beauty!

 Looking at that is only making my wait that much harder!!!

 Congrats on receiving an awesome amp!


----------



## cheemo

YaY! Congrats and enjoy your new MAD amp with your RS1's and happy tube rolling!


----------



## sbulack

I'm at work, and seeing the pictures of the glowing 12B4A tubes makes me really want to get home to fire mine up, sit in front of it, bask in the soft, warm glow of the 12B4A's and 5751 - and imbibe deeply of the heady and sublime sonic elixir which pours (and purrs) plentifully from its headphone jacks. BTW, I can read JAN Sylvania on the 12B4A tubes. What is the type/maker of the front tube in place in the photos? If you don't mind my asking, that is. It's one beauty of an amp. I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy mine.


----------



## mrarroyo

Congratulations on your new amp. Everytime I see one of Dr. Lloyd's amps I say, he has the right lood. Just beautiful, enjoy it.


----------



## uberburger101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigAmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congrats! I've had mine for nearly two years now & still can't imagine using another amp with my RS-1s. Hope you like yours just as much!_

 

Thanks! Now I just need to find myself a decent source. Leaning toward the NAD C545. I want the Rega Apollo but that's too much of a stretch right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grimspoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Without a doubt, that thing is a beauty!

 Looking at that is only making my wait that much harder!!!

 Congrats on receiving an awesome amp!_

 

Your amp is going to be more awesome than mine with those Magic Eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I do have to say, it reached me from Canada all the way to Singapore in 4 days! Left on 30 Apr, reached 4 May. Wow, pleasant surprise. Apparently they work weekends too.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cheemo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_YaY! Congrats and enjoy your new MAD amp with your RS1's and happy tube rolling!_

 

I initially had buyer's remorse when I listened to it the first time. Kind of fuzzy and undefined. But when I swapped out the stock 12AX7 for a GE triple mica black plate 5751... Wow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still have an RCA TMBP and a Sylvania Gold Brand grey plate. A combination of itchy fingers and some spare Paypal funds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm at work, and seeing the pictures of the glowing 12B4A tubes makes me really want to get home to fire mine up, sit in front of it, bask in the soft, warm glow of the 12B4A's and 5751 - and imbibe deeply of the heady and sublime sonic elixir which pours (and purrs) plentifully from its headphone jacks. BTW, I can read JAN Sylvania on the 12B4A tubes. What is the type/maker of the front tube in place in the photos? If you don't mind my asking, that is. It's one beauty of an amp. I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy mine._

 

You are right about the Jan Sylvania 12B4A's. The front tube is the stock tube provided. It reads TAD 12AX7A-C, the box is "Tube Amp Doctor". I didn't give it much chance, swapped it out for a nice GE 5751. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congratulations on your new amp. Everytime I see one of Dr. Lloyd's amps I say, he has the right lood. Just beautiful, enjoy it._

 

He does know how to make his amps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The wood is darker than what you see in the pics though, I ordered stained wood panels.


----------



## Head Whipped

I am on the Edge of ordering a Mad Ear+HD tonight,But there is just a few questions left. How many Mw at 300 ohms does this amp have?And can it play very loud in senn 6xx?I am also stumped as weather to get the red one or the one pictured above (the retro look)....


----------



## Grimspoon

I can't give any specifics regarding power output, as for the color scheme I think someone posted a a quote, or paraphrased Dr. Peppard stating that he considers his Red (chasis) / Black (side panels) to be his "signature" color configuration.

 Personally, if that's what Dr. Peppard considers his best config, it's good enough for me! (which is what I currently have on order).


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Head Whipped* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am on the Edge of ordering a Mad Ear+HD tonight,But there is just a few questions left. How many Mw at 300 ohms does this amp have?And can it play very loud in senn 6xx?I am also stumped as weather to get the red one or the one pictured above (the retro look)...._

 

I don't know how many Mw at 300 ohms the amp can supply.
 Dr. Lloyd Peppard, the designer and maker of the Mapletree amps, probably does. I've emailed him a few times with questions for which I could not find an answer on Head-Fi, and he replied with the answer I was looking for quickly and happily (with some very nice explanation to go along with it). He's a really fine gentleman. The link to contact him by email is on the Mapletree web site. http://hollowstate.netfirms.com/

 Can it play very loud into Senn 600/650? To me, yes.
 I'm using a HeadRoom Ultra Micro DAC and a 5.5G iMod with ALO VCap dock as my sources. With Senn HD600 or HD650 attached, it's as loud as I've ever wanted to rock out to at 2-3 O'Clock on the pot (HR UMDAC) and at 4-5 O'Clock on the pot (iMod w/ VCap dock). I've never had a moment where I've wanted to turn the pot up more, but it was maxxed out. I've measured the SPL from the phones when listening "loud" to make sure that it wasn't so loud that I might be damaging my hearing, and the loudest I've ever measured was 75 - 80 dB. My listening SPL generally comes in around the mid sixties to low 70's on the dB scale. To give you an actual measure of what I'm calling "loud". When I take hearing tests, I test "normal", no measurable drop-outs nor any superacuities with respect to the general population.

 As to the color scheme, I've got the black chassis with walnut side panels (which matches my collection of audio equipment, cased in black extruded aluminum and wood, really beautifully). What's the "decor" of the other equipment and the room in which you'll be using the Mapletree? From which look of the Mapletree would you find the most satisfaction, given the whole equipment + room "ensemble"? If you don't have a definite preference, do you have a significant other who might? Just a few considerations to help in choosing between two really fine, and different, looks for this great-sounding and versatile amp.


----------



## Grimspoon

Anyone have any idea what an "EAR+ HD250 prototype" is?


----------



## Head Whipped

Well I ordered the regular Ear+HD hope I made the right decision.


----------



## Grimspoon

From what I've been reading, I doubt you'll regret it!

 Only thing you might regret is your timing, looks like the queue has really grown since I put down my order. 

 Hopefully mine is up next! Right now, I just REALLY wanna know what that Ear+ HD250 protoptype is all about!!!


----------



## cheemo

If I were looking for a MAD amp, I would check out this FS listing on audiogon, it is in the FS section here too. This is a steal and will no doubt power some Senns or Grados. This is the pre-Super model HD2 and I am not sure what upgrades Dr.Peppard did to create the Super but it only has 2 tubes instead of the 4 on the Super. Good luck as I enjoy my Ear+HD with my RS1's but no experience with Senns...yet


----------



## diego

The HD2 is almost the same as the HD. The circuit is the same and they operate at the same voltages. The main difference is that the HD2 uses a ECC99 for the output instead of two 12B4A tubes. The ECC99 is a double triode so one half can be used for each channel. The tube change required an extra resistor in front of each grid, otherwise the circuit is the same. A second difference is that for the HD2 Solen capacitors were used for output coupling instead of Black Gates. The ECC99 is currently manufactured which might be an advantage for some.


----------



## cheemo

^Thanks diego, I stand corrected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Now what is Grimspoon talking about with the Ear+ HD250 protoptype? Is this something new brewing up at MAD?

 edit: OIC in the queue...hmm? Hopefully someone who ordered it will chime in on the layout of this prototype design.


----------



## uberburger101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grimspoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone have any idea what an "EAR+ HD250 prototype" is?_

 

Was wondering about the exact same thing.

 And one thing I've noticed so far with my amp is that it enhances what the RS1 does best and tries to minimise its flaws. Tightens up the bass, highs are silky smooth and the mids are to-die-for. Might be the Sylvania Gold Brand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Soundstage has very nice depth and decent width. Incredible air in the notes. Sweet.


----------



## Ampersand

I've had my Ear+ Purist HD for over 2 years now, and i'm still giddy over it. 

 My wallet hates it, but i've had lots of fun tube rolling. RCA TMBPs and command series, Sylvanias TMBPs and cryo'd versions, GrooveTubes, GE 5star TMBPs, and new JAN-Philips. It seems crazy, but my favorite tube for this amp is the cheapest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - the new production JAN-Philips 5751.

 Although it looks like the price of these has gone up significantly since i bought mine, i'd still buy it at today's price. I'm that happy with it.


----------



## Afrikane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cheemo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^Thanks diego, I stand corrected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Now what is Grimspoon talking about with the Ear+ HD250 protoptype? Is this something new brewing up at MAD?

 edit: OIC in the queue...hmm? Hopefully someone who ordered it will chime in on the layout of this prototype design._

 

At this point there is not much to get excited about. The HD250 proto is being built around a few specific requirements of mine, one is the main tube set of 12ax7s and EL84s; another is output optimisation for a pair of AKG K1000s via speaker taps. There will be one standard headphone out jack for HiZ headphones only. So, in its current guise the HD250 proto hardly conforms to MAD’s normal headphone amp line up. Of course a proper EAR+ HD250 can easily evolve out of the basic design using the same tube set but that is Dr Peppard’s purview and I am not privy to that.


----------



## Gradofan2

Has anyone ever seen a post critical of this amp - the HD+, or HD+ Super, or HD+ 100 (excluding the HD+ 150, and HD2)? 

 I can't recall having ever seen any - it seems everyone loves these amps, without exception.


----------



## mrarroyo

Your are correct Roger! I miss my Ear + Purist HD100.


----------



## unlimited

The MAD Ear+ Purist HD's totally made me love my Grado Rs1
 it sounds so warm..


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unlimited* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The MAD Ear+ Purist HD's totally made me love my Grado Rs1
 it sounds so warm.._

 

What tubes are you using in your Mapletree Amp with your RS1?


----------



## Grimspoon

I'm curious how hot the various Ear+ HD amps get. I think I saw in the instruction manual that the Ear+ HD is expected to get fairly warm. However, mine seems VERY warm.

 Any idea how hot is too hot?


----------



## mrarroyo

If you can lay your hand on the transformer case and leave it there indefinetly w/o burning your self the amp is OK. High tech answer!


----------



## diego

My SP Extreme used to run hot too, so I think that's normal. I was able to put my hand on top of it for a long time without burning but I think it was running at least above 40C .


----------



## cheemo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At this point there is not much to get excited about. The HD250 proto is being built around a few specific requirements of mine, one is the main tube set of 12ax7s and EL84s; another is output optimisation for a pair of AKG K1000s via speaker taps. There will be one standard headphone out jack for HiZ headphones only. So, in its current guise the HD250 proto hardly conforms to MAD’s normal headphone amp line up. Of course a proper EAR+ HD250 can easily evolve out of the basic design using the same tube set but that is Dr Peppard’s purview and I am not privy to that._

 

Thanks for chiming in Afrikane, looking forward to your pictures and impressions with your AKG 1K's when you receive your amp from Dr.Peppard.


----------



## RationalGaze

Any guesses on how the Senn HD800 might sound with the MAD Ear+ HD? Mine is almost 3 years old now, so it does not have the separate HiZ and LoZ headphone inputs. 
 Anyone looking to pair the HD800 with the MAD?


----------



## uberburger101

I have a stupid inferiority complex that requires my amp to be more expensive than my cans so it prevents me from taking a bet on the HD800. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 @Grimspoon: My amp runs quite warm too, especially the transformer box. It's not dangerously hot so I suppose it's fine.


----------



## diego

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RationalGaze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any guesses on how the Senn HD800 might sound with the MAD Ear+ HD? Mine is almost 3 years old now, so it does not have the separate HiZ and LoZ headphone inputs. 
 Anyone looking to pair the HD800 with the MAD?_

 

The output of your amp is the 8ohm output from the transformers which is more than low enough for the HD800. So, you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## mojorisin676

I love my HD200 + Grado RS-2 combination.


----------



## Grimspoon

Which input would better serve the Grado GS1000, Hi-Z or Lo-Z?


----------



## RationalGaze

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *diego* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The output of your amp is the 8ohm output from the transformers which is more than low enough for the HD800. So, you don't have to worry about that._

 

Thanks. I might just take the plunge with the HD800s


----------



## uberburger101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grimspoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which input would better serve the Grado GS1000, Hi-Z or Lo-Z?_

 

Lo-Z since the GS1000 is low impedance.


----------



## Afrikane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cheemo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for chiming in Afrikane, looking forward to your pictures and impressions with your AKG 1K's when you receive your amp from Dr.Peppard._

 

It's coming along nicely Cheemo, Dr Peppard should be casing it up this weekend and then the final testing and tweaking can begin in earnest. 

 Perhaps I am shooting for the moon a bit but I am hoping it does a creditable job with a pair of HD800s as well; hence the HiZ jack.


----------



## RationalGaze

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's coming along nicely Cheemo, Dr Peppard should be casing it up this weekend and then the final testing and tweaking can begin in earnest. 

 Perhaps I am shooting for the moon a bit but I am hoping it does a creditable job with a pair of HD800s as well; hence the HiZ jack._

 

What is the impedance of the HiZ jack?


----------



## uberburger101

Just did a bit of tube swapping with my Ear+ HD recently, preferred the GE TMBP over the RCA TMBP and even the Sylvania GB TMGP. Funny how tubes work, since I paid the least for the GE tube.


----------



## cheemo

^Agreed, I don't have a RCA TMBP, but I have the other tubes you are rolling and I am enjoying the GE 5 stars tube the best (I have a gray DM and black TM) both are great btw with the gray sounding a bit more airier.


----------



## uberburger101

The 5 star version of the GE TMBP seems to be getting rather pricey nowadays. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine is just the regular one.


----------



## Grimspoon

Where is the best place to grab a GE TMBP and what is a reasonable price for NOS?


----------



## uberburger101

I got mine from eBay at about $20. Used though.


----------



## Afrikane

Some HD250 teaser pics; please excuse the low res.


----------



## orkney

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some HD250 teaser pics; please excuse the low res.









_

 

Stunning amp, Afrikane, and very much looking forward to your impressions. EL84 is my fave tube sound by far, pacey and dynamic. Congrats!

 o


----------



## Grimspoon

Very nice, can't wait to learn more about that amp!


----------



## cheemo

Thanks for posting pictures Afrikane! Looking forward to impressions with the K1K.

 ^@Grimspoon, how do you like your Super? Do you like your GS1000i or the RS1i better? Any tube rolling yet?


----------



## wfranklin

Pardon my ignorance, but are the left and right pots for L/R balance, and the center pot for master volume control?


----------



## SemiAudiophile

that's a sweet looking amp! i'm still waiting to receive my ear+ purist...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw, the side wooden panels. can you pop them off and repaint them? i was looking at the pictures of mine and it didn't seem like it had a good finish; the black paint appeared to be fading.


----------



## orkney

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that's a sweet looking amp! i'm still waiting to receive my ear+ purist...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw, the side wooden panels. can you pop them off and repaint them? i was looking at the pictures of mine and it didn't seem like it had a good finish; the black paint appeared to be fading._

 

Absolutely you can. I refinished my ebony side panels. I'm not sure I made 'em look any better, but the option is there.

 o


----------



## cheemo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wfranklin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pardon my ignorance, but are the left and right pots for L/R balance, and the center pot for master volume control?_

 

From what I see in the pic, the left pot is the sensitivity adjustment for the magic eye tubes (the two in the front), while the right pot is an input selector and the center pot is for volume.

 @Semiaudiophile: The wood panels are screwed in place with two wood screws on each side and you can remove them but you will have to unscrew some stuff in the amp (I think they are the power supplies- they are square shapedx2) as it is a tight fit. I was going to refinish mine but got too lazy and just enjoyed the sound pumping out of this great amp.


----------



## Afrikane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wfranklin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pardon my ignorance, but are the left and right pots for L/R balance, and the center pot for master volume control?_

 

Umm, no, the switch next to the headphone jack is the output selector (can't drive both the speaker taps and headphone jack simultaneously), then the volume control and lastly the input selector.

 There are no magic eyes on this amp, the tube compliment is 12ax7s - EL84s and a GZ34 rectifier.


----------



## snejk

Very nice Afrikane! So you will soon receive it? 

 Just got hold of a used Super; the RS1 sounds better than never before! Suddenly there was soundstage on the RS1s. For fun I tried my K1000 with the Super, it having more power than the normal MADs, but the Super couldn't drive them at all. Makes me realize that my Naim Headline is quite powerful, which drives the K1000 quite ok, even though I prefer them from my 300B amp, or a Trends TA10 for that matter.


----------



## Grimspoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cheemo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^@Grimspoon, how do you like your Super? Do you like your GS1000i or the RS1i better? Any tube rolling yet?_

 

To put it simply, this amp seems like it was built for the GS1ki headphones. The RS1i sound great, but I don't have the vocabulary of an audiophile to properly describe what's going on with the GS1ki and this amp.

 I'm waiting on a pair of NOS 5751 Sylvania TMBP tubes. They were a bit pricey, and I really only wanted one but I'll probably just hold onto the other as a backup.

 I'm curious to find out what sort of difference these tubes will make.


 Edit:


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *snejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got hold of a used Super; the RS1 sounds better than never before! Suddenly there was soundstage on the RS1s. For fun I tried my K1000 with the Super, it having more power than the normal MADs, but the Super couldn't drive them at all._

 

I find this very surprising! I didn't thin kthe Super would ahve any trouble driving any power hungry headphones!

 Did you get a good deal on the Super? Have any pics?


----------



## snejk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grimspoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To put it simply, this amp seems like it was built for the GS1ki headphones. The RS1i sound great, but I don't have the vocabulary of an audiophile to properly describe what's going on with the GS1ki and this amp.

 I'm waiting on a pair of NOS 5751 Sylvania TMBP tubes. They were a bit pricey, and I really only wanted one but I'll probably just hold onto the other as a backup.

 I'm curious to find out what sort of difference these tubes will make.

 I find this very surprising! I didn't thin kthe Super would ahve any trouble driving any power hungry headphones!

 Did you get a good deal on the Super? Have any pics?_

 

Well, the K1000 is supposed to be driven by a speaker amp, so I'm not that surprised.

 The deal was okay, app. half of what the seller payed for it, including shipping and customs. My Super has the DACT pot and (I think) the all-BlackGate upgrade. The wooden side panels on my Super are imo a bit boring, but I guess I could exchange those quite easily if want to.

 The amp has 1 NOS Sylvania Gold 5751, 2 RCA 12B4A NOS and 1 GE 6X4 NOS. 

 I haven't tried the GS1000 extensively yet with the Super, as I was somewhat overwhelmed with the synergy with RS1. My quick impressions with the GS1000 on the Super was that they were a bit too warm sounding, too bassy, for my taste. But I will give them another shot this weekend.

 Anyone have any tube rolling hints?

 Here's some pics:


----------



## musicmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some HD250 teaser pics; please excuse the low res.









_

 

Congrats Kane, looks great and I hope you find the sound to your liking in your setup


----------



## uberburger101

So many great looking MAD amps in these 2 pages.

 @snejk: Try a GE TMBP. Worked better for me with the RS1 than the Sylvania Gold.


----------



## jingles_97

I have been thinking about getting either a MAD+ HD (super) or build a Bottlehead S.E.X Amp Kit. Has anyone experienced both amps here? Funny how the MAD looks infinitely sexier than the SEX amp, but the Bottlehead can also double as an amp for high efficiency speakers with its 2watt output rating. Headphones will be AKG K701, Grado HF2 (ordered) and possibly Sennheiser HD800 in the future. Thanks.


----------



## cheemo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Umm, no, the switch next to the headphone jack is the output selector (can't drive both the speaker taps and headphone jack simultaneously), then the volume control and lastly the input selector.

 There are no magic eyes on this amp, the tube compliment is 12ax7s - EL84s and a GZ34 rectifier._

 

Thanks for clearing this up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
 Very cool looking amp!


----------



## Grimspoon

Very nice snejk! I think the side panels look great, probably just not a great match with your other hardware...?


----------



## snejk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grimspoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice snejk! I think the side panels look great, probably just not a great match with your other hardware...?_

 

Yeah that might be the problem, my cheap ikea corras doesn't mate well with the MAD.. aah well, my room isn't a show room anyway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @uberburger101 - thanks for the tube advice -I'll have to try to find the GE TMBP!


----------



## Afrikane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grimspoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice, can't wait to learn more about that amp!_

 

I will post specs as I have collated the notes that Dr Peppard and I have been sending back and forth.

 I must re-iterate though, while it may be called the HD250 (proto) it is totally custom so a full production HD250 might turn out out to be a very different beast altogether. As far as I am aware MAD have another 15 or so standard EAR+ units to go before a special edition HD250 sees the light of day.


----------



## Grimspoon

I see Dr. Peppard mounted your fuse internally as well. He did that with my Ear+ HD Custom.

 I wish he was still in the the habit of mounting them for external access.


----------



## uberburger101

Ah. So that's where the fuse is. I was just going to ask.


----------



## Afrikane

For me it is not a problem but if you are an inveterate fuse roller I can see it being an issue.


----------



## Grimspoon

Do fuses really make that much of a difference?

 The two fuses that were supplied with my unit blew right away so I just grabbed some 1A fuses from the hardware store.


----------



## Afrikane

There are amps that obstinately refuse to work without one.


----------



## Grimspoon

I think you know what I was asking.


----------



## sbulack

In a MAD Ear+ Purist HD, the differences between a properly sized and rated "Electronic Site" fuse and a properly sized and rated "Hi-Fi Tuning" fuse are very noticeable sonic effects and (relative to other changes which would bring about similar differences) very cost-effective. I have not tried other "Audiophile" fuses with my MAD amp because the other fuses do not come in a properly sized, rated, fast-blow fuse.

 The effects: lower, quieter floor below which the faintest signals are obscured.
 tighter, more controlled bass.
 sweeter highs, with less grain and glare
 more detail, transparency and openness of sound throughout
 the entire acoustic spectrum.

 Other changes which cause similar effects:
 Upgrade Power cord or IC - cost: generally in the hundreds of $$
 Upgrade to better NOS tubes: around $100.00 (for the 5751)
 NOS 12B4A's are $5 - $10 tubes.
 Three Herbies Ultrasonics Tube Dampers: $50.00
 Hi-Fi Tuning Fuse: $40.00
 Electronics site Fuse: $0.30 (glass), $1.00 (ceramic)

 So, if looked at in comparison to an "Electronics site" fuse, the $40.00 price for a Hi-Fi Tuning Fuse can look different than when compared to other amp accessories which produce similar kinds and degrees of sonic effects.

 No post about the efficacy of a $40.00 fuse would be complete without the disclaimer: To My Ears, In My Rig, Your Mileage May Vary.


----------



## diego

My opinion is that fuses don't make a difference. I also think you won't get a definitive answer so you'll have to try for yourself.


----------



## Grimspoon

Nice writeup sbulack, much appreciated!


----------



## uberburger101

I do have to add a point about footers for the amp. A similar effect as well.


----------



## cheemo

Any MAD owners roll a 12AX7 or 7025 tubes? I have only been rolling 5751's (which are dead silent) and curious about the additional gain and any increase in noise in the variants. I may have a try at adding some Senns to the collection and was wondering if the 5751 tube is enough to power them. As of now, I use Grados.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cheemo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any MAD owners roll a 12AX7 or 7025 tubes? I have only been rolling 5751's (which are dead silent) and curious about the additional gain and any increase in noise in the variants. I may have a try at adding some Senns to the collection and was wondering if the 5751 tube is enough to power them. As of now, I use Grados._

 

I've never found the MAD to lack sufficient gain for driving either HD600 or HD650 using a 5751. I have tried several 12AX7 tubes - I never enjoyed the sound using a 12AX7 tube as much as that using a 5751 tube. The sound through a 12AX7 tube was not as full or harmonically or timbrally rich to my ears. The 12AX7's I tried worked electronically just fine with no problems, however.


----------



## cheemo

Thanks for the feedback sbulack regarding 12ax7/7025 tubes. Interesting comment relating to the sound and I will have to just find out and pick up a tube and let it roll.


----------



## uberburger101

sbulack, which is the 5751 tube that you prefer the most in the Ear+ HD?


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uberburger101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sbulack, which is the 5751 tube that you prefer the most in the Ear+ HD?_

 

First a brief word on vibration-damping the MAD:
 I always have my MAD resting on 5 soft-durometer (black) sorbothane PandaFeet vibration damping footers that I purchased on-line from a specialized website. These are no longer available from the seller who had a batch custom-manufactured and sold them off. I recently sent him an order, and he let me know that he is considering having another batch custom-manufactured and resuming selling them - but I have no time-frame for when that MAY happen. It's too bad, because the PandaFeet are still highly valued by me as vibration damping footers.

 Uberburger, you had mentioned footers for the MAD above. Which footers do you prefer?

 Now for tubes in my MAD Ear+ Purist HD:
 For ALO-780 (Ultrasone HFI-780, modded and recabled by ALO), I prefer the Tung-Sol Double Mica Grey Plate.
 For ALO-225 (Grado SR225, with hand-turned hardwood cups and recabled by ALO), and HD600 (with Cardas replacement cable) I prefer the Raytheon Double Mica Black Plate with Windmill Getter.

 I also have Raytheon TMBP > RCA TMBP > Sylvania TMBP > JAN Philips, and a few others that I've purchased and tried "just to see", like a Groove Tubes 5751. Of them all, the two listed above are my preferred 5751 tubes with the headphones listed.

 I have not (yet) found a 5751 for my HD650 which causes me to prefer the MAD Ear+ Purist HD for this phone over a Purity Audio Caliente, which I pretty much use dedicated to the HD650. Of my two preferred 5751's above, I lean toward the Raytheon DMBP w/ Windmill Getter for the HD650. But I still prefer the Caliente with this phone.

 Does anyone on this thread have a suggestion for a 5751 to be used in the MAD which you have found to be optimal for the HD650?


----------



## uberburger101

Thank you for the detailed replies so far. I'm currently using Qi Cones for my amp, and I don't think you have heard of them. They're pretty obscure. I recently purchased a set of TAOC TITE-35S though, might be trying them on my amp/CDP soon. Cost me a bomb, so I couldn't get a set for both my CDP and amp.

 I have only tried a few 5751 for my amp, and don't really feel like rolling any more. Personally my favourite has been (ironically) the cheapest. GE TMBP > Sylvania Gold TMGP >>>>> RCA TMBP.

 Tubes are truly up to preference, so you might not like the two tubes that I chose over the RCA TMBP. Raytheon looks very interesting, but it's getting pretty rare nowadays like the GE 5 star TMBP.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uberburger101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ ... I'm currently using Qi Cones for my amp, and I don't think you have heard of them. They're pretty obscure. I recently purchased a set of TAOC TITE-35S though, might be trying them on my amp/CDP soon.

 Personally my favourite has been (ironically) the cheapest. GE TMBP > Sylvania Gold TMGP >>>>> RCA TMBP......_

 

Thank you for your informative reply. You are correct, I have not heard of Qi Cones. I'll be taking a look for some information about them.

 I took another look through my "catch-all" 5751 tube box, and I found a GE TMBP as well as a GE five-star TMGP. I'm in-between my best RCA interconnects at the moment. In a few weeks, when I'll have some really fine RCA IC's again, I'm going to set up the MAD again, and give each of the GE's a good turn in it. As I recall, I DID pay less for each of those GE's than I did for any of the other (Sylvania, Raytheon, RCA) TMBP 5751's. It'll be interesting to see how each compares to my current favorite 5751's. What originally drew my attention to the Raytheon DMBP Windmill Getter tube was its reported quick warm-up time to optimal SQ (10 minutes to an hour). With the Sylvania TMBP I was using at the time, it was taking 3 hours or so of run time before I was hearing the finest SQ from my MAD. And, sure enough, the Windmill Getter tube lived up to its legend - with optimal, finest SQ in about 20 minutes, to my ear. One of the operational characteristics of the Windmill Getter tube that I value the most is its portrayal of "aerial perspective" on the depth of the soundstage. In aerial perspective, depth into the image of a musical voice is represented by a little less sharpness of focus to edges, a bit of additional harmonic coloration and more air being mixed into a voice. It gives a surprisingly realistic enhancement to the perceived depth of a voice into the overall sonic image. The Windmill Getter tube portrays musical voices with noticeably more of this effect (and very tastefully used) than my other tubes, and with a competent finesse and gracefulness in portraying voices at varying depths. It is also wonderful in portraying the subtleties and nuances of the textural and timbral facets of the sounds comprising the music as well. It is a musical instrument in its own right, to my ear.

 Thank you for your solid recommendation of the GE 5751's. I'll look forward to rolling in the ones in my possession when I will be acquiring some fine RCA IC's in a few weeks.


----------



## uberburger101

Damn, now you've made me feel like searching for a Raytheon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Is this one?






 The GE TMBP is not as refined as the Sylvania Gold, but what I like about it is how dynamic it is. It might be bordering a little on aggression but I don't feel that way. Bass is kicking too, and the midrange is very nice indeed. It's kind of weird because Joe's Tube Lore recommended the Sylvania Gold as the "holy grail" for 5751, and sadly it wasn't the case for me.

 Might try to find a Raytheon 5751 some day, but now I'm focusing more on the software than the hardware. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though I eventually hope to get an Oyaide Tunami GPX-R, with some nice Van Den Hul The Orchid RCAs.


----------



## Grimspoon

I've been using Black Diamond Racing "Those Things" MK4 (The cones screwed onto squares) and to be perfectly honest I can't really tell the difference with or without them.

 I also have a set of three BDR MK3 cones, and similar to the BDR "Those Things", I'm not really appreciating any discernable change in sound.

 In my situation, things go from bad to worse as I received my NOS Sylvania TMBP tubes in the mail today, and after some time with them, I can't even tell that they are any better or worse than my stock TAD 12AX7A tube that I replaced.

 That's not to say that anything sounds bad, it just all sounds very similar. I'm a bit let down by that.

 Edit:

 Here's the two Sylvania tubes I received:


----------



## snejk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grimspoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's not to say that anything sounds bad, it just all sounds very similar. I'm a bit let down by that._

 

Grimspoon, although I'm quite clueless on soundcards, maybe another (better) source might be a bit more revealing to your tuberolling. Then again, I haven't gotten around to any rolling yet so what would I know?


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grimspoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been using Black Diamond Racing "Those Things" MK4 (The cones screwed onto squares) and to be perfectly honest I can't really tell the difference with or without them.

 I also have a set of three BDR MK3 cones, and similar to the BDR "Those Things", I'm not really appreciating any discernable change in sound.

 In my situation, things go from bad to worse as I received my NOS Sylvania TMBP tubes in the mail today, and after some time with them, I can't even tell that they are any better or worse than my stock TAD 12AX7A tube that I replaced.

 That's not to say that anything sounds bad, it just all sounds very similar. I'm a bit let down by that.
_

 

Here's one of the audio beatitudes:
 Blessed are they who hear little difference between the sound they get when they try different things, for they shall end up spending so much less on trying different things.

 I, on the other hand, hear differences in SQ when I try quite a variety of things. I can appreciate that you were disappointed that your expense did not pay off in an appreciable SQ improvement. I get even with wine, though. Really and truly, my favorite wines all cost under $10 / 0.75 litre. I honestly don't prefer the more complex, cultivated tastes of the more expensive bottles. Not so with audio for me, much to the dismay of my wallet.

 So, since you don't hear much difference when you try footers, more expensive tubes, etc., enjoy your good fortune, and use those funds on other things which DO make a difference to you, such as, say, your music collection.


----------



## Grimspoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *snejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Grimspoon, although I'm quite clueless on soundcards, maybe another (better) source might be a bit more revealing to your tuberolling. Then again, I haven't gotten around to any rolling yet so what would I know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I can't help but feel that my source is a limiting factor as well.

 I don't think the inside of a computer case is a good environment for producing fine audio detail.


----------



## Head Whipped

I just got my MAD Ear +.I was wondering what peoples first impressions of this amp are right out of the box(Sound wise)?


----------



## cheemo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Head Whipped* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got my MAD Ear +.I was wondering what peoples first impressions of this amp are right out of the box(Sound wise)?_

 

Congrats on your choice of amp, when I first received my amp I was not immediately throttled but after warming up (less than 30 minutes) it started to sound better in details and extension on both ends of the sound spectrum. Your amp will have some blackgate caps in it and needs time to form and break in. Don't pass final judgement till you reach atleast 50hrs as mine started to change for the better with a quicker warmup and alot better details with in my experience a larger soundstage. I have read that the BG caps may take several hundred hours to settle, on my amp, I guess I only have between 100-200 hrs (since March '09).

 I initially had a Grado 225 and bought a used RS1 and the difference is there is a larger soundstage and better details in and instrument separation in the latter so I sold off the 225. I have been rolling a couple tubes during break in and they also influence the sounds with one tube sounding a bit grainy and a tad aggressive while the 5751 tube (no markings) that Dr. P sent me is warm and liquid. My favorite is ANY GE 5 stars (5751) (Triple mica black or gray plates and the double mica are good too) and Sylvania GB (triple mica gray plate) secondly. I would still like to try more tubes out here that other have suggested.

 Hope you enjoy your amp as it is a keeper for me. Welcome to the MAD club and post some pics.


----------



## Head Whipped

Mine Came with a Mullard 12AX7 as well as pair of RCA's.I am using the amp with Senn HD600's and so Far I find it to be very grainy and lacking bass.But I only have 2hrs on it


----------



## uberburger101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grimspoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been using Black Diamond Racing "Those Things" MK4 (The cones screwed onto squares) and to be perfectly honest I can't really tell the difference with or without them.

 I also have a set of three BDR MK3 cones, and similar to the BDR "Those Things", I'm not really appreciating any discernable change in sound.

 In my situation, things go from bad to worse as I received my NOS Sylvania TMBP tubes in the mail today, and after some time with them, I can't even tell that they are any better or worse than my stock TAD 12AX7A tube that I replaced.

 That's not to say that anything sounds bad, it just all sounds very similar. I'm a bit let down by that.

 Edit:

 Here's the two Sylvania tubes I received:

http://i22.ebayimg.com/05/i/001/0a/b9/0099_1.JPG_

 

What I notice about these kind of tweaks is that their effect is more often than not quite subtle, for me an initial A/B with and without the footers I couldn't tell the difference. After that, everything snapped into focus and I started to hear things that I didn't remember were there before.

 Changing the tube was quite obvious for me however, the increase in resolution, clarity and dynamics was a pleasant surprise.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *snejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Grimspoon, although I'm quite clueless on soundcards, maybe another (better) source might be a bit more revealing to your tuberolling. Then again, I haven't gotten around to any rolling yet so what would I know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Definitely agree with the idea of upgrading your source. Source is where the music starts, and it definitely should not be overlooked.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's one of the audio beatitudes:
 Blessed are they who hear little difference between the sound they get when they try different things, for they shall end up spending so much less on trying different things.

 I, on the other hand, hear differences in SQ when I try quite a variety of things. I can appreciate that you were disappointed that your expense did not pay off in an appreciable SQ improvement. I get even with wine, though. Really and truly, my favorite wines all cost under $10 / 0.75 litre. I honestly don't prefer the more complex, cultivated tastes of the more expensive bottles. Not so with audio for me, much to the dismay of my wallet.

 So, since you don't hear much difference when you try footers, more expensive tubes, etc., enjoy your good fortune, and use those funds on other things which DO make a difference to you, such as, say, your music collection._

 

Great advice as usual. If you're happy thus far with your hardware, spend on your software instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cheemo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congrats on your choice of amp, when I first received my amp I was not immediately throttled but after warming up (less than 30 minutes) it started to sound better in details and extension on both ends of the sound spectrum. Your amp will have some blackgate caps in it and needs time to form and break in. Don't pass final judgement till you reach atleast 50hrs as mine started to change for the better with a quicker warmup and alot better details with in my experience a larger soundstage. I have read that the BG caps may take several hundred hours to settle, on my amp, *I guess I only have between 100-200 hrs (since March '09)*.

 I initially had a Grado 225 and bought a used RS1 and the difference is there is a larger soundstage and better details in and instrument separation in the latter so I sold off the 225. I have been rolling a couple tubes during break in and they also influence the sounds with one tube sounding a bit grainy and a tad aggressive while the 5751 tube (no markings) that Dr. P sent me is warm and liquid. My favorite is ANY GE 5 stars (5751) (Triple mica black or gray plates and the double mica are good too) and Sylvania GB (triple mica gray plate) secondly. I would still like to try more tubes out here that other have suggested.

 Hope you enjoy your amp as it is a keeper for me. Welcome to the MAD club and post some pics.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I only listen to my amp after at least 15 minutes of warm-up, so I really don't know how it improves with warm-up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RS-1 and the MAD Ear+ is really quite something, so coloured but I still like it. By the way, I already have close to 500 hours since May 09. I leave it on overnight daily.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

did anyone get the black gate upgrade for their Ear+ HD or Super? would you say it is worth it?


----------



## uberburger101

Mine is with the BG upgrade, however I have not heard a stock Ear+ HD so I can't compare.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uberburger101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine is with the BG upgrade, however I have not heard a stock Ear+ HD so I can't compare._

 

Unlike some of the portable amps, a MAD Ear+ HD is not affordable enough to have a few configurations on hand for comparison purposes, sigh, at least not for me it isn't. But the one that I have is sufficient to put more-than-contented grin on my face when I listen to music using it.

 I've taken the back off of mine to see whether the caps were BG's, but, given the orientation of the caps in the amp, I could not read the brand from them, and I'm not sufficiently familiar with caps to tell just by the style of their color scheme or the like.

 However, BG or not, the one I've got gives me some of the most exciting and enjoyable listening sessions on a more regular basis than, I believe, any other amp I've owned or now own.

 Just last night, I set up my MAD Ear+ HD again, with the new IC's that I received about a week and a half ago. Soon, I'll be rolling in my GE 5751's (a TMBP, and a 5*'s TMGP) to compare with my current favorite, the Raytheon DMBP with windmill getter. On the recommendation of another Head-Fier, I purchased a set of elastomer (rubber) damper rings. Plus I installed the new RCA pair IC. Overall, it's a knockout rig at this point. Using it, I'm hearing some of the most natural, and yet almost unnaturally beautiful, sounds from it that I can ever remember hearing.

 I'll listen with it again tonight using the tubes that I'm most familiar with. Tomorrow, before I fire up the MAD, I'll likely roll in one of the GE 5751's that I've got on hand to hear what I've been missing (by not using them).

 Since we've discussed comparisons of different 5751's in this thread before, I'll post descriptions of what I hear.


----------



## uberburger101

Nice. You've made several great posts so far in this thread, and I've enjoyed reading every one of them. Looking forward to your impressions. If you still prefer the Raytheon, I think I might be pushed over the edge to hunt down one on Ebay.


----------



## pedalhead

Hey guys. I've had my EAR+ HD2 for a couple of years now & have enjoyed it a lot.






 I'm still using the original tubes, a Sovtek 5751 and an ECC99 (JJ?). I have no idea about tube rolling & would be really interested in recommendations for safe-bet tube "upgrades" for this amp. Any ideas? Cheers!


----------



## uberburger101

GE TMBP 5751 (no surprises there). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It goes quite cheaply on eBay. How do you find your Ear+ compared to the Naim Headline 2 I see you're having?


----------



## pedalhead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uberburger101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_GE TMBP 5751 (no surprises there). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It goes quite cheaply on eBay. How do you find your Ear+ compared to the Naim Headline 2 I see you're having?_

 

Thanks for the recommendation, I'll keep my eyes open & try one out. 

 I'm only running the Headline2 with an iSupply at the moment, so obviously the amp is capable of a lot more than I'm hearing. But, I would say it's got the typical Naim characteristic of a certain musicality that really gets you into the music...very enjoyable...but you're always aware that you're not hearing a transparent interpretation of the music. I'm not so sure how Naim does this...maybe it's a leading edge of the notes thing, but it is fun. The Ear+ is different where you'd expect it to be...quite a lot more space between components within the music...more intimate voices...a lot more soundstage, whilst the Headline sounds meatier, but more compressed. I understand these drawbacks of the Headline are solved by upgrading the psu, and with some HF2s and possible HD800s on the way soon, I'm looking at an amp upgrade of some sort anyway. I do enjoy the Ear+ so very likely to keep that as my tube amp. I'll probably demo the Headline2 with a Flatcap2x psu and decided whether to keep or sell it and maybe go for something like a Phoenix....which makes me think of going balanced...which makes me think aggh I have to sell everything & start again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Oh, my main headphones are Headphile woody/recabled MS2, but also use HD600/cardas with these amps, and I'm using a CiAudio VDA2/VAC1 DAC, unmodded Squeezebox3 source.


----------



## robert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_did anyone get the black gate upgrade for their Ear+ HD or Super? would you say it is worth it?_

 

I've built a few of them. Kept one, gifted the others. The one I've kept has BG caps everywhere, including the heater supply. Dr. Peppard thought that a bit much.

 The all BG version has much more "body", in that the bass is stronger, and the mids are clearer.

 On a dollar for dollar basis, you probably get more bang for the buck with a really good NOS 5751. It won't last as long as the caps, so you'll need to stock up on the one you like. I'm partial to GE TMBP, but they've gotten really expensive. RCA DMBP are nearly as good.


----------



## uberburger101

^ Thanks for the impressions, guys.

 Any way to tell if a tube is reaching the end of its life? It seems that I might need to stock up on more GE TMBP.


----------



## robert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uberburger101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ Thanks for the impressions, guys.

 Any way to tell if a tube is reaching the end of its life? It seems that I might need to stock up on more GE TMBP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Usual number is 2,000 hours. I haven't had one go bad, so I can't say what to listen for. Some will just outright fail, but most often they slowing decline. Lose power, get noisy, and such.


----------



## mrarroyo

An option would be to use the 7025 valve which is the military version of the 12AX7. Either will provide an slight gain over the 5751 which provides about 25% less gain.

 As stated above the GE 5751 gray plate is hard to beat but the RCA 7025 is a nice sounding valve. On the subject of valves the GE red label 12B4A is a worthy valve to look for since IMO they sound so good.


----------



## uberburger101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Usual number is 2,000 hours. I haven't had one go bad, so I can't say what to listen for. Some will just outright fail, but most often they slowing decline. Lose power, get noisy, and such._

 

Thanks for the info.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As stated above the GE 5751 gray plate is hard to beat but the RCA 7025 is a nice sounding valve. On the subject of valves the GE red label 12B4A is a worthy valve to look for since IMO they sound so good._

 

Miguel, do you prefer the GE grey plate or the black plate? Assuming both are the triple mica versions. Have you heard other 12B4A tubes besides the GE red label? The RCA red label seems to be recommended quite often.


----------



## cheemo

MAD has a demo special on the EAR+HD for $650 US and free shipping. This is a great deal if it also has BG's in the PS. Nice to see this thread bumped every so often because this is a keeper for me.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

i contacted lloyd about the demo unit, it didn't have the BG's, but he said it has already been sold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll be ordering a custom Ear+ HD btw since the purist that i traded for never did arrive.


----------



## cheemo

@SemiAudiophile, it will be an interesting comparison to your Woo as I was on the edge to order the same Woo amp (WA6E with the Sophia) but settled with the Ear+HD.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

i won't be keeping the Woo, in fact i'm in the process of selling it to fund the Ear+ HD. so any comparison would have to be based on memory i'm afraid.


----------



## Frihed89

Try 12AY7s. I have used the older US black plates with square getters. This is what I would call a dark, high impact tube...no wonder guitar amps feature it. It definitely sounds different than RCA/Sylvania/Raytheon 5751 TMBPs.

 I just made the mistake of buying one (1) of the new Blackburn microtech ~12AX7 tubes for like £47! I thought i was buying a matched pair. So, I am going to listen to that one with my MAD and write it up - briefly - in several places. I have a bunch of 12Ax7 US- and EU-made and 5751 "pulls" (used tubes pulled from vintage gear) that cost between $15-20/ea that I will use for comparison.


----------



## uberburger101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'll be ordering a custom Ear+ HD btw since the purist that i traded for never did arrive._

 

Postal service lost it?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i won't be keeping the Woo, in fact i'm in the process of selling it to fund the Ear+ HD. so any comparison would have to be based on memory i'm afraid._

 

I had the impression that the WA6SE was a superior amp to the MAD Ear+ HD due to the fact that it has a separate dedicated PSU.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try 12AY7s. I have used the older US black plates with square getters. This is what I would call a dark, high impact tube...no wonder guitar amps feature it. It definitely sounds different than RCA/Sylvania/Raytheon 5751 TMBPs.

 I just made the mistake of buying one (1) of the new Blackburn microtech ~12AX7 tubes for like £47! I thought i was buying a matched pair. So, I am going to listen to that one with my MAD and write it up - briefly - in several places. I have a bunch of 12Ax7 US- and EU-made and 5751 "pulls" (used tubes pulled from vintage gear) that cost between $15-20/ea that I will use for comparison._

 

May I ask if the 12AY7 a direct subsititute for the 12AX7?


----------



## kdarkwing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uberburger101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
i won't be keeping the Woo, in fact i'm in the process of selling it to fund the Ear+ HD. so any comparison would have to be based on memory i'm afraid.

 

I had the impression that the WA6SE was a superior amp to the MAD Ear+ HD due to the fact that it has a separate dedicated PSU.
_

 

I, too, am curious to hear what drove your decision to sell your WA6SE for the MAD Ear+ HD...


----------



## SemiAudiophile

yeah the postal service lost it (it hasn't been confirmed, but the only information i got was that it arrived in NY over a month ago and USPS won't tell me squat other than that). well...i always wanted to try a mapletree because i wanted my grado's to sound "glorious". 

 main reasons why i'm selling the WA6SE is that i didn't feel like it had good synergy with my RS1i and that i didn't feel like it drove the HD650 to its fullest potential. i also wanted to give balance a try. it is definitely a fine amp though, however.


----------



## Afrikane

Just unpacked it and glassed it up. Listening will start in earnest soon.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just unpacked it and glassed it up. Listening will start in earnest soon._

 

it's beautiful. i don't get what does extra knobs do though, are they for speakers?

 edit: nevermind i get the input selection but what's the front/rear output do? and the thing on the back where it says "headphones" i'm assuming that's a preamp section for speakers?


----------



## Afrikane

It's a custom amp, the speaker outputs are for K1000s. The front/rear switch is to change between the headphone jack in the front and the K1000s


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a custom amp, the speaker outputs are for K1000s. The front/rear switch is to change between the headphone jack in the front and the K1000s_

 

ahh interesting...what kind of connection is that you have with the K1000? are they balanced? i never seen that before...


----------



## Afrikane

The K1000s are designed to be driven by a normal power amplifier so in stock form they come with a tail that is normally bare wire terminated. Mine are spade terminated


----------



## SemiAudiophile

didn't know that about the K1000s, interesting. will be waiting to hear your impressions with the HD250.


----------



## Afrikane

Well, so far I am three tracks in and it is pure honey


----------



## kdarkwing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah the postal service lost it (it hasn't been confirmed, but the only information i got was that it arrived in NY over a month ago and USPS won't tell me squat other than that). well...i always wanted to try a mapletree because i wanted my grado's to sound "glorious". _

 

That stinks! All the paperwork will no doubt be a pain in the rear but insurance will hopefully cover the loss in full.
 The USPS tracking "system" does leave much to be desired...

 Thanks for sharing your rationale. I, myself, have been bit with the curiosity of how great the synergy must be between the MAD and RS1s to warrant all the praise.
 It's been a terrible struggle not to break out the wallet to scratch that itch, but I've resigned myself to getting just one nice amp (WA6SE-maxxed) for the time being.
 But boy, your comments didn't help very much with that curiosity! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe at the next CanJam, I'll have an opportunity to hear what all the fuss is about. Until then, I'd be very interested to know if your expectations are indeed met with the MAD...


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kdarkwing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That stinks! All the paperwork will no doubt be a pain in the rear but insurance will hopefully cover the loss in full.
 The USPS tracking "system" does leave much to be desired...

 Thanks for sharing your rationale. I, myself, have been bit with the curiosity of how great the synergy must be between the MAD and RS1s to warrant all the praise.
 It's been a terrible struggle not to break out the wallet to scratch that itch, but I've resigned myself to getting just one nice amp (WA6SE-maxxed) for the time being.
 But boy, your comments didn't help very much with that curiosity! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe at the next CanJam, I'll have an opportunity to hear what all the fuss is about. Until then, I'd be very interested to know if your expectations are indeed met with the MAD..._

 

heh, yeah...sad part is the sender didn't insure the package. so i'm still trying to work things out with him. 

 i'm also hoping the synergy with the MAD is as sweet as they all say.


----------



## cheemo

Congrats Afrikane! The HD250 proto is a beauty, looking forward to more impressions from you.


----------



## uberburger101

Holy crap, are those all Gold Lion tubes? Must have cost a pretty penny.


----------



## Frihed89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uberburger101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_May I ask if the 12AY7 a direct subsititute for the 12AX7?_

 

Electrically it is not. Lower voltage, higher current, less gain. It's not going to hurt your rig; ask Lloyd if you are worried to be certain.


----------



## uberburger101

^ Thanks for that.

 By the way, anyone here uses the MAD Ear+ HD with vintage RS-1/flats? I'm finding the sound a little too warm and disappointing. I might change to bowls, but I had the impression that vintage RS-1 was meant for flats.


----------



## Rav

Afrikane, that's absolutely gorgeous!



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pedalhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys. I've had my EAR+ HD2 for a couple of years now & have enjoyed it a lot.
 ..

 I'm still using the original tubes, a Sovtek 5751 and an ECC99 (JJ?). I have no idea about tube rolling & would be really interested in recommendations for safe-bet tube "upgrades" for this amp. Any ideas? Cheers!_

 

I'm also a fan of the Raytheon 2 mica black plate with the windmill getter, but i've only got one of them, so i only use it on high days and holidays. I've tried JAN Phillips (US military) 5751 with grey plates/disc getter (made 1986) a Pinnacle TMgP with a halo getter, and National 2 mica grey plate with D getter. From memory (been a while since i critically compared) the Ratheon had the nicest sound, just generally a bit richer than the others. Right now I'm using a national since i have 3 of them, and the sound isn't half bad. The JAN tubes are certainly an upgrade on the sovtek though i would say, and fairly easy to get a hold of. 

 Right now i'm using the JJ ECC99 tube, but i have a GE and a couple of RCA 12BH7A which will also work in its place, but they didn't have so much bearing on the sound to my ears.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try 12AY7s. I have used the older US black plates with square getters. This is what I would call a dark, high impact tube...no wonder guitar amps feature it. It definitely sounds different than RCA/Sylvania/Raytheon 5751 TMBPs.

 I just made the mistake of buying one (1) of the new Blackburn microtech ~12AX7 tubes for like £47! I thought i was buying a matched pair. So, I am going to listen to that one with my MAD and write it up - briefly - in several places. I have a bunch of 12Ax7 US- and EU-made and 5751 "pulls" (used tubes pulled from vintage gear) that cost between $15-20/ea that I will use for comparison._

 

I'd be interested in your thoughts on the Blackburn, looks like and interesting bit of valve design. Not sure i fancy shelling out the amount that they're asking, however


----------



## esco

I'm really tempted to pick up the MAD Ear+ HD demo unit that's on the frontpage of the mapletreeaudio website. Anyone paired the amp with the HF-2's yet?


----------



## cheemo

@esco, another member has inquired about the demo unit and Dr.Peppard reported that it has been sold. I have the Ear+HD paired with the RS1 (classic) and have enjoyed them and use bowl pads for better soundstage and less bloat of bass into the midrange as compared to the flat pads. I just received the HF2 this past Saturday but did not get a chance to listen to them till Sunday evening.

 Still burning them in and have maybe 15hrs on them but when I first listened to them the first thing that jumped out at me was the bass. A lot more bass than the RS1 with bowls but pretty close to the flat pads without the bloat, the midrange is typical Grado and highs are smoother. Its not fair to give a full comparison yet as the RS1's are well burned in as I am the 2nd owner. What I enjoy about the RS1 combo is the musical separation and timbre and decay of sounds that linger and of course the mids that place you upfront to the music. Soundstage may be a bit larger on the HF2 but I am not critically listening to both, this is only from memory. I don't have the golden ear but blind tested, you can differentiate between the both. So far enjoying what the MAD is putting out the HF2 but the bass can be a bit much maybe because I am so use to the RS1.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

thats exactly the same thing i experienced when i got my HF2, the bass. can't say that the soundstage was larger than the RS1i though. i'm also interested to know how well the HF2 and 325i mates with the MAD.


----------



## esco

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cheemo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@esco, another member has inquired about the demo unit and Dr.Peppard reported that it has been sold. I have the Ear+HD paired with the RS1 (classic) and have enjoyed them and use bowl pads for better soundstage and less bloat of bass into the midrange as compared to the flat pads. I just received the HF2 this past Saturday but did not get a chance to listen to them till Sunday evening._

 

mm, thanks for the heads up. It's not like the price difference will restrain me from buying it anyway.


----------



## jsaliga

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, so far I am three tracks in and it is pure honey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That is one sweet looking amp Kane. I'm glad you're enjoying it.

 Dang, now you got me wanting one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --Jerome


----------



## sbulack

I've been spending the last week or so listening to my favorite music using the MAD Ear+ Purist HD Amp with the following tubes installed:
 1) Always, two NOS RCA 12B4A tubes.
 2) A GE Triple Mica Black Plate 5751 tube.
 3) A Raytheon Double Mica Black Plate (with Windmill Getter) 5751 tube.
 4) A particular batch of 1999-vintage Sovtek 12AX7 tube.
 Every tube installed in the amp was dampened using two Silicone Rubber rings of a size and weight designed for this size of tube.

 So, I was really comparing the effect on the sound (and on my listening) of the three 5751/12AX7 tubes, the 12B4A tubes remaining constant.

 I am very happy with the sonic results using all of the tubes above in the MAD Ear+ Purist HD Amp. Here are the notable differences that I heard in the sounds using each of the 5751/12AX7 tubes above:
 GE Triple Mica Black Plate 5751 - this tube yielded especially warm, liquid sound with exceptionally rich tonality and timbres. The sound using it tended toward the more lush and euphonic of the three compared. This sound is, to my taste, best suited to fantasy electronica, dance/trance, psychedelic rock, ... When listening to orchestral or live instrumental, it tended to have more of the effect on me of a movie score than of a live performance.

 Raytheon Double Mica Black Plate (Windmill Getter) 5751 - this tube yielded more of a mixture of warmth, liquidity and tonal/timbral richness among different musical voices, depending on the qualities of the musical voice. The sound from it tends more toward realism than euphony, and the differences in warmth, liquidity and richness between voices can provide more separation between voices, at times to the point of a more analytical than unified overall musical structure. In order to get the sounds of all voices "just right", I found myself fiddling with the volume pot more while listening with this tube.

 The last of the tubes very much surprises me by being my hands-down favorite in this most recent listening. It surprises me for a few reasons:
 1) up until this tube, I have not preferred 12AX7 tubes to 5751 tubes.
 2) This is a Sovtek tube - again, I've listened to several current/recent manufacture Sovtek tubes in this amp and have not preferred them to older manufacture (50's - 70's) NOS tubes. This particular batch of Sovteks has manufacture dates of 1999, 2002, 2003.
 This batch of Sovtek 12AX7 tubes comes from an Ebay seller from whom I have purchased the Silicone Rubber tube dampers, and who gave these tubes a very strong recommendation. For their $34 price tag, I thought it was worth a shot. After a few days of listening using this tube in place, I placed an order for three more.
 What I like about this particular tube is that it seems to merge the best from the GE TMBP 5751 with the best from the Raytheon DMBP WG 5751: it portrays sound with a very pleasing warmth, liquidity and richness, while varying those qualities between voices (based on the sonic qualities of the voice), but not as widely as the Raytheon tube. Live music sounds realistically live, and fantasy electronica sounds wonderfully fantastical, to my ear, tastes and psychoacoustic idiosynchrasies. I fiddle with the pot while listening using this tube (to get the sound of all voices "just right") more than with the GE TMBP tube, and less than with the Raytheon. I know that the preferences of my ears go through seasonal changes, and that this is currently the peak of the Summer heat. However, that's the beauty of tubes and socketted opamps - they can be changed to suit the sound to the changing requirements of the ears. For me, now, this tube seems to have struck a very happy medium which best scratches all of my listening itches.

 In case anyone is interested, here are links to the "Buy It Now" auctions where this tube may be purchased. Between the three auctions below, when I checked earlier today, there are something like 15 of these left.

NOS 12AX7 ECC83 TUBE-BEST I'VE HEARD-NO KIDDING!! - eBay (item 370229308407 end time Aug-12-09 15:09:24 PDT)

BALANCED TUBE 12AX7 ECC83 -BEST I'VE HEARD-NO KIDDING!! - eBay (item 370218086063 end time Jul-20-09 05:37:37 PDT)

MATCHED/BALANCED 12AX7 TUBES-BEST I'VE HEARD-NO KIDDING - eBay (item 370217644260 end time Jul-19-09 06:18:17 PDT)

 Usual disclaimer: I have no personal knowledge of or any financial association with this Ebay seller. I'm just a happy customer paying full price for my tubes, and I'm sharing the source of a tube that I like a lot in my MAD Ear+ Purist HD with any of you fellow MAD owners who might be interested.


----------



## uberburger101

Very interesting. I have a pair of NOS RCA 12B4A on the way, and now this Sovtek 12AX7 is making me very curious indeed. Does this tube have a higher noise floor than either of the 5751? Also, will it actually benefit me if I get a "balanced tube" compared to just a normal one?


----------



## pedalhead

Thanks for all the tube tips guys. After some playtime on ebay, I've bought a NOS GE 12B4A red print, GE 5751 TMBP, and couldn't resist one of those Sovteks. I'll report back once they arrive & I have some time on them.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uberburger101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very interesting indeed. I have a pair of NOS RCA 12B4A on the way, and now this Sovtek 12AX7 is making me very curious indeed. Does this tube have a higher noise floor than either of the 5751? Also, will it actually benefit me if I get a "balanced tube" compared to just a normal one?_

 

As far as 12B4A's go, I've purchased (all NOS) GE's (not red label), Sylvania's, RCA's, and Marconi's. I have not noticed a difference in the sound with the change in 12B4A's as I have when changing the 5751/12AX7 tube. mrarroyo's post that he attributes especially good sound to the performance of the GE red label 12B4A may induce me to try a pair of those - even though I'm well-stocked in NOS 12B4A's for many years to come.

 Nothing in my listening is indicating a higher noise floor with this Sovtek 12AX7 relative to the 5751's. I have a few tracks in which music persists, and becomes increasingly faint. I can track the sound about as far in with the 12AX7 as I can with the 5751's. Same with the faintest portions of good orchestral recordings - where a single oboe or flute plays a soft and delicate solo. With all three of the 5751/12AX7 that I've been using, I have not noticed a difference in the low-level dynamics between them.

 The Sovtek 12AX7 that I've been using is one of the normal ones - not listed specifically as having "balanced" triode sections. The three additional ones that I ordered are of the same type, not listed as having balanced triode sections. I have, in the past, paid a little more for 5751 tubes with matched triode sections, and I have not detected any noteworthy sonic benefits from this tube "extra" relative to tubes purchased without it. For this specific tube, I have not tried one of the ones offered with the triode sections matched, so I have no comparative listening experience to offer.


----------



## cheemo

Thanks for your tube impressions sbulack. I am agreement with you on the Ge TMBP as they do electronic music just right, I have a 5 stars edition which I like even better and this would be my desert island tube. I have some 5751 Sylvania GB TMGP and was expecting aural nirvana but the difference was not huge and to me the highs were slightly more extended and a bit fatiguing over time with the RS1. Haven't had a chance to snag a Raytheon windmill getter but eventually I'll get one. 

 I am curious what cans you were using when doing the comparisons? Do Senns need a 12AX7 for the added gain or does it do ok with the 5751?


----------



## SemiAudiophile

just wondering where did you guys get your teaser pics? does Dr. Peppard send you one before he starts working on it?

 i just placed my order for the Ear+ HD maxed out with the BG and DACT upgrade in red/black chassis with the custom stained oak panels.


----------



## cheemo

When contacting Dr.P about possible models, he sent me some pics of amps he has made but I didn't get a chance to see mine until it arrived. I guess if you asked him of sending pictures of the build process he may oblige. Congrats SA on your order and looking forward to your impressions, MAD is super friendly to deal with and any questions will always be promptly answered.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cheemo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for your tube impressions sbulack. ... 
 I am curious what cans you were using when doing the comparisons? Do Senns need a 12AX7 for the added gain or does it do ok with the 5751?_

 

I was using mainly a pair of ALO-modded Ultrasone HFI-780 phones. I've also been using a set of ALO-modded SR225 phones to put these observations into a common context with observations I made previously using the modded SR225.

 I have not found much of a difference in power to the phones between using a 12AX7 and a 5751 in the MAD Ear+ Purist HD. Dr. Peppard explained to me in an email that the gain in this amp is set by the amp circuit, rather than by the characteristics of the tube. Using the two phones I've been using recently, the difference I've noticed has been that the pot setting with the 12AX7 is about 1 hour (on the O'Clock pot setting description) lower than with a 5751 tube. Not much of a difference, but a slightly higher gain using the 12AX7 is observed.

 I have a small, but varied collection of 5751 and 12AX7 tubes. I've tried a number of them (having fairly different sonic characteristics) with my Senn HD650, looking for a really good match - which I have not so far found. In a sense, that's OK, because, to date, my favorite amp with the HD650 (by a good margin) is a Purity Audio KICAS Caliente that I purchased in July 2008. I've found that my HD600 work very nicely with the MAD amp using the same tubes which I've found to work well with the modded SR225.

 In the MAD Ear+ Purist HD, has anyone found a 5751/12AX7 that they've found to be a really good match for the HD650?


----------



## uberburger101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...*I have not noticed a difference in the sound with the change in 12B4A's as I have when changing the 5751/12AX7 tube*...

*Nothing in my listening is indicating a higher noise floor with this Sovtek 12AX7 relative to the 5751's.* I have a few tracks in which music persists, and becomes increasingly faint. I can track the sound about as far in with the 12AX7 as I can with the 5751's. Same with the faintest portions of good orchestral recordings - where a single oboe or flute plays a soft and delicate solo. With all three of the 5751/12AX7 that I've been using, I have not noticed a difference in the low-level dynamics between them.

 ...*I have, in the past, paid a little more for 5751 tubes with matched triode sections, and I have not detected any noteworthy sonic benefits from this tube "extra" relative to tubes purchased without it.* For this specific tube, I have not tried one of the ones offered with the triode sections matched, so I have no comparative listening experience to offer._

 

Thanks for all the feedback, good to know.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cheemo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for your tube impressions sbulack. I am agreement with you on the Ge TMBP as they do electronic music just right, I have a 5 stars edition which I like even better and this would be my desert island tube. *I have some 5751 Sylvania GB TMGP and was expecting aural nirvana but the difference was not huge and to me the highs were slightly more extended and a bit fatiguing over time with the RS1.* Haven't had a chance to snag a Raytheon windmill getter but eventually I'll get one._

 

Likewise. However now I'm using the RS-1 with flats and I might just need that extra treble extension. Too bad I sold off the Sylvania GB. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Then again, I swapped out my current RCA cables for a pair of Nordost Blue Heaven and voila, magic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just wondering where did you guys get your teaser pics? does Dr. Peppard send you one before he starts working on it?

 i just placed my order for the Ear+ HD maxed out with the BG and DACT upgrade in red/black chassis with the custom stained oak panels. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Congratulations! I bet yours will look incredible. Plus you have plenty of cans, so tube-rolling is a must. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He did send me a picture of my Ear+ HD before it arrived, and I was quite happy with the end result.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

I canceled my order with Dr. Peppard. The Ear+ Purist actually arrived yesterday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Btw, what tubes are you guys using? The ones in the back are the power tubes I assume? and the one in the front is the driver? 

 Do you guys roll both or just the one in the front? The ones in the back I have are RCA's not sure what type and I have no clue what the one in the front is.


----------



## cheemo

^^^What a very nice surprise!!!
 Power tubes in the back: 12b4a (reported no sonic differences if rolled)
 Driver tube in front: 5751/7025/12ax7 (this will affect the sound) - I only have experience with some 5751 (I really like any ge 5 stars (gray or black plates) shoot for the triple plates. I have a Sylvania GB (not worth the price) but a very good tube and to my ears you get slightly more treble extension. 

 Have fun tube rolling and look forward to impressions and pics. I really enjoy the HF2 and RS1 on this amp moreso the former because of that extra bass and less fatiguing highs on some songs compared to the RS1. Congrats on your new amp and welcome to the MAD family.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Thanks Cheemo, Happy to be in the MAD family. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just found out what the tubes are. They appear to be a couple of 12B4A RCA's and one of 
 12AX7 RCA. I actually like the sound of them very much so far, but am really excited to start tube rolling this bad boy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw, here are some pics i just took:

 picture of the purist with its good ol buddy, Mr. Gilmore Lite





 and with its new playmate, RS1i





 i actually find the mapletree to be quite versatile and sounds very good with all my headphones even HD650. my impression so far is that the sound is very clear. the hint of tubeness is there but it's not overly warm like the WA6SE. i actually found the Woo to be too warm with the HD650 and the K701. 

 the purist makes a very nice contrast to the sound of the gilmore lite. it's not quite as refined as the WA6SE. for example cymbals, bass are less impactful and have less punch, and oomph. doesn't shimmer, sizzle, and decay as good as the Woo. i don't find the bass to have as much detail/texture either, but i find the sound to be much more pleasant, enjoyable, and less fatiguing. the sound is very gentle and sweet; does not demand your attention like the Woo.

 and the synergy with the RS1 is much better. i find the purist to have much better control over the highs and upper midrange of the RS1. i definitely like the sound of RS1 + mapltree better. 

 now, just contemplating on what i should roll with first... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw, what are the differences in the tube families? anyone know?


----------



## Baimi

Congrats on receiving the purist! Nothing beats that feeling of delight to recover an item thought to be lost I am sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To be frank, I am surprised that the Ear+ Purist appeals to you more than the WA6SE when RS1 is concerned. But I guess I will find out myself soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awaiting your impression on HF2 and the Ear+ too!


----------



## uberburger101

Congratulations! It looks great.

 Regarding the front driver tube, the 7025 is just a low noise version of the 12AX7 and completely interchangeable. 5751 is interchangeable too for this amp, but it has a slightly lower gain, about 70% of the 12AX7 if I'm not mistaken.

 For a general idea of the sound with the various 5751/12AX7, you could check Joe's Tube Lore.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

thanks guys, i'm really enjoying the Ear+ Purist/RS1 combo right now. it makes my RS1 _rock hard_! can't get enough of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've been reading through the last few pages so far and had a few questions that i'll just paste here:

 1. where to find hi-fi tuning fuse?
 2. i noticed you guys abbreviated mica as in TM, DM, BP/GP, etc. what is a mica? and difference between double mica, tripple mica?
 3.

  Quote:


 On the subject of valves the GE red label 12B4A is a worthy valve to look for since IMO they sound so good. 
 

i thought the power tubes didn't affect sound no?

  Quote:


 I never enjoyed the sound using a 12AX7 tube as much as that using a 5751 tube. The sound through a 12AX7 tube was not as full or harmonically or timbrally rich to my ears. The 12AX7's I tried worked electronically just fine with no problems, however. 
 

based on this comment, i think i'm gonna start looking for some 5751's. possibly GE TMBP 5751? since that gets the most recommendation. i especially agree about the 12AX7 not sounding full or rich. it sounds a bit dry to me and lacks the warmness and lushness that i'm looking for. they sound very clear almost SS like and certainly rock however.


----------



## uberburger101

My tube knowledge is quite poor so I might not be the last word on this. The mica spacers are the plates on top and below the two vertical plates, in the case of the 12AX7/5751. For a triple mica tube, there will be an additional mica spacer on top of the top mica spacer. It is supposed to lower microphonics or something.

 These are both RCA tubes. The top one is a triple mica, the bottom one is a double mica.











 Do you spot the difference?


----------



## SemiAudiophile

ahh i see...so basically a mica is just a horizontal plate. double plate vs. triple plate.

 btw, i am absolutely stunned that no one ever mentions the synergy the purist has with the HD650. they sound _*incredible*_ together, like a match made in heaven!! the purist makes the HD650 sound so sweet. absolutely blows away the glite. i'm actually really surprised how well this amp mates with all my headphones. they all sound really, really good with the purist.


----------



## Baimi

That can be expected because Dr. Peppard built the purist with HD650 as the reference headphone IIRC. 

 What I am really surprised to know is the fact that K701 sounds great with the purist as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I stand corrected; thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## SemiAudiophile

i think his reference was the HD600, but pretty much the same anyway. i've heard the purist drives the K701 pretty well, so i wasn't surprised about that. just surprised because no ever mentions the HD650 with the purist. 

 i found these GE 5 stars on ebay. they look like triple plates but gray not black. can anyone confirm? 

GE 5 star 5751 5751/12ax7 tube ## - eBay (item 400061234597 end time Jul-21-09 17:52:19 PDT)

 are blacks suppose to be better? i seen a lot of the GE's actually...many of them ranging from $10-$50. the more expensive ones says vintage on them though i think.


----------



## uberburger101

His reference was a HD600. Now you've gone and done it. I need to try a HD600 with my MAD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's a grey plate 3 Mica. I can't see the 5 stars though. I have no idea on the sound comparison between the two because so far I've only tried the black plate.

 All GE tubes are supposed to have those dots etched onto them, and if I'm not mistaken those expensive ones are 1950s tubes with white text. The more recent ones seem to have green text. The most expensive GE tubes seem to say JG-5751WA.

Here's a good thread with some info. This one too.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

@sbulack: do you know what type of fuse the purist uses? i found some HiFi tuning fuses at VH Audio, but not sure which one to get. pulled the fuse out and it says 0.5A 250V. took out a ruler and measured it and it comes out to about 1.25". they don't have a 0.5A listed though, however...

 i'm thinking about getting the GE TMBP and possibly the Sovteks for now. The GE TMBP's are quite expensive though at least $40 each for a used matched pair and $90 for a NOS. the grey plates seem to be much cheaper.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@sbulack: do you know what type of fuse the purist uses? i found some HiFi tuning fuses at VH Audio, but not sure which one to get. pulled the fuse out and it says 0.5A 250V. took out a ruler and measured it and it comes out to about 1.25". they don't have a 0.5A listed though, however...

 i'm thinking about getting the GE TMBP and possibly the Sovteks for now. The GE TMBP's are quite expensive though at least $40 each for a used matched pair and $90 for a NOS. the grey plates seem to be much cheaper._

 

Here's a link to the HiFi-Tuning Fuse needed for the MAD Ear+ Purist HD.

HiFi-Tuning - Fuse - Large - System Enhancements

 I emailed Dr. Peppard about Slow or Fast Blow. His email stated clearly, "Fast Blow". He also explained that if the fuse blows, it means that something is really wrong with the amp - something more than likely to require repair, and that a replacement fuse will likely blow also. For that reason, I also have a handful of el cheapo "hardware store" quality fuses of the correct specs. I'd hate to lose a second $35 fuse to diagnose that the amp needs to be repaired. The first one would be bad enough.

 To someone thinking about using a $35.00 fuse in an amp, I'll ask this question: What are you using for a Power Cord? I started with a Volex 17605 (which was a nice improvement from the stock one). A Black Sands Violet Z1 Power Cord was a nice additional improvement from the Volex. To this day, I'm using a VD Nite 3.0 Platinum with the MAD. Unfortunately, yet another really nice improvement from the Violet Z1. Fortunately for my ears, but my wallet has another perspective on those improvements. Normally, I wouldn't bring up the Power Cord, but, for someone thinking about a $35.00 fuse, I figured the question wouldn't seem TOO "out there". BTW, the $35.00 HiFi Tuning Fuse provides sonic improvements with the MAD which, IMO, make it a really fine value. (I laugh at myself when I post things like that. It's a true statement, but I also find it too funny NOT to laugh at myself posting it.)

 I found a few GE TMBP/TMGP tubes (used, but testing almost like new) for more like $30, back in December, 2007, in "Buy It Now" auctions on eBay. On Brendan Biever's "TubeWorld" - https://www.tubeworld.com/index_high.htm and "Tube Depot" - Welcome to TubeDepot.com! I was also able to find some not TOO pricey used tubes which tested well from manufacturers I wanted to try. Then, when I knew better what I wanted, I found that Paul Lindemann, (chowbeardog on audiogon.com), to be a good "finder of hard-to-find tubes" for me. I've purchased some very nice tubes from Paul for prices well under what I've won on eBay auctions (after the price spikes, often doubling, during the last minute). I now only buy "Buy It Now" tubes on eBay. If I want something really nice or hard-to-come-by, I'll get it through Paul. Tube Depot sells NOS 12B4A tubes for about $6 each, with manufacturer unspecified. I buy them in batches of 4, and with shipping, it comes out to $7 per tube. As far as grey and black plates go, at some point, try one of each and see if you think the sonic qualities of the black plates justify the additional price the NOS tube market puts on them.

 Happy hunting, until all of the safe storage places in your lodge overflow with your treasured caches of tubes.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

ahh...thanks for the info. as for now i'm just using a regular shielded power cord i got from radioshack. i do have a Zu Birth, but i'm using it for the PS Audio. will i need a better power cord to hear the difference? i'm still skeptical about power cords and not sure if i want to invest on them, i get an impression that they make better improvements on a dac than on an amp. so far, i haven't heard a difference with power cords. the hifi fuse caught my eye and was something i wanted to try since it's relatively cheap and easy to do. 

 i just won a pair of Sylvania Gold's off ebay, they sure cost a pretty penny. i won't need both of them, so i'll probably be selling one of them if anyone is interested.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ ... as for now i'm just using a regular shielded power cord i got from radioshack. ... will i need a better power cord to hear the difference?_

 

Some folks, myself included, hear sufficient difference in the sound using different power cords to make a good after-market power cord a high-value rig component. Other folks just don't hear it that way and they post that better power cords are a big waste of money. You'd know best how you hear things. Any of us has to admit, however we hear it, that a $35 fuse is pretty funny. When you're happy with what you've got, the only thing that is really needed is to take the time to enjoy it.


----------



## pedalhead

Hey guys, has anyone tried an HD800 with their EAR+? I'm thinking of picking up the new Senns & wondering if they'll be a nice match. Cheers.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

just got my Sylvania GB's today, they sound wonderful (well one of them do anyway)! the seller seem to have sent me 2 versions. one looks like triple mica and the other double mica (or could be triple cant really tell), both gray plates. when i popped the triple mica one in, i wasn't very impressed, it sounded pretty much the same as the original RCA DMGP 12Ax7's that i had. after switching it out to the double mica looking ones, it definitely sounded different and better. pretty much what i was looking for: tubey, warmer, throatier sound. the only thing about them is that i hear intermittent hisses. i'm gonna try cleaning the pins tomorrow. also i noticed that the double mica looking one glowed brighter. 

 the Sylvania GB's definitely sounds better with jazz like music with its warmer richer tone, goes good with vocals. definitely added more weight and body to the sound and brings out that rich tone of the RS1i. it actually sounds similar and reminds me of the sound of the WA6SE. 

 the RCA DMGP 12AX7's aren't a bad tube either. they definitely sound more thin or dry, but perhaps more detail and suited better for rock music. they definitely sound clearer like a solid state. in fact with them in, they sound very similar to my D10 when driving the RS1i's. they're a better match with the HD650's having better clarity versus using the Sylvania GB's which make them overly warm sounding. 

 i will say the Ear+ Purist is on the same level as the WA6SE in terms of refinement and sounds pretty much the same except that it doesn't sound as impactful and upfront as the WA6SE. for example, while listening to Diana Krall (one of my reference CDs), the plucking of the bass notes, slam of the drums, and crashing of the cymbals sound more faint in comparison and perhaps less realistic or "alive" in a sense on the Purist. however, instruments like the piano, sound much clearer and better on the purist. the soundstage of the Purist, while is good and plenty, it's not quite as massive as the WA6SE with Sophia. the WA6SE with Sophia is perhaps more dynamic and simply lets you hear everything much easier. the Ear+ Purist, on the other hand, allows me to hear everything, but i need to pay close attention to the little details in order to hear them. comparing the Purist to the WA6SE is like comparing a Lexus to a Mercedes Benz. both are fine cars, however, the Benz is perhaps slightly better built and refined. 

 i am definitely happier with the Ear+ Purist than i was with the WA6SE. the Purist is much easier on the ears and there was something about the WA6SE that just didn't want to get along with my headphones. 

 i think i'm pretty set right now as far as tubes. i think i'll grab one of the Sovtek's just to see how they sound and one of those HiFi tuning fuses just to try them out. i'm not sure if i still want the GE TMBP's as i am pretty pleased with the Sylvania GB's. 

 @uberburger101: what do you like about the GE TMBP's over the Sylvania GB's anyway?


----------



## uberburger101

The GE TMBP were more dynamic and upfront as compared to the Sylvania GB. I think they were not as refined from what I remember, but they were definitely more toe-tapping. The midrange was lusher (and slightly more forward) on the GE. Sylvania GB had slightly more treble extension though, but the GE had more kick to the bass.


----------



## diego

Here is a link to a MAD Ear+ HD I just built, in case you guys are interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/pos...ml#post5874850


----------



## Frihed89

Try the new 12AX7 (E813CC) from Balckburn MicroTech Solutions as an input tube. I am very surprised how good it sounds.

E813CC


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try the new 12AX7 (E813CC) from Balckburn MicroTech Solutions as an input tube. I am very surprised how good it sounds.

E813CC_

 

Can you compare the sound using one of these tubes with the sound using a NOS 12AX7 that we might be more familiar with? At about $57 for one with matched triodes, it would be an interesting tube to try if the sound quality using it were worth it.

 I've sent an inquiry email to their sales contact address to see if an order placed on their online store with a "Ship To" address in the U.S.A. would be filled.


----------



## Voodoochile

I liked my first one so much that I had to make a custom version. I did keep the original long enough to compare and be sure that the new amp sounded at least as good.
 It's a great amp, I've been enjoying it for several years now. Thanks as always to Lloyd for his contributions and passion in the headphone audio field.


----------



## uberburger101

Well you succeeded in making us all jealous with how good your custom one looks.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try the new 12AX7 (E813CC) from Balckburn MicroTech Solutions as an input tube. I am very surprised how good it sounds.

E813CC_

 

i would like to hear your impressions of that tube as well and how they compare to the others. 

 my hifi fuse is on its way. i am quite eager to try them out to see if there's any difference. i've noticed a lot of the GE TMBP's popping up on ebay this week for pretty cheap. good thing i waited, i think i might snab one.


----------



## uberburger101

Let us know what you think.


----------



## pedalhead

If anyone's interested, I'll have some HD800s delivered next week & will post my thoughts on them with the Ear+ HD2. I'll probably be going balanced with them + new amp in a couple of months, but until then I'll be running them through this one.


----------



## snejk

Looking forward to those thoughts pedalhead!

 Edit: And the Headline as well please!


----------



## partysnatcher

I have obviously missed this somewhere in the thread, but I can't find the Purist on the Mapletree site. Is the plain "HD" equivalent to what you are talking about?

 Also, about warming the amp up like someone mentioned to a new buyer; is this necessary every time you use the amp? Or is this mostly in the beginning?


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *partysnatcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have obviously missed this somewhere in the thread, but I can't find the Purist on the Mapletree site. Is the plain "HD" equivalent to what you are talking about?

 Also, about warming the amp up like someone mentioned to a new buyer; is this necessary every time you use the amp? Or is this mostly in the beginning?_

 

the Ear+ HD is the same as the Purist. when i asked Dr. Peppard, he said he dropped the "purist" to simplify things. the only difference i see is that the Ear+ HD has 2 headphone jacks: one for high impedance and the other for low. 

 it is not necessary to warm up the amp. i haven't heard a noticeable difference with mine, but YMMV.


----------



## partysnatcher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the Ear+ HD is the same as the Purist. when i asked Dr. Peppard, he said he dropped the "purist" to simplify things. the only difference i see is that the Ear+ HD has 2 headphone jacks: one for high impedance and the other for low. 

 it is not necessary to warm up the amp. i haven't heard a noticeable difference with mine, but YMMV._

 

Thanks for the reply! I am also a bit concerned that people see the need (?) to upgrade the tubes... the thread started out as a homage to the standard product (as I understood it)?


----------



## SemiAudiophile

there isn't a need to upgrade the tubes as long as you are satisfied with what you are hearing. the great thing about tube amps is the option to roll tubes, which alters the sound, to fit your preferences.


----------



## pedalhead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *snejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking forward to those thoughts pedalhead!

 Edit: And the Headline as well please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Ah I see we have similar amps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I only have the basic isupply for my Headline2, so it won't perform anything like yours with your uber-psu. In fact, one of my upgrade options was to get a flatcap or higher for the Headline, but in the end I decided to sell it, keep the EAR+ for now & get a new balanced amp. The buyer for the Headline is picking it up in a couple of weeks, so hopefully I'll be able to sneak in a quick listen with the HD800 before it goes.


----------



## hentai

i am using electro harmonic 12ax7 new ones and i feel it works fine with hd600. I have tried jj ecc83 and tungsol 12ax7 and they didn't go well with the senn.


----------



## uberburger101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it is not necessary to warm up the amp. i haven't heard a noticeable difference with mine, but YMMV._

 

I found it to be the same with my amp as well.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try the new 12AX7 (E813CC) from Balckburn MicroTech Solutions as an input tube. I am very surprised how good it sounds.
E813CC_

 

Last night, I went onto the website and ordered one of their E813CC tubes with balanced triodes. With the shipping from Blackburn, Lancashire and Duties, Taxes it came out to USD $84.00. UPS, by whom it's being shipped, has it posted that the estimated arrival is this Friday. I'm hoping that this turns out to be a really Primo tube because it's new production. I'd like to have available a really good tube that doesn't depend on dwindling stocks of tubes no longer in production, produced and archived for decades and ever-increasingly expensive.

 When it arrives, and I've had a few days to let it settle into the MAD Ear+ HD and to assess what I'm hearing using it, I'll post how I hear that it compares to some of the other NOS tubes for the MAD HD we've been discussing.

 Hentai: your post that you hear the new production Electro Harmonix 12AX7 to be a good match for the HD600 gives me a reason to try one with my HD650.


----------



## robert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Last night, I went onto the website and ordered one of their E813CC tubes with balanced triodes. With the shipping from Blackburn, Lancashire and Duties, Taxes it came out to USD $84.00. UPS, by whom it's being shipped, has it posted that the estimated arrival is this Friday. I'm hoping that this turns out to be a really Primo tube because it's new production. I'd like to have available a really good tube that doesn't depend on dwindling stocks of tubes no longer in production, produced and archived for decades and ever-increasingly expensive.

 When it arrives, and I've had a few days to let it settle into the MAD Ear+ HD and to assess what I'm hearing using it, I'll post how I hear that it compares to some of the other NOS tubes for the MAD HD we've been discussing.

 Hentai: your post that you hear the new production Electro Harmonix 12AX7 to be a good match for the HD600 gives me a reason to try one with my HD650._

 

When I looked, the site said it is a 6.3V tube. The 12../5751 are 12V tubes. I wouldn't try without getting Dr. Peppard's OK.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I looked, the site said it is a 6.3V tube. The 12../5751 are 12V tubes. I wouldn't try without getting Dr. Peppard's OK._

 

Thanks for the heads-up, robert. I found a .pdf of a data sheet for the tube on the website, and sent it to Dr. Peppard, asking him about the compatibility of the electrical requirements of this tube (including the 6.3V Heater voltage) and the circuit in the Ear+ Purist HD. I'll post Dr. Peppard's reply, when I get it, for the benefit of all of us who may be interested.


----------



## diego

12ax7/5751 tubes can be used with 6.3 or 12.6 volts. I just checked Microtech's datasheet and their tube can also be run at both voltages. The only difference I see is that their 12ax7 draws less current which shouldn't be a problem in the MAD Ear.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Okay...so the hifi fuse arrived today and I jotted down some notes and wrote them down from memory while I tested the fuse out. These are just initial impressions with just a few minutes of listening between each test. There is a definitely a noticeable difference in sound between the stock fuse and the hifi fuse and it's not subtle. On the VH Audio website, it clearly states to try both sides of the fuse to see which side sounded better. Here is what I wrote:

 Hifi fuse side 1: clearer, brighter, still refined, more dynamic, less warmth, less control in highs (fatiguing), more lively?

 Hifi fuse side 2: more airy, less warmth, thin, boring, lifeless

 Stock fuse (original configuration): warm, smooth, texture, controlled highs, weight/body, good dynamics, refined. 

 I also tried switching the power cord around taking the Zu Birth from my PS Audio and switching it with the regular power cord from my mapletree and this is what i found...

 Switching Power cords with Hifi fuse side 1: bad…no refinement, detail, etc. unlistenable.

 So first impressions tell me that I preferred my original configuration with the stock fuse and regular cable. it seems as though the power cord made a much bigger impact when taken from the dac into the mapletree. Too bad i didn't have another decent power cable with me to see if it would have made a better difference...


----------



## uberburger101

I take it you disliked both sides of the fuse?


----------



## sbulack

Dr. Peppard replied to me (so soon), that he thinks the Ear+ meets the electrical requirements of the TechTube described in its datasheet. He asked me to let him know how tube works out, which I will.

 diego, thank you for taking a look at the tube datasheet and offering to all of us the results of your search efforts.

 The TechTube is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I'll let you all know how it compares to other tubes we've been discussing.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uberburger101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I take it you disliked both sides of the fuse?_

 

yeah, using side 1 sounded pretty good at first. it seemed more powerful, more upfront. but the synergy between the RS1 didn't seem to be as good as using the stock fuse. i'm gonna try let it settle in for a few days to see if it gets any better.


----------



## Frihed89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I looked, the site said it is a 6.3V tube. The 12../5751 are 12V tubes. I wouldn't try without getting Dr. Peppard's OK._

 

It's a substitute for the 12AX7. It works just fine. Connect them in series Vh is 12.6V; connect them in parallel Vh is 6.3V.


----------



## sbulack

The TubeTech E813CC was delivered today by UPS as scheduled. It came with its own damper - a silicone "hollow tube" which fits snugly over the full length of the TubeTech tube. It's in the Ear+ now, and upon first listen, offers the warmth, fullness and transparency that I've come to value from tubes with the fineness and delicacy for detail for which I really love my all-discrete Purity Audio KICAS Caliente. And, after about five minutes in the running amp, when a 12AX7 or 5751 would have been hot, this tube is just a little warm to the touch (through the silicone damper). I'll need to run this new tube for about 24 - 48 hours of use to be sure that I'm hearing the real sound using it. So far, I'm really enjoying it. (Now, I'm just waiting for someone to reveal that it's not really a vacuum tube, but a solid state device which simulates a tube disguised to look like a tube to get tube-users to endorse it. I'm not revealing that, by the way. I'm just saying that I think it would be funny if it turned out that way.) So far, I'm very much enjoying how it seems to be bringing a hybrid of the sonic features that I most enjoy from tube and all-discrete amp circuits. I'll see how that holds up with more use - both that performance and my enjoyment of it.

 My own bias going into this is that I very much WANT this tube to be among the best that I own or have ever heard. I'd rather buy new production tubes that sound great than to be part of a market which continually bids up the price of a shrinking supply of out-of-production NOS tubes. However, I ALSO want to optimally enjoy my tube amp over the long haul, so I'll need to be honest about what my ears are telling me.


----------



## uberburger101

Has it ousted your Sovtek tube yet?


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uberburger101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has it ousted your Sovtek tube yet?_

 

No, not yet. In any case, it's going to be a hard sell to get me to oust the "vintage" Sovtek for the TubeTech tube straight away because I purchased six of the Sovteks. At this point, the TubeTech tube is portraying the sound in wonderful detail (not brightness and just high-end detail, but inner detail throughout the acoustic spectrum). At this point, I'm giving this new tube a good 24-48 hours of use before I start to listen critically to the sound using it and comparing it to that using the NOS 12AX7 and 5751 tubes I've been using. I will say, though, that this TubeTech tube could be the tube I've been looking for to use in the MAD with my HD650. I'll know better in 12-36 hours, though.


----------



## uberburger101

You really do hoard tubes, don't you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Looking forward to more of your impressions.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uberburger101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You really do hoard tubes, don't you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking forward to more of your impressions._

 

I'm a tube-hoarding troll who lives under a bridge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 When I find a tube that I like a lot, I buy a small supply of it. The way that the supply of tubes is, by the time a tube will need to be replaced, the seller will likely not have more of the the one that I really liked. That may still be true for new production tubes if the producers run their products through revision cycles regularly. In the electronics industry, that is often neccesitated by changes in availability of the parts that producers use. There's a video on the internet of a Frenchman who makes his own vacuum tubes for his hobby of building and running radio equipment. The video starts with a close-up of his hands cutting thin sheet metal with a small pair of scissors built into his pocket knife into remarkably uniform long rectangular pieces. One can tell that he's done this once or twice before. A link to this video was posted in a thread with a title like "Post pictures of your tubes glowing at night".

 No new impressions of the TechTube 12AX7 replacement yet. It's still on burn-in. I'll likely be ready with some new impressions sometime tomorrow.


----------



## sbulack

The TechTube E813CC (12AX7 Replacement) tube is now standing firmly among the best tubes in my possession for use with my MAD Ear+ HD amp. With the HF-2, the warmth, transparency and lushness are as much as I like without going overboard, and the highs are crystal clear without stidency or harshness. And, this IS the tube that I've been looking for with the HD650, with full, lush and transparent bass, realistically ripe mids and crystalline clarity and sparkle in the highs.

 This tube is not as lush or warm as the GE TMBP, yet it provides both lushness and warmth, with the openness, transparency and liquidity that I have come to expect and savor from tubes.

 One aspect of the TechTube E813CC which clearly bests the "vintage" Sovtek 12AX7's that I've recently stocked up on is the spatial presentation of sound. The openness of the soundstage as well as its effective width and depth are appreciably enlarged - and without any loss of the clarity, intensity or focus of the sound of any musical voice. And this is heard with both HF-2 and HD650 phones.

 My main overall comment about the sound using this tube is that it sounds inviting, engaging, involving and realistic. And, what is especially nice is that the potentiometer setting can adjust the sound from (lower setting) a bit on the cooler, super-clear, analytical side (with voices separated a bit too much to comprise a unified musical whole), through (a middle setting) spookily real and present-sounding (with voices nicely separated but comprising a unified musical whole), and on to (higher setting) a bit on the cozily-warm, dreamily-lush, comfortingly euphonic "big warm ball of ear-pleasing sound", which is really nice to be able to adjust with the potentiometer knob. Not from one extreme to the other, but a good bit on either side of spookily realistic. Dial-a-tube-sound to match your mood-of-the-moment.

 It's a very competent tube, requiring at least 36 hours of use to bring it to its full competency (which is on the high side of the NOS 12AX7 and 5751 tubes I've been using). In exchange, I'm finding it to be more adjustable, and hence more versatile over my music and headphone collections. I'm especially happy to have found a tube which allows the HD650's to work with the MAD Ear+ HD (overall) as well as the Purity Audio KICAS Caliente does.

 Now, the cost. My purchase of a onesie (no economy of scale - paying full shipping per tube) was at the price of $84.00. By no means an inexpensive tube. On the other hand, about what I paid for each of a pair of Sylvania NOS TMBP 5751 tubes on Ebay, and about 75% of what I paid for each of a hard-to-find pair of NOS Raytheon DMBP 5751's with Windmill Getter. There are still plenty of NOS 5751 tubes, Black Plate, Double and Triple Mica from the mainstream back-in-the-day tube producers at prices equal to or less than this price. In time, the prices of the NOS tubes will continue to rise, and at some point, $84.00 for one of the TechTube tubes will seem to be a good deal. TechTube COULD raise their price to keep pace with the increasing price of their NOS competitors. Or they could decide to increase their market share by keeping their price at a lower point, relative to their NOS tube seller competition. We'll have to see what they do. Anyway, one way to knock down the price per tube a little is to buy more than one at a time - since the shipping was about $13.00, and the package it was shipped in (a UPS cardboard "envelope") could easily have held up to four tubes. The individual tube was packaged in a small, and really well-designed multi-layered cardboard container which showed no sign of deformation or duress. The tube came with a silicone damper - designed especially for this tube. And, it works really well with it.

 I've already got what likely constitutes a lifetime supply of NOS tubes for my MAD Ear+ HD. That said, in about a year, when I've had multiple chances to audition the TubeTech tube to see how I like it in varying seasons, it's entirely likely that I'll buy another pair of them to add to my collection - so that I'll always have them available to roll in.

 I'm still poised for an announcement that these aren't really a tube, but another type of device packaged in a tube "disguise" to gain credibility for a "high quality tube" sound. When that credibility is gained, the tube-mask will come off, and the device will become available for incorporation into audio amp circuits on PCB's everywhere (for a small fee). Until then, and even after then (if they're still available as tubes), this tube provides a high quality audio listening experience when used in the 5751/12AX7 tube socket of the MAD Ear+ HD.

 I'm expecting that the audio strengths I'm hearing will continue to improve with more use. If the changes cross boundaries where any of the conclusions I've come to need to be adjusted, I'll post back with those adjustments. Otherwise, I'll consider myself to have given my impressions of this tube, and will look forward to some of you to add yours.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This tube is not as lush or warm as the GE TMBP, yet it provides both lushness and warmth, with the openness, transparency and liquidity that I have come to expect and savor from tubes.

 One aspect of the TechTube E813CC which clearly bests the "vintage" Sovtek 12AX7's that I've recently stocked up on is the spatial presentation of sound. The openness of the soundstage as well as its effective width and depth are appreciably enlarged - and without any loss of the clarity, intensity or focus of the sound of any musical voice. And this is heard with both HF-2 and HD650 phones._

 

dang...and i just bought one of those Sovtek's. i think i might give this a try but it's a little too pricey for me atm. i would really like to hear how they sound with the HD650. i'm currently using RCA 12AX7 DMGP with halo getter and i find that it goes pretty well with the HD650 and is quite enjoyable.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dang...and i just bought one of those Sovtek's. i think i might give this a try but it's a little too pricey for me atm. i would really like to hear how they sound with the HD650. ..._

 

The nice thing about new production tubes is that they may still be making these when the time comes that you will be ready to give one a try. Who knows, some number of decades from now, THESE may find a place amongst the NOS, out-of-production tubes on which folks will be bidding up the price.

 Dr. Peppard designed the Ear+ HD to deliver its high-quality sound without having to resort to paying the toll on rare, or built-to-exacting-specs, pricey tubes. I'm a quantitative research chemist by training, so it's hard for me to resist the urge to find out "how good COULD this sound if I ...". What's nice about funding such "research" is that I get to pick what I try. What's a pain about funding such "research" is having to earn the money to PAY for what I try, which helps to keep me honest about what it is I'm really trying to accomplish. I, too, eventually respond to the negative feedback of the ever-increasingly diminishing returns branch of the benefit vs cost curve. Many folks respond to this sooner than I do, which is why Dr. Peppard designed this amp to perform at a high level with more commonly available, unmatched, less pricey tubes.


----------



## cheemo

Thanks sbulack for your tube rolling impressions and especially your write-up on the Tube-Tech E813CC. This has sparked my interest since I have no 12AX7's in the quiver.

 I was reading the MAD website and also wanted to give diego a shout out on his DIY amp...Well done! 

 I also wanted to wish Dr. Peppard a successful surgery and a speedy recovery and with the announcement of the Anniversary 250 Ear+ around the corner, MAD owners group (MADOG) LoL.... are interested in the final production layout in the commemorative run.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

i'm looking at the blackburn website now. the tube actually isn't that expensive, it's the shipping that cost a good fraction of the price. i take it that you bought the matched valve instead of the standard because the standard comes out to about $70 shipped to the US. would there be any difference getting a standard versus the matched since i'll only be using one and not a pair of these?


----------



## diego

Thanks cheemo, I posted high res pictures in the "post pics of your builds" thread and linked them a few pages back in this one, in case you are interested.

 Regards.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'm looking at the blackburn website now. ... i take it that you bought the matched valve instead of the standard ... . would there be any difference getting a standard versus the matched since i'll only be using one and not a pair of these?_

 

The "matched" in this case refers to the matching of the pair of triodes in each single tube. I did buy a matched tube. As recently as the past few weeks, I also bought matched and unmatched "vintage" Sovtek 12AX7 tubes. In the tube with matched triodes, the triode readings were identical. In the tube with unmatched triodes, the triode readings were different by about 15% of the lower reading. Listening to the sound quality using one of each, I really did not hear a difference. In the past, I've also paid a little extra for the matching of triodes in 5751 tubes that I've purchased, and I can't say that I've ever heard a difference between tubes with matched triodes and those without matched triodes in the MAD Ear+ HD. I think we can thank Dr. Peppard and his design of the circuit for that.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The "matched" in this case refers to the matching of the pair of triodes in each single tube. I did buy a matched tube. As recently as the past few weeks, I also bought matched and unmatched "vintage" Sovtek 12AX7 tubes. In the tube with matched triodes, the triode readings were identical. In the tube with unmatched triodes, the triode readings were different by about 15% of the lower reading. Listening to the sound quality using one of each, I really did not hear a difference. In the past, I've also paid a little extra for the matching of triodes in 5751 tubes that I've purchased, and I can't say that I've ever heard a difference between tubes with matched triodes and those without matched triodes in the MAD Ear+ HD. I think we can thank Dr. Peppard and his design of the circuit for that._

 

ahh..good to know. thanks for the info.


----------



## blargman

Wow Heck of a long thread, but I just read it all. lol I can't wait til I get my ear+
 Currently sitting on a pico usb dac and a HF2 with no amp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Will post pics!

 ps. I think the true testament of how good this amp is, is how I still see several people posting in this thread, saying they have had their amp for years now and wouldn't give it up! Two thumbs up Dr.!


----------



## Frihed89

The only thing the Blackburn tube lacks is "character". Technically, it's a fine tube. I can't find any real weakness with it in my head amp or as a driver in my PP amp. I am a real fan of the US-made early 1950s 12AX7s and 5751s. The Blackburn tube is better balanced, more detailed, and faster, but these tubes all have a special character to them without being really unbalanced, warm or cold. I am finding that, after a while, i get bored by the Blackburn and switch back to my favorites (RCA, Slyvania, Raytheon 5751 TMBP and 12AX7 long black plates with tilted D getters (or maybe they are square).

 This is purely personal.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only thing the Blackburn tube lacks is "character". Technically, it's a fine tube. I can't find any real weakness with it in my head amp or as a driver in my PP amp. I am finding that, after a while, i get bored by the Blackburn and switch back to my favorites (RCA, Slyvania, Raytheon 5751 TMBP and 12AX7 long black plates with tilted D getters (or maybe they are square).
 This is purely personal._

 

I LOVE the freedom that amp circuits using tubes and opamps give us to try new sounds, and to change the character or flavor of the sound to suit our ears - for the relatively low cost of a tube, rather than having to try a new amp.

 My ears go through predictable changes with the seasons. And, it's really nice to just change the flavor of what we listen to from time to time - to keep things fresh or to scratch an itch for a particular sound. That we can roll in another tube to do that is a nice benefit. I think it's great that you could try something new, and when, longer term, it didn't hold your ear, it was easy to change back to something that does.

 I'm particularly glad that you mentioned the Blackburn TechTube tube in this thread, which provided me the information and opportunity to try one. For one thing, this tube in the Mapletree pairs better with my HD650 than any other 5751 or 12AX7 I've tried to date. Though there were two others mentioned on this thread to pair nicely with the HD650 - relatively inexpensive ones that I'll very likely try as well.

 I've been using the TechTube 12AX7 replacement tube that I bought from Blackburn for a few weeks now. My first impressions of the tube were that it sounded more "solid state" than the tube I had just rolled out to make room for it (but I think that about many tubes until they have a few days to settle into the Mapletree). After a few days, it showed more of the warmth, lushness and liquidity that I have come to expect from tubes - yet it trades off a little of that lushness and liquidity for increased fineness in the detail that it offers. I am currently liking that trade-off. And when the time comes (such as when the cold winter weather really sets in, here in Philadelphia), I too will likely be rolling it out to make room for one of my NOS Raytheon, RCA, GE, Sylvania or Tung Sol 5751 tubes - or one of the 1999 Sovtek 12AX7's that I recently stocked up on.

 Over the summer, I also stocked up on dual-channel opamps that I can use as both opamps and buffers in my iBasso D10 for the same reason - to make it easy to vary the sound to the changing demands of my ear for the autumn chill, the winter freeze, and the spring thaw to come (or just to change the flavor of the sound whenever I feel like it).

 Ya gotta love it!!!


----------



## SemiAudiophile

sbulack and cheemo, you guys need to try the HF2 with jumbo pads with the mapletree. i'm using the Sylvania GB's and it's quite nice (except for a little sizzle on the top end).


----------



## blargman

Do all of you have Blackgate's in your EAR+ amps? SemiAudiophile mentioned the demo for sale didn't have it, Im wondering if I should hold off for when he can put blackgate's in one.


----------



## cheemo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sbulack and cheemo, you guys need to try the HF2 with jumbo pads with the mapletree. i'm using the Sylvania GB's and it's quite nice (except for a little sizzle on the top end). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Aloha SA! Really, jumbos? I figured that the top end with increase but does the bottom end drop out and mids become further recessed?

 I enjoy the Ear+ with HF2's, very musical albeit slighty warm but the Grado sound signature is present which keeps the music engaging and enjoyable to my ears.


----------



## cheemo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blargman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do all of you have Blackgate's in your EAR+ amps? SemiAudiophile mentioned the demo for sale didn't have it, Im wondering if I should hold off for when he can put blackgate's in one._

 

Well I asked Dr.P what the deal with the BG's in the PS and he told me that the BG's, "Thank you for your enquiry. The Black Gate capacitors have a reputation for being the best electrolytic capacitors for audio in terms of linearity, and hence their ability to supply low-distortion energy quickly to the circuit when called upon. This seems to improve transient response, especially in the bass region. As with all such upgrades, results are subtle--the stock capacitors are also excellent and you do have to pay a price for the tiny bit extra. You can read about Black Gate capacitors (which are not being made anymore) on the internet. There are three needed in the power supply which is a $100 option."

 So I said what the heck, I'm already dropping $$$. It's a keeper amp for me and its true not too many people sell them 'cause they are happy and I was trolling the FS forum for awhile and said that I'll just pony up and get it. DrP. is a real pleasure to deal with and any questions he will happily reply to asap.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

yup, top end increases, but i don't find the mids nor the bass recessed. mids actually sound better to me with the jumbos and the bass is still very present. the jumbos make them sound fuller, big and wide soundstage.


----------



## blargman

Right on. Ya it's not really a money factor, it's more whether I should wait til september when he's taking build orders again lol. I suppose if I find the non BG version that deficient or i want a bit more. I can send it back to him and have him do the upgrade


----------



## cheemo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yup, top end increases, but i don't find the mids nor the bass recessed. mids actually sound better to me with the jumbos and the bass is still very present. the jumbos make them sound fuller, big and wide soundstage._

 

Hmmm...very interesting, this has actually got me interested in a GS1k...or even a PS1K...Yikes! But as for now, I'll just save my $'s. Heck even all the write up on the HD800 has got me licking my chops. Ugh...

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blargman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right on. Ya it's not really a money factor, it's more whether I should wait til september when he's taking build orders again lol. I suppose if I find the non BG version that deficient or i want a bit more. I can send it back to him and have him do the upgrade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well if you can wait, you may want to ask him all about the 250th edition run which is soon to be released and the differences compared to the Ear+.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sbulack and cheemo, you guys need to try the HF2 with jumbo pads with the mapletree. i'm using the Sylvania GB's and it's quite nice (except for a little sizzle on the top end). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've been following the HF-2 thread, and, with the recent turn of attention to the "salad bowl" pads, I ordered a pair this past Friday. I paid by Paypal, so I can't tell by the charging of the card when they ship, but I'm guessing that Todd will send them along as quickly as he can. I've never received anything less than the best customer service from Todd, before, during and after the sale. And when the Jumbo Bowls arrive, I'll put them straight on the HF-2, which is already paired with the Mapletree. If I find that the sizzle on the top end needs a little quieting down, I'll try rolling in my Tung Sol DMGP 5751. I found that to be especially good for turning down some excess treble energy with the HFI-780 when it was in early break-in. Thanks for the tip, SemiAudiophile. It's nice to know you're thinking of us. I found your most recent post to the HF-2 thread describing the sound with the Jumbo Bowls and the Mapletree to be enticing reading. The anticipation is just delicious.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

no problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i switched out the sylvania's for the sovtek's today and i find that they are the perfect match for the HF2. everything just sounds so perfect; the details, dynamics, impact, lushness, clarity, spatial presentation. listening to the HF2 with jumbo pads paired with the mapltree/sovteks is pure audio nirvana. i find myself having longer listening sessions and i'm rediscovering my music library as everything sounds _so_ much better. the sovtek's seem to finally be settling in and i don't find the treble energy that excessive anymore. 

 don't want to sound like i'm over-hyping it, but i easily place the HF2 with jumbo bowl pads a class above the RS1/HD650/K701. it is that good. i think i finally found the "perfect" headphone, it has everything that i've always wanted in a headphone. this could be very well the end of my journey.


----------



## Baimi

SemiAudiophile: Yeah right; I have seen that statement way too many times on head fi (heh)

 On a more serious note, congrats on your new found love.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

hahaha..yeah. end for now, until i get a chance to listen to the HD800, HP1000, etc.


----------



## blargman

Your sylvania's are black plates?


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blargman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your sylvania's are black plates?_

 

gray plates, double mica.


----------



## blargman

I fail at vbulletin. I thought I deleted that post. sorry. Good thing I reread your post. I actually almost just bought one until I realized you are currently using the sovtek's.


----------



## blargman

I hope to posting my thoughts VERY soon!! :|


----------



## Ampersand

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cheemo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well if you can wait, you may want to ask him all about the 250th edition run which is soon to be released and the differences compared to the Ear+._

 

But only 20 total to be assembled... How will he and I both get one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't wait to hear impressions of this new 250. I'd love to get my hands on one, new or used. 

 Here's to hoping


----------



## blargman

I'm not sure, it's gonna be pricey but who's to say the sound signature will be the same. Are you judging your basis of wanting on one the fact it's a MAD device entirely or on a technical reason. If either, do you think it will the sound the same or better in some way and why?


----------



## Ampersand

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blargman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure, it's gonna be pricey but who's to say the sound signature will be the same. Are you judging your basis of wanting on one the fact it's a MAD device entirely or on a technical reason. If either, do you think it will the sound the same or better in some way and why?_

 

As this is a Special Edition item I'm not sure i understand the tone of your question, but i'll say this..

 I'm excited about this for a few reasons. 

 1. I'm happy with my current MAD and support their products.
 2. Only a few will be made, so that alone increases their value as a collector's item.
 3. Tube rectification not found in my current MAD amp
 4. New tubes incorporated in this edition. 

 I have no idea if the new amp will sound better than the old Ear+ HD, but i can't wait to hear people's experience with the 250.


----------



## blargman

No tone just was curious what you were basing your anxiousness on. Sorry if it sounded short or rude. I'm happily waiting for my ear+

 I like your reasons, technical and just supportive of MAD as well. I was just curious if it was one or the other or both. I really don't know if it will indeed be any better or not either.


----------



## Ampersand

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blargman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No tone just was curious what you were basing your anxiousness on. Sorry if it sounded short or rude. I'm happily waiting for my ear+

 I like your reasons, technical and just supportive of MAD as well. I was just curious if it was one or the other or both. I really don't know if it will indeed be any better or not either._

 


 I guess i misinterpreted your intent. My apologies. I do hope you enjoy your MAD and will be interested to hear your opinions after listening. The MAD amps sound great stock, but tube rolling has been a fun (but expensive) experience. Happy Listening.


----------



## koven

anyone got some nice pics of their EAR+?


----------



## pedalhead

Not great pics, but here's my Ear+ HD2...


----------



## snejk

Nice pics and setup pedalhead!

 Any comments on synergy between the MAD and the HD800?

 Also, did you get a chance to try the HD800 with the Headline2 before you sold it?

 I saw that you have the UDAC/BUDA on order so I guess that, in combination with the selling of the Headline2 hint your impressions


----------



## pedalhead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *snejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice pics and setup pedalhead!

 Any comments on synergy between the MAD and the HD800?

 Also, did you get a chance to try the HD800 with the Headline2 before you sold it?

 I saw that you have the UDAC/BUDA on order so I guess that, in combination with the selling of the Headline2 hint your impressions _

 

Hi mate. Well, I got *very* little time listening to the HD800s via the Headline, as the buyer for the Naim picked it up shortly after the HD800s arrived. I always felt my Headline was being held back by it's PSU, and only ever sounded "ok" to me. I felt there was a congestion in the sound that really needed opening up, which I have read (not heard) a Naim PSU upgrade fixes. As I knew I wanted to go balanced at some point with these HD800s, I had already decided to sell the Headline...no point spending £££ on a PSU upgrade on a single-ended amp, and the Mapletree has always been my favourite of the two amps.

 On the other hand, I am really enjoying the Ear+ HD2 and HD800 combo. I only have about 60 hours on the cans at the moment, but I'd say the slightly harsh top end out of the box is already calming down somewhat. I'm slightly reluctant to talk in terms of synergy just yet, as these HD800s are so far above my previous main headphones (HD600) that I really want to hear them through the BUDA first before deciding whether they are a particularly good match with the Mapletree. Essentially, I don't yet know just what these headphones are capable of, so I can't even say if the Mapletree is holding them back or not. Certainly, they're enormously revealing, no doubt about that, and a good quality recording sounds just sublime to my ears, but then this is essentially the best rig I've ever heard, so bear that in mind when considering my comments. 

 Overall, I am certainly not hearing any notable problems with this combination, but I'll reserve final judgement until I can compare more fully with the BUDA, and indeed switching DACs around (I'll be able to compare the CI Audio VDA2 and the Headroom UDAC). Needless to say, I'm really looking forward to playing around with all that gear & will report back accordingly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## snejk

Thanks for your comments pedalhead! I completely understand your reluctance to a final comment on the combination, I often feel the same about giving audio-related advice. Since I haven't heard that many different combinations of amps and headphones it's hard to pass final/absolute judgements. The MAD certainly opened up a new world (not always necesarily better) compared to the Headline though, especially for the RS1, not as much for the GS1000.

 Come to think of it, I don't think I have tried my HD650 with the MAD yet, need to do that!

 Ooh, and slight OT regarding the PSU for the Headline, the only PSUs I have tried, and have, are the NAPSC2 and the Hicap (Olive). Switching between the two I could hear slight differences but not the "mindboggling" changes some people talk about. Maybe I have tin ears.... One funny thing though is that the Headline manages to drive my AKG K1000 a lot better than the MAD. I have the MAD Super which, if I'm not mistaken, has greater output (watts) than the regular MAD amps. Not sure about the specs for the Naim amp. The K1000 with the MAD is unlistenable but the Headline2 is quite decent up to a certain sound level but more than enough for me, sound level wize.

 Well, enough OT ranting, looking forward to further comments on the MAD/HD800/HF2!


----------



## blargman

Dumb question but I need to have some interconnections from my dac to amp when the amp gets here. My DAC has rca and 1/8" outputs. What inputs does the EAR+ have?


----------



## pedalhead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blargman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dumb question but I need to have some interconnections from my dac to amp when the amp gets here. My DAC has rca and 1/8" outputs. What inputs does the EAR+ have?_

 

Just regular RCAs will be fine.


----------



## blargman

Awesome pics btw pedalhead.


----------



## pedalhead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *snejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for your comments pedalhead! I completely understand your reluctance to a final comment on the combination, I often feel the same about giving audio-related advice. Since I haven't heard that many different combinations of amps and headphones it's hard to pass final/absolute judgements. The MAD certainly opened up a new world (not always necesarily better) compared to the Headline though, especially for the RS1, not as much for the GS1000.

 Come to think of it, I don't think I have tried my HD650 with the MAD yet, need to do that!

 Ooh, and slight OT regarding the PSU for the Headline, the only PSUs I have tried, and have, are the NAPSC2 and the Hicap (Olive). Switching between the two I could hear slight differences but not the "mindboggling" changes some people talk about. Maybe I have tin ears.... One funny thing though is that the Headline manages to drive my AKG K1000 a lot better than the MAD. I have the MAD Super which, if I'm not mistaken, has greater output (watts) than the regular MAD amps. Not sure about the specs for the Naim amp. The K1000 with the MAD is unlistenable but the Headline2 is quite decent up to a certain sound level but more than enough for me, sound level wize.

 Well, enough OT ranting, looking forward to further comments on the MAD/HD800/HF2!_

 

Interesting comments about the Headline, I recently discovered those Teddy Cap third party PSUs & apparently they're meant to be pretty decent for the price.

 Back onto the Ear+, I'm hoping for great things with the incoming HF2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## pedalhead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blargman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Awesome pics btw pedalhead._

 

Cheers, although it'll look even better with a Headroom tower of power beside it! You've got a great system for a self-proclaimed "newbbie" (is the double "b" ironic? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Obviously we're all sorry about your wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## blargman

hah, yes after my purchase today of bagels and rca cables, my wallet is very sorry. all in all about 1500$ in my headphones right now. Which is nothing compared to your headroom tower there lol wow.


----------



## diego

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ampersand* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As this is a Special Edition item I'm not sure i understand the tone of your question, but i'll say this..

 I'm excited about this for a few reasons. 

 1. I'm happy with my current MAD and support their products.
 2. Only a few will be made, so that alone increases their value as a collector's item.
 3. Tube rectification not found in my current MAD amp
 4. New tubes incorporated in this edition. 

 I have no idea if the new amp will sound better than the old Ear+ HD, but i can't wait to hear people's experience with the 250._

 

According to Dr. Peppard the HD 250 sounds a bit better than the Super. You also have to take into account that he's very conservative when he states something like this, so the difference is probably clear.

 So far I have only seen the design but the changes are significant.

 -The input stage is SRPP instead of Common Cathode. It also does not have a cathode bypass capacitor. These two changes are significant and can change the sound signature of the amp.

 -The output tubes are EL84 instead of 12B4a. They are not only different but more powerful also. I think the amp is something like 30% more powerful than the Super. This can change the sound signature too.

 -It has full tube rectification with a choke in the power supply. I don't know if this changes the sound but mine is similar and sounds great.

 -Dr Peppard plans to make then with film capacitors only. The SRPP input stage leaves only the output caps in the amp circuit and the choke allows to use smaller film caps in the power supply. This can potentially have significant effects in the sound quality. 

 Overall I think the changes are very interesting and I would certainly like to hear the HD 250.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *diego* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_According to Dr. Peppard the HD 250 sounds a bit better than the Super. You also have to take into account that he's very conservative when he states something like this, so the difference is probably clear.

 So far I have only seen the design but the changes are significant.

 -The input stage is SRPP instead of Common Cathode. It also does not have a cathode bypass capacitor. These two changes are significant and can change the sound signature of the amp.

 -The output tubes are EL84 instead of 12B4a. They are not only different but more powerful also. I think the amp is something like 30% more powerful than the Super. This can change the sound signature too.

 -It has full tube rectification with a choke in the power supply. I don't know if this changes the sound but mine is similar and sounds great.

 -Dr Peppard plans to make then with film capacitors only. The SRPP input stage leaves only the output caps in the amp circuit and the choke allows to use smaller film caps in the power supply. This can potentially have significant effects in the sound quality. 

 Overall I think the changes are very interesting and I would certainly like to hear the HD 250._

 

dang...that just sparked my interest in getting one too (or at least wanting to hear one). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there is no doubt in my mind that the HD250 is gonna be a world class amplifier along with the top tier likes of the WA6SEM, Zana Deux, etc. and it's just so beautiful..

 i love my Purist though..and don't see myself parting with it any time soon. 

 whatever happen to afrikane and his impressions?..he's probably enjoying his too much.


----------



## Afrikane

My apologies for being slow with the impressions; unfortunately real life sometimes gets in the way and so I have had a limited opportunities for extended listening sessions. I also received a pair of HD800s recently so that too is a bit of a learning curve. I rather stupidly did not pay heed to the good Doctors advice and insisted on a stepper which I am now regretting as it does not have enough fine control so tomorrow surgery shall be performed and a TKD pot will be installed. More delayed gratification. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @SemiA, yes, I am indeed enjoying the amp very much; both the HD800 and the K1000 are sounding excellent to me. At this point I cannot think of single sonic aspect that I think is lacking and many that are excellent. For instance this amp is dead quiet, even at full volume, so detail retrieval and dynamics are excellent. I have also noticed that on the K1000 imaging is a little more precise than on most amps that I have tried it with. But more of that anon when I can get some serious listening under way and take proper notes.

 Some guts and glory:


----------



## robert

My apologies for being slow with the impressions; unfortunately real life sometimes gets in the way and so I have had a limited opportunities for extended listening sessions. I also received a pair of HD800s recently so that too is a bit of a learning curve. I rather stupidly did not pay heed to the good Doctors advice and insisted on a stepper which I am now regretting as it does not have enough fine control so tomorrow surgery shall be performed and a TKD pot will be installed. More delayed gratification. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @SemiA, yes, I am indeed enjoying the amp very much; both the HD800 and the K1000 are sounding excellent to me. At this point I cannot think of single sonic aspect that I think is lacking and many that are excellent. For instance this amp is dead quiet, even at full volume, so detail retrieval and dynamics are excellent. I have also noticed that on the K1000 imaging is a little more precise than on most amps that I have tried it with. But more of that anon when I can get some serious listening under way and take proper notes.



 The final one I built has the TKD 25mm pot. Had to rotate it 90 degrees; pins are too long. I asked for the power switch on the back, so the left side of the front panel was empty. Big AuriCaps!!!!!!!!! And a proper terminal strip. 

 I would miss the glow of the cathode in the 12B4A, though.


----------



## BigAmish

Hi all,

 Does anyone have any impressions of the Groove Tubes GT-5751M pre-amp tube with the MAD EAR+ HD? I've been using one as a low-cost new production tube & have been enjoying it quite a bit more than I thought I would. Nice warm, enveloping sound with good detail levels. My only gripe so far is that the vocals can be a bit 'edgy' on some recordings but that may be due to poor digital mastering rather than the tube. So far, this and the Sylvania JAN 5751 Grey Plate are my favorite tubes on a budget.

 Any other impressions?

 Pic for those unfamiliar with it:


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigAmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all,
 Does anyone have any impressions of the Groove Tubes GT-5751M pre-amp tube with the MAD EAR+ HD? I've been using one as a low-cost new production tube & have been enjoying it quite a bit more than I thought I would. Nice warm, enveloping sound with good detail levels. ... So far, this and the Sylvania JAN 5751 Grey Plate are my favorite tubes on a budget.
 Any other impressions?
 ..._

 

Thanks, BigAmish, for that impression of the Groove Tubes 5751. I bought one over a year ago. At the same time it came, a load of pricier NOS tubes came in also - with the result that I've never rolled the GT-5751M into the Mapletree Ear+ HD. I'm going to roll that tube in right now. I'll be back with my own impressions - probably in a few days. Groove Tubes goes through new production output, selecting the best batches to be re-badged under their brand. As I recently found with a particular "vintage" batch of Sovtek 12AX7 tubes, the best batches of new production tubes can give NOS tubes a good run for a good deal less $$$. Thanks again, BigAmish, for your reminder. I'll be back in a few days with my impressions of the GT-5751M.....


----------



## BigAmish

No problem sbulack. Had been using the GT for about 6 months straight & for no particular reason decided to swap back to one my 'go-to' Sylvania Grey Plates to note the differences. Was surprised how well the GT held up! The GT is definately a different beast than the Sylvania, but the sound characteristics were pleasing to my ear regardless.

 I tried the same basic thing last summer, except instead of the GT, I used an Electro-harmonix 5751 Gold Pin (Sovtek clone), and it didn't hold up nearly as well after several months of constant use when compared to the Sylvania. Not bad, just not as good. Specifically, I recall an overall lack of depth & detail, but I seem to remember the EH having more oomph in the bass, but it wasn't as well defined as the Sylvania.

 Wish I could pull the trigger on some high-end 5751 tubes, but I always get gun-shy at the prospect of buying an expensive tube without hearing it first. Some of these NOS tubes are more expensive than some amps!


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigAmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ ... Wish I could pull the trigger on some high-end 5751 tubes, but I always get gun-shy at the prospect of buying an expensive tube without hearing it first. Some of these NOS tubes are more expensive than some amps!_

 

You might like to do some tube-shopping at www.tubeworld.com. Brendan Biever, who runs the site, does some good reviewing of the different types of tubes he sells. I've found Brendan's reviews of tubes that I've purchased, used and had lots of listening experience with to be pretty good. It's not as good as listening to a tube in your own gear before buying, but where will you get that opportunity? Brendan's reviews are pretty close to the next best thing. If, when you find a particular tube you are interested in, and you find the tubeworld prices a bit to sticker-shock-y, you may want to check with Paul Lindemann on audiogon. I've had Paul find me several harder-to-get tubes, and he's found them and sold them to me for less money than I've been able to actually buy lesser tubes for in eBay auctions.


----------



## mrarroyo

For some reason I thought the HD250 could drive speakers as well as headphones. Just went to Dr. Lloyd's site and it is a headphone amp only. Kind of disappointed although I realized it is through no fault but my own.


----------



## diego

The HD250 prototype has speaker terminals for k1000 but I don't think it's powerful enough for speakers. I saw the one you mention and it's also different than the prototype. The main difference is that it's SS rectified.


----------



## mrarroyo

Thanks Diego, I thought I was going LOCO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers.


----------



## xenithon

Yes, the prototype has speaker taps at the request of the owner for that customization (fine Sir Afrikane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) to cater for the K1000's.


----------



## Afrikane

The HD250 was born out of need for a system re-jig and a bit of vanity on my part. The vanity part comes in to play with the tube choice; I have had a pair of NOS Genalex B759 and N709s tubes lying around for a couple of years now and never had a use for them so I thought it would be nice to build an amp that can use them. The system re-shuffle came about due to me ordering a pair of HD800s; I did not wish to de-commission my K1000s but at the same time I also did not want to run two separate amps to suit either headphone and thus I got talking to Dr Peppard who came up with the HD250. It is first and foremost a traditional headphone amp but it does do a more than creditable job with the K1000s and the HD800s are sounding superb too.


----------



## xenithon

Quote:


 has full tube rectification with a choke in the power supply. I don't know if this changes the sound but mine is similar and sounds great 
 

Interestingly enough I see that the HD250 production model uses solid-state rectification. I wonder how much of an impact this may have?


----------



## diego

Solid state rectification is cheaper to implement, so the change is not necesarily SQ related. Some people think that SS rectification sounds best and others think the reverse is true. In my case, my amplifier sounds so good that I would not risk changing it to SS rectification and losing some if it's sound quality.


----------



## Sean H

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigAmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone have any impressions of the Groove Tubes GT-5751M pre-amp tube with the MAD EAR+ HD? I've been using one as a low-cost new production tube & have been enjoying it quite a bit more than I thought I would. Nice warm, enveloping sound with good detail levels. My only gripe so far is that the vocals can be a bit 'edgy' on some recordings but that may be due to poor digital mastering rather than the tube. So far, this and the Sylvania JAN 5751 Grey Plate are my favorite tubes on a budget._

 

Hmm, interesting. I've been a bit out of the game recently and didn't realize they had a 5751 version of the GT. I have the GT 12AX7M. It would be neat to hear this tube, might have to try one. I am currently using a Sylvania black plate triple mica 5751 right now, obviously killer tube.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigAmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all,

 Does anyone have any impressions of the Groove Tubes GT-5751M pre-amp tube with the MAD EAR+ HD? I've been using one as a low-cost new production tube & have been enjoying it quite a bit more than I thought I would. Nice warm, enveloping sound with good detail levels. My only gripe so far is that the vocals can be a bit 'edgy' on some recordings but that may be due to poor digital mastering rather than the tube. So far, this and the Sylvania JAN 5751 Grey Plate are my favorite tubes on a budget.

 Any other impressions?
 ..._

 

I've had my Groove Tubes GT-5751M in the MAD Ear+ HD for about four days now, and I can say that it is one of my favorites with the HF-2 fitted with Jumbo pads. This combination provides a really fine, fine lifelike sound with a broad variety of my favorite music. The GT-5751M provides sufficient warmth to keep the sound warm even with the "cool down" of the Jumbo pads. It is also too warm, for my taste, with the HF-2 fitted with Flat pads. This is no problem for me, since I just switch to bowls or Jumbos.

 With the HF-2 and Jumbo pads, textures and details are portrayed richly, tonality of notes is deep and portrays a lifelike timbral complexity. With the HF-2 and Jumbo pads, I have not noticed edginess in vocals - rather, I've been impressed by their almost spooky lifelikeness and immediate presence.

 I have not done much listening using any other phone, using this tube, since this one has been SO satisfying to use in my listening.

 This is a very nice find, BigAmish, and my thanks again for bringing this tube up on this thread. Eventually, I'll end up using other headphones with the Mad Ear+ HD using this tube. For now, though, with the HF-2/Jumbo pads, this tube represents a huge value for the level of realistically lifelike sonic quality it delivers at its very modest price ($20 with free shipping from sweetwater.com, at the time of this posting).


----------



## migui912

Hey guys, anyone compare the Ear+ HD to the HD Super? Impressions would be greatly appreciated. Impressions with the Grado HF2 would be even better.


----------



## Sean H

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've had my Groove Tubes GT-5751M in the MAD Ear+ HD for about four days now, and I can say that it is one of my favorites with the HF-2 fitted with Jumbo pads. This combination provides a really fine, fine lifelike sound with a broad variety of my favorite music. The GT-5751M provides sufficient warmth to keep the sound warm even with the "cool down" of the Jumbo pads. It is also too warm, for my taste, with the HF-2 fitted with Flat pads. This is no problem for me, since I just switch to bowls or Jumbos.

 With the HF-2 and Jumbo pads, textures and details are portrayed richly, tonality of notes is deep and portrays a lifelike timbral complexity. With the HF-2 and Jumbo pads, I have not noticed edginess in vocals - rather, I've been impressed by their almost spooky lifelikeness and immediate presence.

 I have not done much listening using any other phone, using this tube, since this one has been SO satisfying to use in my listening.

 This is a very nice find, BigAmish, and my thanks again for bringing this tube up on this thread. Eventually, I'll end up using other headphones with the Mad Ear+ HD using this tube. For now, though, with the HF-2/Jumbo pads, this tube represents a huge value for the level of realistically lifelike sonic quality it delivers at its very modest price ($20 with free shipping from sweetwater.com, at the time of this posting)._

 

Very nice, thanks for sharing. Wow, I'm going to have to order one of these. Hey, I'm curious, do you like the way your amp drives the HD600? I've thought about adding the HD650's to my mix and though I have heard a pair driven by my amp I just don't quite recall the pairing as it was a long time ago. I know the Ear+ is considered to work best with Grado's, or lower Z cans, but when you hear someone like Voodoochile raving the HD650/Ear+ pairing, and that Lloyd likes the pairing, you figure they must work well together.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sean H* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ ... Hey, I'm curious, do you like the way your amp drives the HD600? I've thought about adding the HD650's to my mix and though I have heard a pair driven by my amp I just don't quite recall the pairing as it was a long time ago. I know the Ear+ is considered to work best with Grado's, or lower Z cans, but when you hear someone like Voodoochile raving the HD650/Ear+ pairing, and that Lloyd likes the pairing, you figure they must work well together._

 

I haven't used the HD600 with the Mapletree for a long enough time that I don't actually remember how they sound together. Back when I was using them together on a regular basis, I posted that I found the Mapletree and HD600 to be one of the amp/phone synergies that I had discovered.

 I have posted several times in this thread that I have not found a 5751/12AX7 tube which I have found to drive the HD650 as well as the Purity Audio Caliente drives them (which is really exquisitely). Then, I purchased (at the recommendation of a poster in this thread) a TechTube 12AX7 replacement new production tube from Blackburn Micro Solutions. I think, with the TechTube 12AX7 rolled in, that the Mapletree Ear+ HD can drive the HD650 in the same league as the Caliente. Other folks had posted that with a tube as modestly priced as a new production EH 12AX7 that they felt the MAD was driving the HD650 quite well.

 To my listening, I have always heard more similarity than contrast between the Senn HD600 and the Grado SR225. So, it comes as no surprise to me that I would find the same tubes as were driving the SR225 well to be synergistic with the HD600. When I purchased the HD650, I switched to them as my complement to the SR225 because of the greater difference between them (in ways in which I heard the HD650 as delivering more the sound that I was looking for to complement the SR225). Until I purchased the Caliente, I had thought that the Mapletree and the HD650 made very beautiful music together. Once I discovered how well the Caliente drives the HD650, I pretty much stopped using them with the Mapletree. With the recent arrival of the TechTube 12AX7 tube (even in comparison to how the Caliente drives them) I do find that the Mapletree can drive the HD650 in the manner to which the Caliente has made me accustomed.

 Those are my thoughts (mostly memories, or observations made in old posts) about the HD600 and HD650 with the Mapletree. It's been a long time since I've regularly used either phone with the Mapletree to do day-to-day listening. That's mainly due to the HD650 replacing my use of the HD600, and the Caliente having replaced the Mapletree as the amp with which I have used the HD650.


----------



## hentai

edited.... sovtek 5751 is no good for hd600


----------



## cheemo

Just looked at MAD website and the new HD250 are currently in production. WOW!


----------



## uberburger101

WANT.


----------



## bdh

Yeah, mine is #2 in the queue.
 I noticed Afrikane has listening impressions posted on the Mapletree site, but not here. What gives?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still very nervous that the amp is based on 12AX7's. I would feel more comfortable if it were using 6sn7's, 2c51's, or even 12AT7's.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

i think the prototype version looks better. lucky afrikane.


----------



## diego

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bdh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, mine is #2 in the queue.
 I noticed Afrikane has listening impressions posted on the Mapletree site, but not here. What gives?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still very nervous that the amp is based on 12AX7's. I would feel more comfortable if it were using 6sn7's, 2c51's, or even 12AT7's._

 

Once you have it I'd like to hear your impressions comparing it to your SP amps. I used to have an Extreme but I sold it before I made my custom HD so I couldn't compare them side by side.

 Diego


----------



## bdh

So why did you get rid of the HD? Or do you still have it? How did the HD compare with the Beta 22?


----------



## diego

I knew that question was comming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . My HD has a custom power supply, it is fairly similar to the one in the HD 250 prototype. I finished it a few weeks ago and to be honest I can't decide which one I like better. The B22 has a more neutral, precise and clean sound while the HD has a bit better dynamics, soundstage and bass. I compared my B22 to the Extreme before I sold it and the differences were similar but more pronounced. The Extreme was still more dynamic and bassier but it didn't have enough detail resolution. Obviously, sound quality is a very subjective matter so other people might find much bigger differences than I do.

 I haven't sold the HD and I doubt I'll do it soon. In fact, I might sell the B22 before it to fund a new tube amp project. As much as I like it I can't keep building amps if I don't sell some of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## bdh

Well, as you can see from my sig, I'm the lucky owner of three SinglePower amps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I don't mind, as I'm going to have them 'fixed' within the next few months, and they do sound better than anything else I've heard so far. The only reason I'm getting the HD250 is because of the claim that since it doesn't have any electrolytic capacitors, it should last a lifetime. (And since my Concerto is out of commision for the moment - hopefully it can be fixed - and the Extreme is seriously lacking compared to the Concerto and MPX3, I wanted to try this limited addition amp.)

 My Concerto has a tubed power supply, and I really like being able to tailor the sound by those tubes in addition to the input and output tubes. 

 If I don't like the HD250 and I can get my Concerto fixed, I guess I will be selling the HD250 fairly quickly. We'll see.


----------



## Eric1110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bdh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, mine is #2 in the queue.
 I noticed Afrikane has listening impressions posted on the Mapletree site, but not here. What gives?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still very nervous that the amp is based on 12AX7's. I would feel more comfortable if it were using 6sn7's, 2c51's, or even 12AT7's._

 


 I'm very excited/nervous as well. I'm #1 in the HD250 queue. The pics on the site are of my amp and that makes the wait even more painful. Llyod is just making a few last tweeks so it shouldn't be long now.

 Now I just have to convince someone with some K1000s to drop in once I have the HD250 so I can see how those bad boys sound. Afrikane seemed to think they worked well with the prototype.


----------



## hentai

I recently purchase the nos telefunken ecc83 and it is much better than the sovtek 5751. The electro harmonix that i have been using also sounds good in different way. I went to a local store to look for an nos tube and I told the owner that i would prefer an neutral tube. He recommended me the tekefunkens so I took his advice.


----------



## BigAmish

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ This is a very nice find, BigAmish, and my thanks again for bringing this tube up on this thread. Eventually, I'll end up using other headphones with the Mad Ear+ HD using this tube. For now, though, with the HF-2/Jumbo pads, this tube represents a huge value for the level of realistically lifelike sonic quality it delivers at its very modest price ($20 with free shipping from sweetwater.com, at the time of this posting)._

 

No problem. I'm just glad that what I was hearing wasn't all in my head! I bought mine from Sweetwater last year...$20 shipped was a deal I couldn't pass up as this is pretty cheap by tube-rolling standards.

 Also, I didn't mention this in my previous posts but all of my GT-5751M listening was with my Grado RS-1s (w/ bowls). A really nice synergy here!


----------



## cheemo

Ear+HD owners: Does anyone mate their amp with any Beyerdynamics (especially the 600 ohm version)? We all know the great synergy this amp has with low impedance cans but I am intrigued by the new T1 and wondering if this amp will have enough oomph to drive them.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cheemo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ear+HD owners: Does anyone mate their amp with any Beyerdynamics (especially the 600 ohm version)? We all know the great synergy this amp has with low impedance cans but I am intrigued by the new T1 and wondering if this amp will have enough oomph to drive them._

 

I can't comment on the Beyer's cans, but my 300ohm HD650s are really, really good with the MAD Ear+HD. They sound full bodied with more volume that I need at 11 o'clock on the volume dial.


----------



## cheemo

^I'don't have any Senns in the quiver but from reading the Ear+HD was voiced with a Senn HD600. I would love to purchase an HD800 or even a PS1000 but I will have to try to find a meet that will have them on hand before I drop the $'s


----------



## Nuge

My friend who listened to the RS1 and the AD2000 greatly preferred the AD2000, due to clarity issues. He said that the RS1 does not do well with very complicated music, or even slow music. He said it does best with very fast, basic music. Would you say the Mad Purist amp makes the RS1 sound clearer?


----------



## Eric1110

Hi Nuge,

 Can you give us a little more info about your friend's current set up? What amp. was used to compare the two headphones?


----------



## Nuge

I'm pretty sure he was just using a portable microshar u107 amp with a pico dac? I think that's his rig. He said the AD2000 is more clear and impactful and less muddy than the RS-1 on that setup.


----------



## uberburger101

If it helps, I had an AD2000 on loan from a friend for a period of time and here are some of my thoughts.


----------



## Nuge

Is the RS1 + Madpurist amp good for all genres, including rock, acoustic, reggae(bob marley), dance, electronica, and soul?


----------



## snejk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nuge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the RS1 + Madpurist amp good for all genres, including rock, acoustic, reggae(bob marley), dance, electronica, and soul?_

 

I use my MAD HD Super for all those genres (well, maybe not reggae) and find it holds up very good with all of them.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nuge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the RS1 + Madpurist amp good for all genres, including rock, acoustic, reggae(bob marley), dance, electronica, and soul?_

 

One word YES!!!

 There is nothing the MAD amp can't handle and perform extremely well!


----------



## snejk

So, I got the Groove Tubes GT-5751M for my HD Super a couple of days ago and after letting the amp warm up for a while I started listening. I really liked the presentation of the GT, more lively than my previous Sylvania, but I also noticed a crackling noise in the right channel. It is barely audible when playing music, but in silent passages I can hear it and the noise is also there when no source is connected. The noise isn't responding to adjusting the volume either.

 The noise is like radio static, or like the static you get when playing dusty vinyl. The noise is there for 5-10 seconds, goes away for a few seconds and then comes back.

 I switched back to my Sylvania gold pin and at first I didn't notice the noise but after a while I realised it was there with this tube as well, but more faint. I don't know if I just haven't noticed it previously or if the noise appeared when switching to the new 5751.

 After this I switched the 12B4A pair, and the noise was now in the left channel. So I guess it's safe to assume that the problem lies with the 12B4A's? I'll have to get a new pair to try out on the amp.

 As I am a tube noob, does anyone have any insight into this kind of problem? Is it possible that the new 5751 tube could have "hurt" the 12B4A tube? Is there any way to fix the tube without buying new? I have tried re-inserting them a couple of times. 

 Thankful for any comments!


----------



## mrarroyo

The 5751 is a 12AX7 with a lower gain (about 70%). It is interchangeably w/ it as well as the 7025. No worries.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *snejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, I got the Groove Tubes GT-5751M for my HD Super a couple of days ago and after letting the amp warm up for a while I started listening. I really liked the presentation of the GT, more lively than my previous Sylvania, but I also noticed a crackling noise in the right channel. It is barely audible when playing music, but in silent passages I can hear it and the noise is also there when no source is connected. The noise isn't responding to adjusting the volume either.

 The noise is like radio static, or like the static you get when playing dusty vinyl. The noise is there for 5-10 seconds, goes away for a few seconds and then comes back.

 I switched back to my Sylvania gold pin and at first I didn't notice the noise but after a while I realised it was there with this tube as well, but more faint. I don't know if I just haven't noticed it previously or if the noise appeared when switching to the new 5751.

 After this I switched the 12B4A pair, and the noise was now in the left channel. So I guess it's safe to assume that the problem lies with the 12B4A's? I'll have to get a new pair to try out on the amp.

 As I am a tube noob, does anyone have any insight into this kind of problem? Is it possible that the new 5751 tube could have "hurt" the 12B4A tube? Is there any way to fix the tube without buying new? I have tried re-inserting them a couple of times. 

 Thankful for any comments!_

 

could be dirty pins or just a bad tube. i've had similar experiences before. actually one of the Sylvania's i picked up had the same problem. faint static/crackling in one channel. try cleaning the pins with Deoxit.


----------



## indydieselnut

I was wondering if the other people on the build list for the 250 special edition amp would be on head-fi. I should receive s/n 3 sometime later this month. It feels good to get off the merry-go-round for a while and just get to know one amp. Since there are only 3-4 of these ordered/delivered at this point it's silly to start another thread. Once I have some time with the amp I'll post my impressions. I have some Genelex (new production) EL84 and EH gold-pin 12AX7's for the amp. I'm sticking with new production until I get a baseline impression of the sound. It's good to join the MAD family!


----------



## snejk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_could be dirty pins or just a bad tube. i've had similar experiences before. actually one of the Sylvania's i picked up had the same problem. faint static/crackling in one channel. try cleaning the pins with Deoxit._

 

Will get some Deoxit and try it out, and I just ordered a pair of Sylvania 12B4A as well, don't want to miss any more listening time on my MAD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Another thing I have noticed is that the gain seems to be higher on the GT 5751 than on the Sylvania 5751. Is this normal? I thought all 5751 had the same specs?


----------



## snejk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *indydieselnut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was wondering if the other people on the build list for the 250 special edition amp would be on head-fi. I should receive s/n 3 sometime later this month. It feels good to get off the merry-go-round for a while and just get to know one amp. Since there are only 3-4 of these ordered/delivered at this point it's silly to start another thread. Once I have some time with the amp I'll post my impressions. I have some Genelex (new production) EL84 and EH gold-pin 12AX7's for the amp. I'm sticking with new production until I get a baseline impression of the sound. It's good to join the MAD family!_

 

There's already a thread started for the 250:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/map...50-amp-444941/

 I am a bit proud as my HD Super made Struts order a HD250


----------



## raulcf77

Hi guys, I´m from Spain...I have the RS1i from grado, and I´m thinking to get the mapletree ear+hd or woo6 upgraded with the sophia...¿what do you think about? Thanks in advance


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *raulcf77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi guys, I´m from Spain...I have the RS1i from grado, and I´m thinking to get the mapletree ear+hd or woo6 upgraded with the sophia...¿what do you think about? Thanks in advance_

 

I own a Mapletree Ear+HD and couldn't be happier! My buddy owns a Woo6 and I like it too very much, just not as much as my Mapletree!


----------



## raulcf77

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MacedonianHero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I own a Mapletree Ear+HD and couldn't be happier! My buddy owns a Woo6 and I like it too very much, just not as much as my Mapletree!_

 

Thank you for your answer! I have to buy a head amp to improve my equipment (RS1 + Marantz SA7001), and I have definitely 2 options: mapletree ear+hd or woo6 with the sophia rectifier....The woo6 looks better in appeareance (more lligths when the tube glows!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think!), but all the people that i have read are very happy with the mapletree!
 Thank you and sorry for my english


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_could be dirty pins or just a bad tube. i've had similar experiences before. actually one of the Sylvania's i picked up had the same problem. faint static/crackling in one channel. try cleaning the pins with Deoxit._

 

I had a few tubes that sounded similar with my DV332. I cleaned the pins with WD40 and an old toothbrush... and... spread the pins a bit to fit more tightly in the sockets - solved the problem. 

 Be careful spreading the pins to avoid breaking the glass. I support the base by gently pressing the opposite direction (in) with one finger tip, as I gently press the tip of the pin in the other direction (out) - gently.


----------



## BigAmish

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *raulcf77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi guys, I´m from Spain...I have the RS1i from grado, and I´m thinking to get the mapletree ear+hd or woo6 upgraded with the sophia...¿what do you think about? Thanks in advance_

 

I have the RS-1 -> MAD Ear+ pairing you are asking about & couldn't be happier. Stunningly wonderful sound, & tube rolling to your own specific tastes is fun & doesn't *have* to be all that expansive to do. I have heard several tube amps with my RS-1s at various meets & although they all sounded great in different ways, the MAD Ear+/RS-1 pairing seems to be something special. Having said that though, I have never listened to the Woo6...which I hear can be pretty capable as well.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

i had the Woo 6 SE prior to owning the MAD. i don't know if it was my setup, but i didn't like how it sounded very much with the RS1i. the sound was way too forward and in my face. if you read reviews of the Woo 6, that's generally the characteristic of that amp, which may be something you either like or don't like. personal preference. the Woo 6 SE is slightly more refined (cost more too), but i am happier with my MAD.


----------



## raulcf77

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i had the Woo 6 SE prior to owning the MAD. i don't know if it was my setup, but i didn't like how it sounded very much with the RS1i. the sound was way too forward and in my face. if you read reviews of the Woo 6, that's generally the characteristic of that amp, which may be something you either like or don't like. personal preference. the Woo 6 SE is slightly more refined (cost more too), but i am happier with my MAD._

 

Ok, thank you very much for your aclaration, it´s very useful for me! I think I´m going to buy the mapletree definitely...I only prefer the woo6 for its appearance, I think it looks better than mapletree (especially when the tube glows), but definitely I´m going to buy the mapletree amp.

 Thanks!


----------



## cheemo

Many who own the Ear+HD pair them with the RS1's and the synergy takes the Grados to the next level. To my ears, I heard better instrument separation and increase of detail with more bass impact, some songs were a bit hot on the treble end but this was with the stock tube. I rolled in a different tube and the sound change to more of a warm presentation, also another variable will be what model RS1 you own as the variations are noted in the forum. Good luck.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

both are classy looking amps. the Woo having a more industrial, contemporary look, while the Mapletree has a more classic, vintage look. i prefer the vintage, classic look. goes well with Grado's.


----------



## raulcf77

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cheemo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Many who own the Ear+HD pair them with the RS1's and the synergy takes the Grados to the next level. To my ears, I heard better instrument separation and increase of detail with more bass impact, some songs were a bit hot on the treble end but this was with the stock tube. I rolled in a different tube and the sound change to more of a warm presentation, also another variable will be what model RS1 you own as the variations are noted in the forum. Good luck._

 

I own the RS1i version...I just have ordered a mapletree (red chasis, black end panels)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I promise I will tell you my impressions of this combo when I get the amp! Later, i will roll in different tubes!


----------



## uberburger101

Nice!


----------



## lahtis

I did think to get EAR+ HD too so i have few questions.
 1. Should I go EAR+ HD Super or is normal enough im going to drive Grados?
 2. Should i get powersuply blackgate upgrade?
 3. Which would be best tube for Grados (HF2)?
 4. I did read here at something at fuse upgrade too and want to know specs of fuse is it 500 mA and 32mm long?

 Thanks for the ansvers!


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lahtis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did think to get EAR+ HD too so i have few questions.
 1. Should I go EAR+ HD Super or is normal enough im going to drive Grados?
 2. Should i get powersuply blackgate upgrade?
 3. Which would be best tube for Grados (HF2)?
 4. I did read here at something at fuse upgrade too and want to know specs of fuse is it 500 mA and 32mm long?

 Thanks for the ansvers!_

 

1. the regular Ear+ HD has more than enough power to drive Grados.
 2. people have noted a slight difference in the bass with the blackgate upgrade. it's up to you whether you think it is worth it for the extra $.
 3. the ones i've been using the most so far are the GE TMBP's and Sylvania GB's. my GE TMBP is a 5 star, but i actually think the regular TMBP's sound better because the 5 star's have more treble extension and sometimes they sound a little harsh. the Sovtek's aren't bad, but i think they sound too airy/tubey. they lack the refinement and detail of the others. 
 4. 500mA large fast blow. if you do decide on the fuse, make sure to get a good power cord to go with it too. i'm currently using a Zu Bok and i think it mates with the mapletree very well. the background is much more silent or "blacker" as they say. dynamics is better overall and much more _involving_. i noticed much tighter, better defined, and punchier bass. this is with my ears, YMMV.


----------



## lahtis

SemiAudiophile thanks for the answers!
 I got one more question i want know if 12B4A tubes have same size tube socket than 5751 tube. Just wondering if i could use my Absorb-GEL tube dampers all of them.


----------



## Voodoochile

Yes, both the 12B4A and the 5751 are 9-pin tubes of the same approximate diameter.


----------



## lahtis

Cool thanks! Then it's decided what im going to buy for myself as a christmas present


----------



## MacedonianHero

You will not be disappointed. My amp ugraditis has subsided since I've purchased mine...great with all of my cans!


----------



## regal

What is the topology, tell me there isn't a cathode follower ?


----------



## mrarroyo

^ Sorry, but if it sounds good why worry about the topology?


----------



## diego

The Ear+ HD and the Super have a common cathode gain stage and a transformer coupled cathode follower as output. The HD250 has an SRPP input stage and the same output but using EL84 instead of 12B4A tubes.


----------



## ford2

Have in my hands an Ear + purist Hd with another switch on the front with three positions first is mono second stereo and third blend.
 It has two sets of RCA inputs and the two headphone jacks are together on the right hand side.
 Anyone any idea as to what its for.


----------



## stang

May as well bump this thread to keep it alive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got my Ear+ HD about a week ago and it's been great with my Ultrasone's. need to save for some more tubes and Grado RS-1 though and then I will do a review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right now I have the ALO-780 and the volume on about o'clock.

 Tubes:

 Tung Sol
 Sovtek
 RCA command black plate
 GE 5 Star grey plate
 JAN Phillips
 GE 5 Star black plate
 Sylvania (yellow text)
 2x RCA command black plate

 No idea which I like best, too many to try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Any suggestions on which tubes I should buy in the future? Gold pin Sylvania? Raytheon? Links would be good on ebay coz I am very new to tube rolling and there are WAY too many for me to keep up with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## dongringo

Joining this thread because I just ordered an Ear+ HD and want the updates. I suppose it will be a long wait, but well worth it.


----------



## stang

What headphones do you currently have?


----------



## cheemo

The Gold pin Sylvania and Raytheon (windmill getter) both 5751 are so pricey(I've seen go for over a $100.00 US a pop, but from the lot you have you'll be busy for awhile. Congrats on the MAD amp.


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What headphones do you currently have?_

 

RS1i, D5000, DT880/600ohm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wanted tubes to drive them all.


----------



## stang

yes very expensive tubes haha. Think I will buy some RS-1 first then possible get the Raytheon. Cheers


----------



## stang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_RS1i, D5000, DT880/600ohm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wanted tubes to drive them all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ah you are the one who was deciding between the WA6 and HD+. You made a very good choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tube rolling will last you a long time hehe.


----------



## dongringo

Let the good times roll!


----------



## stang

^ LOL! Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Turned my amp off about 5 ins ago, letting it cool down and making sure it's safe to change tubes. Will wait another 5 mins or so I guess. Have tried the Sylvania (yellow text) and the Tung Sol. Going to try the Tung Sol again and then the GE 5 star black plate. Hard to remember sound characteristics of each tube though after waiting 10 mins be4 rolling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 EDIT: Wow, put in the Tung Sol (haven't played music yet) and realised something, my SYLVANIA (yellow text) hisses with my ALO-780! So it wasn't the amp after all...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 EDIT 2: Listening to Metallica-Of Wolf and Man. DAMN! The Tung Sol is amazing! I thought when i switched to the sylvania something was missing...Everything is just better! More bass impact, the high's are easily distinguishable, vocals (seem, can't remember from the sylvania) to be more laid back, but I love that coz I can hear the instruments a lot better


----------



## dongringo

Sweet! Note to self - Tung Sol. I listen to a lot of Dream Theater and stuff like that where the instrumentation is king.


----------



## stang

No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still listening to some Metallica, only 128kbps though eek. I'm hooked to their black album 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I bought Master of Puppets CD and Black Album CD from ebay and should have them by the end of the week, I should notice a big diff, considering these albums are well recorded. Their 2008 album is like 2x as loud! I have Master of Puppets on 9 o'clock and Death Magnetic on 7 o'clock. Tung Sol so far is the winner, will try the Sovtek next. Looks like it's brand new actually! Bought the whole package from an aussie seller so probably used but he prolly didn't like it hehe.


----------



## dongringo

You got a sweet deal stang...with all those tubes and all.


----------



## stang

Hehe, was gonna get the RS-1 but no point unless I have this amp, was such a great deal, being in Aus and all, so I couldn't pass it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't imagine a better tube from this Tung Sol TBH! Listening to Metallica - One. Less dark, laid back sound, guitars are so dreamy (but involving). Damn, I cannot express how good this sounds! 128kbps through ALO-780 too, I couldn't imagine 1411kbps through RS-1!


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still listening to some Metallica, only 128kbps though eek.._

 

You are using $400.00 headphones and a $700.00 amp with mp3s...Good Lord...

 @ dongringo, we hi-jacked your other thread with some good info...


----------



## stang

^ hahaha yes! Most of my main music is lossless though, getting into Metallica right now and just bought the CD's so mp3 for now it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find nothing wrong with the recordings right now though, that will change when the CDs arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Well I did pay $412aud for the ALO-780 and $565aud for the Ear+ HD with all those tubes...pretty good deal IMO.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ hahaha yes! Most of my main music is lossless though, getting into Metallica right now and just bought the CD's so mp3 for now it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find nothing wrong with the recordings right now though, that will change when the CDs arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Well I did pay $412aud for the ALO-780 and $565aud for the Ear+ HD with all those tubes...pretty good deal IMO._

 

Indeed it is...Rock on...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dongringo, big DT fan here...You'll love John's guitars with the Ear+...


----------



## stang

Wow, this amp might just beat my ATH-AD700 for best ever audio purchase


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeatFan12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_big DT fan here...You'll love John's guitars with the Ear+..._

 

Awesome, they're my fav band. Saw them last August for the 1st time in Vegas. I've seen some great shows in my day, but nothing can beat DT live. It was simply crushing. lol

 Btw, you can hijack my thread anytime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the info about the input switch. I'd like to hook up 2 sources in the future.


----------



## stang

bah, just tried the GE 5 Star black plate, disgusting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. No wonder I love the Tung Sol, have a look at how much a decent one costs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Will skip the grey plate GE 5 star for now, onto the JAN Philips in a few mins


----------



## dongringo

Glad to see you're having so much fun stang!


----------



## stang

Haha yes I am (was). Am now just going to put the Tung Sol back in, am relaxed now and really cannot be bothered pin pointing the difference between tubes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 15 years old and growing wouldn't help haha. Duno why, but that GE 5 star sounded horrible to me, even though it is supposed to be a great tube, expensive too. Tung Sol it is i reckon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Looks like I should buy Raytheon Windmill getter and a Gold brand Sylvania. The Tung sol is very confusing to me, mine seems to be made in the USA, but all of the one's i see for sale now are from Russia. Prices seem to go anywhere from $15 to $100 or so. Why such a big price difference? I'd like to buy a backup Tung Sol and all this is very confusing.

 Here is the pic of the same tube as mine


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_May as well bump this thread to keep it alive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got my Ear+ HD about a week ago and it's been great with my Ultrasone's. need to save for some more tubes and Grado RS-1 though and then I will do a review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right now I have the ALO-780 and the volume on about o'clock.

 Tubes:

 Tung Sol
 ...

 Any suggestions on which tubes I should buy in the future? Gold pin Sylvania? Raytheon? Links would be good on ebay coz I am very new to tube rolling and there are WAY too many for me to keep up with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

With the Ear+ HD and the ALO-780, I found that a Tung Sol Double-Mica, Grey Plate 5751 synergizes especially well. I pretty much always keep a pair of NOS 12B4A's in the Mapletree. I haven't noticed nearly as much of an effect on the sound as the manufacturer of the 12B4A's varies - as I have with the manufacturer/model of the 5751/12AX7 tube.

 If you really like the sound from the ALO-780 and you'd like to stick witih it for awhile and find tubes which work really well with it, I think it might be worth your while and investment to check out a Tung Sol DMGP 5751. Is the Tung Sol tube that you already have one of those?

 There's a fair bit of pretty good discussion of tubes for the Ear+ HD in this thread. I think that it would be worth your while to skim the 500 posts in this thread to look for the blocks of posts in which tubes for this amp have been discussed, tips traded and sounds described. One good source of tubes is the FS forum here on Head-Fi. As folks sell off a favorite tube amp that they've "tubed up" with, after a time, they may also sell off their (sometimes really nice) tube collections if they can't use them in the new amps they've upgraded to.


----------



## dongringo

It all sounds very confusing indeed hehe. The Ear+ will be my first tube amp so I'm definitely no help.


----------



## stang

I have one Tung Sol 5751 in the Ear+ HD right now. Mids are more upfront with more bass impact and less quantity of treble and bass overall. A great combo for the already bass heavy and (IMO) treble heavy ALO-780 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dunno what Tung Sol I have right now, all I know is that it's the same as in that picture. Made in USA, "JAN-JT-5751". I think I need a new pair of power tubes, as the left one in my amplifier, at the top is very grey (I think that's from the filament burning over time).


----------



## stang

BTW sbulack, can you recommend me a good (as new as possible) pair of power tubes? Thanks. Dunno a budget, have $150 now but am trying to save for a pair of Grado RS-1, not looking good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 EDIT: Found a pair of the exact Tung Sol I love, hope they don't end up being too pricey!


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW sbulack, can you recommend me a good (as new as possible) pair of power tubes? Thanks. Dunno a budget, have $150 now but am trying to save for a pair of Grado RS-1, not looking good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 EDIT: Found a pair of the exact Tung Sol I love, hope they don't end up being too pricey!_

 

For my 12B4A tubes, I get them from the "NOS Grab Bag" at tubedepot.com:
12B4A
 For awhile, I went to Tube World and ordered pairs of different manufacture and vintage (all NOS) 12B4A's, and really I did not notice much of a difference between them. mrarroyo, earlier in this thread, has given a hearty recommendation to a particular manufacturer/model of 12B4A tube that he HAS noticed a real improvement when using. I don't happen to remember what that particular tube was, but that post was made somewhere in the Spring-Summer of 2009 time-frame. At tubedepot, the NOS 12B4A's are $6/ea + modest shipping. At Tube World, for various manufacturers and models, the price of a 12B4A tube varies from $10 - $20 per tube, basically.

 Having a Mapletree Ear+ HD, it makes sense to want to purchase a Grado RS-1. There are LOTS of posts describing how well they work together. My best wishes to you saving up for those phones and buying a pair.


----------



## stang

Could it be on http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/mad...5/index19.html

 He mentioned the GE red label 12B4A


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could it be on http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/mad...5/index19.html

 He mentioned the GE red label 12B4A_

 

Yes, you found his post that I was referring to in my previous post above. And, now that I've read it again, I recognize it. Yes, it was the GE red label 12B4A that he recommended because "they sound so good". I haven't yet tried that particular 12B4A. Being reminded of Miguel's recommendation of it, though, causes me to put it on my list of tubes-to-try (scheduled for sometime in the next few months when I'll likely have more of an audio budget to use to try things than I do right now).


----------



## musicmind

Current production re-issues of Tungsol (and Mullard) 12ax7 are made in Russia, hence the difference in prices you noted compared to the made in USA NOS versions.
 There isnt a Tungsol 5751 re-issue AFAIK, only a 12ax7.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Haha yes I am (was). Am now just going to put the Tung Sol back in, am relaxed now and really cannot be bothered pin pointing the difference between tubes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 15 years old and growing wouldn't help haha. Duno why, but that GE 5 star sounded horrible to me, even though it is supposed to be a great tube, expensive too. Tung Sol it is i reckon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Looks like I should buy Raytheon Windmill getter and a Gold brand Sylvania. The Tung sol is very confusing to me, mine seems to be made in the USA, but all of the one's i see for sale now are from Russia. Prices seem to go anywhere from $15 to $100 or so. Why such a big price difference? I'd like to buy a backup Tung Sol and all this is very confusing.

 Here is the pic of the same tube as mine




_


----------



## stang

Hmm should I buy a back up USA version 5751 then? Isn't it lower gain than 12AX7? So better for the cans I use, Ultrasone's and soon RS-1? O heard 5751 also has lower noise floor and micro phonics.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm should I buy a back up USA version 5751 then? Isn't it lower gain than 12AX7? So better for the cans I use, Ultrasone's and soon RS-1? O heard 5751 also has lower noise floor and micro phonics._

 

The gain in a 5751 tube is less than that of the 12AX7 tube, but, when I asked Dr. Peppard about this, he replied that the gain of the Mapletree Ear+ HD amp circuit is determined by the circuit design rather than by the gain characteristics of the tube used. Still, I DO notice some difference in the level of output with the Mapletree when I use a 5751 vs a 12AX7, but probably not as great a difference as between the tubes themselves, the tube gain difference being compensated in Dr. Peppard's amp circuit design.

 On Brendan Biever's Tube World website, enough information is given about each tube for sale that you can target what you are looking for. If it turns out to be a hard tube to find, Paul_lindemann (a seller on Audiogon) has helped me to find some otherwise hard-to-find tubes. They were not inexpensive, by any means, but I actually paid less for them than for less rare tubes on eBay auctions or for comparable available tubes on Tube World. Paul has received repeat recommendations in the "Tube Sources" sticky at the top of one of the Head-Fi forums. I actually purchased my Tung Sol 5751's from Paul for a nice amount less than Tube World happened to be selling them for at the same time. I value both of these tube sources (and am a repeat customer of both) for the reasons stated above. And then there's tubedepot.com for their great price on NOS 12B4A tubes, if specific make/model (other than being NOS) is not a purchase goal.

 There are a few ideas for how to proceed to purchase a backup Tung Sol USA 5751.


----------



## stang

Ah thanks. I gotta buy a back up and two red label GE 12B4A asap. After that, every tube will be a luxury. So difficult saving for the RS-1s that I need


----------



## Zai

Mnnh i thought the power tubes didn't affect SQ at all.


----------



## ford2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mnnh i thought the power tubes didn't affect SQ at all._

 

+1,far better to spend your money on the 5751's etc.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ford2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_+1,far better to spend your money on the 5751's etc._

 

Have you tried the recommended GE Red Label 12B4A's in your Mapletree Ear+ HD amp and found them in your listening to not be worth what you paid for them? If so, what other particular 12B4A's are you comparing them to, as the basis for you assessment?

 The Head-Fier recommending this particular 12B4A tube in the Mapletree is mrarroyo, who I have found to be a particularly careful listener, and able to communicate well what he hears.

 So, I am interested in the basis for the advice offered which differs from his recommendation of this 12B4A tube over other NOS 12B4A tubes.

 In my own tube-rolling with NOS 12B4A's in the Mapletree, I have tried Sylvania, GE (not Red Label), RCA and Marconi, and I have not detected enough of a difference among them to cause me to prefer any of them over any of the others. This is unlike my tube rolling trials with 5751 and 12AX7 tubes for the Mapletree, in which I hear nicely appreciable differences in the sound when using the different manufacturer and vintage tubes in this Mapletree socket. mrarroyo's recommendation of the GE Red Label, though, prevents me from concluding that the 12B4A does not affect the SQ. It could be that I have just not tried a 12B4A tube, yet, which makes a difference making it worth the effort to purchase a pair.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With the Ear+ HD and the ALO-780, I found that a Tung Sol Double-Mica, Grey Plate 5751 synergizes especially well. I pretty much always keep a pair of NOS 12B4A's in the Mapletree. I haven't noticed nearly as much of an effect on the sound as the manufacturer of the 12B4A's varies - as I have with the manufacturer/model of the 5751/12AX7 tube.

 If you really like the sound from the ALO-780 and you'd like to stick witih it for awhile and find tubes which work really well with it, I think it might be worth your while and investment to check out a Tung Sol DMGP 5751. Is the Tung Sol tube that you already have one of those?

 There's a fair bit of pretty good discussion of tubes for the Ear+ HD in this thread. I think that it would be worth your while to skim the 500 posts in this thread to look for the blocks of posts in which tubes for this amp have been discussed, tips traded and sounds described. One good source of tubes is the FS forum here on Head-Fi. As folks sell off a favorite tube amp that they've "tubed up" with, after a time, they may also sell off their (sometimes really nice) tube collections if they can't use them in the new amps they've upgraded to._

 

I was surprised when I popped in my 12AX7 with my MAD Ear+HD amp too. I thought my Sylvania Gold Grey Plate Triple Micas were the ONLY tubes, but now I'm not so sure...the Tung Sol is a re-issue with gold plating and I am still shocked 3 days later just how good it sounds.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MacedonianHero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was surprised when I popped in my 12AX7 with my MAD Ear+HD amp too. I thought my Sylvania Gold Grey Plate Triple Micas were the ONLY tubes, but now I'm not so sure...the Tung Sol is a re-issue with gold plating and I am still shocked 3 days later just how good it sounds._

 

I also have been using a Tung Sol gold pin reissue. It's a really nice sounding tube and I gotta say it's one of my favorites so far along with the GE TMBP and Sylvania Gold Brand. I don't think it is quite refined as the latter, but very close. Its got a nice blend of air, smoothness, and detail (lots of it), with a nice tubey roundness sound to it. Highly recommend as they go for pretty cheap, I got mine for $20 shipped.


----------



## ford2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have you tried the recommended GE Red Label 12B4A's in your Mapletree Ear+ HD amp and found them in your listening to not be worth what you paid for them? If so, what other particular 12B4A's are you comparing them to, as the basis for you assessment?

 The Head-Fier recommending this particular 12B4A tube in the Mapletree is mrarroyo, who I have found to be a particularly careful listener, and able to communicate well what he hears.

 So, I am interested in the basis for the advice offered which differs from his recommendation of this 12B4A tube over other NOS 12B4A tubes.

 In my own tube-rolling with NOS 12B4A's in the Mapletree, I have tried Sylvania, GE (not Red Label), RCA and Marconi, and I have not detected enough of a difference among them to cause me to prefer any of them over any of the others. This is unlike my tube rolling trials with 5751 and 12AX7 tubes for the Mapletree, in which I hear nicely appreciable differences in the sound when using the different manufacturer and vintage tubes in this Mapletree socket. mrarroyo's recommendation of the GE Red Label, though, prevents me from concluding that the 12B4A does not affect the SQ. It could be that I have just not tried a 12B4A tube, yet, which makes a difference making it worth the effort to purchase a pair._

 

First off I did not say that there was NO difference between 12B4A's,I agreed with the previous poster from what I have read that there is little to be gained from rolling power valves in reference to this amp. 
 My understanding is that the big gains come from the 5751/12AX7's etc.
 The point of my post was simply that it is best to spend the money on the big gains rather than chase gains that might not be apparant to some.

 And for your information my EAR+ HD SE has Japanese Raytheon 12B4A's and Sovtek 5751.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, you found his post that I was referring to in my previous post above. And, now that I've read it again, I recognize it. Yes, it was the GE red label 12B4A that he recommended because "they sound so good". I haven't yet tried that particular 12B4A. Being reminded of Miguel's recommendation of it, though, causes me to put it on my list of tubes-to-try (scheduled for sometime in the next few months when I'll likely have more of an audio budget to use to try things than I do right now)._

 

I had both the GE grey plate 5751 and a pair of red labeled GE 12B4A tubes on my Mapletree and it sounded really great. I still have two pairs of matched tubes which I have kept since I have thought of getting another Mapletree by Dr. Lloyd. The red label tubes can be found in eBay and as I recall they were not expensive, I think I paid like $30 for the matched set plus S&H. Good luck.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

1 GE/National 12B4A 12B4-A tube - NOS New In Box - eBay (item 360229798544 end time Feb-25-10 19:12:18 PST)

 I bought some NOS National 12B4A's off ebay a few days ago. They look identical to the red label GE's posted by mraroyo in terms of construction and were re-branded for National according to the seller. They made a noticeable improvement on my amp sounding a bit smoother and mellower. Though I'm not sure if it's because that they were new or that my previous RCA 12B4A's were old and worn out (they were stock and had them since day one). The new National's sure have a nice glow to them though. My amp looks almost new again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm actually considered buying a backup pair just in case..as there are only 5 left.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1 GE/National 12B4A 12B4-A tube - NOS New In Box - eBay (item 360229798544 end time Feb-25-10 19:12:18 PST)

 I bought some NOS National 12B4A's off ebay a few days ago. They look identical to the red label GE's posted by mraroyo in terms of construction and were re-branded for National according to the seller. They made a noticeable improvement on my amp sounding a bit smoother and mellower...

 I'm actually considered buying a backup pair just in case..as there are only 5 left._

 

There are probably 3 left now, I just placed an order for a pair of them.
 The pair of 12B4A's I'm currently using are not pushing their use limit, and are in pretty good shape. When I get the pair of these, I'll roll them in and listen if I can hear any noticeable difference in the sound that using these 12B4A's makes.

 Nice tip, also, about the Tung Sol reissue 12AX7. It reads like a nice-sounding tube for such a reasonable price. In a little while, I'll likely buy one and compare it to the Tung Sol 5751.


----------



## stang

I need a pair of these but am really, really broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have the Tung Sol 5751 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sounds awesome, my second fac. Fav is probably my triple mica black plate Sylvania, although it hisses =/


----------



## Voodoochile

In my opinion, it is fair to say that the power tubes have less impact on the overall presentation, but they still do influence the sound and performance of the amp, as does every component. Some more, some less, but it all matters.

 Tubes are easy to swap out, thus an easy avenue to modify the particulars of an amp, not unlike swapping a socketed op-amp in a SS amp.

 Also, you can modify the gain via component choice in the amp, but the preamp tube does also affect the gain of the amp notably.


----------



## Parafeed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voodoochile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In my opinion, it is fair to say that the power tubes have less impact on the overall presentation, but they still do influence the sound and performance of the amp, as does every component. Some more, some less, but it all matters._

 

I hope this doesn't turn into another "I wish I'd kept quiet instead", posting on a subjective topic about an amp I don't own..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In my experience, the comment above about power tubes having less impact on overall presentation will be doubly true in this case, by virtue of the fact that the EAR has a cathode follower output stage. That tends to "equalize" subtle differences even more so than "rolling" tubes in a plate loaded circuit. 

 Another thing to note is that because the driver tube is direct coupled to the cathode follower output, (ie. the driver plate voltage is the bias for the output tube), swapping different tubes into the driver socket will also cause the operating point of the output tube to shift, especially when switching between 5751 and 12AX7. So it's not necessarily just a driver tube change you're listening to, instead the combination of the driver tube change plus the output tube shift in operating point as a consequence of the driver tube change.


----------



## snejk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are probably 3 left now, I just placed an order for a pair of them._

 

There should be none left now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try them against my Sylvania 12b4a's. I used RCA's previously but they started to develop a noise in one channel.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *snejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There should be none left now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try them against my Sylvania 12b4a's. I used RCA's previously but they started to develop a noise in one channel._

 

I just checked and the sale of this item is closed, with a history of 7 sold - which accounts for the total available stock.


----------



## Zai

Oh great. Now to be sure i'll have to find a pair of Red Labeled GE 12B4As


----------



## ford2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Parafeed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope this doesn't turn into another "I wish I'd kept quiet instead", posting on a subjective topic about an amp I don't own..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In my experience, the comment above about power tubes having less impact on overall presentation will be doubly true in this case, by virtue of the fact that the EAR has a cathode follower output stage. That tends to "equalize" subtle differences even more so than "rolling" tubes in a plate loaded circuit. 

 Another thing to note is that because the driver tube is direct coupled to the cathode follower output, (ie. the driver plate voltage is the bias for the output tube), swapping different tubes into the driver socket will also cause the operating point of the output tube to shift, especially when switching between 5751 and 12AX7. So it's not necessarily just a driver tube change you're listening to, instead the combination of the driver tube change plus the output tube shift in operating point as a consequence of the driver tube change._

 

How nice to read an informative post,thanks.


----------



## snejk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh great. Now to be sure i'll have to find a pair of Red Labeled GE 12B4As 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Yeah, cause we're going to hype them big time. Power tubes FTW!


----------



## bowraboy

From LLoyd's newsletter,

 "For users who enjoy the challenge of finding personal sonic satisfaction in the choice of tubes used in their Ear+ models, here are some basic guidelines. The sonic impact of the 12B4As, and in the case of the Ear++, the 12BH7A, is not great due to the cathode follower topology employed. The inherent degeneration (local negative feedback) in this configuration, tends to linearize the tube characteristics to the point that individual differences are swamped out. This isn’t necessarily a bad thing but it reduces the scope for experimentation. The input tube is a much more sensitive component in terms of sonic character. The 5751 tubes are generally (in my experience) preferable sonically to most 12AX7/ECC83 types. You will get slightly increased gain with the latter but that is not a significant issue. The best sound in terms of overall balance and warmth that I have heard from the Ear+ is with NOS (or used) 5751s from the major North American manufacturers. The GE 5 star types are excellent choices. Of the currently manufactured choices, the Sovtek 5751 (which is currently supplied with the Ear+ models) offers rich, gutsy sonics with slightly less high frequency sparkle than the old versions. I haven’t made comparisons with many 12AX7 types but the JJ ECC83 I found to be thinner sounding than any of the 5751s. With the 12AX7/ECC83/7025 family, there are endless possibilities for the experimenter with money to spend."


----------



## snejk

Thank you bowraboy. I have read the same thing somewhere else, perhaps in the manual. 

 But "sonic impact <snip> is not great" still leaves a possibility to sonic impact. And for $20 I feel it is worthwhile, and fun to try out.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1 GE/National 12B4A 12B4-A tube - NOS New In Box - eBay (item 360229798544 end time Feb-25-10 19:12:18 PST)

 I bought some NOS National 12B4A's off ebay a few days ago. They look identical to the red label GE's posted by mraroyo in terms of construction and were re-branded for National according to the seller. They made a noticeable improvement on my amp sounding a bit smoother and mellower. Though I'm not sure if it's because that they were new or that my previous RCA 12B4A's were old and worn out (they were stock and had them since day one). The new National's sure have a nice glow to them though. My amp looks almost new again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm actually considered buying a backup pair just in case..as there are only 5 left._

 

I also purchased a pair of the 12B4A tubes from that same eBay sale. Due to back-to-back snow storms in and around my neck of the woods, they just arrived late this week. I've been running them in my Ear+ HD amp for a few days now, driving my HF2's, and here's what I've heard:
 1) The first thing I notice is more space in the music. By this I mean two things: a) more space between musical voices and b) the larger ambient space in which all musical voices are located is substantially larger. The greater spatial dimension adds to a more relaxed, natural and credibly lifelike sound, to my ear.
 2) The next thing I notice is a quieter background. There was not any audible background sound, such as hiss, with the RCA NOS 12B4A's I've been using, but, when the music makes a transition from many instruments playing at a moderate to loud volume to silence, or to a few instruments making soft, quiet sounds, the contrast is quite a bit more striking. Also, this leads to the easier hearing of quieter sonic events. So, it makes for a more detailed listen, without added brightness.
 3) The last thing I noticed, so far, is that the midrange is nicely more prominent. Not a lot, but enough that I really appreciate the difference. In tracks where I would turn up the volume to hear (usually) the lead singer with more volume, there's no need with these 12B4A's rolled in. The mids are sufficiently more prominent that when all of the other voices are just where my ear prefers them, the mids are as much there as I prefer as well.

 Overall, with these 12B4A's (relative to NOS RCA), I would say that I get the fluidity of sound that I've come to associate with a tube amp, coupled with more of the clarity and level of fine detail that I've heard from my all-discrete solid state amp (the Purity Audio KICAS Caliente). And what's really nice about this is that: I usually pay $9 per 12B4A (including shipping) when I buy them in a batch of four. For this pair, I paid $13 per 12B4A (including shipping). So, I'd say that it's a very nice amount of sonic benefit for a modest number of dollars. It's almost a 50% increase, but for a modestly-priced piece of gear. I did not hear these kinds of differences in the past, when switching between NOS Sylvania, GE (non-red-labeled) and RCA 12B4A's in the past.


----------



## Zai

Wow that's such a statement, can't wait to get a pair now. Actually I've been trying to find red labelled ge 12B4A's since my last post in the thread without luck at all. 
 Is there any chance that the white labeled and more common ones are the same?


----------



## snejk

Got my GE/National 12B4A's today, and yes, they need some run time before proper assessment. But from my initial listening for a couple of hours and then swapping back to my Sylvanias I can so far conclude that rolling the 12B4A's DOES affect sound, and not just in a tiny tiny way. The change when swapping between my Sylvanias and the Nationals is very obvious, although I am not very good at explaining it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Strangely enough I have a hard time agreeing with sbulacks findings on my system, which currently is Meier Stage>MAD Ear+ HD Super>Beyer T1.

 The most obvious change for me is that the Nationals give a darker sound, more bassy. And, unfortunately, to my ears a bit more sloppy/wooly bass. To me they seem to be less detailed, but that can be an effect of the bass, need to do some more listening to establish that. The soundstage might be a bit wider though, but all in all I don't enjoy them as much as my Sylvanias.

 Again, they need more run time and I need more listening. I'll be back with more impressions. I'll try them with some other headphones as well.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *snejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 The most obvious change for me is that the Nationals give a darker sound, more bassy. And, unfortunately, to my ears a bit more sloppy/wooly bass. To me they seem to be less detailed, but that can be an effect of the bass_

 

Sheesh...I could always then pop in the Sovtek 5751 if I wanted that. Hopefully after some burn in things will tighten up.


----------



## Theish

I don't want to sound like a idiot but i just bought one of these and i was just wondering how do you guys go about turning on the amp. Is there any special way to doing it with the headphones in or out or anything like that.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Theish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't want to sound like a idiot but i just bought one of these and i was just wondering how do you guys go about turning on the amp. Is there any special way to doing it with the headphones in or out or anything like that._

 

I have owned a Mapletree Ear+ HD amp for about 2 and a quarter years now. I have always turned it on or off with the headphones I was using with it plugged into it. To date, all of the headphones that I use with my Mapletree amp sound as good as ever.

 The only recommendation that I received from Dr Peppard when I asked him about powering on is that he recommended turning the amp on with no audio playing into it, and to give the amp about 30 seconds to warm up before playing analog audio into it. Corresponding to that, on the power-down side, I stop the music first, then power down.


----------



## ford2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow that's such a statement, can't wait to get a pair now. Actually I've been trying to find red labelled ge 12B4A's since my last post in the thread without luck at all. 
 Is there any chance that the white labeled and more common ones are the same?_

 

How can you tell which is which.Is it possible by the box{do the boxes have different colours on them}or not.


----------



## ford2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ford2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How can you tell which is which.Is it possible by the box{do the boxes have different colours on them}or not._

 

Just to elaborate on my last post,I have a couple tubes in GE boxes that have no markings left on them.


----------



## Theish

I just bought a used Mapletree ear off of the for sale forum and have had it for about a week now and i must say that it is a very good amp and i am glad that i bought it. I am currently listening to it listening to nothing but raytheon brand tubes and i like the warmth that it has added to my phones.


----------



## stang

Are you the one that bought that one that came with all those tubes and sold for $500us? Damn that was an awesome price. Easily worth over $700. I would have gotten it, but it was in American and it has different voltage to the one I needed. Nonetheless, I own one and have had a lot of fun tube rolling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Tung Sol 5751 was my favourite, until when I used it, it caused popping and crackling sounds


----------



## Theish

Yup that was me and yeah i feel that i got great deal on it. Plus DPump the seller was a great guy all around and very professional. I haven't yet done any tube rolling yet. I am just enjoying the raytheons too much. But yeah i think i am going to have a good time tube rolling indeed when i start doing so.


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you the one that bought that one that came with all those tubes and sold for $500us? Damn that was an awesome price. Easily worth over $700. I would have gotten it, but it was in American and it has different voltage to the one I needed. Nonetheless, I own one and have had a lot of fun tube rolling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Tung Sol 5751 was my favourite, until when I used it, it caused popping and crackling sounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey there stang. Have you tried a de-oxifier like De-Oxit on the pins? Get some and spray it on the pins and all connections and it should take care of it. Those old tubes especially need it.

 Btw, my Ear+ is one down in the queue so should be built pretty soon.


----------



## stang

I have heard that it may need some of that stuff. I will buy some stuff like that soon. You wouldn't believe how many things I need that it audio related right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can afford it all, but it means I cannot get a new graphics card for my computer, of which I have found a GREAT deal on


----------



## dongringo

I'm obsessed with checking the queue to see what's going on with my amp. This is total OCD and unhealthy behavior.


----------



## jasont

After weeks of research, I settled on the MAD Ear+ HD along with the Grado RS1i and iBasso D10 (as a DAC) for my first quality headphone setup. I ordered everything on Thursday.

 I ended up ordering the MAD kit because it sounds fun to be able to build it myself. I've never done anything like this before so hopefully I don't screw it up too badly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm obsessed with checking the queue to see what's going on with my amp. This is total OCD and unhealthy behavior._

 

Heh, it's been two days and I'm already doing this. The wait is going to be unbearable.


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jasont* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After weeks of research, I settled on the MAD Ear+ HD along with the Grado RS1i and iBasso D10 (as a DAC) for my first quality headphone setup. I ordered everything on Thursday.

 I ended up ordering the MAD kit because it sounds fun to be able to build it myself. I've never done anything like this before so hopefully I don't screw it up too badly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Heh, it's been two days and I'm already doing this. The wait is going to be unbearable._

 

Hey jasont, congratulations on your order. So you're the one with the kit at the very bottom of the queue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun building it and let us know how it goes. I for one will be very interested.

 Lloyd just emailed to let me know my amp will be shipped on Wed. Yahhhh! Yeah, the wait was unbearable indeed.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jasont* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After weeks of research, I settled on the MAD Ear+ HD along with the Grado RS1i and iBasso D10 (as a DAC) for my first quality headphone setup. I ordered everything on Thursday._

 

That is the setup I have on my desktop. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jasont* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After weeks of research, I settled on the MAD Ear+ HD along with the Grado RS1i and iBasso D10 (as a DAC) for my first quality headphone setup. ..._

 

NIiiiiiiiiice setup!!! With it, you can look forward to MANY enchanting hours spent deep inside your favorite music. For now, settle back and savor the anticipation while waiting for the items to arrive. It makes the awaited listening with everything together all the sweeter!


----------



## jasont

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey jasont, congratulations on your order. So you're the one with the kit at the very bottom of the queue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun building it and let us know how it goes. I for one will be very interested.

 Lloyd just emailed to let me know my amp will be shipped on Wed. Yahhhh! Yeah, the wait was unbearable indeed._

 

Yup, that's me at the bottom, looking up at a lot of people ahead of me. The plan is to take lots of pics of the build progress to share here. Unless, of course, I'm bad at it. Then I just may just let the mess hide in the pretty case without showing anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats on yours shipping. I look forward to your impressions.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is the setup I have on my desktop. You won't be disappointed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Heh, nice. I assume the D10 does a good job as a DAC in this setup? I'm sure I'll love it.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_NIiiiiiiiiice setup!!! With it, you can look forward to MANY enchanting hours spent deep inside your favorite music. For now, settle back and savor the anticipation while waiting for the items to arrive. It makes the awaited listening with everything together all the sweeter!_

 

Thanks! Very true. Plus, I'll have the D10 to listen with until the MAD gets here. I'm sure that will sound pretty nice all by itself. Just not as nice as the MAD


----------



## mrarroyo

The D10 is a nice unit, how will you be feeding it? I mean via USB/Optical/Coaxial?


----------



## jasont

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D10 is a nice unit, how will you be feeding it? I mean via USB/Optical/Coaxial?_

 

Either usb or optical from my Macbook Pro and also occasionally coaxial from my HD STB when I want to watch TV or a movie in silence. I understand that that will require cable juggling but the portability option was worth it to me.


----------



## eucariote

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm obsessed with checking the queue to see what's going on with my amp. This is total OCD and unhealthy behavior._

 

And this will be your next obsession..


----------



## stang

tubes! I need to get some money to get back into that hobby. still about $200 worth that i want


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eucariote* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And this will be your next obsession.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 

Hahaha Just saw this. Funny thing, I already have 8 tubes ready and 3 more on the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone know approximately how long it should take for my Ear+ to get from MAD to Oregon? I thought I read somewhere that it takes 5 days to get to Cali, but it has already been 7 days, 6 days since it left Canada.

 EDIT: I found it finally. 7 business days. Guess I won't have it until next week.


----------



## robert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jasont* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I've never done anything like this before so hopefully I don't screw it up too badly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ._

 

I built my first one (yes, more than one) a few years ago, and I hadn't built anything for a few decades. The instructions and diagrams are extensively detailed. The main points: get a decent 40 watt pencil iron, always heat the joint first then put in the solder, measure twice cut once, get a hemostat so that you can set the part on one end to make the first joint at the other end, run all wire straight and cross on 90 degrees (like in his photos of innards), go to RatShack and get a spool of heavy gauge (10 awg should do it) solid copper to attach the power supply caps (the caps won't flop around as a side benefit), orient the parts horizontally (there's a tendency to run straight up, or down depending on how you look, from the pins to the ground wire; this builds heat into the part) even though this will use more lead (shrink tubing from RatShack on the leads if you're concerned)


----------



## jasont

I appreciate the tips! Thanks for taking the time. I do have a couple of questions/comments is you don't mind....

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ run all wire straight and cross on 90 degrees (like in his photos of innards)..._

 

I'm glad you mentioned this. I would have been tempted to make the wiring look pretty and might have screwed up because I didn't know this. But now that you say it, it makes perfect sense.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ go to RatShack and get a spool of heavy gauge (10 awg should do it) solid copper to attach the power supply caps (the caps won't flop around as a side benefit)..._

 

So you're saying to use the 10 awg solid copper to wire the caps as opposed to whatever the Doc supplies?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ orient the parts horizontally (there's a tendency to run straight up, or down depending on how you look, from the pins to the ground wire; this builds heat into the part) even though this will use more lead..._

 

I'm not sure I'm following you here. Can you explain?

 Again, thanks very much for the info. I'll take any help I can get


----------



## jasont

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hahaha Just saw this. Funny thing, I already have 8 tubes ready and 3 more on the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone know approximately how long it should take for my Ear+ to get from MAD to Oregon? I thought I read somewhere that it takes 5 days to get to Cali, but it has already been 7 days, 6 days since it left Canada.

 EDIT: I found it finally. 7 business days. Guess I won't have it until next week._

 

Bah, so you have to wait a couple of more days...






 Just kidding, man. I'm just jealous because I still have a looooooong wait. How often are you tracking the shipment?


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jasont* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bah, so you have to wait a couple of more days...







 Just kidding, man. I'm just jealous because I still have a looooooong wait. How often are you tracking the shipment?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha Hey look at the bright side. You aren't at the bottom of the queue anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was tracking the shipment 2 or 3 times a day until 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I read that after it leaves the main postal facility in Canada I won't receive another update until it's delivered. LOL I mean, what's the point in the tracking number? When it's delivered I won't need a delivery confirmation. Silly that is.


----------



## robert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jasont* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I appreciate the tips! Thanks for taking the time. I do have a couple of questions/comments is you don't mind....



 I'm glad you mentioned this. I would have been tempted to make the wiring look pretty and might have screwed up because I didn't know this. But now that you say it, it makes perfect sense.



 So you're saying to use the 10 awg solid copper to wire the caps as opposed to whatever the Doc supplies?_

 

Well, I think so. I always got the PS cap upgrade, which were BlackGates without leads, just lugs, so they had to be bridged to the terminal strip and ground wire. If your PS caps are leaded, then it gets trickier and likely not worth the grief.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jasont* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure I'm following you here. Can you explain?_

 

I orient the parts (caps and resistors) parallel to the ground wire or to the chassis top plate. This exposes the body of the part to convection cooling along the body. If you orient the part vertically, convection only passes over the end of the part, and any heat generated in the part passes through the length of the part by convection.


----------



## jasont

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I orient the parts (caps and resistors) parallel to the ground wire or to the chassis top plate. This exposes the body of the part to convection cooling along the body. If you orient the part vertically, convection only passes over the end of the part, and any heat generated in the part passes through the length of the part by convection._

 

Ok, I get what you're saying now. Thank you!


----------



## JohnL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jasont* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So you're saying to use the 10 awg solid copper to wire the caps as opposed to whatever the Doc supplies?


 I'm not sure I'm following you here. Can you explain?_

 

my kit is hopefully about to ship having been ordered mid Feb. 

 Having read the assembly instructions and looking at an older copy of the diagram I think the design has been changed with a solid bus bar now being supplied. Hopefully I'll find out in a week or so.


----------



## dongringo

Well, I got my Ear+ HD with BG capacitors in power supply. Yaaahhh!!! The 2 month wait is finally over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also met LeTiger today at a train station to buy his V-Dac. We went to a park next to the station that is notorious for drug dealing to make the transaction. I felt like we were making a drug deal, which to me, we basically were. lol He was counting the money while we were looking around for cops, because of what it looked like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, so I got it all hooked up to my computer and popped in a vintage NOS 1950's Sylvania black plate triple mica 5751 and let it warm up with no sound for an hour. Plugged in my RS1i because I've been dying to hear the synergy, threw on some Fate's Warning - Still Remains and it literally hit me like a ton of bricks. Wow this thing is so powerful, yet still has that little bit of tubey airiness. Zero hiss or hum. And the bass, the friggin bass wow so incredibly tight. Highly impressive to say the least. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The tubes and caps and everything still need significant burn-in so I can't really say much else, but eventually I plan on going through a whole mess of 5751 tubes and making comparisons. And finally, tonight I'll be able to try out the DT880/600ohm Manufakturs that have been hanging on the wall for the last month due to the long wait.

 Good times ahead.


----------



## eucariote

Congrats- I had the same impression when I plugged in my headphones. The monster current drive tightened up the bass on all of my headphones. I'm also going through a pile of tubes (you probably saw the picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). It definitely takes some time since each tube takes a while to warm up and you have to rely on memory to make comparisons. So far I like the gray plate Sylvania the most.. I'll post my impressions after going through the bunch.

 Enjoy the new amp


----------



## dongringo

Thanks man. Looking forward to your comparisons. I'll be doing the same, of course it will take some time to get it done...thinking of taking notes along the way so I don't have to rely so heavily on memory.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I got my Ear+ HD with BG capacitors in power supply. Yaaahhh!!! The 2 month wait is finally over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also met LeTiger today at a train station to buy his V-Dac. We went to a park next to the station that is notorious for drug dealing to make the transaction. I felt like we were making a drug deal, which to me, we basically were. lol He was counting the money while we were looking around for cops, because of what it looked like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, so I got it all hooked up to my computer and popped in a vintage NOS 1950's Sylvania black plate triple mica 5751 and let it warm up with no sound for an hour. Plugged in my RS1i because I've been dying to hear the synergy, threw on some Fate's Warning - Still Remains and it literally hit me like a ton of bricks. Wow this thing is so powerful, yet still has that little bit of tubey airiness. Zero hiss or hum. And the bass, the friggin bass wow so incredibly tight. Highly impressive to say the least. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The tubes and caps and everything still need significant burn-in so I can't really say much else, but eventually I plan on going through a whole mess of 5751 tubes and making comparisons. And finally, tonight I'll be able to try out the DT880/600ohm Manufakturs that have been hanging on the wall for the last month due to the long wait.

 Good times ahead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Similar to my story of first plugging in my RS1s into my MAD Ear+HD. I'm currently listening to The Beatles White Album with my RS1i/MAD amp and a year later, I am still amazed with the synergy.

 As previously mentioned, I would think of dumping the stock Sovtek tube for a grey plate triple mica Sylvania 5751 tube. The treble will not be rolled off, the bass less muddy and the mids should clear up further. And all for about $25.

 The black plates are nice too, slightly bassier, but the sound stage and instrumental separation is not as good.

 As an added bonus, for down the road, the MAD Ear+HD sounds amazing with the 600ohm beyer T1s and 300 ohm HD800s.


----------



## cheemo

Yah congrats dongringo and welcome to the MAD group! Tempting as it is to try all your tubes, I used the supplied tube from Dr.P to log on the initial hours (24+). I started to roll some tubes after that and you will start to pick out the characteristics of each tube when you have a base tube for comparisons. Happy listening and let's see some pics.


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MacedonianHero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As previously mentioned, I would think of dumping the stock Sovtek tube for a grey plate triple mica Sylvania 5751 tube. The treble will not be rolled off, the bass less muddy and the mids should clear up further. And all for about $25.

 The black plates are nice too, slightly bassier, but the sound stage and instrumental separation is not as good.

 As an added bonus, for down the road, the MAD Ear+HD sounds amazing with the 600ohm beyer T1s and 300 ohm HD800s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks. Yeah, I didn't even take the Sovtek out of the box. I have a grey plate 3 mica Sylvania in the wait. I'll throw it in in a few days. Nice to hear about the synergy with the T1s because after I heard them at a recent meet I thought Oh Crap here we go again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cheemo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yah congrats dongringo and welcome to the MAD group! Tempting as it is to try all your tubes, I used the supplied tube from Dr.P to log on the initial hours (24+). I started to roll some tubes after that and you will start to pick out the characteristics of each tube when you have a base tube for comparisons. Happy listening and let's see some pics.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks man. I got to thinking that having the Sovtek in for awhile would have been a good idea, but the Sylvania is in now and it's staying for awhile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll take some pics tomorrow. Can't stop now. lol

 Listening to A-ha - A Fine Blue Line through the DT880/600 now and am just amazed. With the Grados it showcases it's power, while with the Beyers it showcases it's lusher side. Lush without being syrupy, who would have thought? Very, very nice indeed. Just loving it.


----------



## eucariote

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks man. Looking forward to your comparisons. I'll be doing the same, of course it will take some time to get it done...thinking of taking notes along the way so I don't have to rely so heavily on memory._

 

In the meantime there have been a few good tube discussions before in this thread and others. 

 I do take notes too, but found it much easier to A/B headphones when the sound of the last set is still 'in my ears'.


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eucariote* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In the meantime there have been a few good tube discussions before in this thread and others. 

 I do take notes too, but found it much easier to A/B headphones when the sound of the last set is still 'in my ears'._

 

Sounds like a good idea to me. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dongringo

The last few days have been awesome. What an amazing amp the Ear+ is. It's really something special.

 I've rolled only 3 tubes so far and the sound sig of each of them couldn't be more different. I won't mention specifics yet, but so far I rate them:

 #1 (by a mile) 1950s Sylvania Black Plate 3 mica
 #2 1950s GE 5 star Black Plate 3 mica 
 #3 1950s Sylvania Gray Plate 3 mica 

 We'll see what happens. I hear the BG capacitors need significant burn-in.

 Anyway, this amp has completely blown away all expectations. I don't feel sorry for my wallet one bit.


----------



## jasont

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The last few days have been awesome. What an amazing amp the Ear+ is. It's really something special.

 I've rolled only 3 tubes so far and the sound sig of each of them couldn't be more different. I won't mention specifics yet, but so far I rate them:

 #1 (by a mile) 1950s Sylvania Black Plate 3 mica
 #2 1950s GE 5 star Black Plate 3 mica 
 #3 1950s Sylvania Gray Plate 3 mica 

 We'll see what happens. I hear the BG capacitors need significant burn-in.

 Anyway, this amp has completely blown away all expectations. I don't feel sorry for my wallet one bit._

 

Very cool. I'm glad you're enjoying it.

 I need to buy some tubes to play with when my Ear+ arrives.


----------



## orkney

Has anyone heard the newer Ears (250) with the Senn HD800?

 best,

 o


----------



## Zai

I have a pair of Sylvania GB grey plates and a single black plates in the mail. I still can't believe going better from my current Raytheon WMG.


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a pair of Sylvania GB grey plates and a single black plates in the mail. I still can't believe going better from my current Raytheon WMG._

 

Just popped in a NOS Raytheon WMG yesterday and it's a superb tube indeed. Out of the 4 tubes I've rolled so far this one is the favorite with the Sylvania black plate 3 mica a close second.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a pair of Sylvania GB grey plates and a single black plates in the mail. I still can't believe going better from my current Raytheon WMG._

 

I've got in my collection of 5751 tubes for my Ear+ HD, multiple Sylvania grey and black plate (double and triple mica), and Raytheon TMBP and WMG. Between these various tubes, my assessment is that the differences between them can best be characterized as just that, differences, rather than that one is "better" than another. That said, each listener will decide which particular set of capabilities and limitations in each tube works best in their own rig and to their own ears and music/listening preferences. They are all very competent tubes in the Mapletree Ear+ HD to portray the facets of music which, many have posted in many a forum, make a real difference in how we intuitively relate to the music, and in how our lives are enriched by it.


----------



## dongringo

I think what Zai was saying is that he can't imagine the tubes he has on the way sounding better to him than his Raytheon WMG. At least that's the way I took it.


----------



## CountChoculaBot

Hey guys, SN #1001000 Ear+HD Super II just arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Seems a bit bright, but then I'm running it off an HDP DAC and I quite literally turned it on about a minute ago for the first time. I'm going to let it warm up for an hour, but until then, might as well see about tube selection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's the tube that'll give me the quintessential "tube" sound? Warm, syrupy, lush and all that. Lloyd suggested I try Mullard 5751's. I couldn't find NOS 5751's, but I did find the following two:
 A Groove Tube 5751 Mullard Reissue
Amazon.com: Groove Tube 5751 Mullard Reissue Preamp Tube: Musical Instruments

 A New Sensor corp 12AX7 Mullard Reissue
Mullard 12AX7 Guitar Amplifier Vacuum Tube

 Naturally, I like that the New Sensor has the old Mullard look, but it's 12AX7 with the extra gain that it entails, not to mention I think Lloyd said 12AX7 in general was sonically inferior I think? 

 The Groove Tube, I'm a bit wary of since according to this description of the GT Mullard 12AX7 reissue:
Preamp Tube - 12AX7C Groove Tubes brand
 It's just a generic 12AX7 Chinese, and I'm worried the GT Mullard 5751 reissue follows the same M.O.



 Oh yes, any opinions on what I should swap out the EL84 for in seeking the tube sound? I'm thinking of a reissue Mullard theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mullard EL84 Tubes Matched Pair

 Or maybe a reissue Gold Lion EL84?
Gold Lion EL84


----------



## Zai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think what Zai was saying is that he can't imagine the tubes he has on the way sounding better to him than his Raytheon WMG. At least that's the way I took it._

 

Yeah that's it. The WMG is my current overall favourite and i'm actually hooked to it, but tend to swap for the 5751 GE's or the 12AX7s (Tung Sol and Shuguang) just to spot differences and sometimes find cool sinergies between some tracks/tubes.


----------



## JohnL

..


----------



## CountChoculaBot

Nah, we're both correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Ear+HD Super II has 2 EL84's and also 2 5751/12AX7's.



 Oh and this thing is sounding pretty sweet through the T1 right now


----------



## JohnL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CountChoculaBot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nah, we're both correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Ear+HD Super II has 2 EL84's and also 2 5751/12AX7's.

 Oh and this thing is sounding pretty sweet through the T1 right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yep, just realised that, your post crossed with my deletion!

 Should get my kit for the HD this week so will then be trying a GE 5751 (NOS Cryo) and some 1956 Brimar 12AX7's I happen to have  

 ebay.co.uk have a lot of equivalents at the moment but some of the prices are a bit eye watering.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CountChoculaBot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, SN #1001000 Ear+HD Super II just arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seems a bit bright, but then I'm running it off an HDP DAC and I quite literally turned it on about a minute ago for the first time. I'm going to let it warm up for an hour, but until then, might as well see about tube selection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's the tube that'll give me the quintessential "tube" sound? Warm, syrupy, lush and all that. Lloyd suggested I try Mullard 5751's._

 

Congrats on the new amp! I've been toying with the idea of ordering a new Super II but haven't pulled the trigger yet. I'm very curious to hear your opinion.

 I have read of Dr. Peppard's preference for 5751s over 12AX7s on many occasions. I tend to agree with him, as I have personally found an early 60s NOS Sylvania JHS-5751 to be my preference in my Ear+ HD. I just picked up a NOS RCA 7025 (supposed to have the lushness of 5751s with the gain of 12AX7s), but I haven't listened enough yet to say for sure.

 For the EL84s, I strongly recommend the reissue Gold Lions. They really brought my Consonance Cyber 20 to life -- much preferable to NOS Mullards, IMO, which sounded like I was listening through a sock.


----------



## CountChoculaBot

Thanks for the heads up; the goal tube config is now Gold Lion EL84 + Sylvania 3MBP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My impressions of the Super II thus far, after about 10 hrs burn in and a couple hours listen, are VERY optimistic. Versus the HDP, I can only give rough generalizations at this early stage, but overall everything's more natural, less fatiguing, and I think there's a very sweet, rosy feel to the sound. Enjoyment of music, the most important factor to me, is up.


----------



## DeadEars

Just got my new Mapletree Audio Ear+ HD Super (s/n 0204245). Red with Oak rails. Darn purdy, and it matches my other MAD gear.

 The Ear headphone amp line has evolved, but my amp is like a missing link. This is an intermediate model, between the special edition HD250 and the latest Super II. Basically it's an Ear+ HD with the driver stage of the HD250 and the EL84 output tubes. 

 Mine will also be unique, because it's customized. Mine has Blackgates in the power supply -- something no longer available in the Super II. Of course, given the voltage ratings of the few BG's available, it had to have the voltages trimmed a bit compared to the HD250. Unlike the Super II, mine has one chassis whereas the Super II has a separate power supply (an improvment: that's an advantage for keeping the heat down and reducing the temperature extremes facing the power supply caps). Mine also has trimmer pots along with a master volume control, so I can compensate for my differential hearing acuity (partial deafness in one ear). Tube complement from Dr. Lloyd's lab = 2 "Tung-Sol" re-issue 12AX7's and 2 Electroharmonix EL84's. Solid-state rectification.

 Currently burning it in. Will get back with impressions in a couple weeks. So far with my old HD580's/HD600's it sounds darn good, if a bit on the bright side.

 Anyone else have one of these "odd duck" intermediate gen amps?


----------



## eucariote

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CountChoculaBot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, SN #1001000 Ear+HD Super II just arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seems a bit bright, but then I'm running it off an HDP DAC and I quite literally turned it on about a minute ago for the first time. I'm going to let it warm up for an hour, but until then, might as well see about tube selection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's the tube that'll give me the quintessential "tube" sound? Warm, syrupy, lush and all that. Lloyd suggested I try Mullard 5751's._

 

Congratulations on your new amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My experiences are pretty limited, but so far I'm finding my Tung-Sol 5751 (dmgp) to have a very warm and smooth sound. More than my Sylvania tmbp, Raytheon wmg and just a little more than my Sylvania dmgp. Tho the latter is very smooth too. The good Dr. Peppard's advice is worlds better, along with most other Mapletree owners, so poke around this thread. Enjoy!


----------



## CountChoculaBot

Thanks for the advice. The Sylvania's seem to be a bit expensive so I might end up getting those.


 Oh, and update on the Super II:
 When I first got it and listened to it, I didn't think it was really worth the money and didn't sound like much of an improvement.

 A mere 24 hours of burn in later, I don't even care about how much it cost me anymore. I just can't stop listening, it's so addictive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T1 & Ear+ HD seems like a match made in heaven; now to just get one of Audio GD's DACs and I'll be set.


----------



## mr.khali

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CountChoculaBot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the advice. The Sylvania's seem to be a bit expensive so I might end up getting those.


 Oh, and update on the Super II:
 When I first got it and listened to it, I didn't think it was really worth the money and didn't sound like much of an improvement.

 A mere 24 hours of burn in later, I don't even care about how much it cost me anymore. I just can't stop listening, it's so addictive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T1 & Ear+ HD seems like a match made in heaven; now to just get one of Audio GD's DACs and I'll be set._

 

Would love to see some pics!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is a new look for Mapletree.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

There's a special edition Ear+ HD on Dr. Lloyd's site right now. It sure looks pretty with the special color scheme, and premium features. I wonder if anyone snabbed it yet. It's a hell of a bargain for $750. 

Welcome to Mapletree Audio Design


----------



## stang

I want it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yes, I already have one MAD Ear+ HD, but I want that one


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I want it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, I already have one MAD Ear+ HD, but I want that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

haha, i thought about it for a minute. then took a good look at my wallet and my already existing Ear+ Purist to control myself from the temptation.


----------



## dongringo

Wow! I imagine it's already gone.


----------



## rattesp

I'm the lucky one ! Please don't hate me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to get my hands on it !


----------



## K_19

Very very tempted to try this out one day. If my WA6 ever fails, I think I'll go with Mapletree next. Being Canadian just make things a little more convenient in my case, too.


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rattesp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm the lucky one ! Please don't hate me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to get my hands on it !_

 

Hate you? I'm really happy for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a sweet looking amp, a work of art and one of a kind.

 Just out of curiosity, when did you email Lloyd with your request?


----------



## rattesp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hate you? I'm really happy for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a sweet looking amp, a work of art and one of a kind.

 Just out of curiosity, when did you email Lloyd with your request?_

 

I think it was yesterday afternoon ? I was on Lloyd's website checking the order queue when I saw the amp. I could not resist !


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rattesp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it was yesterday afternoon ? I was on Lloyd's website checking the order queue when I saw the amp. I could not resist !_

 

Good, then I don't feel bad. I would have missed it anyway.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rattesp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm the lucky one ! Please don't hate me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to get my hands on it !_

 

I would like to personally thank you for buying this amp from Dr. Peppard, and thereby preventing me from buying it. I _really_ did not need a 4th tube amp.


----------



## eucariote

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rattesp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm the lucky one ! Please don't hate me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to get my hands on it !_

 

I was going to hate you. But then saw that fro (and the Ear+ HD I already own) and changed my mind.


----------



## stang

I would only hate you if I actually had that kind of money ready for the amp and missed out on it coz you bought it


----------



## cheemo

Lol fellas, everyone who has commented on possibly purchasing the 250th Ear+HD has an Ear+ already (the same insane thought crossed my mind too!). Thanks for saving us the trouble rattesp, that's a great deal and enjoy your tube amp when it arrives.


----------



## rattesp

Thanks guys, I already feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I knew I would get respect with the Fro !


----------



## rattesp

I think I will build a shrine for the 250th Ear+HD so you guys can come see it in all it's glory !


----------



## Voodoochile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rattesp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think I will build a shrine for the 250th Ear+HD so you guys can come see it in all it's glory !_

 

Nice catch! Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## SP Wild

I have read that the 250HD may hum with low z phones. I want a tube amp to pair with D7000 - zero hum, hiss, zilch is paramount - this is a long thread that I cannot trawl through. The Ear + HD is highly regarded for low z - I have visited the maple tree website and they now have a HD super II with external power supply. This seems attractive due to its EL84/12AX7 tube shared with my other tube amps. Can anyone chime in with experiences of D7000 coupled to maple amps. Thanks.


----------



## eucariote

^ I for one love my D7000 out the Mapletree Ear+ HD. There is no humming at all with 5751 tubes, even at max volume. Haven't tried them with 12AX7 tubes. For a reference, I like them as much my Grado HF-1 headphones with the amp and more than my 4 other closed headphones by a wide margin (all <80 ohm).

 I've also read MacedonianHero rave about them with the same amp and lmilhan (the originator of this thread) seems to like the combination a lot.

 I do find them a bit bright sometimes (but so do others with SS amps) so I've been using them with my Tung-Sol and Sylvania tmgp tubes.


----------



## ford2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SP Wild* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have read that the 250HD may hum with low z phones. I want a tube amp to pair with D7000 - zero hum, hiss, zilch is paramount - this is a long thread that I cannot trawl through. The Ear + HD is highly regarded for low z - I have visited the maple tree website and they now have a HD super II with external power supply. This seems attractive due to its EL84/12AX7 tube shared with my other tube amps. Can anyone chime in with experiences of D7000 coupled to maple amps. Thanks._

 

With certain phones the Ear+ HD will have hum,as will many tube amps.
 As an example SA5000 hardly any,CD3000 quite a lot,Headphile CD3000 with Apuresound recable to much to even contemplate listening to.

 I added a couple 33 ohm resistors to the tranny output and this helped a lot,the SA5000 are now dead quite,the CD3000 just a very slight hum,but the Headphile CD3000's still pick up to much.

 Do not get me wrong it is a great amp but is not suited to some low z phones.


----------



## stang

Did you try tube rolling? I found a couple of my tubes hummed and others were dead quiet.


----------



## SP Wild

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ford2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do not get me wrong it is a great amp but is not suited to some low z phones._

 

I was led to believe the contrary. Any I ideas what would be the "ultimate" low z tube amp for Denons (possibly Grados - never heard them and are curious). I think I will try the ohm adapter, cheers.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

I use Grados extensively with my HD+ and have no intrusive hum whatsoever. I'm using an RCA 7025 at the moment, but have also tried various 5751 and 12AX7 valves. Cannot comment about Denons.

 For comparison, my WA6 often exhibits hum with both low and high impedance phones. It's well within the range of tolerance for a tube amp, but it's still present.


----------



## ford2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SP Wild* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was led to believe the contrary. Any I ideas what would be the "ultimate" low z tube amp for Denons (possibly Grados - never heard them and are curious). I think I will try the ohm adapter, cheers._

 


 It is not all about low z,it depends on the sensitivity which in my case for the CD3000's is 104dB/mW,I believe most Grado's are around 94.


----------



## ford2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you try tube rolling? I found a couple of my tubes hummed and others were dead quiet._

 


 Tube rolling had no affect,this is a circuit induced hum that is there independant of the volume control.
 I only use this amp with the SA5000 now so it is not a problem,just want others to know that with low z/high sensitivity phones noise can be a problem not just with this amp but all tube amps and a few SS amps as well.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eucariote* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ 

 I've also read MacedonianHero rave about them with the same amp and lmilhan (the originator of this thread) seems to like the combination a lot._

 

Yep...zero hum that can be expected from any amp or iPod (with 5751 tubes that is). 12AX7 though...major hum with the D7000s (not recommended at all).

 Actually I just got my hands on a GE 5 Star 5751, very nice! I think I might ever so slightly still prefer the Sylvania Grey Plate Triple Micas, but not by much!


----------



## rich1122

I can confirm that the HD250 has a serious hum issue with Grados that has nothing to do with the tubes. With mine, the hum is only present on the left channel and doesn't get louder when I increase the volume. It's pretty noticeable on my RS-1s, and it's even worse with my UM3Xs.

 I've added the 50 ohm resistors as Dr. Peppard suggested, which helped some, but I'm thinking of trying higher ohm resistors to get it quieter.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

I did some exotic tube shopping for the past week. Picked up another pair of the lovely GE 5751 TMBP's and a rare treasure, the "Holy Grail of 5751", the Sylvania TMBP Gold Brand. They're gold brand, but don't actually have gold pins. I just got the Sylvania's today and warming them up right now. I didn't expect much, but they do sound noticeably different than the gray plate versions. Too soon to say for sure, but they kinda sound like a _even more refined and detailed version of the GE TMBP's_. I can still sense the tube warmth, but the black plates are a lot less warm than the gray plate version, and even less warm than the GE TMBP. Separation is fantastic. 

 I'm still waiting for the Raytheon WMG's (thanks for the link Dongringo). Only tube I'm still searching for are the Tung-Sol black plates.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did some exotic tube shopping for the past week. Picked up another pair of the lovely GE 5751 TMBP's and a rare treasure, the "Holy Grail of 5751", the Sylvania TMBP Gold Brand. They're gold brand, but don't actually have gold pins. I just got the Sylvania's today and warming them up right now. I didn't expect much, but they do sound noticeably different than the gray plate versions. Too soon to say for sure, but they kinda sound like a even more refined and detailed version of the GE TMBP's. I can still sense the tube warmth, but the black plates are a lot less warm than the gray plate version, and even less warm than the GE TMBP. Separation is fantastic. 

 I'm still waiting for the Raytheon WMG's (thanks for the link Dongringo). Only tube I'm still searching for are the Tung-Sol black plates. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Interesting...I actually prefer the slightly more open and airy presentation of the grey plates to the black plate.


----------



## orkney

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did some exotic tube shopping for the past week. Picked up another pair of the lovely GE 5751 TMBP's and a rare treasure, the "Holy Grail of 5751", the Sylvania TMBP Gold Brand. They're gold brand, but don't actually have gold pins. I just got the Sylvania's today and warming them up right now. I didn't expect much, but they do sound noticeably different than the gray plate versions. Too soon to say for sure, but they kinda sound like a even more refined and detailed version of the GE TMBP's. I can still sense the tube warmth, but the black plates are a lot less warm than the gray plate version, and even less warm than the GE TMBP. Separation is fantastic._

 

I love the Syl Gold Brand 5751s -- by far my favourite of that family. Hopefully will be able to try them out in an HD Super II... soon...

 best,

 o


----------



## JeepnHeel

I'm really pumped -- Dr. Lloyd is making my Super II Custom right now. This is my first headphone amp and first foray into tubes... wanted to start off right!

 I originally had ordered an EAR+ HD, but as time came closer to the build I just couldn't keep my $$ in the wallet... although the difference actually wasn't much with his introductory price. Will post impressions when they come in, but I really don't have much experience to compare it to.


----------



## Voodoochile

I think you'll like it; I know the HD is a great sounding amp. It's a nice, straightforward design, and works very well with no drama.


----------



## JeepnHeel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voodoochile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you'll like it; I know the HD is a great sounding amp. It's a nice, straightforward design, and works very well with no drama._

 

Thanks-- good to hear. I was initially looking at a Little Dot MKIII, but decided to go for a bit more versatility, as I'll be using both Grado's and Senn's eventually. I should have known then that I'd have trouble just going a 'bit' more, but such is life...

 Your handle is actually one of the first tracks to be played through it (have a mix of old/new Jimi vinyl at the top of the proverbial stack).


----------



## SemiAudiophile

I received the Raytheon windmill getter black plates last week and had a couple days to run it in and listen. The impression I got from listening to them in those two days were that it has a very classic tube sound to them. Really smooth with a lot of meat to them. Maybe I had too high expectations of them or didn't burn them in long enough, but I wasn't far too impressed with them. It seems to be pretty refined but lacks the detail compared to one of my all time favorites, the GE triple mica black plates.

 My top rankings are so far with the Ear+ HD:
 1. Sylvania Gold Brand triple mica black plate - best soundstage, excellent control, 3D image, refinement, detail, smoooth
 2. GE triple mica black plate (regular, not 5 star) - well rounded, good at everything. not too warm, slightly sweet. 
 3. Sylvania Gold Brand gray plate - good refinement, lush, a bit on the warmer side, smooth.
 4. Raytheon windmill getter black plate - refined, classic tubey sound, smooth
 5. Tung Sol 12ax7 gold pin reissue - nice air and detail, clear.
 6. the rest various tubes not worth mentioning...


----------



## snejk

Thanks for the impression and rankings Semi.

 After getting the T1 I sometimes feel that some voices are too dark, or maybe full is a better word. I only have two 5751 tubes, the Sylvania Gold Gray plate and Groove tubes 5751 tube. Both exhibit this but the GT to a lesser extent.

 When I got the T1 I tested both with my MAD amp and my Naim Headline (SS) and quickly prefered the MAD. But recently I tried the Naim again and while some "magic" gets lost the bass control is slightly improved and the above mentioned darkness/fullness is reduced.

 Which tube do you guys think has the greatest chance of reducing this darkness in voices?


----------



## Voodoochile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JeepnHeel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks-- good to hear. I was initially looking at a Little Dot MKIII, but decided to go for a bit more versatility, as I'll be using both Grado's and Senn's eventually. I should have known then that I'd have trouble just going a 'bit' more, but such is life...

 Your handle is actually one of the first tracks to be played through it (have a mix of old/new Jimi vinyl at the top of the proverbial stack)._

 

I have both cans as well, and they both are very nice with the Mapletree. I don't think I could pick only one, they each have their strengths.

 I'd say "sorry about your wallet"- but if you have a tube amp on the way and already have some Grados and Senns, then you are plenty familiar with the side effects already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Don't forget to enjoy the music, too!


----------



## Trees

Got my EAR+HD today. Just WOW! A major upgrade from the EF-1 I was using previously. 

 My HF-2 really shines with this amp. My HD650 is better with the EAR than with any other amp I have used, but the 650 still seems dull and lifeless compared to the HF-2. Not planning on rolling tubes, and want to upgrade anyway. So I'll replace the 650. 

 Question: Replace the HD650 with the T1, HD800, or HE-5LE? Or others?

 I've been looking through the various threads and for this amp, my BDP-83SE source and my listening tastes, it seems like the T1 has a slight edge over the HD800 and the HE-5LE.

 Budget: <$1,500 USD.

 Listen to anything except rap. Latest CDs played: Dire Straights, Sultans of Swing; Rebecca Pidgeon, Retrospective; Alison Kraus & Union Station, Live; Head-Fi Sampler, Hi-rez cut to DVD-A; Lady Antebellum, Lady Antebellum; ELVIS 30 #1s; Metallica, Metallica; Eva Cassidy, Live at Blues Alley.

 Thanks for any advice,
 Trees


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *snejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the impression and rankings Semi.

 After getting the T1 I sometimes feel that some voices are too dark, or maybe full is a better word. I only have two 5751 tubes, the Sylvania Gold Gray plate and Groove tubes 5751 tube. Both exhibit this but the GT to a lesser extent.

 When I got the T1 I tested both with my MAD amp and my Naim Headline (SS) and quickly prefered the MAD. But recently I tried the Naim again and while some "magic" gets lost the bass control is slightly improved and the above mentioned darkness/fullness is reduced.

 Which tube do you guys think has the greatest chance of reducing this darkness in voices?_

 

I think the GE TMBP's are a safe bet, they sound "clearer". They're like the Sylvania Gold gray plate but not as warm. The Sylvania gray plate are euphonic and lush but I find them to be overly warm with most headphones I pair them with. I'm not suprised that you get better bass control on your Naim. SS usually exhibit tighter bass, clearer sound.


----------



## gknix

Couldn't really find it around, if anyone could redirect me, comment on this.

 How does the Ear+ HD Super II and Ear+ HD differ? Worth the upgrade?


----------



## wlvca

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gknix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Couldn't really find it around, if anyone could redirect me, comment on this.

 How does the Ear+ HD Super II and Ear+ HD differ? Worth the upgrade?_

 

I am going to order the Super II. The price difference is only $100.00 based on the Super II's intro price of $800.00.

 Seems like a good deal to me for the separate power module and a much better value than the Woo 6 SE.

 Caveat: Haven't heard either Mapletree so this is speculation on my part based on reading responses here. Not too many Super II's delivered yet.


----------



## jasont

Finally got my Ear+ HD kit.  Apparently all his crap
   

   
  will look like this when I'm done.
   

   
  Yikes.
   
  I'll post some pics as I build it.


----------



## jasont

Finally got my MAD Ear+ HD kit.  Apparently all this crap
   

   
  will turn into this when I'm done.
   

   
  Yikes.
   
  I'll take pics as I make progress on the build.


----------



## jasont

Hmm, my post announcing the arrival of my MAD Ear+ kit went into limbo somewhere so I'll add it here.  I apologize if it shows up at some point and this becomes redundant.
   
  I finally got my MAD Ear+ HD kit.  I've never done anything like this before.  Apparently all this stuff
   

   
  becomes this when I'm done with it.
   

   
  Yikes.
   
*Phase 1*
   
  Here's what the end of Phase 1 looks like.
   

   

   

   
  The instructions are well done and easy to follow.  So far it's been pretty straight forward but I haven't had to solder yet


----------



## robert

If you haven't soldered in a while, or ever, go to Rat Shack and pick up a few terminal strips and some wire that's the same gauge (I don't recall off hand), and practice.  Heat the joint, then add the solder.  The joint should be shiny, not matte.  Matte (fuzzy) is cold, which is not good.  Cut to lengths so that the wires run parallel to the sides of the chassis, with 90 degree bends.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





robert said:


> If you haven't soldered in a while, or ever, go to Rat Shack and pick up a few terminal strips and some wire that's the same gauge (I don't recall off hand), and practice.  Heat the joint, then add the solder.  The joint should be shiny, not matte.  Matte (fuzzy) is cold, which is not good.  Cut to lengths so that the wires run parallel to the sides of the chassis, with 90 degree bends.


 

 And pick up a copy of IPC-A-610 and J-STD-001 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Everything you need to know about assembly and soldering.


----------



## rehabitat

This is on its way to me:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/497525/fs-mad-ear-hd-se#post_6715322
   
  I can't wait to get my grubby hands on it!


----------



## Mr Joboto

Argh, you beat me to it


----------



## rehabitat

Sorry - lol


----------



## Mr Joboto

Oh well, in any case a MAD seems to be in my very near future


----------



## rehabitat

Good luck with that.  I consider myself lucky to have picked one up in Oz.
   
  I shall report back forthwith


----------



## rehabitat

Got it today and so far very impressed with the smooth power this thing delivers.  I'm listening with AKG K601s and the jacks are wired only to the 4ohm taps.  Volume from 12 o'clock and up.  I'll be rewiring one of the jacks to the 8ohm taps this weekend.
   
  I only have to build myself a CMP to feed my DAC19 and my journey to the dark side will be complete.


----------



## Mr Joboto

You make me jealous yo


----------



## rehabitat

soz


----------



## spahn_ranch

Has anyone had a crossfeed filter built into this amp by the Dr?


----------



## mrarroyo

The good Doctor had his version of an X-Feed as part of a previous amp, the HD150. See the right knob below.


----------



## rehabitat

The Ear+ I bought the other day is an early 2005 build and has a three pole switch -  mono/stereo/blend.  The blend function crossfeeds with a 6db separation between channels.  I'm sure he would add this to a custom build if requested.  I have tried it and it's a little too much; almost mono to my ear, but I haven't tried it with early hard-panned mixes yet.  When compared to the crossfeed implemented in the Arrow 12HE portable, the latter is much more subtle.


----------



## spahn_ranch

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> The good Doctor had his version of an X-Feed as part of a previous amp, the HD150. See the right knob below.


 
  I like the looks of that front. Is the blend stepped, steppless or simply on/off?


  
  Quote: 





rehabitat said:


> The Ear+ I bought the other day is an early 2005 build and has a three pole switch -  mono/stereo/blend.  The blend function crossfeeds with a 6db separation between channels.  I'm sure he would add this to a custom build if requested.  I have tried it and it's a little too much; almost mono to my ear, but I haven't tried it with early hard-panned mixes yet.  When compared to the crossfeed implemented in the Arrow 12HE portable, the latter is much more subtle.


 


 Indeed, I'll rather err on the side of less than more crosfeed. Since getting a DIYFP Corda Cross some weeks ago, I've been hooked on using either the low or medium positions almost all the time. The high position does a nice job with extreme L/R mixes. I rarely bypass it and disconnect it only to check for noticable differences in sound with and without it in the chain; and I can't claim to have found anything to mention.


----------



## mrarroyo

You could vary the amount of "blend".


----------



## rehabitat

I opened mine up last night to look at rewiring one of the jacks to the 8ohm taps.  Looks easy enough but I had to undo the mounts of the right channel OT to make room to remove the jacks from the faceplate.  I'll hopefully have it up and running again tonight.
   
  On examining the innards and checking the circuit diagram, I am happy to learn that my build has the Black Gates in the power section, wired in parallel after the rectifier diodes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> You could vary the amount of "blend".


 

 I checked the circuit diagram and 100k resistors have been used to achieve the 6db crossfeed.  Can anyone suggest what other values I can experiment with to increase the differential, or point me to an online resource to guide me?  Sorry if this is a dumb question, I am a keen learner.


----------



## replytoken

This is probably a question for Miguel, since he has had his EAR for as long, if not longer, than me.  Has anybody found that their 12B4A's became noisy?  My EAR++ is also a preamp (w/a 12BH7A tube), and while Dr. Peppard does not believe that the 12B4A's have much impact on the sound of his amps, it appears that a new (to me) set of 12B4A's seems to have quieted down my amp when listening through my speakers.  It seems hard to believe that I wore through my three initial sets of 12B4A's, especially since Dr. Peppard thought they should last a very long time, but my new Philco 12B4's (which are tinted gray!) seem very quiet.  Has anybody else gone through a set of 12B4A's?  And if so, what tipped you off that they were the problem tubes?
   
  --Ken


----------



## rehabitat

I am fascinated by the usefulness of the cross-feed _and mono!_ on this amp.  Just this evening it has served me to reduce fatigue when listening to complex and busy music with a severe stereo mix, e.g. Mahavishnu Orchestra, and to reduce the perception of noise on a live recording with lots of hiss and a suspect lineage (dimeadozen!).
   
  Using it closes-in the soundstage, which seems to reduce the perception of detail, and makes certain recordings less fatiguing.  Although it seems heavy handed at times, it is certainly a great option to have when the need arises.
   
  I'm going to look at replacing the blend switch with one that has more positions and wiring-in some more resistors to increase my cross-blend options.
  Any suggestions, no matter how pithy, are of course welcome


----------



## eucariote

Quote: 





replytoken said:


> Has anybody else gone through a set of 12B4A's?  And if so, what tipped you off that they were the problem tubes?
> 
> --Ken


 

 I had one go bad after a few weeks of use.  It sounded like light continuous static that would come in & out every few minutes.  After swapping the L & R tubes and hearing the static switch ears it was pretty clear that was the culprit.  Replaced it with another red NOS RCA 12B4A 3 months ago, it sounds well matched and all has worked fine since.


----------



## replytoken

Quote: 





> It sounded like light continuous static that would come in & out every few minutes.


 
   
  That would be a pretty good description.  Unfortunately, it is more noticeable when the amp has been playing for quite some time.  I did try to switch tubes, but I am beginning to think that after four years, my original sets have not aged gracefully.  They may test somewhat strong, but they seem somewhat noisy.  Oh, the joy of tubes! 
   
  --Ken


----------



## mrarroyo

Hi Ken before you throw those tubes away clean the pins with an stiff brush and isopropyl alcohol. Also with the amp off and unplugged re-tighten the tube sockets. Lastly if you have to look for a pair of NOS GE red labeled 12B4A tubes. I have two pairs waiting for the day I buy another Mapletree.


----------



## replytoken

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> Hi Ken before you throw those tubes away clean the pins with an stiff brush and isopropyl alcohol. Also with the amp off and unplugged re-tighten the tube sockets. Lastly if you have to look for a pair of NOS GE red labeled 12B4A tubes. I have two pairs waiting for the day I buy another Mapletree.


 

 Hi Miguel,
   
  Thanks for the advice.  I will certainly not dispose of the tubes, but I thought that cleaning them with a brush was not recommended (because of the outer coating on the pins?).  Do you find that your 12B4A's make a difference in the sound of your amp?  I know that Dr. Peppard thinks otherwise.  He also seems to think that these tubes last forever, but I am not sure that I fully agree.
   
  --Ken


----------



## mrarroyo

Yes Ken I found  a difference with different tubes, not night and day but there. I also think the GE grey plate 5751 is a great driver tube for the amp. Good luck.


----------



## Kevin.T

New Ear+HD owner here!
   
  I've read each 44 pages of this thread so far, and for the sake of keeping this thread's discussion going, let me ask this: What phones synergise well with the Ear+HD? We know about Grado and Sennheiser, but what about Beyer? AKG? Audio-Technica? Denon? Any models in particular? High and low impedance, is there a clear difference in drive-ability?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





kevin.t said:


> New Ear+HD owner here!
> 
> I've read each 44 pages of this thread so far, and for the sake of keeping this thread's discussion going, let me ask this: What phones synergise well with the Ear+HD? We know about Grado and Sennheiser, but what about Beyer? AKG? Audio-Technica? Denon? Any models in particular? High and low impedance, is there a clear difference in drive-ability?


 

 The beyerdynamic 600 ohms headphones sing with it! I've tried the DT770/600, DT880/600, and the T1s.


----------



## stang

Quote: 





kevin.t said:


> New Ear+HD owner here!
> 
> I've read each 44 pages of this thread so far, and for the sake of keeping this thread's discussion going, let me ask this: What phones synergise well with the Ear+HD? We know about Grado and Sennheiser, but what about Beyer? AKG? Audio-Technica? Denon? Any models in particular? High and low impedance, is there a clear difference in drive-ability?


 

 I have actually heard every one of those with my MAD Ear+ HD, but not long enough to write any proper impressions. Beyerdynamic DT880 600ohm sound great with it, but I prefer the M3 for its better treble. Denon D5000 sounded better with the M3, also. There was too much bass with the MAD Ear+ HD.


----------



## Kevin.T

Thread dying... must ... keep alive...
   
  No seriously, I've got a couple things I'd like to discuss in this thread, so please bear with me:
   
  1. I've tried my HD-600s with the Ear+ HD these last couple of days and the results were... disappointing. I read pretty much everywhere that the amp was voiced with the HD-600 so I guess my expectations were high, but I feel there's something off with the pairing. With my 5751s*, they sound dull and detail-shy ; with my 12AX7s**, they get their bite back, but they have a bright and somewhat "glassy / hollow" presentation. It might not be a fair comparison, but I feel the Cayin HA-1A makes them sound much more natural/musical.
   
  Anyone who has experience with the 600/650 and Ear+ HD combo can comment on this? What tubes do you use, and what presentation do you get? Maybe I just dont have the right tubes. I'd really love for my HD-600 to work just right with this amp... I don't want to get rid of either! ... (OTOH, nothing to say about the RS1i's with this amp.... everything is fine and dandy there!)
   
  2. It says on the Mapletree website that the power output of the regular Ear+ HD is only 100mW. (link: http://hollowstate.netfirms.com/HD.htm) How can that be right? This seems really low for a mains powered amplifier. And If the 100mW thing is not right, why would Dr. Lloyd put that on his own website? Pardon my ignorance, I'm not very knowledgeable of electrics and I'm just trying to understand if and how this can be right.
   
  Food for thought...
   
   
   
  (* Tubes used: GE JG-5751WA TMBP + RCA JRC-5751 DMBP)
  (** Tubes used: Raytheon 12AX7 Black plates + GE 12AX7 Grey plates)


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Hi Kevin -- ain't tube rolling fun? With my Ear+ HD, I've had somewhat similar experiences -- I felt the 5751s (Sylvania JAN, Sylvania JAS and others) were a bit flabby and unfocused with my HD650s, but quite nice with my RS-1s. The 12AX7s, on the other hand, were generally a bit overbright with the RS-1s (hard to believe, right?) but dead on with the Senns. Not wanting to _need_ to switch tubes every time I switch cans, I've settled on a NOS RCA 7025 driver with both my HD650s and my RS-1s. The 7025 is said to have "the warmth of a 5751 with the gain of a 12AX7," and that it exactly my experience. It's not a widely known tube, so they're fairly easy to find in the $20-30 range for NOS.
   
  Happy listening!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





olias of sunhillow said:


> Hi Kevin -- ain't tube rolling fun? With my Ear+ HD, I've had somewhat similar experiences -- I felt the 5751s (Sylvania JAN, Sylvania JAS and others) were a bit flabby and unfocused with my HD650s, but quite nice with my RS-1s. The 12AX7s, on the other hand, were generally a bit overbright with the RS-1s (hard to believe, right?) but dead on with the Senns. Not wanting to _need_ to switch tubes every time I switch cans, I've settled on a NOS RCA 7025 driver with both my HD650s and my RS-1s. The 7025 is said to have "the warmth of a 5751 with the gain of a 12AX7," and that it exactly my experience. It's not a widely known tube, so they're fairly easy to find in the $20-30 range for NOS.
> 
> Happy listening!


 

 I'm not a fan of the 5751 JAN Sylvanias...to hot a treble. But the 50s-60s NOS (Grey Plate and Black Plate Triple Micas) are my favourite. A close second is the 5751 GE 5-Star.
   
  I typically only use the 12AX7s with my T1s from time to time.


----------



## replytoken

I am wondering if there are any EAR owners in the greater Seattle area that might be able to help me troubleshoot a few 12B4A tubes.  I can do this by mail, but it is easier in person.  Any local brethern of the orange glow?
   
  --Ken


----------



## Kevin.T

Miguel,
   
  Seeing your post above, were you saying you'd be willing to sell one of your pairs of GE red labeled 12B4A? Because if that is right, I'm interested!


----------



## mrarroyo

Hi Kevin, I have had those tubes (2 matched sets) for over 3 years! I have not sold them in anticipation of buying another Mapletree, now you got me thinking. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## rehabitat

you are SUCH a tease!


----------



## replytoken

Any EAR owners had the pleasure of listening to a Line 2A SE from Dr. Peppard?  I was curious to hear your thoughts.
   
  --Ken


----------



## replytoken

Has anybody rolled a 12AY7 into their EAR?  If so, what brand, and what did you think?
   
  --Ken


----------



## rehabitat

Red labeled GE 12B4A:
   
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-VINTAGE-NOS-GE-12B4A-TUBE-MADE-USA-/180512061245?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2
   
  This guy only sells to the US so one of you guys should pick this up.  I'll have to keep looking.


----------



## replytoken

Quote:


rehabitat said:


> Red labeled GE 12B4A:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-VINTAGE-NOS-GE-12B4A-TUBE-MADE-USA-/180512061245?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2
> 
> This guy only sells to the US so one of you guys should pick this up.  I'll have to keep looking.


 

 If you are having trouble finding a pair of 12B4A's why not contact Dr. Peppard?  I am not certain what is special about this seller.  There is almost no information, and the tubes are sold "as is".  I am guessing you can do better.
   
  --Ken


----------



## rehabitat

It's the more desirable one with red print, which seems to be rare.  I have plenty of other types, just none of these.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/239485/mad-ear-purist-hd-appreciation-thread/645#post_6754976


----------



## spahn_ranch

My Purist HD has gone bass anemic in the right channel. Tried both inputs 1 and 2, same result. It does however work nicely as a pre-amp, so I guess the problem is somewhere in the guts/wiring and not the tubes.
   
  Any suggestions?


----------



## replytoken

Quote: 





spahn_ranch said:


> My Purist HD has gone bass anemic in the right channel. Tried both inputs 1 and 2, same result. It does however work nicely as a pre-amp, so I guess the problem is somewhere in the guts/wiring and not the tubes.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 

 I would start with a quick e-mail to Lloyd.  He is good at suggesting diagnostics to try before taking the amp apart.
   
  --Ken


----------



## M0T0XGUY

Quote: 





spahn_ranch said:


> My Purist HD has gone bass anemic in the right channel. Tried both inputs 1 and 2, same result. It does however work nicely as a pre-amp, so I guess the problem is somewhere in the guts/wiring and not the tubes.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 

 You could try swapping the left and right tubes and see if things change, just in case it is a tube issue.


----------



## BigAmish

Keeping the wonky-tube discussion going...(cheap bump)
   
  I am ashamed to say that up until several days ago I was considering selling my MAD Ear+ HD, but thankfully that has all changed.  For the last several months I have been thinking that I needed an upgrade from my MAD Ear+ HD as I was disappointed that its performance was not really all that better than my Clip+ --> CMoyBB 2.02 --> RS-1 combo.  However, when recently listening in dim light conditions I saw purple haze flare-ups in both of my 12B4As that I never noticed before, and began to think that the batch of Sylvania 12B4A tubes I bought for a song on eBay may not have been as strong as advertised.  I went through all of those suspect eBay tubes & had issues with all but one of them.  I then dug up a little used pair of white labeled GE 12B4As & they fired up without issue.  I listened again, and all of the air, detail, & intimacy that I remembered upon first buying my MAD Ear+ HD several years ago returned in spades.
   
  Point being, tube decline can be so gradual as to be nearly unnoticeable unless directly compared against known strong tubes. I am now reconstituting my 12B4A collection with tubes from less dubious sources.  MAD Ear+HD...I could never quit you!


----------



## hentai

Quote: 





kevin.t said:


> Thread dying... must ... keep alive...
> 
> No seriously, I've got a couple things I'd like to discuss in this thread, so please bear with me:
> 
> ...


 

 I remember when i had the MAD and the hd600 , only telefunken ecc83 suits the headphone , the others like 5751 or 12AX7 are not really good for sennheisers. That may indicate that MAD is not an ideal amp for the sennheiser


----------



## Twinster

Hello
   
  Can someone confirm if I can rolled a GE 5965 12AV7 clear top tube in place of my 5751 in my MAD EAR+ purist HD?
   
  Thank you!
   
  Simon


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





twinster said:


> Hello
> 
> Can someone confirm if I can rolled a GE 5965 12AV7 clear top tube in place of my 5751 in my MAD EAR+ purist HD?
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm thinking no. But to be sure, you can always email Dr. Peppard. He usually responds within a day or so.


----------



## Twinster

I did and here he`s answer:
   
  "The heater current is 0.225 A which is higher than the 12AX7 0.15 A. I think the power transformers are OK with this but the heater and plate voltages may fall a bit as a result. It is safe to try. The biasing won't be optimal so I would be surprised of it sounds better but you never know.
  
 Lloyd"
   
  I'm asking because I saw this post http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/249451/tubes-for-the-mapletree-ear#post_3125938 and  Frihed89 talked about using the12AV7 family with his MAD amplifier. I will try it (I've got 4x 5965 very cheap coming) and report back the result.  his MADww.


----------



## Twinster

Ok, I received the 4x GE 5965 Clear Top that I won on eBay this week and I just want to share with everyone that it sound FANTASTICS!!!!! I'm not kidding. I was not expecting much after I received the message back from Dr. Lloyd at MAD but WOW! soundstage is amazing and the music got a 3D effect that I don't seem to get from my other tubes. The bass is fast and tight (not flabby) and the male/female voices are to die for. I've tried it with my SR225 and DT990/600 and only had to raise the volume from 9 to 10 with my Grado compare to GE 5751 5 Stars. Knowing this tube has a lower MU of 48 compare to 70 for 5751 it's not bad. The only negative I found so far is while no music play if I raise the volume I can hear some noise (microphonic??) that with my other tubes is completely black. Not noticable with music playing.
   
  Anyway if someone is interested on trying one in their EAR+ amplifier just send me a PM. I've got the four tubes for only $25 shipped. Much cheaper then my other tubes that average $50 each.
   

  CHEERS!


----------



## BigAmish

Quote: 





twinster said:


> Ok, I received the 4x GE 5965 Clear Top that I won on eBay this week and I just want to share with everyone that it sound FANTASTICS!!!!! I'm not kidding. I was not expecting much after I received the message back from Dr. Lloyd at MAD but WOW! soundstage is amazing and the music got a 3D effect that I don't seem to get from my other tubes. The bass is fast and tight (not flabby) and the male/female voices are to die for. I've tried it with my SR225 and DT990/600 and only had to raise the volume from 9 to 10 with my Grado compare to GE 5751 5 Stars. Knowing this tube has a lower MU of 48 compare to 70 for 5751 it's not bad. The only negative I found so far is while no music play if I raise the volume I can hear some noise (microphonic??) that with my other tubes is completely black. Not noticable with music playing.


 

  Congrats on the find!  Let us know your long-term impressions if you can. 
   
  I am enjoying a brand-new pair of red-label GE 12B4As that just arrived today & I love their dynamic range.  Very slightly better than my heavily used white-label GEs (without the microphonics), and considerably better than my green-label JAN GEs whose dynamic range is comparatively poor.
   
  Happy listening!


----------



## Frihed89

Yes, when I had the amp; it was an RCA black plate.  It sounded darker than the 6414 or 7062, but I liked the tone, particularly with guitar music.
  
  Quote: 





replytoken said:


> Has anybody rolled a 12AY7 into their EAR?  If so, what brand, and what did you think?
> 
> --Ken


----------



## getintechtom

Does anyone know what version this is? (The post said it was the Ear+ Purist HD2 but I couldn't find any info)  I just purchased it but haven't received it yet.
   

   
  Thanks in advance.
  Tom


----------



## rehabitat

Ask the maker Dr Peppard. I emailed him a serial number prior to a purchase. He kindly gave me what info he had, which included a pdf of the schematic of a related model.


----------



## lbj

I'm thinking about the Ear+ HD kit.  I love to build kits and this seems right up my alley.  My current headphones are the Denon D2000, which people seem to agree pairs well with the MAD amp.  However an upgrade path I'm considering for the future is orthodynamic.  Anyone have both the Ear+ HD and a set of orthos like the Hifiman or Audeze phones?  How well does the standard Ear+ drive orthos?  Sorry if this has been covered, I skimmed the thread and didn't see anything.  I asked Dr Peppard and he said that while he didn't have direct experience with orthos, or feedback from customers, he believed that the amp would be more than capable.


----------



## rattesp

You could send a PM to sokolov91. He has my MAD and I'm pretty sure he tried it with his LCD-2.


----------



## eucariote

You could also ask Macedonian Hero, he has both LCD-2 and Mad Ear+HD.  I can check the pairing tonight with a Mad Ear+ HD and Denon D5000 if you'd like.  I found that the D7000 can clip a little on jagged highs (saxophone) so I tend to use an SS amp with them now.


----------



## lbj

Thanks guys, pms sent.  Eucariote, if you could try your Denons with the amp that'd be great, I'd be very interested to hear what you think.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

I have a pair of LA2000 Lites (modded D2000s). I much prefer them with SS amps (I've tried Concerto, G'Lite, KICAS standard) to either my recently sold MAD Ear+ HD or current Super II. With the tube amps, bass becomes too diffuse and slow, and the overall sound becomes too warm (and I'm a fan of warm-sounding amps and cans). I haven't heard a pair of stock D2000s, so I can't comment on them specifically, but I suspect the LA2000 Lites provide a reasonably similar experience.
   
  That said, building an Ear+ HD from a kit sounds like an excellent task. Once my soldering skills reach a certain level, I'll probably do the same.


----------



## getintechtom

Has anyone listened to the EAR+ HD(2) with the Beyerdynamic DT990's (600ohm)? If so, any feedback would be appreciated.
   
   
  Thanks
  Thomas


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





lbj said:


> I'm thinking about the Ear+ HD kit.  I love to build kits and this seems right up my alley.  My current headphones are the Denon D2000, which people seem to agree pairs well with the MAD amp.  However an upgrade path I'm considering for the future is orthodynamic.  Anyone have both the Ear+ HD and a set of orthos like the Hifiman or Audeze phones?  How well does the standard Ear+ drive orthos?  Sorry if this has been covered, I skimmed the thread and didn't see anything.  I asked Dr Peppard and he said that while he didn't have direct experience with orthos, or feedback from customers, he believed that the amp would be more than capable.


 
   
  Quote: 





rattesp said:


> You could send a PM to sokolov91. He has my MAD and I'm pretty sure he tried it with his LCD-2.


 
  Quote:


eucariote said:


> You could also ask Macedonian Hero, he has both LCD-2 and Mad Ear+HD.  I can check the pairing tonight with a Mad Ear+ HD and Denon D5000 if you'd like.  I found that the D7000 can clip a little on jagged highs (saxophone) so I tend to use an SS amp with them now.


 
   

 Sorry guys...long night getting the kids to bed. My 3 year old son has got an ear infection...made for a really long evening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Here are my thoughts (very similar to Olias of Sunhillow and eucariote) with regards to the D7000s (sorry I only heard or owned the D7000s)....I preferred them with SS amps. A bit too wooley and sloppy with my MAD tube amp. I much preferred my Concerto with them.
   
  With regards to the LCD-2s, while the MAD does sound quite nice (but really I only recommend using the 12AX7 tube for the added 30% gain), I find the MAD Ear+HD a very tubey tube amp. So a brilliant match for my RS1i and Edition 8LEs (helps with the treble on both quite a bit), but with the LCD-2s, a bit too warm with a smaller sound stage (and a bit too stuffy). The mids though are INCREDIBLY silky smooth. But the treble does get pushed back a bit too much for my liking and the bass doesn't seem as tight as with my Concerto or WA2.
   
  Hope this helps.


----------



## eucariote

Quote: 





lbj said:


> Thanks guys, pms sent.  Eucariote, if you could try your Denons with the amp that'd be great, I'd be very interested to hear what you think.


 


  Tried the D7000/D5000 with that problematic passage I mentioned earlier- actually a trombone solo on Coltrane's Blue Train and didn't have the problems with the D7000 this time.  With both headphones, the main difference between the MAD Ear +, with the tube I happen to be using (Sylvania gray plate 5751) and the SS amp on a Lavry dac/amp is that the treble is softened.  Out the Lavry, the treble has more extension and sizzle, which also gives instruments have a bit more of an attack.  The mellowed treble is not a bad thing with Denons, which are a bit v-shaped in their signature.


----------



## lbj

I understand about the kids, I have 4 yr old and a 1 yr old myself.  They have a penchant for waking up at odd hours, which is why I'm typing this at 3:30am. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks to everybody for their input.  It's very very helpful.  I'd been reading about how people have been enjoying their Denons with this amp, so all the comments about the overly warm sound has been a wakeup call.  I enjoy a rich seductive sound, so (hopefully) the tubey signature of the amp won't bother me.  And it sounds like the amp can handle the LCD-2, even if it's kind of borderline.
   
  The other amp that's on my mind right now is the new Lyr.  That one seems to tick all the right boxes, and it's sure priced right.  I'd love to build an Ear+ HD and definitely may still do so, but part of me wants to wait just a little bit and see how the new Schiit pans out.


----------



## lbj

Just to follow up, I bought the Ear+ HD kit!  The pull of DIY was too strong and the recommendations on this board were too convincing to go any other direction.  Thanks again all.


----------



## tme110

I  just picked one up too.  Though even after reading all of these threads I just realized I'm still not completely sure about one thing.  I was just assuming the EAR+ HD had a pre-out...but now that I'm looking it doesn't look like it?  If not, is it an option and at what price?
   
  I absolutely can't wait though!


----------



## dongringo

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> With regards to the LCD-2s, while the MAD does sound quite nice (but really I only recommend using the 12AX7 tube for the added 30% gain), I find the MAD Ear+HD a very tubey tube amp. So a brilliant match for my RS1i and Edition 8LEs (helps with the treble on both quite a bit), but with the LCD-2s, a bit too warm with a smaller sound stage (and a bit too stuffy). The mids though are INCREDIBLY silky smooth. But the treble does get pushed back a bit too much for my liking and the bass doesn't seem as tight as with my Concerto or WA2.
> Hope this helps.


 


  Interesting, because I've experienced exactly the opposite with the LCD-2/Ear+ as compared to my brother's Concerto. This is with a sylvania 5751 bp tm or Raytheon bp windmill, both 1950s nos. The bass is punchier, not bloated, the treble perfect, and the mids actually more forward than with the Concerto...just the way I like it. I've tried several tubes including a 12AX7 and imo the quality of the tube is more important than the gain. But hey, that's just me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Edit: I should probably mention that my Ear+ is equipped with the black gate filter capacitors in the power supply, which is something Mr. Peppard claims yields a better bass response. I haven't heard the stock filter caps, but this just might account for my experience with this combo.


----------



## lbj

Quote: 





tme110 said:


> I  just picked one up too.  Though even after reading all of these threads I just realized I'm still not completely sure about one thing.  I was just assuming the EAR+ HD had a pre-out...but now that I'm looking it doesn't look like it?  If not, is it an option and at what price?
> 
> I absolutely can't wait though!


 

 It passes a non-amplified signal through, controlled by the volume pot (attenuated) if I'm not mistaken.  So not a true pre-out, but a passive out.


----------



## tme110

Thanks - that's what I thought and that's exactly what I want but I just searched for pics of a couple EAR+ amps and I didn't see any additional connections that could be outputs...


----------



## rehabitat

There are many different iterations of this amp and some of them have a pre-out. Just ask the Doctor to add them for you. I should think the additional cost would be minor as it is only some wire and rca sockets, maybe a switch if you want one.


----------



## Greeni

Quote:


macedonianhero said:


> I find the MAD Ear+HD a very tubey tube amp. So a brilliant match for my RS1i and Edition 8LEs (helps with the treble on both quite a bit)....


 
   
  I have seen a number of members recommending the MAD Ear+HD and RS1i as having excellent synergy, but I do not seem to grasp a clear picture.
   
  Could someone enlighten me, what other goods would the combo excel besides helping to tame the bright treble of the RS1i.


----------



## BrianMendoza

In case anyone is interested, I have my Mapletree Ear HD+ for sale at the moment, at the same great price I got it for from Olias...
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/537770/ic-fs-ft-mapletree-audio-design-ear-hd
   
   
  (I know Olias, I didn't expect to sell it this soon or ever, but my loss of a job came unexpectedly)


----------



## BrianMendoza

Quote:


> I have seen a number of members recommending the MAD Ear+HD and RS1i as having excellent synergy, but I do not seem to grasp a clear picture.
> Could someone enlighten me, what other goods would the combo excel besides helping to tame the bright treble of the RS1i.


 

 I can tell you personally, and Olias can also, that the MAD Ear HD+ & RS1 combination is what the RS1 was made for...
  It gives it the perfect amount of warmth without sounding too lush, and it makes everything so effortlessly smooth sounding.
   
  I'm so bummed to put mine on the For Sale thread, but I just lost my job, so...
   
  PS. My for sale ad is a GREAT chance for anyone who hasn't tried a Mapletree to try one. At that price, you could try it, (and even though nearly impossible,) dislike it, and sell at no loss. The idea of a Mapletree owner even selling their amp, without a funny circumstance, is very rare.


----------



## matthewh133

I think it should pair excellently with my AD2000. Hopefully!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





dongringo said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 To confirm, my 12AX7 tubes:
   
  NOS Sylvania Grey Plate Triple Mica, NOS Sylvania Black Plate Triple Mica, NOS Mullard, Genalex Gold Lion, Tung-Sol Gold, Electro-Harmonix Gold....all very good tubes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  With the 5751, (NOS Sylvania Grey Plate Triple Mica, NOS Sylvania Black Plate Triple Mica, NOS GE 5 Star...also all very good tubes....maybe not windmill expensive, but still very highly regarded), the bass was a little muddy and recessed treble and not enough gain to make them really sing to my ears. The MAD amp is a great amp, no doubt with my RS1s/Ed. 8s/T1s/HD800s, but not as good with my LCD-2s. Just my experiences.
   
  I prefer the Concerto and WA2 by good margins over the MAD (which I feel lacks the appropriate headroom) with the LCD-2s...but that's with my ears...YMMV of course.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Quote:  





> (I know Olias, I didn't expect to sell it this soon or ever, but my loss of a job came unexpectedly)


 


  Does this mean you don't want to buy my Concerto, too?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Sucks about the job, man. Hang in there... equipment comes and goes very easily, but yourself and your family are always there. Be well.


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> To confirm, my 12AX7 tubes:
> 
> NOS Sylvania Grey Plate Triple Mica, NOS Sylvania Black Plate Triple Mica, NOS Mullard, Genalex Gold Lion, Tung-Sol Gold, Electro-Harmonix Gold....all very good tubes.
> 
> ...


 

 Macedonian, have you ever had a chance to hear any of the Audio-Technica's from the Ear+ HD?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No sorry I haven't.


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> No sorry I haven't.


 

 No worries thanks anyway. I'm thinking it may be a great match for my coming AD2000s. They are very fast, energetic headphones with a beautiful airiness, so I think the warmth from the Ear+ should smooth it over just a little and add a little more bass impact. Here's to hoping


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Please keep us posted. I'm curious to what you'll find.


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Please keep us posted. I'm curious to what you'll find.


 
   
  Will do. It will probably take 3-4 weeks for everything to arrive but I'll report back here after giving it all a good listen. I will be A/Bing with a HA-160, with the loser going to the For Sale forums.


----------



## spahn_ranch

HD2 owner here, expecting Raytheon 5751 WMG and Sylvania Gold Brand 5751 in the mail by monday or tuesday. Have had the amp since late summer and only rolled the Sovtek 12ax7lps and 5751. Really happy with my MAD/RS1 and excited to be done with enough research to have pulled the trigger on some NOS.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  My money is on you keeping the MAD amp. But that's coming from a tube guy.
   
  You should really hear the MAD with a pair of Grados (ideally RS1i's).


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> My money is on you keeping the MAD amp. But that's coming from a tube guy.
> 
> You should really hear the MAD with a pair of Grados (ideally RS1i's).


 

 I LOVED the RS1i's I heard through the Leben and HA-160 at a recent meet. I'm a guitarist and the guitar crunch was just amazing from them. The bass slam was also much better than I expected, and I didn't notice any harshness. Unfortunately there was no Ear+ HD around.
   
  I would love a pair of RS1i's, and it was a toss up between the RS1i and the AD2000 for my new cans, but ultimately I went for the AD2000 as it's extremely versatile and I love my post-rock, so the airiness and soundstage of the AD2000 led me to go with the AT's. After my overseas trip next year I think the RS1i will be my next set of cans, when I have the money to spend


----------



## rehabitat

Has anyone listened to the GS1000 with the MAD Ear?  I'd really like to know your impressions as I am considering purchasing these phones.  I've searched the thread and found only a couple of brief impressions with the Super version of this amp.  I have a regular version (with BG caps in the ps).


----------



## Armaegis

Has anyone heard the Ear+ with sextetts? I'm thinking of trying out the kit one of these days.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Has anyone heard the Ear+ with sextetts? I'm thinking of trying out the kit one of these days.


 


 yes, it drove my k240 lp fine. I think I prefer solid state with the K240's though.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





semiaudiophile said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Really? My favourite combination with the my MP Sextetts is from my Bottlehead Crack+Speedball. I'm wondering if the Ear+ is a step up or not.


----------



## spahn_ranch

At last I have a few tubes to roll on the HD2. My RS1 kicked the Sylvania Gold Brand to the curb and announced it's engaged to marry this one right here.
   
1024px


----------



## getintechtom

Just received my MAD HD2 the other day from a fellow head-fier but it came damaged. When raising the past nine o'clock heavy distortion fills my phones. I tried replacing both tubes, cords, and phones and still the same problem. I contacted Lloyd and he would like me to ship it to him for repair (and possibly upgrade).
   
  Has anyone experienced this issue? I checked the cables and caps but all looks ok. Is there anything else I should check before shipping it back to the good doctor?
   
  Thanks
 Thomas


----------



## tme110

Wow, that's a horrible introduction to MAD amps.  I've wondered how safe it was to ship equipment like this - and I've tried to buy the last for 'for sale' amps myself.  Sorry, I don't have any advise for you but it is good to hear, once again, that MAD fully supports their customers - even if they're not the original purchaser.


----------



## getintechtom

I was really hoping to post some comparison's to my other amps but I guess that will have to wait.
   
  Compared to many other companies I've dealt with MAD's Dr. Peppard has shown great interest in his customers (and their feedback) and concern over all the products he distributes. My HD2 was slightly customized with dual outputs for both hi and low impedance phones (which he knew right from the beginning ). 
   
  I believe my upgrade path will be the Blackgate Caps and DACT Attenuator. I wish he offered upgraded internal cables (silver would be nice) .
   
  I'll post my review once I get it back.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





getintechtom said:


> I was really hoping to post some comparison's to my other amps but I guess that will have to wait.
> 
> Compared to many other companies I've dealt with MAD's Dr. Peppard has shown great interest in his customers (and their feedback) and concern over all the products he distributes. My HD2 was slightly customized with dual outputs for both hi and low impedance phones (which he knew right from the beginning ).
> 
> ...


 

 I wouldn't worry, Dr. Lloyd is as good as it gets to customer care. He is a great guy to deal with and your amp is "in good hands".


----------



## replytoken

Quote:


getintechtom said:


> I contacted Lloyd and he would like me to ship it to him for repair (and possibly upgrade).
> 
> Is there anything else I should check before shipping it back to the good doctor?


 
   
  Thomas,
   
  I am assuming that you live in the US.  If so, note that shipping to Dr. Peppard is often not inexpensive.  As such, make sure that you fully explain the problem to him, and make sure has has extensively tested the amp before shipping it back to you.  A few "round-trips" can be frustrating and expensive.  Regarding upgrades, the myth/legend of Blackgate caps is quite powerful, but there are some considerations often not included in that price.  My unit had Blackgates, and Dr. Peppard offered me Panasonic caps as replacements when he thought there might have been a problem with them.  The local technician who installed them thought well enough of the Panasonic caps, and to paraphrase his words, "at least they do not take four hours to warm up to start sounding their best each time you turn on the amp."  Granted, that is his opinion, but he is one of the most sought after tube audio technicians in the Pacific Northwest, and he has probably forgot more technical information than most of us have learned in life.  I am not saying not to purchase them, but they generally not a cheap upgrade, and they may or may not deliver their signature sound improvements the way you might expect.
   
  Good luck,
   
  --Ken


----------



## eucariote

Quote: 





spahn_ranch said:


> At last I have a few tubes to roll on the HD2. My RS1 kicked the Sylvania Gold Brand to the curb and announced it's engaged to marry this one right here.
> 
> 1024px


 

 We have nearly the same rigs.  The WMG Raytheon is very nice with the RS1.


----------



## spahn_ranch

Quote: 





eucariote said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Cool  I'm using the Corda Cross all the time, actually entertaining the thought of approaching Dr Peppard with request for a custom built Super II with this crossfeed filter. Dr Meier was a real gent and gave me a clear go ahead to that. Are you using the crossfeed function of the DA11 a lot?
   
  I'll be getting backups for the single WMG Raytheon I bought. Very nice match indeed with the RS1 and really just a whole nother level compared to the Sovtek, which I find quite alright with the RS1 but there's no going back from the old windmill.


----------



## getintechtom

Now that I'm thinking about upgrades I just came across the manual (containing the parts as well) of my amp. It looks like the 47uf/25v caps are black gates and the 30uf/400v caps are solens.
   
  It's really driving me crazy (since I've never been shipped a damaged unit) that I'm getting sound but gets distorted after a certain point. Could it be possible that its the Alps POT?
   
  I've included photos that hopefully might give some insight on something that I've overlooked. (I've tried other tubes not just the Sovtek in the photo).
   

   
  Thanks
  Thomas


----------



## getintechtom

After some more listening I should state that the sound is not really distorted but broken up. When raising the volume when bass is playing is when the problem starts to really become apparent. When mostly playing highs the sound doesn't seem to be affected. Really weird.


----------



## tme110

The blackgate upgrade includes 3 blackgates. (lucky you though! I couldn't afford them myself)
   
  hmm.   Often if it's the Pot you can fully turn the dial back and forth (wipe) to clean up any dirt that's in there.  Though I think a dirty pot usually creates static not broken signals.  I'm assuming you tried both outputs and let the unit warm up, checked your source and connections and all that?


----------



## getintechtom

I tried multiple cables, sources, tubes and even put the gear on a different circuit in my house and still the same thing. The sound to some might sound like static (more like interference from another radio signal). This is a weird thought, but could it be that this specific amp is susceptible to wireless internet frequencies? I have three wireless access points in my house. Again, just trying to think way outside the box.
   
  Also, I wanted to add that the output of the HD2 into another amp works perfectly. No distortion at any level. It seems to be only the phone outs.
   
  Thanks again for your insight.


----------



## eucariote

Quote: 





spahn_ranch said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I've tried the crossfeed, but actually stick with the centered/unchanged stereo setting most of the time.  I'm not really a speaker person and mostly use headphones since a small kid and an early-to-bed wife entered the scene.  Haven't decided yet if the stereo is a guilty pleasure or how the engineers intended it.  Yeah, I like the Raytheon so much (like you, maybe more than GB) I also got a backup.


----------



## tme110

I got a wonderful surprise, my new MAD Eary+ HD!  It took 2 days to get here which was a nice surprise. It is absolutely beautiful - I may have to figure out how to take some good pics of it because none of the ones posted look even remotely as good as they should.
   
  Though it does have 2 very tiny little 'spots' on the top where the paint isn't covering the back sheet metal.  Very tiny but now that I've seen them i notice them each time I look at it. 
   
  I have done only a little burn in so far but so far it sounds great.  I just need to get my grado's back from being modded - ugh.  I think this is certainly going to be one of my favorite toys,  But that means now I have to move it to my main room instead of my office so I can show it off!
   
  And yes, if it wasn't for headfi I'd still be happily using my e9!!!


----------



## lbj

Lucky dog!  Yours must've been the Ear+ HD in front of mine in the queue.  I'm getting the kit and I was hoping Dr Peppard would throw the parts together in a bag while he was making your amp but no dice.  Shouldn't be long now anyways, but dang I'm salivating.  I even bought a used Grado RS-1 in anticipation.  Considering all the stellar comments about synergy with MAD I couldn't resist when I came across it in the classifieds.  Head-fi, my wallet curses you.


----------



## tme110

That was me.  I was also surprised that kit orders didn't just get sent out.  I would have loved to have built mine too, but I guess I just wanted to make sure it was perfect.  I've looked into cheaper kits just for the experience in building it...but that's a big research topic and I don't know what I'd do with it when I was done.
   
  Good luck on yours!  There have been a few people who came on here saying they would document their build process but I never noticed any of them coming back to post pics and tell how it was.


----------



## lbj

I love DIY.  There's nothing quite like it when you finish something and you turn it on for the first time, expecting it to blow up or at least make smoke, and it makes music.
   
  I'll try and take some before, during, and after shots for this build.  And I'll definitely be back with listening impressions, even if this is my first desktop amp.  (My other amp is a DIY Decware portable.)


----------



## digic25

Hi All,
   
  I just got back my MAD HD 2 Purist from Lloyd. I had him upgrade the Solen Caps to Auricaps and he found a few other things to repair. I powered the amp and let it warm up for an hour before testing. I'm still experiencing the same issue.
   
  In one of his emails back to me he stated that I should have an ECC99 in the left tube socket, but I received it with a 12BH7A (and I have two other NOS 12BH7A's as well). Has anyone experienced an issue in using the 12BH7A in their MAD amp's?
   
  Thanks
  Thomas


----------



## replytoken

Quote:


digic25 said:


> I just got back my MAD HD 2 Purist from Lloyd. I had him upgrade the Solen Caps to Auricaps and he found a few other things to repair. I powered the amp and let it warm up for an hour before testing. I'm still experiencing the same issue.
> 
> In one of his emails back to me he stated that I should have an ECC99 in the left tube socket, but I received it with a 12BH7A (and I have two other NOS 12BH7A's as well). Has anyone experienced an issue in using the 12BH7A in their MAD amp's?


 
   
  Thomas,
   
  Its unfortunate that Lloyd has so many variations on his amps, because he sometimes changes tubes from design to design.  Nonetheless, 12BH7A's were commonly used by him in a lot of his HP amps.  He may have switched to using ECC99's, but you really need to check back with him.  Sometimes he seems a bit distracted to the details when he is doing repair work on older amps.
   
  Good luck,
   
  --Ken


----------



## lbj

Ah, look what came in today:


----------



## Armaegis

Ooh very nice. I've been thinking about getting one of these... can anyone comment on sound and ease of build compared to Bottlehead stuff?


----------



## lbj

Can't comment on Bottlehead, but Lloyd's instructions seem very clear and well written.  I can see where things might start to get a little tight in such a small chassis, but I'll see when I get there.  Right now the first thing to do on this kit is to stain the wood panels, that's going to take a day or two for drying time.  Stay tuned for more pics.


----------



## Twinster

Congrat on the MAD EAR+ !  I still enjoy mine very much. It's a very versatile tube amplifier that will drive and synergize well with low and high impedance headphones. Get yourself a nice Raytheon 5751 with Windmill Getter or GE 5* and sit back and enjoy!!


----------



## lbj

Well, I put a light stain on the wood, along with a couple coats of polyurethane, and sanded the panels nice and smooth.  I'm very pleased with how it turned out.  I was eager to get this done to get started on the rest of the amp, luckily the warm weather we've been having helped speed up the drying process. (If you order the kit with unfinished panels, you have to finish the wood and attach them first, because the screws become tough to reach once you start to wire the amp.)
   
  Dr Peppard divided the construction of the amp into 4 phases.  Phase one involves installing a bunch of the mechanical bits and pieces that will be wired up later.  I just wrapped this up, putting in the tube sockets, RCA jacks, AC receptacle, power switch and led, headphone jacks, volume pot, and a couple of transformers.
   




   
  Time to fire up the soldering iron!


----------



## lbj

Quote: 





twinster said:


> Congrat on the MAD EAR+ !  I still enjoy mine very much. It's a very versatile tube amplifier that will drive and synergize well with low and high impedance headphones. Get yourself a nice Raytheon 5751 with Windmill Getter or GE 5* and sit back and enjoy!!


 


  Thanks!  I do intend to roll some tubes.  Interestingly my kit came with a 12AX7, whereas most people seem to have received a 5751 iirc.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





lbj said:


> Thanks!  I do intend to roll some tubes.  Interestingly my kit came with a 12AX7, whereas most people seem to have received a 5751 iirc.


 

 Some other really good suggestions:
   
  5751 Sylvania Gray or Black Plate Triple Mica (I slightly prefer the black plate)
  12AX7 Genalex Gold Lion


----------



## digic25

LOL. I was still having a problem with my HD 2 until about an hour ago. Even after installing the ECC99 (as per Lloyd) power tube my amp still sounded horrible when raising the volume past half way. Even with the Auricap upgrade I was thinking of listing the unit back up on head fi for a loss. That was before I decided to take a risk and try a completely different driver tube. I installed a 6922 Sylvania in place of the 12AX7 and what a massive difference in sound. The unit is able to play the way it should when raising the volume, the bass is deep and clear, the highs are very crisp, and the mids have a nice unveiled sound.
   
  One negative from doing this is that the tube looks to be heating up a bit more then it should, but it doesn't seem to be over heating any other parts or contributing to anything negative in the sound signature. It's really odd as I've tried to use the 6922 in place of the 12ax7 in past applications but it never worked. (Power tube is running at 190 degrees and the driver at 150 degrees)
   
  Looks like my situation was a real oddity with this amp as everyone else seems to be fine.


----------



## lbj

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Some other really good suggestions:
> 
> 5751 Sylvania Gray or Black Plate Triple Mica (I slightly prefer the black plate)
> 12AX7 Genalex Gold Lion


 

 The Sylvanias and GE 5-stars are on the short list, they seem to be inexpensive and plentiful on ebay.  I'll look into the Gold Lion.
   
  Phase 2 is power and input/output wiring.  Got through a portion of the work tonight.  Power trannies are wired up, and since I won't need to touch them again, the cover can go on.
   


   
  Not worth putting up a pic of the interior since it still looks a bit bare, but that'll change tomorrow.  More pics to come!


----------



## replytoken

Quote:


digic25 said:


> That was before I decided to take a risk and try a completely different driver tube. I installed a 6922 Sylvania in place of the 12AX7 and what a massive difference in sound.


 

 You might be taking a risk.  Is it safe to substitute a 6922 for a 12AX7 in your amp?  You might want to get some independent confirmation on that before you have a (possibly dangerous) mess on your hands.  It took an experienced local technician to identify and correct an error that Lloyd made while working on my amp.  He is a nice guy, but he is not infallible.
   
  --Ken


----------



## lbj

Finished Phase 2 today, except the soldering on the Alps pot, I have a question for Lloyd regarding the pinouts.  A lot of today's work was difficult, lots of little fiddly bits that were hard to get at because space was tight.  Everything worked out though. Now it's starting to look like an amp!


----------



## diego

@digic25
   
  You can´t use a 6922 tube in the HD2. The heaters on that amplifier work at 12.6v and the 6922 works at 6.3v. You will surely ruin your tube in a short time.


----------



## lbj

Phase 3 is the amplifier circuit.  Got through about half of it today.  Put in a lot of resistors and capacitors, as well as the output transformers.  Getting close to the end now, should be done sometime over the weekend.


----------



## Petyot

lbj said:


> Phase 3 is the amplifier circuit.  Got through about half of it today.  Put in a lot of resistors and capacitors, as well as the output transformers.  Getting close to the end now, should be done sometime over the weekend.




Thanks! I enjoy to follow your work progress.


----------



## lbj

Thanks Petyot!
   
  I finished the amp this morning!!  Just had to add a couple more capacitors and several more wires.  Voila, an amp is born.  Here's the last shot of the innards before I button her up:
   

   
  With some trepidation I turn it on for the first time, without any input signal or headphones attached.  I watch closely for the fuse to blow or something to billow smoke.  None of that happens, so far so good.  I watch the multimeter read voltage rising to 200, 250 volts, good good, wait what's this, it's going back down to 220??  And staying at 220?  According to the instructions, this particular reading is supposed to settle at around 300.  Hmm, now I'm a little worried.  Plug in a source and a set of cheap headphones (old Sennheiser 545's if you must know), and ahhhh, all the worries are gone.  Sweet, sweet MUSIC.
   


   
  I'm going to go listen now, talk to you later....


----------



## digic25

Thanks for the info on the tube voltages. I've been through a slew of NOS tubes from various manufacturers (12ax7's, 12au7's, ECC188C's, 6dj8's and 6922's) and I still find that the 6922's provide the best sound.
   
  Are there any mods that I can do myself to lower the power going to the heaters of the 6922. Even if the tube lasts me 1000 hours (out of 10000 i think) I don't mind as long as no other parts are affected.
   
  Regards,
  Thomas


----------



## Petyot

lbj said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice! I wish I could do that kind of DIY project...


----------



## eucariote

^ very nice looking amp.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The natural color panels look great.  Now it's time for tubes!  I'll re-post the picture from my tube search..  I've acquired even more, but have settled on the very left tube (Raytheon WMG) and variations of the 6th tube (Sylvania TMGP).


----------



## Armaegis

Mmm... I want one...


----------



## lbj

Hmm, well... After several hours of (stellar, gorgeous) play the amp's right channel died.  It didn't just abruptly cut out, but faded away over the course of a second or 2.  I tried swapping the right and left tubes, but no change.  It's too late in the evening to attempt any more troubleshooting, so I'll open it up tomorrow.  Of course, I sent Lloyd an email asking his advice.  Hopefully it's as simple as a bad center tube.  We'll see.


----------



## lbj

The good news is, the fix is simple, it's a bad center tube.  Lloyd's going to send a replacement.  Btw, Lloyd is great to work with and I can't recommend him highly enough!
   
  Bad news is I can't enjoy the amp until I get a new tube.  I have a 12AT7 on hand, but I'm a little nervous using it in the amp and I'm sure sonically it'll be subpar anyway.


----------



## replytoken

Quote: 





lbj said:


> The good news is, the fix is simple, it's a bad center tube.  Lloyd's going to send a replacement.  Btw, Lloyd is great to work with and I can't recommend him highly enough!
> 
> Bad news is I can't enjoy the amp until I get a new tube.  I have a 12AT7 on hand, but I'm a little nervous using it in the amp and I'm sure sonically it'll be subpar anyway.


 

 If the tube is a 5751 or 12AX7, you could easily pick up a new one at a guitar store, or you could start finding a good supplier of NOS or used tubes.  When I purchased my unit several years ago, Lloyd was shipping new Sovtek 5751's, nothing to get excited about.
   
  --Ken


----------



## diego

@digic25
   
  The heater supply is designed for 12v and it´s one of the advantages of the Ear HD. Working at 12v allows the heaters to work with half the current which makes them quieter, in addition the amplifier produces less heat. I suppose it´s possible to add resistors to drop the voltage but they will get very hot and I don´t know if the transformer is rated for the additional current. Personally, I would not do it.
   
  @lbj
   
  I think 220v is the right high voltage for the output tubes on that amp. The input tube plate should be around 200v. You get a higher reading when you turn it on because the tubes have not heated and are drawing less current. So, what you measured is perfectly normal.
   
  Regards,
  Diego


----------



## tme110

Very cool.  You made quick work of that amp and thanks for all the pics.  Of course, now I want to buy another one just so I can build one too.


----------



## lbj

I tried the 12AT7 today and found out the stock tube wasn't defective after all.  The 12AT7 was also missing the right channel!  I took the amp back to the bench and discovered the true culprit:  one of the capacitors had partially separated from its double-sided tape attaching it to the top of the chassis and was possibly shorting one or both terminals against the bottom cover.  This is what Lloyd had to say about the theory:
   
_Well that makes sense. If one of the terminals of C8 shorted to the chassis, you would just get one half of the heater of the 12AX7 energized. If you look at the schematic, you will see that the center tap of the heater is connected to ground so that the heater supply is not floating with respect to the plate voltage. With one of the terminals of C8 shorted to the chassis, one half of the 12AX7 heater would also be shorted. I don't think both terminals of C8 shorted or you would have blown a fuse._
   
  So the amp is back up and sounding beautiful, after judicious use of some hot glue.  Mystery solved, thank goodness.  Luckily Lloyd hadn't unnecessarily shipped out the replacement tube.


----------



## lbj

Thanks Diego, I figured there couldn't be anything drastically wrong if the amp sounded so good.
   
  Ugh, you guys are making me empty my wallet.  I purchased a GE 5-star and Raytheon windmill getter 5751 to start my tube rolling adventures.  And I'm seriously grappling with whether to snap up a Sylvania 3 mica BP/GP and/or a Tung Sol.  Thanks go to Twinster, MacedonianHero, and eucariote for the suggestions.


----------



## Twinster

I think you got a good selection to start with. The Sylvania are very expensive but very good (based on what I read I do not own one yet). I also used a RCA Black plate Command Serie and liked it a lot.


----------



## tme110

a
  Well, I got a sylvania windmill getter but I'm sending it back. It worked but it just didn't seem right and I don't think it was a taste thing - so I'll try to get another.  I also got a GE 5-star - it sounded pretty good but I couldn't tell enough of a difference from stock.  buying tubes still confuses me.  I'll see one tube listed for $20 but see a pair with the exact same discription for over $200.  I don't see any place with all the details listed here, ie no 'red lable' or even basic stuff like grey or black plate.  And what is a windmill getter?


----------



## tme110

Also, does the MAD care if 2 headphones are connected?  I've had hd600s and 650 connected without detecting any issues but it's more likely that I'd have grado's and hd650's connected.


----------



## lbj

As I understand it, the amp doesn't care if two headphones are connected, just total power for each will be reduced.  Also, unless they are identical cans, levels will be different.
   
  I have a Raytheon windmill getter 5751 that I greatly prefer over the stock 12AX7.  To my ears there's very little difference between the Raytheon and GE 5-star, though I haven't done a very comprehensive comparison.
   
  I have a question, anyone try a K601 with the Ear+ HD.?


----------



## tme110

Sylvania TMGP?     triple mica grey plate???


----------



## lbj

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *tme110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And what is a windmill getter?


 

 A windmill getter is the metal structure near the top of the tube that looks like a propeller.
   


  Quote: 





tme110 said:


> Sylvania TMGP?     triple mica grey plate???


 

 Yes that's right.


----------



## lbj

Should also add that even if there's no description of the tube, you can visually determine black/gray plate and # of micas if there's a picture.  The color refers to the vertical plates visible in the tube, micas are the horizontal plates (sometimes I see tubes with 3 micas but 2 are sandwiched together at the top of the tube, not sure if those qualify as triple mica, I think so?).  Sorry if this is stuff you already know.


----------



## tme110

didn't know you could 'see' the difference in grey/black plate - thanks for all the info!


----------



## lbj

You're welcome!


----------



## tme110

ok another partially applicable tube question.  I just picked up the Gold Lion tube and wanted to know if this was normal- it has no glow whatsoever and the gain is very low.  It sounds pretty good but with HD650's I have the volume up past 3:00 (almost maxed out) which is a significant jump up from normal.


----------



## MacedonianHero

tme110 said:


> ok another partially applicable tube question.  I just picked up the Gold Lion tube and wanted to know if this was normal- it has no glow whatsoever and the gain is very low.  It sounds pretty good but with HD650's I have the volume up past 3:00 (almost maxed out) which is a significant jump up from normal.




That's normal about the lack of glow. But you should hear a lot more volume than a standard 5751 tube. Are you sure its the 12AX7 and not the 12AU7?


----------



## eucariote

Quote: 





lbj said:


> Ugh, you guys are making me empty my wallet.  I purchased a GE 5-star and Raytheon windmill getter 5751 to start my tube rolling adventures.  And I'm seriously grappling with whether to snap up a Sylvania 3 mica BP/GP and/or a Tung Sol.  Thanks go to Twinster, MacedonianHero, and eucariote for the suggestions.


 
   
  If it helps, the three tubes you are considering have pretty different sounds. The Sylvania 3mbp are very neutral and transparent- they are the brightest tube I own and I use them to complement slow/warm headphones like HD600.  Sylvania 3mgp are warmer and soften the treble a bit- perfect for mellowing headphones with a brighter signature and what I use with Grado RS-1 and Ultrasone Edition 8.  Tung Sol are my warmest, most syrupy tube, and what I use for taming headphones with intense treble, like DT770-80 & Denon D7000.


----------



## lbj

^ Thanks for the impressions.  I'm still trying to muster the cash for more tubes!


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *eucariote* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Sylvania 3mbp are very neutral and transparent- they are the brightest tube I own and I use them to complement slow/warm headphones like HD600.  Sylvania 3mgp are warmer and soften the treble a bit- perfect for mellowing headphones with a brighter signature


 

 That pretty much mirrors my experience with the Sylvania's, though I don't find the black plates bright, just relatively neutral and detailed compared to the others. I find the grey plate to be a bit too warm for my taste (too the point where it almost drowns out the details) which is why I prefer the black plates. The GE TMBP's (one of my favorites and my reference tube) come very close, but the Sylvania is just a tiny bit better. I have a Raytheon WMG too, but those hardly get any use.


----------



## Kevin.T

While we're on the subject of the Sylvania 5751 TMBP, does anyone find that it has slightly recessed vocals? I have it in my Ear+ HD and listening with my RS1i's, I can swear that the vocals aren't as loud as they should be (relatively to the rest of the music). It's less apparent with my HD600 and DT880, I guess maybe the RS1i's narrower soundstage points it out more? But I'm not crazy, it definitely has this effect vs. the other 5751 tubes I own (GE JG-5751 TMBP and RCA Command 5751).


----------



## tme110

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ok, good call.  I was thinking 'I obviously know what tube to order.'  Then I checked my receipt and it was correct but then I checked the actual tube and I did have the wrong one.  It has been replaced now and the gain is back where it's supposed to be and the tube sounds great.


----------



## MacedonianHero

tme110 said:


> Ok, good call.  I was thinking 'I obviously know what tube to order.'  Then I checked my receipt and it was correct but then I checked the actual tube and I did have the wrong one.  It has been replaced now and the gain is back where it's supposed to be and the tube sounds great.




Glad to hear that things finally got sorted out.


----------



## khazar

Hi guys, I bought the MAD Ear + Super II recently and I'd like to try different tubes. What kind of tubes I can put on? Only the 5751 and the EL84?


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

khazar said:


> Hi guys, I bought the MAD Ear + Super II recently and I'd like to try different tubes. What kind of tubes I can put on? Only the 5751 and the EL84?




Up front, you have 12AX7, 5751, 7025 and a couple others that are all more or less variations on the same tube. See this link: http://www.vacuumtubes.com/12ax7.html

In the back, you have mostly EL84s to choose from, but 6BQ5, 7189/7189A and 6P14P variations are all direct replacements. Again, these are essentially the same tubes with slight differences.

Honestly, you are a bit limited in terms of varieties you can use in the Super II -- but IMO this is more than compensated for by the availability and quality of the tubes that Lloyd chose for this amp.


----------



## sling5s

I just received the Mad Ear from Lloyd. He shipped in Tuesday, I got it Thursday. That was fast. 
First impression. Physically, it's tiny. I expected bigger, larger, and wider. 
Second, it's brighter than I thought. I expected warmer. _Edit: this was from HI Z jack_.
From the LO Z jack, it seems smoother and warmer. Much better. 
This is all from AKG K702. Will let it burn in while my Grado RS1 is in repair.

I think my Audio Gd C-2.1 amp kind of spoiled me. Otherwise, I would have been really blown away. 
But it's still in the burn in process so...I'm expecting more. 
Also, having had the woo audio 6 in the past...the sound is a little little less forward or dynamic but it's more pleasant. 

Nevertheless...so far...NICE.


----------



## lbj

I haven't noticed the Hi Z jack being brighter than the Lo Z, main difference for me is a touch more gain and flabbier bass (with RS1, sounds great with K601) with Hi Z.
   
  "Bright" is not a word I'd associate with the Ear+ HD.  For me, it's just on the sweet side of neutral.  Your amp may just need more burn in.


----------



## Twinster

A lot can be attributed to the tube used with your MAD EAR+.


----------



## sling5s

I think it was my expectation.  If I was expecting bright or neutral, my first impression would have been, this is warm and lush amp.
  But because I was overly expecting a warm and lush sound, my impression was, this is bright.  I should have said, brighter than I expected, not that it is a bright amp.  By no means.
  To me when I think of bright amp, I think of Nuforce HDP.


----------



## khazar

Quote: 





olias of sunhillow said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Whoa, thanks, your reply is very exhaustive.
  I have only one more question, when you say that these tubes are essentially the same you mean that, from the sonic point of view, they differ a little?


----------



## sling5s

The Mad Ear to me sounds ok with the AKG K702 (sounds better with my Audio Gd C-2.1) but what I didn't expect is the synergy of MAD Ear with Denon ah-d7000.  I was actually expecting a poor match since the Denons were a poor match with the Woo Audio 6 when I had it.  But the MAD makes the Ah-d7000 really shine.  
  The Mad has an uncanny ability to really make the treble shimmer and sparkle without being harsh.  
  Since I primarily purchased the MAD for my Grado RS1, I can't wait until Gradolabs finishes repairing my RS1.
   
  Does the MAD generally match better with low impedance cans? I say generally because the AKG K702 always seems to be an exception to the rule.


----------



## MacedonianHero

sling5s said:


> The Mad Ear to me sounds ok with the AKG K702 (sounds better with my Audio Gd C-2.1) but what I didn't expect is the synergy of MAD Ear with Denon ah-d7000.  I was actually expecting a poor match since the Denons were a poor match with the Woo Audio 6 when I had it.  But the MAD makes the Ah-d7000 really shine.
> The Mad has an uncanny ability to really make the treble shimmer and sparkle without being harsh.
> Since I primarily purchased the MAD for my Grado RS1, I can't wait until Gradolabs finishes repairing my RS1.
> 
> Does the MAD generally match better with low impedance cans? I say generally because the AKG K702 always seems to be an exception to the rule.




I kinda half agree with you on the K701/MAD pairing...but I also didn't care much for the MAD/D7000 pairing either. The first seemed lifeless and the second seemed bloated. YMMV


----------



## lbj

I love the K601 with the MAD.  I enjoy this pairing just as much if not more than the RS1.  Probably just another data point because I know K601 doesn't share much in common with K70x.  To my ears the D2000 (sorry again for the imperfect comparison) sounded overly warm with the MAD.


----------



## sling5s

I guess I liked the d7000 with MAD because my previous amp made them too bright.  The midrange was thin and treble sibilant and hot.
  I guess I'm liking the change but you both are probably right.  The d7000 is a little bloated in the bass and I'm sure I'll want to go back to more tighter bass that the C-2.1 provides.


----------



## sling5s

Which Dac for the MAD Ear Grado RS1 combo.

   

  I like both the sound signature of the HRT Music Streamer and NFB-3.  

  They are both very musical dacs; both on the warm side, yet lively and detailed.  

  That is, it's not clinical, thin and bright.

  But which would make a better match fro the Mad Ear and Grado rs1.  

  They are both about $350.


----------



## Twinster

If you don't need the extra input ports (Coaxial & Optical) I would recommend the Centrance Dacport over the HRT. It complement my MAD Ear very well and it allows for very good DAC/AMP while traveling or for the office.


----------



## sling5s

One of my RCA is loose.  How do you tighten it?  Is it easy to open and fix?


----------



## lbj

Quote: 





sling5s said:


> One of my RCA is loose.  How do you tighten it?  Is it easy to open and fix?


 


  The case is easy to open.  Turn the amp upside down and remove the 4 screws and take the bottom cover off.  You'll see a nut securing each rca (see pic below).  It may not be easy to get it very tight though, it'll be a close quarters for a wrench.


----------



## sling5s

Wow, thank you for the pics.  Looks easy enough. 
  
  Quote: 





lbj said:


> The case is easy to open.  Turn the amp upside down and remove the 4 screws and take the bottom cover off.  You'll see a nut securing each rca (see pic below).  It may not be easy to get it very tight though, it'll be a close quarters for a wrench.


----------



## tme110

A question.  I think this is an impedance issue and it may even be an OPPO issue.
   
  I normally have both my e7/e9 and my HRT MS2+ going into my MAD and it works great.  With windows audio output window up I can instantly switch between either DAC without issue so it works out great.
   
  I connected my OPPO 93 up to it - so far no issue.  But if I connect any of my DACs up to the MAD with the OPPO connected the volume gets cut in half. But if I'm listening to a DAC and I turn the OPPO off, the volume comes back.  Though if I connect the OPPO and my Audio-GD DAC up turning either off will change the volume level.  So i't basically impossible to do any AB testing.
   
  This doesn't sound like it should be an issue.  I probably wouldn't notice if the MAD had an input selector.  Does anyone know a way around this?
   
  It's a bigger issue now because I got the AUDIO-GD DAC and it's in the same system as the OPPO so right now, I have to keep disconnecting and reconnecting whatever interconnect goes to the device I'm not using.


----------



## lbj

tme, hopefully someone will chime in with a technical explanation, which I can't give.  But if you'll look at the picture I posted in the post before yours, the two inputs are actually wired together.  Inputs 1 and 2 are not discrete, whatever signal is applied to one will show up at the other.  I'm sure this is at least part of the reason why things are not going quite as you expect.
   
  It's wired such that I'm using one of the inputs as an output.  DAC goes into one input, then I have the signal come back out unmolested from the other "input" to my speaker amp.  Almost like having an rca y-split cable.


----------



## tme110

Yea, I got that.  I'm sure my posting didn't make any sense - I try not to write rambling discriptions.
   
  I know the 2 inputs are shorted together as they have to be since there is no switch.  I usually have 2 different DACs connected to it without problem.  The issue is that I can't have 2 devices connected to it when one of them is my OPPO because when I do the MAD output goes so low you can barily hear it.  If I am listening to my MS2 DAC through the MAD with the OPPO on but not playing - I can't hear anything over the phones. Then if I turn the oppo off (which wasn't doing anything anyway) then the volume comes back and I can hear the MS2 DAC thru the MAD.  Turning the OPPO off really isn't a solution because when I do that it turns off my TV and AVR - so right now I have to disconnect the interconnects to the OPPO every time I listen to something else. This also wouldn't be an issue if the OPPO had inputs on it!
   
  So is it normal that my OPPO is dragging the input circuit down when connected?  I would accept this as just that way it is when 2 device's outputs are shorted together but it doesn't happen with my other inputs.  It seems the solution is to get a switch involved.  I'm sure the MAD doesn't care since it doesn't have any electronics but hopefully it wasn't screwing with the oppo.  If it is normal, I thought it would have come up too.
   
  thanks!


----------



## DeadEars

Yes, I had this problem too.  The two inputs may or may not interact depending on the circuitry of your source.  I ended up putting in a microswitch in the corner of my MAD.  Just a little DPDT toggle switch.  I can reach behind the amp and switch inputs that way.  Problem solved!
   
  Of course a purist will tell you any additional contacts can potentially degrade the sound.  So use a good-quality switch if you do this.  Requires rewiring the RCA's to each side of the DPDT switch, and the center pins feed the signal to the amp connected to whichever input you've selected.  Really pretty easy, although need to drill a small hole in the back to mount the toggle switch, and be careful with the soldering.
   
  HTH
   
  Frank


----------



## zenemano

hi there,
   
  would someone please be so kind and digitalize, or point me to a digitalized version of the MAD EAR+ HD kit manual? I'm a complete newbie when it comes to assembling electronics, and I'd like to prepare for the task both technically and theoretically before I pull the trigger. I think I've never been so excited about getting new audio equipment, let alone DIY.
   
  thanks.
  norbert


----------



## lbj

I can dig mine up and scan it.  But first, ask Lloyd, he'd probably be happy to send you a pdf or some such.


----------



## zenemano

thanks, that would be very nice, but okay, I'll try to ask Lloyd first.


----------



## tme110

And hopefully you noticed that IBJ recently built a MAD and posted his work in this thread with plenty of pictures showing what you'd be getting yourself into.  He did a great job and it didn't take him too long.  I think part of the genious of the MAD is its simplicity.


----------



## lbj

I just noticed you said you were a newbie at DIY.  I would be cautious about the MAD kit for a beginner, it will require some skill at soldering.  It is wired point-to-point, so the difficulty level is somewhat higher than simpler kits where you just populate a pcb.  If you decide to go forward with it, make sure you practice your soldering on some spare components first.


----------



## lbj

Quote: 





tme110 said:


> And hopefully you noticed that IBJ recently built a MAD and posted his work in this thread with plenty of pictures showing what you'd be getting yourself into.  He did a great job and it didn't take him too long.  I think part of the genious of the MAD is its simplicity.


 

 Thanks tme.   You can see the amp build here, starting with post #731 I believe.


----------



## zenemano

it's so good to see that this forum is still active, and that you guys are really helpful, thanks for that. I've just wrote a mail to Lloyd, but until he answers it, I'll go through this whole thread, page after page. I've already checked the pics in your profile, lbj, very nice shots, I'm falling in love with this stuff more and more.  (the pics about your son are awesome too, and EitS cover also brought a smile to my face)
   
  so, my soldering skills are pretty poor at the moment, but when I go home on Sunday, I'll have the opportunity to improve it, I'm not afraid of that. do you think that from the point when I get confindent in soldering, it will be quite straightforward to build this amp? any other skills to improve or territories to look into?
   
  there are a lot of things going on at the moment, so it will take some time to put aside the money for this, but I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## lbj

Yes, provided the soldering skills are there, the build should be straightforward.  Take your time, keep a clear head as to which connections go where, that will prevent a lot of frustration later.  Check and doublecheck your solder joints.  You'll need some decent power to solder the copper ground buss, at least 40w I would think.


----------



## zenemano

yes, 40W, I've read it somewhere today.
  on the other hand, Lloyd just sent the manual. I've uploaded it here, so it will be available for anyone:
   
*kit manual + wiring diagrams*
   
  looks very detailed indeed.
   
  damn... I can't wait.


----------



## PanamaRed

Just pulled the trigger on MAD Ear + HD with the Black Gate upgrade.
   
  I curse all of the people in front of me on the queue... CURSE!!
   
  Just kidding of course, but I am anxious to hear this legendary Grado synergry


----------



## Twinster

The links do not work for me.
  
  Quote: 





zenemano said:


> yes, 40W, I've read it somewhere today.
> on the other hand, Lloyd just sent the manual. I've uploaded it here, so it will be available for anyone:
> 
> *kit manual + wiring diagrams*
> ...


----------



## zenemano

ah, dropbox just sucks, sorry... I've updated the original post, it should work now.


----------



## zenemano

I'm wondering whether my current DAC(/Amp) would be an appropriate match for the EAR+ HD.. It's an Audinst MX-1 (head-fi review here), and most people here would agree that the DAC section is great, however, the unit doesn't support the true bypass of the volume knob (~amp section?). This is a subject I've completely missed until now, so I'm intrested in what are your experiences with DACs like mine. how much does the attributes of sound of a non-bypassed amp (like soundstage, separation, etc.) affects the same attributes of the final sound you get at the end of the chain?
 (also, please correct me where it's needed)


----------



## DeadEars

Quote: 





zenemano said:


> I'm wondering whether my current DAC(/Amp) would be an appropriate match for the EAR+ HD.. It's an Audinst MX-1 (head-fi review here), and most people here would agree that the DAC section is great, however, the unit doesn't support the true bypass of the volume knob (~amp section?). This is a subject I've completely missed until now, so I'm intrested in what are your experiences with DACs like mine. how much does the attributes of sound of a non-bypassed amp (like soundstage, separation, etc.) affects the same attributes of the final sound you get at the end of the chain?
> (also, please correct me where it's needed) 
  I think you'll get more and better answers to this question if you post it in the "sources" forum.
   
  I'm not familiar with your DAC.  If the volume control is in the digital domain, it may work by throwing away bits, which might be audible (bad).  If it works in the analog domain (e.g. after conversion to analog), then the question is how the volume control is implemented.  If the parts are good quality and the implementation is good, then you should not have a problem with it.  In either case, you are probably best off operating it "full on" so the volume control doesn't affect the sound as much, and all the control of sound volume is done by the amplifier.
   
  Hope this helps!


----------



## tme110

I've been able to spend some time with my MAD and the LCD-2 and I personally think it does a great job with these headphones.  My normal listening level is only at the 12:00 position so though that's much higher than with my grados it's much lower than with my HD650s. It would probably be better if someone better than me would review this combination but I've tried several types of music and I think the amp holds its own very well.  In fact, if I were to keep the LCD-2s I would instantly sell my HD650s (can't imagine selling my grados though). I'm using the Apex peak/volcano as the reference amp.
   
  just in case anyone was interested...


----------



## lbj

^  Thanks.  Someone else was saying the LCD-2 worked well with the MAD also.  This is helpful, given that the power specs for the MAD would indicate the amp is too lightweight for the power-hungry LCD-2.  Can't trust specs for everything.


----------



## DeadEars

That might have been me.  I brought my MAD amp (a Super-II single chassis hybrid -- dual EL84 + 5751 input tubes) to a mini-meet in New Jersey a month ago and it was ranked in the top two by many there with the LCD-2's.  Of course, the Super has more power than the Ear+, but the sound signature is pretty much the same.  Anyway, there were only a couple amps there that seemed to do better on that day and the competition included the Beta22's, Lyr, Woo 6SE, Woo 2, the RWA Isabellina, RSA Apache, and others. 
   
  Really it is dependent on a lot of things, such as the kind of music you favor, and the volume level you require.  If you are into death metal, it's not such a great amp for the LCD-2's.  But for most Jazz, Bluegrass, Folk, Chamber Music, Girl-with-Piano, etc. it does outstandingly well.  Where it runs out of gas is on the deep bass at higher volume levels.  I've had hundreds of hours listening to my LCD-2's with the MAD amp and have been totally satisfied.
   
  HTH,
   
  Frank


----------



## guido

I have a MAD Ear+ HD High Definition Headphone Amplifier which I built up 3 years ago [s\n 0204149]
   
  I have only recently started using it with my HD650s [everything was in storage for 2 years] but It seems to have very little soundstage and bass definition...I am comparing it to a Xin Supermacro 4
   
  Is it possible the valves are out of spec or not working to their full potential?
   
  I see the 2 RCA 12B4A valves are slightly different...one has black labelling and one is red [they also look different inside]
   
  The V1 is a Sovtek 5751 ...I have tried a 12AX7 but the problem persists.
   
  What should I try?


----------



## guido

I have oredered the following tubes to play with...perhaps things will improve

 2x 12B4A NOS General Electric   

 1 x 5751 NOS Telub (Military spec)
 1 x 5751 NOS Gold Aero
 1x  12AX7 Electro Harmonix

 What are recommendations with HD650s?


----------



## guido

Am a little embarassed...one of the output transformers had the connections inverted...I was listening to the amp out of phase...all is well again


----------



## rclanger

Well, at least you found the problem instead of giving up on the thing   Enjoy!


----------



## lbj

Yeah, you fixed it, and now you have some extra tubes to roll.  Have fun!


----------



## detoxguy

My Ear+ HD is finally in progress!! 
   
  I don't really have anything else to say...I've avoided the urge to start buying tubes to play with as I'm going to spend some time with the stock tubes so that I learn the amp's baseline and will actually be able to judge the improvements in sound as I tweak it with tubes in the future.


----------



## jtinto

Heh detoxguy,
  It's worth the wait. You're gonna like it.
  I've had my Ear+ HD for only two weeks, but it makes my RS1i sing like nothing I'd heard before.
  Cheers


----------



## PanamaRed

Me too! You must be right in front of me on the queue. I can't wait to compare it to the RA-1
  
  Quote: 





detoxguy said:


> My Ear+ HD is finally in progress!!
> 
> I don't really have anything else to say...I've avoided the urge to start buying tubes to play with as I'm going to spend some time with the stock tubes so that I learn the amp's baseline and will actually be able to judge the improvements in sound as I tweak it with tubes in the future.


----------



## detoxguy

Oh great. Canada Post has locked out all workers and all mail/parcel service in Canada is now stopped. Dr. Peppard ships using Canada Post, I'm hoping he'll send mine with UPS or something instead but I also have a headphone stand from Woo Audio already in transit as well as an LOD cable from headphonebar.ca....neither of those are going anywhere...


----------



## jtinto

You're right detox. Canada Post is locked out in most rural areas. I think that would apply to Lloyd's location. Patience. He'll likely use a different carrier.


----------



## jtinto

Why not call Lloyd and ask him to ship with a different carrier and offer to pay the difference?
  Like buying a little peace-of-mind insurance ...


----------



## PanamaRed

In anticipation of my new MAD Ear + HD I already have a small collection of tubes forming:
   
  So far, 2 pairs of 12b4a GE Red labels.
   
  Mullard 12ax7 Longplate Halo Getter
  Telefunken Smooth Plate
  Telefunken Ribbed Plate
  Sylvania Triple Mica Gold Brand
  So I have a great deal of testing to do.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm thinking of perhaps getting some additional 12b4a's for more possible combinations.


----------



## lbj

Quote: 





panamared said:


> I'm thinking of perhaps getting some additional 12b4a's for more possible combinations.


 

 By all accounts, different 12B4A's have minimal effect on sound.  Just something to think about before you throw too much money at multiple pairs.


----------



## PanamaRed

Quote: 





lbj said:


> By all accounts, different 12B4A's have minimal effect on sound.  Just something to think about before you throw too much money at multiple pairs.


 

  
  Ahh thanks for the tip. Yeah, in that case I'll invest more in 12ax7's instead.


----------



## tme110

Quote: 





panamared said:


> In anticipation of my new MAD Ear + HD I already have a small collection of tubes forming:
> 
> So far, 2 pairs of 12b4a GE Red labels.


 

 But where did you find those red lablels already?  Though very low on my list of priorities I did try to find the GE red's without any luck.


----------



## PanamaRed

I have a local tube hookup I use. He really has no use for those tubes and just charges me for his time to find them in storage.
  
  Quote: 





tme110 said:


> But where did you find those red lablels already?  Though very low on my list of priorities I did try to find the GE red's without any luck.


----------



## DeadEars

Quote: 





panamared said:


> In anticipation of my new MAD Ear + HD I already have a small collection of tubes forming:
> 
> So far, 2 pairs of 12b4a GE Red labels.
> 
> ...


 



 Congrats on your MAD amp.  I'm fonder of the 5751 tubes in mine (which is a Super, not the standard model) than the 12AX7's.  That said, the new production Gold Lion 12AX7's (New Sensor) sound really good, and they're cheaper than most good NOS.
   
  I find the Telefunkens a little too thin sounding, tho I've only used ribbed plates.  They last forever though!
   
  I like the sylvania's too, altho I've had several varieties.  The TMBP's are among the best.
   
  I have some nice Mullards, but have never tried them in the MAD amp.  They're in my Rhea preamp at the moment.  I tried some of the re-issue Mullard-clones and found that they lacked clarity in the highs.  I was disappointed.
   
  The other 12AX7 tubes that I really like in my MAD amp are orange label Holland mfgr Amperex Bugle Boys.  They have a richer, fuller sound than the Telefunkens, and are my standard when I want the higher gain of 12AX7's versus 5751's. 
   
  The 5751's sound a little more linear to me, and I have more of those that I like.  Some cheap JG JAN GE's are among my favorites.  I also have tried the 5-star's with success, and some double-mica black plate RCA's that I really like a lot.
   
  So far, I've found NO correlation between sound quality and cost of the tubes.  Best to try everything and settle on what works best with your source & cans!
   
  HTH,
   
  Frank


----------



## eucariote

Quote: 





panamared said:


> In anticipation of my new MAD Ear + HD I already have a small collection of tubes forming:
> 
> So far, 2 pairs of 12b4a GE Red labels.
> 
> ...


 

 Haven't tried the first 3 on your list.  Tho of the ones I've tried with RS-1, my favorites are Sylvania triple mica gray plate (gold brand, yellow & green letter) and Raytheon WMG.  Enjoy!


----------



## PanamaRed

Thanks a lot DeadEars and Eucariote. I will try to get my hands on some 5751s, Orange Label Amperex, and that Raytheon tube. Thankfully I know a local guy that stocks these tubes in huge quantities. Actually he was talking very highly of a Matsushita 12ax7 that I probably will pick up next.


----------



## rclanger

Generally not as common, but I've been using  Tung-Sol 5751's in my Super II along with the RS1-i phones I picked up recently. Seems to be a pretty good combination.  Will try my Sylvania TMGP's soon.


----------



## indydieselnut

I thought I'd post a picture of my new baby in this thread as well.  I greatly appreciate all the tube-rolling discussion as I am picking my way through 5751s right now.  Great discussion!


----------



## PanamaRed

Wow she is gorgeous. And i'm really digging your room in general. Lots of natural materials and some cool looking artwork. Good stuff.
  
  Quote: 





indydieselnut said:


> I thought I'd post a picture of my new baby in this thread as well.  I greatly appreciate all the tube-rolling discussion as I am picking my way through 5751s right now.  Great discussion!


----------



## indydieselnut

Panama, thank you for the kind words!  The unfinished basement (man cave) is a great place to listen - dark, quiet.  I scored the old Steelcase desks, I have nice tapestries from travel in the middle-east, and I also love natural materials. 
   
  The amp is coming along nicely and I have a good selection of 5751 tubes to roll in as I have time.  Cheers!


----------



## PanamaRed

Quote: 





indydieselnut said:


> Panama, thank you for the kind words!  The unfinished basement (man cave) is a great place to listen - dark, quiet.  I scored the old Steelcase desks, I have nice tapestries from travel in the middle-east, and I also love natural materials.
> 
> The amp is coming along nicely and I have a good selection of 5751 tubes to roll in as I have time.  Cheers!


 


  Ahh lucky man. I've always wanted a basement but they are hard to come by here in Los Angeles (earthquakes and all).


----------



## blur510

Hi all, I have a problem with a MAD Ear + I shipped ( I know it's not a purist HD but) I am hoping someone here can help. I am not the builder of this unit, and I am not really a DIY'er so I have no clue what I am looking at. Here is a picture, taken by the person I sold the MAD ear + sent me.
   

   
  I was told that the screws holding the transformer came loose in transit and that 2 wires a black and a green one was severed from it's original connection.  He was able to re attach(solder) the wires but the amp still doesn't work.  We are both thinking that we are missing something or that the wires weren't connected to the right location. Any ideas? thanks


----------



## lbj

Hopefully someone can help you.  I can't tell from that pic myself.  I would contact Lloyd too, iirc he's willing to troubleshoot even if the amp has changed hands.


----------



## tme110

It's interesting how different those new legs make the whole amp look.  I don't think it would have the same effect on the un-super but I like it.
  
  Quote: 





panamared said:


> Wow she is gorgeous. And i'm really digging your room in general. Lots of natural materials and some cool looking artwork. Good stuff.


----------



## rclanger

indydieselnut said:


> I thought I'd post a picture of my new baby in this thread as well.  I greatly appreciate all the tube-rolling discussion as I am picking my way through 5751s right now.  Great discussion!




Wow! I agree on the sharp looks! I almost went with the Sage Green on my Super II but settled on the RCA Red that seems to be their house-finish.

A couple of questions:
Are the brass footers that replaced the stock feet screwed into the base?
What type of headphone jacks are you using?

Thanks


----------



## indydieselnut

Thanks for the nice words guys!  I'm not typically a tweaky kind of guy, but the footers made a nice difference on my HD250 when I had it so I thought I'd try.  
   
  The footers are from Mapleshade.  It's a company that draws a lot of comments because of its unorthodox approach.  I've fooled with some of their stuff with success.  I also like quite a few of the records they produce.  It's so shocking and refreshing to hear a record with no compression!  
   
  One set of the footers (power supply) is lightly glued with Gorilla Glue.  Because most of the components of the power supply of the Super II are attached to the baseplate it would be a nightmare to try and screw the footers on.  The set of footers on the amp portion is threaded for 1/4"x20.  I removed the bottom plate, drilled out the rear two holes and made a new hole in the front...then just screwed them on.  I'd like to claim some golden-eared rationale for the alternating front-to-back orientation between the PSU and amp but it is purely out of necessity.  I would have rather had the two in the front on the amp for stability, but the transformers ruled it out.  As it is, I like the quirky look they add.  The walnut block is from a previous project and I'm using the Mapleshade cork blocks.  
   
  The Saturn is sitting on a purely self-made platform of rejected granite (cut to dimension) and some old Billy-Bags cones fixed with blu-tack and sitting on some old Billy-Bags discs.  I hear NO difference in sound with or without that platform but it allows me to precisely level the player...which I have found is a plus.
   
  I have a whole pile of GE 5-star 5751 tubes on the way from different sources.  It'll be fun to roll them in.  Also, a Moon Audio Blue Dragon v.3 cable is now living on the HD650s.  After time with HD800, PS1000, GS1000i, RS1i, AH-D7000 and many others I keep coming back to the HD650s.  I guess I'm okay if that makes me lo-fi!  They're comfy and they make music with my gear.
   
  Cheers guys, lots of great stuff in this thread!


----------



## indydieselnut

My apologies for not getting your other question - they are the locking Neutrik headphone jacks.  I've had them on a bunch of different amps and appreciate their build.  My Super II had a few odd items including the Auricaps, BlackGates, different-spec RCA jacks, passive preamp option, and the Neutrik jacks.  If I didn't tend to listen quietly I would have gladly gotten the DACT attenuator.  All the amps I've had with a stepped attenuator caused me fits trying to create the proper volume.  
   
   
  Quote: 





rclanger said:


> Wow! I agree on the sharp looks! I almost went with the Sage Green on my Super II but settled on the RCA Red that seems to be their house-finish.
> 
> A couple of questions:
> Are the brass footers that replaced the stock feet screwed into the base?
> ...


----------



## PanamaRed

For better or worse, the Canada Post lockout has ended. My Ear + HD finally shipped! I am completely overjoyed.
   
  I originally purchased it exclusively to use with my RS1 but recently purchased a pair of HD650s (which I believe the good doctor used to voice this model with).
   
  The RS1's hold a special place in my heart. For my purely musical, non analytical, enjoyment it is probably tied with the LCD-2. Maybe the good doctors device will put it over the top.


----------



## tme110

I think he used the HD600's - but when I got my lcd-2's I couldn't think of any reason to keep my 650's around any longer.


----------



## PanamaRed

Do you run the LCD-2's off your MAD?
  
  Quote: 





tme110 said:


> I think he used the HD600's - but when I got my lcd-2's I couldn't think of any reason to keep my 650's around any longer.


----------



## MacedonianHero

panamared said:


> Do you run the LCD-2's off your MAD?




I used to own the MAD Ear+HD for my RS1s (best amp for the RS1s BTW ), but NOT recommended for the power hungry LCD-2s. 170mW max won't even get you in the door IMO. Plus I found the combination too wooly for my tastes.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote: 





tme110 said:


> I think he used the HD600's - but when I got my lcd-2's I couldn't think of any reason to keep my 650's around any longer.


 
   
  On the contrary, I actually miss the sound of the HD650's even after owning the LCD-2. Mostly because of it's sound signature and interpretation. LCD-2 sound more like listening to monitors (like a plain jane, too clean cut and perfect); while the Senns and Grados have more of a emotional connection to the music (distinct, more character if you will). 
   
  Back on topic, the MAD is still one of my favorite tube amps. It's sweet, romantic, and sounds excellent with both Senns and Grados.


----------



## detoxguy

Mine also shipped today and I can't wait. It is supposed to arrive on monday according to my tracking number and I sure hope it does, it's a day off for me and I would love to spend all day listening...
  
  Quote: 





panamared said:


> For better or worse, the Canada Post lockout has ended. My Ear + HD finally shipped! I am completely overjoyed.
> 
> I originally purchased it exclusively to use with my RS1 but recently purchased a pair of HD650s (which I believe the good doctor used to voice this model with).
> 
> The RS1's hold a special place in my heart. For my purely musical, non analytical, enjoyment it is probably tied with the LCD-2. Maybe the good doctors device will put it over the top.


----------



## DeadEars

Quote: 





panamared said:


> For better or worse, the Canada Post lockout has ended. My Ear + HD finally shipped! I am completely overjoyed.
> 
> I originally purchased it exclusively to use with my RS1 but recently purchased a pair of HD650s (which I believe the good doctor used to voice this model with).
> 
> The RS1's hold a special place in my heart. For my purely musical, non analytical, enjoyment it is probably tied with the LCD-2. Maybe the good doctors device will put it over the top.


 

 I agree with Macedonian Hero that the MAD amps are particularly synergistic with the RS1's.  I did not really like the HD650's with my MAD amp (which is a Super-II more or less).  However, I really do like the LCD-2's with my MAD amp.  That's what I'm listening to right now...  "Black Dub" which is Daniel Lanois's latest band.  Trixie Whitley is superb, if you've never heard her.  Check out some of the You-Tube clips.  And the bass lines are really nice, although not as sharp as the Beta22 delivers.  Unfortunately, I think the regular MAD Ear+ does not supply enough juice for the LCD-2's to really shine.  That's where the extra current with a pair of EL84's really helps.  I listen mostly at lower volume levels and I never feel deprived, even though I have more powerful amps available that can drive the LCD-2s to their limits.  I'm really happy with this combination.  It certainly surpasses the HD600's which remain my backup cans.  The MAD amp puts more "meat on the bones" for the Audeze's while remaining musically involving.  It got a lot of admirers too at the last meet where I brought the MAD amp.


----------



## tme110

I do and even though I have plenty of more powerful amps to choose from I still use the MAD / LCD- Combo.

  
  Quote: 





panamared said:


> Do you run the LCD-2's off your MAD?


 

 It's kind of sad, I've never even been able to listen to RS-1's before but I'd love too.  I don't think id be interested in giving up my magnum 325's for them but it is strange that I haven't even run accross them at some point.  Maybe later I'll get a set of the forums for at least temporary use.


----------



## MacedonianHero

deadears said:


> I agree with Macedonian Hero that the MAD amps are particularly synergistic with the RS1's.  I did not really like the HD650's with my MAD amp (which is a Super-II more or less).  However, I really do like the LCD-2's with my MAD amp.  That's what I'm listening to right now...  "Black Dub" which is Daniel Lanois's latest band.  Trixie Whitley is superb, if you've never heard her.  Check out some of the You-Tube clips.  And the bass lines are really nice, although not as sharp as the Beta22 delivers.  Unfortunately, I think the regular MAD Ear+ does not supply enough juice for the LCD-2's to really shine.  That's where the extra current with a pair of EL84's really helps.  I listen mostly at lower volume levels and I never feel deprived, even though I have more powerful amps available that can drive the LCD-2s to their limits.  I'm really happy with this combination.  It certainly surpasses the HD600's which remain my backup cans.  The MAD amp puts more "meat on the bones" for the Audeze's while remaining musically involving.  It got a lot of admirers too at the last meet where I brought the MAD amp.




I would like to give the Super II a try. Looks like Dr. Lloyd has another winner.


----------



## indydieselnut

I popped some GE triple-mica 5-star 5751 tubes in a few days ago and have really enjoyed the combination.  I snapped a few photos last night and thought I'd share.


----------



## detoxguy

I received mine yesterday and the black and green is incredible. I didn't even really get to listen to it because that night was spent seeing The Black Keys at an amazing venue. As I type I'm giving it the first real listen with the new Dawes album Nothing is Wrong on 45 from my Rega RP1 with Cambridge phono and I'm just floored. The soundstage took a leap from my LD1+ and the overall tone is so engaging. This is not broken in at all and with the stock 12AX7. I can't wait to hear this mature as it burns in and I try my hand at tube rolling. This is a really good bloody week. 
   
  This was taken just out of the box and not even connected. It's purty.


----------



## PanamaRed

Congrats. It looks like our amps were shipped on the same day. Unfortunately, Canadapost has not been able to put my amp on a plane in 3 days 
  
  Quote: 





detoxguy said:


> I received mine yesterday and the black and green is incredible. I didn't even really get to listen to it because that night was spent seeing The Black Keys at an amazing venue. As I type I'm giving it the first real listen with the new Dawes album Nothing is Wrong on 45 from my Rega RP1 with Cambridge phono and I'm just floored. The soundstage took a leap from my LD1+ and the overall tone is so engaging. This is not broken in at all and with the stock 12AX7. I can't wait to hear this mature as it burns in and I try my hand at tube rolling. This is a really good bloody week.
> 
> This was taken just out of the box and not even connected. It's purty.


----------



## indydieselnut

Congratulations!  I love the sage green and you have one beautiful amp there.  Enjoy the journey.  I especially like that you were out seeing some live music...nothing ever replaces that experience!
  
  Quote: 





detoxguy said:


> I received mine yesterday and the black and green is incredible. I didn't even really get to listen to it because that night was spent seeing The Black Keys at an amazing venue. As I type I'm giving it the first real listen with the new Dawes album Nothing is Wrong on 45 from my Rega RP1 with Cambridge phono and I'm just floored. The soundstage took a leap from my LD1+ and the overall tone is so engaging. This is not broken in at all and with the stock 12AX7. I can't wait to hear this mature as it burns in and I try my hand at tube rolling. This is a really good bloody week.
> 
> This was taken just out of the box and not even connected. It's purty.


----------



## tme110

I don't know how long they've been there but I saw 2 pieces of bad news on the mapletree site today:
   
  [size=larger]BLACK GATE CAPACITORS NO LONGER AVAILABLE[/size]. Stock piles of these great electrolytics have finally been exhausted. Hence, they can no longer be offered as options in the power supplies of Mapletree products. My last stocks of the cathode bypass capacitors used in the _Ear+ HD_ will soon run out as well.  I  will be using Nichicon Muse capacitors for this application. High voltage filter caps used in Mapletree products are typically standard Nichicon aluminum electrolytics.
   
  • PRICE INCREASES ARE COMING. Due to contiumed pressure on the U.S. dollar and increases in component prices, I plan a 10% increase in prices as of August 1/2011.


----------



## indydieselnut

Yes, the Blackgate news is sad.  I found out after I received my Super II that it was the last Super II to include the Blackgate capacitor upgrade.  It was also the last set of Auricaps at the discounted price.  Part of me feels fortunate and part of me was hoping to order another Super II with Blackgates!


----------



## ripster24007

I purchased MAD EAR+HD #0204262 last week. I must say It's the BEST audio purchase I've made in a while. My HF-2's finally have a sound that makes Me happy !
  I got a good deal on it and I didn't have to wait months or worry about postal work stoppages (It was built in April 2011). I couldn't resist throwing in a 1956 RCA Blackplate 5751 but it also sounds killer with the stock tube.
  It was the perfect opportunity to get into tubes and I'm glad I did. The sound has so much MORE of everything I love about My music !


----------



## PanamaRed

Yeah. I couldn't agree more. Mine is still burning in but is already sounding beautiful. Dr. Peppard knows his stuff.
   
  Glad to hear you are enjoying your music which is the most important thing in this hobby.
  
  Quote: 





ripster24007 said:


> I purchased MAD EAR+HD #0204262 last week. I must say It's the BEST audio purchase I've made in a while. My HF-2's finally have a sound that makes Me happy !
> I got a good deal on it and I didn't have to wait months or worry about postal work stoppages (It was built in April 2011). I couldn't resist throwing in a 1956 RCA Blackplate 5751 but it also sounds killer with the stock tube.
> It was the perfect opportunity to get into tubes and I'm glad I did. The sound has so much MORE of everything I love about My music !


----------



## sling5s

I have a pair of LCD-2 on it's way.  I currently use my Mad Ear HD with Grado RS1, but what tubes would provide the extra gain and treble extension for the LCD-2?
   
  thanks


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote: 





sling5s said:


> what tubes would provide the extra gain and treble extension for the LCD-2?
> 
> thanks


 
   
  I would suggest Genelex Gold Lion 12AX7. I haven't tried it myself, but the Genelex are known to have great treble extension. 12AX7 should give you the gain you need and the tube is pretty reputable here. I've used their EL84's and they're quite nice.


----------



## sling5s

thanks you
  
  Quote: 





semiaudiophile said:


> I would suggest Genelex Gold Lion 12AX7. I haven't tried it myself, but the Genelex are known to have great treble extension. 12AX7 should give you the gain you need and the tube is pretty reputable here. I've used their EL84's and they're quite nice.


----------



## ripster24007

Quote: 





panamared said:


> Yeah. I couldn't agree more. Mine is still burning in but is already sounding beautiful. Dr. Peppard knows his stuff.
> 
> Glad to hear you are enjoying your music which is the most important thing in this hobby.
> 
> ...


----------



## tme110

It looks like Indy is famous - his rig is now the first thing you see when you go to the Mapletree site right now.
  
  Quote: 





indydieselnut said:


> I thought I'd post a picture of my new baby in this thread as well.  I greatly appreciate all the tube-rolling discussion as I am picking my way through 5751s right now.  Great discussion!


----------



## sling5s

I guess, since the LCD-2 needs more of a Solid State characters than the lush romantic tube characters, does the Genelex Gold Lion give these characters?
  Lush works great for Grado RS1 but the LCD-2 already being warm and lush needs the opposite.  Eventually, I will probably get the Lyr or a solid state amp for the LCD-2 but for now what will be some good tube rolling options to synergize with the LCD-2?
   
  I know this sounds dumb, but my only experience with tube amp was when I had the Woo Audio 6 and I ended up upgrading both the Rectifier Tube and Power Tubes.
  So my question is, what is the Genelex Gold Lion, a Rectifier or a Power tube?  And if the MAD EAR works same as the Woo Audio, what is the best upgrade for both Rectifier and Power tube for the LCD-2? 
  
  Quote: 





semiaudiophile said:


> I would suggest Genelex Gold Lion 12AX7. I haven't tried it myself, but the Genelex are known to have great treble extension. 12AX7 should give you the gain you need and the tube is pretty reputable here. I've used their EL84's and they're quite nice.


----------



## indydieselnut

I'm famous alright...
   
  Lloyd asked if he could use it and I gladly obliged.  He's always been a wonderful gentleman to talk to and work with.
   
  BTW - I'm following this LCD-2 discussion with interest.  I figure the Super II is putting out about 400mW at 60-ohms (new driver revised up to 60-ohms from 50).  Do people with experience with driving the LCD-2 feel this is enough juice to get the most out of the headphones?  This might be better asked in an LCD-2 thread but I was hoping for some MAD people that had experience with the 'phones.  
  
  Quote: 





tme110 said:


> It looks like Indy is famous - his rig is now the first thing you see when you go to the Mapletree site right now.


----------



## lbj

Quote: 





sling5s said:


> I know this sounds dumb, but my only experience with tube amp was when I had the Woo Audio 6 and I ended up upgrading both the Rectifier Tube and Power Tubes.
> So my question is, what is the Genelex Gold Lion, a Rectifier or a Power tube?  And if the MAD EAR works same as the Woo Audio, what is the best upgrade for both Rectifier and Power tube for the LCD-2?


 
   
  I'm no expert, but the 5751/12AX7 tube is known as the input tube.  The Ear+ HD amps are not tube-rectified.  Someone please correct me if I'm mistaken.
  
  Quote: 





indydieselnut said:


> BTW - I'm following this LCD-2 discussion with interest.  I figure the Super II is putting out about 400mW at 60-ohms (new driver revised up to 60-ohms from 50).  Do people with experience with driving the LCD-2 feel this is enough juice to get the most out of the headphones?  This might be better asked in an LCD-2 thread but I was hoping for some MAD people that had experience with the 'phones.


 

 Someone like Macedonian Hero should chime in, but I asked this question (w.r.t. Ear+ HD) earlier in this thread.  I gathered that, in general, people thought the Ear+ HD sounded great with the LCD-2.  The Super II with about 4x more power on tap should drive the LCD-2 just... well, super.


----------



## indydieselnut

Correct, the 5751/12AX7 is the input tube and the EL84 (on the Super II) is the power tube.  Solid-state rectification unlike the Woo.  I've owned tube amps for many years now and STILL feel "tube-stupid" compared to the experts here on head-fi!
   
  Thanks for the info on the LCD-2.  Sounds like it will be worth giving a try!

  
  Quote: 





lbj said:


> I'm no expert, but the 5751/12AX7 tube is known as the input tube.  The Ear+ HD amps are not tube-rectified.  Someone please correct me if I'm mistaken.
> 
> 
> Someone like Macedonian Hero should chime in, but I asked this question (w.r.t. Ear+ HD) earlier in this thread.  I gathered that, in general, people thought the Ear+ HD sounded great with the LCD-2.  The Super II with about 4x more power on tap should drive the LCD-2 just... well, super.


----------



## PanamaRed

Quick question for you guys...
   
  What would be the pros/cons of using my MAD Ear + HD as a preamp going to my Super II?
   
  Also is there any benefit in turning the power on the Ear+ while using it as a preamp?
   
  Thanks guys


----------



## tme110

It's just a passive pass through so there would no pro's except for any need you have getting met and a neg would be an extra connection to deal with and interconnect to pay for.  There would be no point in powering the MAD to use as a preamp.


----------



## tme110

Dr LLoyd has stated, and its come up in this thread a couple times, that changing the power tubes have a much smaller effect.  I have not tried but there is a set up tubes that I'd like to try so if I ever see them I'll swap out power tubes myself.
   
  I don't normally give tonal/ sound signature answers because I don't feel qualified but - I found the Genelex tube to be a warm tube and though I do enjoy it, I don't like it at all with my HD650's.  And since I feel that the LCD-2 sounds to me to be a lot like the 650 (only obviously much nicer) then my guess is that it may not be the best fit.  But that's just me so if it goes against anyone else's recco then....
  
  Quote: 





sling5s said:


> I guess, since the LCD-2 needs more of a Solid State characters than the lush romantic tube characters, does the Genelex Gold Lion give these characters?
> Lush works great for Grado RS1 but the LCD-2 already being warm and lush needs the opposite.  Eventually, I will probably get the Lyr or a solid state amp for the LCD-2 but for now what will be some good tube rolling options to synergize with the LCD-2?
> 
> I know this sounds dumb, but my only experience with tube amp was when I had the Woo Audio 6 and I ended up upgrading both the Rectifier Tube and Power Tubes.
> So my question is, what is the Genelex Gold Lion, a Rectifier or a Power tube?  And if the MAD EAR works same as the Woo Audio, what is the best upgrade for both Rectifier and Power tube for the LCD-2?


----------



## PanamaRed

Thanks very much. No Point in me having to use another knob then.
   
  I have to say Dr. Peppard never ceases to impress me with his wares. Later this week i'm going to order a LR-1. Anyone know if they are point-to-point wired?
   
   
  Quote: 





tme110 said:


> It's just a passive pass through so there would no pro's except for any need you have getting met and a neg would be an extra connection to deal with and interconnect to pay for.  There would be no point in powering the MAD to use as a preamp.


----------



## sling5s

So I just need to change the single input tube? 
  
  Quote: 





tme110 said:


> Dr LLoyd has stated, and its come up in this thread a couple times, that changing the power tubes have a much smaller effect.  I have not tried but there is a set up tubes that I'd like to try so if I ever see them I'll swap out power tubes myself.
> 
> I don't normally give tonal/ sound signature answers because I don't feel qualified but - I found the Genelex tube to be a warm tube and though I do enjoy it, I don't like it at all with my HD650's.  And since I feel that the LCD-2 sounds to me to be a lot like the 650 (only obviously much nicer) then my guess is that it may not be the best fit.  But that's just me so if it goes against anyone else's recco then....


----------



## lbj

Quote: 





panamared said:


> I have to say Dr. Peppard never ceases to impress me with his wares. Later this week i'm going to order a LR-1. Anyone know if they are point-to-point wired?


 

 Probably better off asking Lloyd, but I can't imagine it any other way.
   

  
  Quote: 





sling5s said:


> So I just need to change the single input tube?


 
   
  For starters, yes.  Rumor has it the power tubes do not change the sound very much.  Keeps tube rolling simple and cheap(ish).


----------



## MacedonianHero

lbj said:


> I'm no expert, but the 5751/12AX7 tube is known as the input tube.  The Ear+ HD amps are not tube-rectified.  Someone please correct me if I'm mistaken.
> 
> 
> Someone like Macedonian Hero should chime in, but I asked this question (w.r.t. Ear+ HD) earlier in this thread.  I gathered that, in general, people thought the Ear+ HD sounded great with the LCD-2.  The Super II with about 4x more power on tap should drive the LCD-2 just... well, super.




I personally didn't like the MAD Ear+HD and my LCD-2s...regardless of which tube I rolled in (several 5751s and 12AX7s). It only puts out a maximum of 170mW and I felt it was underpowered and just too lush with the LCD-2s. I haven't heard the Super II, but by many reports it is a good match with them.

For under $500...or even $1000, I haven't heard a better amp with the LCD-2s than the Lyr (with the 6922 Genalex Gold Lions)...4 Watts into 50 ohms really kicks like a mule.


----------



## DeadEars

Quote: 





sling5s said:


> I have a pair of LCD-2 on it's way.  I currently use my Mad Ear HD with Grado RS1, but what tubes would provide the extra gain and treble extension for the LCD-2?
> 
> thanks


 


  I think you may be disappointed with the pairing.  I run my LCD-2's with the Super, and it is barely adequate power-wise.  At my listening levels, however, I'm VERY happy with the sound.  But as Macedonian Hero said, I doubt you will be fully satisfied with the Ear HD.  Your best bet is to use higher-gain input tubes, unless you modify your amp to run higher B+ levels.  And if you are running Blackgates, you can't even do that, since you'll exceed the voltage limits of the caps that Dr. Lloyd uses (scraping the bottom of the Blackgate barrel -- sigh). 
   
  So, I agree with the recommendations for 12AX7's in your amp, and the Gold Lions are the best of current production.  For NOS, try a set of Amperex Bugle Boys, from the 1960's, or for a cleaner but less-round sound perhaps a set of Siemens & Halske ECC83 from the same period.  Let us know what you think!


----------



## sling5s

Yes, even the Grado RA-1 sounds better with the LCD-2 than MAD EAR.  It's too lush.  I'll be in the future looking to the Lyr.
  
  Quote: 





deadears said:


> I think you may be disappointed with the pairing.  I run my LCD-2's with the Super, and it is barely adequate power-wise.  At my listening levels, however, I'm VERY happy with the sound.  But as Macedonian Hero said, I doubt you will be fully satisfied with the Ear HD.  Your best bet is to use higher-gain input tubes, unless you modify your amp to run higher B+ levels.  And if you are running Blackgates, you can't even do that, since you'll exceed the voltage limits of the caps that Dr. Lloyd uses (scraping the bottom of the Blackgate barrel -- sigh).
> 
> So, I agree with the recommendations for 12AX7's in your amp, and the Gold Lions are the best of current production.  For NOS, try a set of Amperex Bugle Boys, from the 1960's, or for a cleaner but less-round sound perhaps a set of Siemens & Halske ECC83 from the same period.  Let us know what you think!


----------



## eucariote

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> I personally didn't like the MAD Ear+HD and my LCD-2s...regardless of which tube I rolled in (several 5751s and 12AX7s). It only puts out a maximum of 170mW and I felt it was underpowered and just too lush with the LCD-2s. I haven't heard the Super II, but by many reports it is a good match with them.
> 
> For under $500...or even $1000, I haven't heard a better amp with the LCD-2s than the Lyr (with the 6922 Genalex Gold Lions)...4 Watts into 50 ohms really kicks like a mule.


 
   

 X2.  But my guess is that it's an issue of signatures- I've found that the lush sound of Ear+ HD is well suited for bright headphones that need taming (RS-1, Edition 8) and the brighter headphone amp on my dac (Lavry DA11) is better suited for dark headphones like LCD-2 & HE-500 that need treble extension & emphasis.  I suspect that it's not just an issue of current because a head-fier with a Lavry (.75 W @ 50 ohm) and a Lyr (4 W @ 50 ohm)  couldn't hear a difference with LCD-2.


----------



## MacedonianHero

eucariote said:


> X2.  But my guess is that it's an issue of signatures- I've found that the lush sound of Ear+ HD is well suited for bright headphones that need taming (RS-1, Edition 8) and the brighter headphone amp on my dac (Lavry DA11) is better suited for dark headphones like LCD-2 & HE-500 that need treble extension & emphasis.  I suspect that it's not just an issue of current because a head-fier with a Lavry (.75 W @ 50 ohm) and a Lyr (4 W @ 50 ohm)  couldn't hear a difference with LCD-2.




But the Ear+HD puts on a MAX of only 0.17W....not enough to get your foot in the door with orthos IMO.


----------



## lootbag

Quick question!
   
  I currently use three headphones: Westone ES5, Grado HF2 and HD600.
  My source is an iBasso D6 hooked up to foobar + FLAC which probably is not doing any of the headphones justice.
  As a result, I am looking to purchase my first desktop amp.
   
  Based on what I have read, I believe the HD+ or Super II would be a good match for all three headphones?
  Always wanted to hear the magical Grado and MAD synergy.
  Just hoping the HD600 will play nice with a MAD amp as well.
  Would be looking to pair the MAD amp with a Cambridge DACmagic.


----------



## sbulack

I don't have any experience with the Westones, so I have no observations to offer pertaining to them.  What I can say, though, about the Grado HF2 and the Senn HD600 is that the MAD Ear+ HD drives them both really well.  And here's the nice bonus - they are both driven really well using the same tubes, in my experience and estimation.  So, no need to stock up on different manufacturers or vintages of tubes to optimize each of them.  Nope, the same tubes which bring out the best from the HF2 will also work really well with the HD600.  While I've touched on the subject of tubes, for the past few years, my favorites in the MAD Ear+ HD are: a Sovtek 12AX7 sold by sandyphoto on eBay, usually with the title - "Best 12AX7 I've ever heard - No Really!"  And the 12B4A tubes that I've liked the best so far are: NOS RCA or Marconi.  I purchased one set of what "National Electronics 12B4A's" because they had a red label on each tube.  I was hoping to purchase a pair of GE Red Label 12B4A's (which marroyo has recommended a few times), and I was hoping that these Nat Elec Red Label tubes might be (because of the red label) rebranded GE's and offer me the same goodness of which marroyo had posted.  And, to my pleasant surprise, I heard an appreciable - but more subtle than striking - improvement in sound quality using the Nat Elec red label 12B4A's.  Unfortunately, I've looked a number of times since, and I can't find more of the Nat Elec red label 12B4A's or any of the GE Red Label 12B4A's.  So, when this pair I've got goes, I'll replace them from the stock of NOS RCA's and Marconi's I've laid in and keep on listenin'.
   
  But, I'll end on the topic at hand - to my listening, the MAD Ear+ HD works really well with both Grado HF2 and Senn HD600 phones - with the same tubes used in it for both phones.  What I've just posted for the HD600 does not also apply to the HD650 (as I've also previously posted).  The MAD Ear+ HD is not my favorite amp for the HD650 - the Purity Audio KICAS Caliente is - so that's not at all an issue for me.


----------



## tme110

you can search this thread for talk on the hd600 but yes it pairs well, in fact the designer of the HD uses hd600;s himself.


----------



## wlvca

If anyone is interested, I just listed a MAD Ear + HD Super II in the For Sale Forum. Price is $595.


----------



## BobinNJ

I know this thread has been dormant for a while, but I'd like to pose a question.  I have a EAR+ HD on order from Dr. Peppard, after reading much about the way this amp matches with both RS1is & Senn HD-600s.  That being said, I've been putting some serious thought to getting HE-500s.  How does this headphone match with the EAR+?  I've heard that the HE-5 & HE-6 are really power hungry, but the HE-500 has better sensitivity to make them friendlier to tube amps.  Any opinions/advice would be welcomed.
  Thanks,
  Bob
   
  Edit - I have decided to upgrade to the Super II.  I figure the additional flexibility of more power is worth the extra $150.


----------



## jtinto

What MacedonianHero wrote about his Audeze LCD-2 would definitely still apply to the HiFiMan HE-500
  In fact, it might be even more obviously under-powered because the Audeze is more efficient than the HiFiMan.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





jtinto said:


> What MacedonianHero wrote about his Audeze LCD-2 would definitely still apply to the HiFiMan HE-500
> In fact, it might be even more obviously under-powered because the Audeze is more efficient than the HiFiMan.


 


  I think it wasn't just a power thing, but also a synergy thing with the MAD Ear+HD. That said, the Super II looks like it might be a better match in both regards.


----------



## detoxguy

I currently own the RS1i paired with the EAR+ HD and the HE-500 paired with the Lyr. While I was waiting for my Lyr on backorder I was using the high impedance output with the HE-500 and was very impressed with the sound.
   
   
  Until my Lyr arrived.
   
  I love the RS1i and the synergy with the MAD is legendary but the HE-500 really does open up with the extra power the Lyr delivers. I don't have thousands for the dark star or other equally expensive amps but I really do believe that Schiit has delivered an amazing product for an equally amazing price that gives the orthos the power to shine.
  Quote: 





bobinnj said:


> I know this thread has been dormant for a while, but I'd like to pose a question.  I have a EAR+ HD on order from Dr. Peppard, after reading much about the way this amp matches with both RS1is & Senn HD-600s.  That being said, I've been putting some serious thought to getting HE-500s.  How does this headphone match with the EAR+?  I've heard that the HE-5 & HE-6 are really power hungry, but the HE-500 has better sensitivity to make them friendlier to tube amps.  Any opinions/advice would be welcomed.
> Thanks,
> Bob


----------



## jtinto

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> I think it wasn't just a power thing, but also a synergy thing with the MAD Ear+HD. That said, the Super II looks like it might be a better match in both regards.


 

 I recently asked Dr. Lloyd about using LCD-2/3 and HE-500 with his amps. He said the same thing, recommending the Super II over the +HD
  I wonder if he'd consider building a new more powerful amp, suited to both dynamic and planar ... I'd buy one for sure


----------



## BobinNJ

I want to pose a question;
  It seems that the amount of discussion about the EAR+ has died down quite a bit.  Is there a reason?  Is it the rise of the Orthos, and the apparent inability of the EAR+ to drive them, or is there just better (or less expensive) alternatives that have become available in the past year?  Don't get me wrong, I've placed my order (& actually bumped it up to the Super), so my decision has been made.  Just interested.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

I think the MAD amps still represent good value for a mid-tier/priced amp especially if you have Grado's or other low impedance phones. The headphone amp market has grown considerably since when I started this hobby and there's just too many options and flavors to choose from. Rise of orthos and other hard to drive headphones probably have something to do with it too. People are always looking for more power even when they don't really need it.
   
  I've since moved on and do most of my listening with speakers at the moment. Only because it's more convenient for me versus wearing headphones, I feel a bit constricted. I do enjoy listening with headphones every now and then though.


----------



## tme110

I think the MAD Ear is just a proven established design and everything in this thread is still valid.  Adding more would probably be repetitive info.  It could be like the LCD-2 thread that gets 100 posts a day because of ridiculous comments and continuously repeated questions.
   
  I still listen to my Ear+ HD often even though I have a couple of other fancier and more powerful amps.  In fact, I regularly listen to my LCD-2's on my MAD.
   
  If you look, it does not look like the the que for amp builds at Mapletree has ever emptied out so there must be  a steady continuous demand for new amps.  The thread may have gone a little stale but requests for new amps must not have.
   
  It is unfortunate that the explosive growth in ortho's has everything thinking they must have the newest most powerful amps out there.


----------



## BobinNJ

Thanks for your comments, it makes me feel better.  I have a constant feeling that I'm at least 2 years behind everyone else when it comes to "What's Hot".  Maybe that's a good thing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## dongringo

I'll never get rid of my MAD Ear+ HD. It's a wonderful amp that drives high and low impedance headphones alike just fine. It has no problem driving my 600 ohm Beyers as well as the LCD-2. Great amp from a great builder.
   
  As far as why this thread hasn't gotten much attention as of late...well, in this hobby people tend to always want the latest thing that comes around, but that doesn't diminish the quality of the tried and true products like the Ear+.


----------



## BobinNJ

Well, I'm next on the queue!  YEAH!!!!


----------



## dongringo

I remember those days of waiting. Exciting times!


----------



## BobinNJ

ON THE WAY!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Already bought Gold Lion & Groove Tube EL84s & GE 5 star TMBP 5751s.


----------



## jtinto

Let us know what you think of the Gold Lion vs GE 5751
  I like the Genalex Gold Lion a lot


----------



## BobinNJ

OK, Super II has arrived!  I'll give it a few days of break in before I'll comment.  So far, it's a significant improvement over the Darkvoice 336SE I had been using.  I can't wait to start tube rolling.


----------



## BobinNJ

Doesn't seem that the LCD-2s are a good match for the Super II as well.  Bloated base & definately runs out of steam during more complicated passages.  VERY BUMMED!  I'm going to let the amp burn in today and try again tonight.  I love the RS1s, but I really got to enjoy the LCD-2s tight base when being driven by my pre-amp.  Anyone have opinions on other options?  Beyer T1? Senn HD700? Denon A-7000?


----------



## BobinNJ

Update, after letting the amp burn in for the day yesterday, and changing the 5751s, the LCD-2s sound so much better then last night.  So, I'm using the Genalex Gold Line GL84s and GE 5751 TMBP halo top getters.  As an aside, I found that the LCD-2 head positioning makes a huge difference in the sound sign.  I guess it's more specific & pronounced to Orthos.


----------



## tme110

My newest toy set up - the MAD Ear +HD LR 1+
   
  I didin't mean for the bottom part to have a different front panel.  It looks a lot better the way it is individually but I think when combined they should be the same?
   
  I've been looking for a high quality switch for a while and then just had the LR 1+ custom made.  I can connect 4 sources to it and 2 outputs (individually or combined).  I haven't hooked it up yet.  But I think no matter what amp/amps I'm using the line router will be useful.  But I thought this was a logical product for Dr P to have and was assuming there would be interest in it so I'm posting it here...


----------



## rattesp

Quote: 





bobinnj said:


> Update, after letting the amp burn in for the day yesterday, and changing the 5751s, the LCD-2s sound so much better then last night.  So, I'm using the Genalex Gold Line GL84s and GE 5751 TMBP halo top getters.  As an aside, I found that the LCD-2 head positioning makes a huge difference in the sound sign.  I guess it's more specific & pronounced to Ortho


 
   Maybe you could try some 12AX7 instead of the 5751 ??


----------



## Twinster

I do not own the LCD-2 and never heard them but based on the review and comments I have read I woud think they would be better with an SS amplifier. Don't get me wrong I own a MAD and love it but a favor headphone with happy treble so it work out. I own a Centrance DACmini with the 1 ohm option and the previous owner was using it with his LCD-2 and it seem to be a popular combo. Just my 2 cents. 




bobinnj said:


> Update, after letting the amp burn in for the day yesterday, and changing the 5751s, the LCD-2s sound so much better then last night.  So, I'm using the Genalex Gold Line GL84s and GE 5751 TMBP halo top getters.  As an aside, I found that the LCD-2 head positioning makes a huge difference in the sound sign.  I guess it's more specific & pronounced to Orthos.


----------



## tme110

There's a substantial number of people using the LCD-2's w/ tubes.  Judging by the LCD amping thread I'd say at least 50%.  I personally use my little MAD Ear with them.  I realize I'm in the minority but that doesn't affect my listening enjoyment.


----------



## BobinNJ

Justed added a pair of T1s to the mix.  Wow.  These sound amazing on the Super.  Using the Hi Z output.  Great balance and better soundstage.  Sounds more balanced then the RS1s.  The LCD-2s sound OK on the Super, but still sound much better on my Audiolab 8000 SS pre-amp.  Right now, it's T1, LCD-2 on pre-amp, and RS1s in order of sonics.  One is probably going to have to go.


----------



## tme110

Picture with the Mapletree components in my system


----------



## PanamaRed

Just wanted to let you guys know I am selling a Mad Ear + HD in the for sale forums:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/602432/maple-tree-audio-mad-ear-hd-like-new-excellent-condition-over-300-in-extras


----------



## tme110

wow, I really thought the custom line switcher on the MAD Ear would be a hit but not a single comment. Granted, it's an expensive switch but It's working pretty well for me and makes trying out different gear pretty easy. I also like the look of the 2 match components.


----------



## detoxguy

I love the MAD line router and if I need one in the future I will definitely buy one. Instead when I ordered my Ear+HD I asked Dr. Peppard to put a toggle switch on the back so that the two source inputs would be selectable. One input is analog for my turntable and the other input is digital which runs from my DAC and I can use it to select whether it's my cd player, apple TV (streaming), or direct from MBP through Decibel player. Works perfect. I absolutely love MAD gear and would love to build an entire system using his gear in the future. 
  
  Quote: 





tme110 said:


> wow, I really thought the custom line switcher on the MAD Ear would be a hit but not a single comment. Granted, it's an expensive switch but It's working pretty well for me and makes trying out different gear pretty easy. I also like the look of the 2 match components.


----------



## PanamaRed

For you MAD owners, I am selling a MAD Line Router:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/604859/mapletree-audio-lr-1-i-o-line-router-4x2-audio-switch


----------



## Weez

I’m in the mood for some tube rolling, and I went over to Tubeworld to have a look. I think I’m going for the “_5751 GE Black Plates and triple mica 1950's_” – but, since I don’t really know what to look for it’s hard to justify some of the price tags. I’m fine paying 70-80$.
   
  If somebody can provide me with some general guidelines when choosing between the listed tubes I would greatly appreciate it : )
   
   
  - Platinum low noise tube $175) JG-5751 GE black plates triple mica "D" getter halo NOS 1953 original tan military box 1-5% section balance, smeared printing
  (2.68/2.77ma)
   
  - Platinum low noise tube $185) JG-5751 GE black plates triple mica "D" getter halo NOS 1955 original tan military box 5% section balance (2.8/3.0ma) (best single) (slightly smeared printing)
   
  - Kuhl-Tube cryo platinum low noise tube $185) 5751 GE "5 STAR" black plates triple mica "U" getter halo NOS 1959-1960 in white box (3.52/3.6ma) (recommended)
   
  - Platinum tube low noise tube $119) JG-5751 GE black plates triple mica "D" getter halo low hours/tests like new 1957 in white box, faded printing (3.23/3.33ma)
   
  - Platinum low noise tube $99) JG-5751 GE black plates triple mica "U" getter halo used/tests like new 1957-1958 smeared printing, reboxed (3.0/3.12ma)
   
  - Platinum low noise Kuhl-Tube cryo $75) 5751 GE black plates triple mica "D" getter halo used/good 1950's no printing (2.4/2.45ma)
   
  - Platinum low noise tube $75) 5751 GE black plates triple mica "D" getter halo used/good 1950's no printing (2.6/2.7ma)
                              
  - Tube $20) 5751 GE black plates triple mica no printing "U" getter 1950's slightly microphonic and mis-matched sections (2.27/3.12ma) (50%/100%)


----------



## uberburger101

For what it's worth I'm listening to the MAD Ear+ HD as well with the RS-1 and my tube is the 5751 GE black plate triple mica. I can't remember whether it's the D getter or the U getter because it's been so long since I've bought that tube (I think it was back in 2009). To my ears it sounded fantastic, and I even sold the Sylvania triple mica black plate gold pins (which were supposedly one of the best 5751s). I would seriously doubt the benefits of Cryo for tubes and you can look to eBay for some deals on such tubes. The good thing about the Ear+ HD is that you only have to get one 5751 so you don't have to worry about buying matched pairs. The price should come down significantly since the tubes don't have to be matched. I'm not quite sure about the 5 star variant mine is just the regular black plate triple mica.


----------



## Weez

Thanks, for the advice. I really appreciate it, and it sorted out some of the tubes in the list.
  When I have some time off I’ll do some research regarding U vs D getter, “5 star” vs “no star” and finally the significance of cryo-treatment. I know a little about cryo-treatment in other cases, but not some much regarding tubes.

 Maybe, I should just e-mail Tubeworld and ask why for instance: _Kuhl-Tube cryo platinum 5751 GE "5 STAR" black plates triple mica "U"_ is recommended and how it stands compered to D/U getter JG-5751 GE black plates triple mica's for 75-99$.


----------



## uberburger101

No problem, glad to be of help. However, I still find Tubeworld's prices a little steep I don't remember paying more than $40 for my triple mica black plate when I bought it from eBay. Although your results may vary since it's hard to discern the quality when you purchase from eBay, so Tubeworld is a more reliable source in a sense.


----------



## Weez

Yep, the prices seem a bit over the top. I bought a well-received tube for my Havana DAC 1-2 years ago from Tubeworld and back then the prices were somewhat more justifiable. Maybe the tube-market is a bit on the dry side at the moment. I can try to find something on eBay, but as you said it isn’t as reliable. A tube in my interest may although pop up here on headfi : )


----------



## SemiAudiophile

$30-40 seems about right for a GE TMBP. The Sylvania Black Plates are the best I heard for the Mapletree but they're almost twice as expensive and only slightly better.


----------



## jtinto

I'd still like to try the Sylvania 5751 black plates.
  I'm blissfully listening to a Genalex Gold Lion 12ax7 re-issue right now
  Highly recommended all-rounder.


----------



## uberburger101

Quote: 





semiaudiophile said:


> $30-40 seems about right for a GE TMBP. The Sylvania Black Plates are the best I heard for the Mapletree but they're almost twice as expensive and only slightly better.


 
   
  I have to agree. The Sylvanias I had were more refined but the GE TMBP had more punch to it. I preferred the dynamic range of the GE and that's why I sold off the Sylvania. Luckily the Ear+ HD only needs one tube. Pretty inexpensive to tube roll.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





uberburger101 said:


> I have to agree. The Sylvanias I had were more refined but the GE TMBP had more punch to it. I preferred the dynamic range of the GE and that's why I sold off the Sylvania. Luckily the Ear+ HD only needs one tube. Pretty inexpensive to tube roll.


 
   
  My favourite tubes with my (now sold) Ear+HD was the Sylvania black plate triple mica. Simply an outstanding tube.


----------



## uberburger101

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> My favourite tubes with my (now sold) Ear+HD was the Sylvania black plate triple mica. Simply an outstanding tube.


 
   
  Glad they weren't my thing at the time. A little too pricey for a 5751.


----------



## goohsm

whats the difference between HD and purist HD?
  is one better than the other one?


----------



## tme110

the amp has had several names as it improved through the years.  The current version is the Ear + HD.  Purest is just an older model.


----------



## goohsm

Quote: 





tme110 said:


> the amp has had several names as it improved through the years.  The current version is the Ear + HD.  Purest is just an older model.


 

 thank


----------



## francoamerican

I received my new  Ear+ HD Super 2.  Sounds awesome, of course.  
   
  Here is the amp chassis
   

   
  Here is a picture of the guts of the actual amp chassis.


----------



## tme110

nice


----------



## francoamerican

Power Supply


----------



## francoamerican

I have an idea (perhaps is well trod.. ) as to why the mapletree ear seems to be considered the best all tube (excluding rectification) headphone amp for grado.  
   
  Of the non-hybrid tube amps I am aware of, the mapletree has by far the lowest output impedance:
   

 1.3 ohms for the Super 2.   
 7 ohms for the Ear+HD 
 28 ohm out for the DNA sonett 
  ~15 ohm (per ken rockwell's measurements) perhaps 32 ohm per other interactions people have had with Woo ( http://www.head-fi.org/t/428570/woo-audio-amp-owner-unite/15540#post_7881302 )
   
  Per the discussion of headphone impedance on head-fi http://www.head-fi.org/a/headphone-impedance you want at least a 10 to 1 ratio between headphone and amp.
   
  Now I know by sound all of those other amps are supposed to sound great (haven't heard them,) but anyway this is my observation of the circumstances *on paper.*
   
*Am I way off base here?*
   
  thanks


----------



## jtinto

The blue looks great


----------



## goohsm

so i have rs-1 and just received a mad ear+ hd used
  i notice that the sound quality is only good before 11 oclock volume
  the punchy bass doesnt seem to increase after 9~10 oclock volume
  is this normal? or do i have to upgrade the tubes?


----------



## diego

The tubes might not have enough life left. In any case, it's a good idea to have an extra set of tubes, it helps you troubleshoot and sooner or later you will need them anyway.
   
  Diego


----------



## tme110

I don't remember ever having that issue.  But I don't think I'd ever go past 9 or 10 with RS-1's installed anyway - but it still doesn't sound right...???


----------



## goohsm

Quote: 





tme110 said:


> I don't remember ever having that issue.  But I don't think I'd ever go past 9 or 10 with RS-1's installed anyway - but it still doesn't sound right...???


 

 it sounds excellent
  i think my rs1 sounds more clear and fast on schiit asgard
  and it sounds more watery or airy and comfortable
  everyone says mad ear+ hd is the best amp for rs1 but sometimes i like asgard better
  i want to try woo audio 2 sometime
  wa2 seems like a better function as preamp than mad ear as well


----------



## TitaniumDust

Just ordered an Ear+ HD, my first tube amp!  Given my tube noobness, please don't kill me for any of the following questions... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I came across the tube newbie thread, and I also saw quite a few amp-specific tube rolling threads.  I see there is a lot of tube discussion in this thread, so is there a dedicated tube rolling thread for mapletree that I didn't find in my forum search, or perhaps this thread would be the best source of such information?  Also, what are some of your favorite places to buy both new production and NOS tubes in the USA?
   
  I can't wait for my amp to arrive - it should be a lot of fun!


----------



## HiFlight

titaniumdust said:


> Just ordered an Ear+ HD, my first tube amp!  Given my tube noobness, please don't kill me for any of the following questions...
> 
> I came across the tube newbie thread, and I also saw quite a few amp-specific tube rolling threads.  I see there is a lot of tube discussion in this thread, so is there a dedicated tube rolling thread for mapletree that I didn't find in my forum search, or perhaps this thread would be the best source of such information?  Also, what are some of your favorite places to buy both new production and NOS tubes in the USA?
> 
> I can't wait for my amp to arrive - it should be a lot of fun!




Tubeworld.com is a good source of tubes for the Mapletree. So far, my favorites are the JAN 5963 and GE 5 Star 5751.

EDIT: I forgot to add the tube that I have been listening to for quite awhile! Amperex 12AU7 Bugleboy.


----------



## tme110

everything you need to know about the mappletree is in this thread


----------



## TitaniumDust

Not that this amp needs any more glowing reviews, but after burn in and doing some tube rolling, I must say that the Ear+ HD is an incredible amp.  I find it to be very versatile.  If you want more of a solid-state sound, you can get an inexpensive Sylvania/Jan 5751 DMGP or a GE 5-star (Sylvania is better for this purpose IMO) or if you want a more fluid, lush sound, you can do that too with something like a Sylvania 5751 Gold Brand TMGP, a GE 5751 TMBP, or even something as inexpensive as a new production TungSol 12AX7.  You can also find anything in between.
   
  I listen mainly to metal and hard rock with fast and detailed headphones, so I wanted a quick-sounding tube.  After trying some various tubes, I didn't think I'd find a tube I was 100% happy with until I tried the Sylvania Gold Brand 5751 TMBP.  It has all the quickness and punch of a good solid state amp, plus it has the incredible liveliness and lusher mids that a good tube can give you.  Mids are somewhat lush and warm, but not overly so, which is perfect for me.  I like it so much, I ordered a small stock of this tube.  I also found my perfect amp in the process.  I've never heard a top-end SS amp, but I can't imagine it being much, if any, better than this amp with the Sylvania tube.  Cheers to Dr. Peppard for making such a wonderful amp!


----------



## malky




----------



## malky

After 18 months with the Mad Ear plus HD II I am aiming to try some new tubes.
   
  Below are all on Ebay at the moment.
  Matched Pair Golds Label SYLVANIA 5751 Black Plates 3 Mica $170
  Matched Pair GE 5751 Black Plates 3 Mica Square Getter $71
  Matched Pair RCA 5751 Black Plates 3 Mica Square Getter=12AX7,ECC83 7025 $70
   
  Some advise on the above would be appreciated. At the moment I am using my Senns HD 650 which 
  sound fine although I read on here that these are not the best for the MAD amp but I havent compared
   anything else as yet.I am also considering another pair of cans maybe the Senn.HD 800. Beyer DT 880.
  Grado RS 1 or maybe 1000 i. Im not sure about Grado though as some seem to feel they are rather too much
   in the highs, and I may fall into this catagory, I never could get along with AKG 701 which may have a similar 
  sound signature to Grado, which were nice and detailed, but lacked the richness and bottom end that the Senns give.
  I listen to Rock mainly, older type Led Zepp. Rush Wishbone Ash, also Suzzanne Vega, Paloma Faith, Adele, Paul Simon,
   loads of 70S 80S. Much prefer analog on the old recordings, fronting with
  Inspire Eclipse TT SME M2 12 R Audio Technica 33 EV cartridge,
  also using Nakamichi CR7 and RX 505 cassettte decks. CD is Musical Fidelity Nu Vista.
  I am in the U.K.
  Malky.


----------



## DeadEars

Quote: 





malky said:


> After 18 months with the Mad Ear plus HD II I am aiming to try some new tubes.
> 
> Below are all on Ebay at the moment.
> Matched Pair Golds Label SYLVANIA 5751 Black Plates 3 Mica $170
> ...


 
   
  Hey Malky,  you have some nice gear feeding your MAD amp!  Are you committed to just trying 5751's?  In general, they are cleaner sounding than 12AX7's but they have only about half the gain.  This makes a pretty big difference with some of the headphones you are considering.  So you might try some 12AX7's too.  Maybe get some current production tubes, like the re-issue Gold Lion's or so-called Mullards from New Sensor.  These are reasonably priced compared to the eBay tubes and you might find you like them quite well, especially if you're playing with some of the Sennheisers.  Actually Dr. Lloyd used Sennheisers in voicing the Ear (I think he has HD600's tho), based on a conversation I had with him a couple of years ago.
   
  Of the tubes you've listed, the Sylvania triple mica black plates would be my choice, but I think you can do better than that price-wise.  Or if you pay that, make sure you get a guarantee!  Tubes should be tested and certified for the match.  I'm using some GE/JAN black plate 5751's (only double-mica, but they sound great!).  I've also got a bunch of other tubes, including some of the Sylvania's and some really lovely windmill getter Raytheons, which are some of the best I've tried in the MAD.  Right now they're in my preamp, and I'm happier with them there.  Too bad you are across the pond, or I'd lend you some different tubes to listen to.  Maybe you can check out a local audiphile/listening club and find someone who has a stash of tubes.  Just going out to eBay and shooting in the dark is the expensive way to find out what works best for you and your music!
   
  I'm currently using three headphones with my somewhat-modded Ear+ HD Super II.  Most of my head time is with the LCD 2.1's  They shouldn't work too well,but for a lot of music they are spectacularly good (think female vocalists, girl with piano, chamber music and stuff).  When things get rockin' I go for the Grado's (RS-1's).  They are lively and fun, and there really is a great synergy with the MAD.  Unfortunately, I find them uncomfortable after a couple of hours.  Then there are the Sennheisers.  I had a set of HD800's that I sold, and the ones I still have are the HD-580's which are quite a good match with the MAD amp, in a relaxed sort of way.  Most of my music listening is headphones during work hours, then speakers at night (Magneplanars + tube amps + vinyl).  Anyway, I usually swap in 12AX7's when using the LCD-2's or the Senn's and keep the 5751's in place with the Grado's.
   
  Hope this helps!
   
  Frank


----------



## TitaniumDust

I thought I'd share my tube rolling experience with the Ear+ HD (made in Aug 2012) for any users who may want such information in the future.  I'm new to tubes so my descriptions may sound a little different than those of others.
   
  I'll start out with the power tube section, the two 12B4As, as there seems to be less discussion on these than on the input tube.  After finding my perfect input tube, a Sylvania Gold Brand TMBP 5751 (mine is actually JHS-labelled) I tried three different power tubes.  All three pairs are matched.  First is RCA made in 1960s.  Next is GE/JAN made in 1966.  Finally there is Sylvania/JAN made in 1974.  It is true that the diference in sound when changing power tubes is much less than when changing the input tube, but I still heard some differences.  I'll list each pair and describe the sound as positives and negatives.  Remember that a positive for me may be a negative for you, and vice versa.
   
  RCA 12B4A (1960s)
    + Lively and very fast, great warmth and lack of brightness
    - Soundstage may be just slightly less holographic than either GE or Sylvania
  GE 12B4A (JAN 1966)
    + Lively, good soundstage
    - Bass a bit loose (slightly slower-sounding overall), mids less warm and more bright than RCA
  Sylvania 12B4A (JAN 1974)
    + Lively and fairly fast, good linearity in the highs, good soundstage
    - Mids slightly less warm and more bright than RCA; more similar to GE
   
  Synopsis: The GE and Sylvania tubes sounded quite similar; I'd say the GE is a bit smoother and also a touch brighter.  The RCA stood out for being the quickest of the bunch, as the well as the warmest and least bright.  If you highly value quickness, go for the RCA.  If you listen to a lot of rock and metal and love the texture and crunch of electric guitars, go with the RCA.  If you are a holographic soundstage freak, go with the GE or Sylvania.  If you are looking for a nice smooth sound, go with Sylvania, or for an ever slightly smoother sound, the GE.
   
  I'll do the same for my experience with input tubes.  Changing these out made more of a difference to the sound than swapping power tubes.
   
  Genalex Gold Lion 12AX7 (new production)
    + great high end extension
    - thin sounding mids, not a good value for the price (though fairly good sounding overall)
  Tung-Sol 12AX7 (new production)
    + mids warm, lush and fairly lively, great value for the money
    - somewhat loose bass, soundstage ok but not great, a little slow-sounding
  GE TMBP 5751 (NOS)
    + very good overall, good soundstage
    - mids less warm and slightly lush, imaging slightly soft, slightly mellow-sounding (perhaps my tube is sub-par?)
  GE 5-star GP 5751 (NOS)
    + pretty tight bass, soundstage quite good, sharp imaging, somewhat SS-sounding
    - mids slightly less lively and also missing a bit of lushness
  Sylvania TMBP 5751 (Gold Brand or equivalent) (NOS)
    + great soundstage, tight bass, lively and fairly lush mids, quick-sounding
    - none
  Sylvania TMGP 5751 (Gold Brand or equivalent) (NOS)
    + good soundstage, lively mids
    - bass slightly loose (a little slow-sounding overall), mids a little too lush
  Sylvania/JAN DMGP 5751 (NOS)
    + tight bass, lively mids, good soundstage, tight & quick like SS, good high-end extension
    - wish mids were somewhat more lush
  
  Synopsis: Eh, this is so subjective that I don't dare try to say what is best for a given situation.  I'm definitely a Sylvania b!tch what it comes to input tubes.  I'll probably try a few more tubes in the future - maybe a Bugle Boy and a Raytheon, but I doubt I will find anything I like better than the Sylvania GB TMBP 5751.
   
  Hope this helps anyone out there in the future.


----------



## T.F.O.A

How does the EAR+HD play with HD650? Has anyone ever compare it with Crack?


----------



## jtinto

IMO, when I had an HD650, it was too laid back with the Mapletree EAR+ HD
  It's a tubey amp that better suits bright cans, like Grado RS, Senn HD800, Beyer T1


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Just ordered a MAD EAR+HD 
  Will compare it with the ECBA, I know, I know there's a big price difference but IME it's more about synergy.
  As an example, the Schiit Mjolnir is the better amp for LCD3s...
  In fact, also for my 'Anax-Modded' HD800s
   
  If the MAD suits my Grados better, somebody will be getting a nice ECBA


----------



## DHT 2A3

I just dug out my MAD Cadbury Mk II, which is basically an Ear+ in a Cadbury tin can, with smaller OPTs to reduce the size.  It was on the back burner for a while, as it was described when I got it as non-functioning, so I sort of wrote it off.  Big mistake!  Took a look at it and there were just two weak solder joints, fixed those and it is really nice.  Bass is a little thin driving my old AKG K501s, but overall pretty good for this little guy.  An amazing amount of circuitry packed into the compact "chassis".  I like it so much I'm thinking of letting it go and upgrading to an Ear+HD to join the MAD club here.


----------



## melmoux

Hey guys, anyone tried the Jds labs odac with the mapletree? If yes with which cans?


----------



## jtinto

Quote: 





mls64 said:


> I just dug out my MAD Cadbury Mk II, which is basically an Ear+ in a Cadbury tin can, with smaller OPTs to reduce the size.  It was on the back burner for a while, as it was described when I got it as non-functioning, so I sort of wrote it off.  Big mistake!  Took a look at it and there were just two weak solder joints, fixed those and it is really nice.  Bass is a little thin driving my old AKG K501s, but overall pretty good for this little guy.  An amazing amount of circuitry packed into the compact "chassis".  I like it so much I'm thinking of letting it go and upgrading to an Ear+HD to join the MAD club here.


 
   
  That sounds like a fun amp.
  Are there any pictures of it anywhere?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





jtinto said:


> IMO, when I had an HD650, it was too laid back with the Mapletree EAR+ HD
> It's a tubey amp that better suits bright cans, like Grado RS, Senn HD800, Beyer T1


 
  My thoughts 100% as well.


----------



## DHT 2A3

Quote: 





jtinto said:


> That sounds like a fun amp.
> Are there any pictures of it anywhere?


 
  Here are a couple of quick iPhone photos of mine.
   - Michael


----------



## jtinto

Thanks for the pictures mls64
  A classic and a keeper for sure


----------



## tme110

Quote: 





mls64 said:


> Here are a couple of quick iPhone photos of mine.
> - Michael


 
  Crazy!  That's a DIY job?


----------



## Mad Dude

I think I've finally found "the" tube amp for me. After having owned a number of tube amps which either sounded bad, made nasty humming noises, got so hot that you could cook dinner on them, were not suitable for low-impedance 'phones, had way too much gain (and resulting channel imbalance from poor volume pots) or all of them combined, I'm hugely relieved that the Ear+ HD has none of these issues. Phew! What's more, it sounds great to my ears, meaning that it sounds natural and not overly "tubey" (colored). In short, I'm enjoying it immensely, with my LA7000, HD600, and HD800.
   
  As for tubes, I'm very happy with a nice (if somewhat dirty) Tung-Sol 5751WA that I recently bought. Possibly it's just my imagination but to my ears the 5751WA sounds cleaner and smoother than a regular 5751 tube. Has anyone else tried the 5751WA?
   

   
   
  Another question - what's the actual difference between the two outputs for high & low impedance headphones? Do they have different gain or output impedance? I've been unable to find an explanation to what they actually do...


----------



## jtinto

Glad you're liking yours Mad Dude
   
  Think of the two outs like the 8ohm and 4ohm outs on a tube speaker amp
  Inside the MAD, the output transformers have two taps, 8ohm and 4ohm
  The HiZ is connected to the 8ohm and the LOZ to the 4ohm taps
  For the most part, the two outs sound similar
  In general, the LOZ is better for low impedance phones <150ohm
  Think Grado on the LOZ and Sennheiser on the HIZ
  It's okay and safe to go with whichever out sounds best to you


----------



## DHT 2A3

Quote: 





tme110 said:


> Crazy!  That's a DIY job?


 
  No, it was actually a model (or maybe just a prototype?) made by Dr. Peppard and sold a few years ago.  It has the tube configuration of the Ear+ but the smaller output transformers of the Ear 4.  The construction is pretty amazing, above and below the middle chassis plate everything is really compact.  It must have been a challenge to layout and build.


----------



## rattesp

Quote: 





mad dude said:


> I think I've finally found "the" tube amp for me. After having owned a number of tube amps which either sounded bad, made nasty humming noises, got so hot that you could cook dinner on them, were not suitable for low-impedance 'phones, had way too much gain (and resulting channel imbalance from poor volume pots) or all of them combined, I'm hugely relieved that the Ear+ HD has none of these issues. Phew! What's more, it sounds great to my ears, meaning that it sounds natural and not overly "tubey" (colored). In short, I'm enjoying it immensely, with my LA7000, HD600, and HD800.
> 
> As for tubes, I'm very happy with a nice (if somewhat dirty) Tung-Sol 5751WA that I recently bought. Possibly it's just my imagination but to my ears the 5751WA sounds cleaner and smoother than a regular 5751 tube. Has anyone else tried the 5751WA?
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hope you enjoy the MAD ! I was the original owner ot this amp and I must say it's really special. Sounds great with a wide variety of cans.


----------



## Reductio

I have ordered the MAD Ear+ HD 240V version. I also have ordered the SYL GB 5751 and MULLARD 12AX7 to benchmark them. These tubes get a lot of good feedback on internet and in this thread as well.
   
I have heard that the input tube is the one making the difference in sound, so for now I am keeping the original setting from Mapletree regarding the power tubes.
   
I will let you know how this setup sound with the rs1i. I will also benchmark my rPAC vs. V-2 DAC, connected to my MacBook - with Apple lossless files - as input to the Ear+ HD Amp. 
   
Looking forward!!!


----------



## wormsdriver

subscribed


----------



## Reductio

Thanks to reviews on head-fi.org I was able to find a good match between headphones and amplifier. It is time to (hopefully) give some value back to the forum.
   
  To find the “perfect” match is not an easy task. Before you choose the “perfect” headphones you need to define what is your “perfect” sound. Do you wan the perfect soundstage, do you want the perfect midrange (or both)? Or, do you simply want cans with a lot of bass for your gaming and action movies? Furthermore, which music do you listen to?
   
  All these questions (and more) shall be answered before you begin your quest. Furthermore, which music do you listen to? Where do you actually use your headphones? At home, on flights, or only when you are working out?
   
*Step1: Choosing the “right” headphones:*
   
  After testing several headphones (all kind of music, mainly at home), I decided to get the RS1i. This was, in my opinion, a no brainer.  Despite my hunt for soundstage and past investments in Quads electrostatics (which in my opinion outclass most of the hi-fi dogmatic religion), I ended up loving the sound of the RS1i. The music is just more alive – the midrange is perfect. The only concern is some lack of soundstage. The PS1000 is IMO 1) to heavy 2) to expensive (compared to what you pay for – and they are missing the “Grado sound” – no I cannot explain this with words) 3) Probably outclassed by the top notch Sennheizer if this is “your cup of tea”. The GS1000i has a very dry middle range in my opinion – but a better soundstage. The latter is probably better for classical music, but is not preferable for Opera, Jazz, Folk, rock IMO.  That said, the GS1000i is far more comfortable to wear.   
   
*Step2a : Choosing Amplifier.*
   
  Firstly, I decided to buy a mobile DAC/amplifier. I want to bring my RS1i on travel (not on plains due to the noise). The sound quality is considerable improved with the external DAC/amplifier vs. the Macbook DAC/amplifier. I ended up purchasing the ARCAM rPAC after benchmarking it with several other portable DAC/amplifiers. (I do recommend benchmarking them, the sound is slightly different – choose according to your taste).
   
*Step 2b: *
   
  Having the RS1i, only using a portable amplifier is in my opinion justifiable when travelling. At home, it is preferable to have a stationary amplifier with even better sound than the rPAC. I was recommended to choose an amplifier that match with the RS1i very bright middle-tone.
   
  In the end of the day I decided to purchase the Mapletree Ear+ HD. This was a risk, because I never had tested one of them before, and I was ordering it from Canada with no opportunities to try it before the purchase. It turned out to be a good match with the RS1i as expected. (I will cover this in detail. Please continue to read J.)
   
*Sourcing:*
   
  For the time being I am matching the amplifier with iTunes (lossless files) and the ARCAM rPAC DAC. I am considering benchmarking the Ear+ HD with other DACs as well. I am not sure if the improvements are noticeable. Please let me know if you already have been testing different DACs in combination with this amplifier.
   
  The Big question: What are the improvements?
   
   So, the question is – what is the real improvement adding the Mapletree amplifier (using the rPAC DAC as a input)?   
   
_*Tubes:*_
   
  For the testing purpose, Peppard/Mappletree provided me with two different input tubes. A JJ 5751 and an Electro-Harmonix 12AX7. I am awaiting some other tubes to test as well, but this will be reviewed later (Including one of the known NOS, Sylvania GB 5751, gray plates).
   
  The JJ 5751 input tube is described to have a tight low end, and a natural open mid and a sweet high end that is not to brittle.  In my opinion, the high end is maybe a little too sweet with the JJ 5751. Listening to flamenco guitar (Paco de Lucia) and electronica (Depeche mode) I am missing more “edge” on the high end compared to the rPAC solid state amplifier. I believe that the low end is more present tough, but I am not sure if this improves the soundstage… Because the amplifier already “sweetens” the sound enough with the tubes, I decided to, for the time being, continue to test with the electro-harmonix 12AX7 (this tube has both good and less good reviews. In my opinion, so far, the soundstage is more balanced with this tube – but I need to test more before I can conclude anything).
   
_*Benchmarking the mobile ARCAM rPAC with the MAD Ear+ HD amplifier:*_
   
  Although the rPAC was a revelation compared to the computer DAC/amp (Macbook pro), and is a highly recommended product (especially when you are travelling – and want to bring your good music experience), the MAD Ear + HD is indeed an even better match with the RS1i. The amplifier smooth’s out the bright treble, increase the soundstage and give a slightly better bass impact. The music is more alive, more present. Furthermore, some of the background noise on some old recordings is not present with the Ear+HD. Listening for instance to old Opera recordings with Jussi Bjørling is addictive with this amplifier. That said I have to commit that the difference between the computer and the rPAC amplifier is more obvious than between the rDAC and the EAR+HD amplifier, but I do miss the tube-sound when I am using the solid-state amplifier as a source. The rPAC has a more “dry” and less dynamic sound – and less soundstage as far as I can tell.
   
  I know this review is very subjective, but I would like to give my so-far opinions. Firstly, I believe the lack of common/defined hi-fi vocabulary is challenging. It is difficult to describe the musical experience (not very unlike describing a good meal and tastes).
   
  Nevertheless, hopefully the review can give me some even more feedback, or can help others to find their perfect headphone/amp match. In advance, I apologize for any typos or obvious misjudgments.


----------



## TitaniumDust

I found the biggest change in sound was when I changed the computer USB interface.  I went from PC>Bifrost USB input to PC>Off-Ramp 5>Bifrost s/pdif input and the difference is stunning.  Everything was taken up several notches - soundstage, dynamics, punch, vividness - all were magnified tremendously.  Also VERY surprising to me was that USB cables DO make a difference - and not in a tiny way.  I really hate taking off my headphones at night now - I've found my favorite tubes for the Ear+ HD and stocked up on them.  Now I must start saving for a really good USB cable and then later on a DAC to match the quality of the Off-Ramp and the Ear+ HD / RS1i.


----------



## Twinster

titaniumdust said:


> I found the biggest change in sound was when I changed the computer USB interface.  I went from PC>Bifrost USB input to PC>Off-Ramp 5>Bifrost s/pdif input and the difference is stunning.  Everything was taken up several notches - soundstage, dynamics, punch, vividness - all were magnified tremendously.  Also VERY surprising to me was that USB cables DO make a difference - and not in a tiny way.  I really hate taking off my headphones at night now - I've found my favorite tubes for the Ear+ HD and stocked up on them.  Now I must start saving for a really good USB cable and then later on a DAC to match the quality of the Off-Ramp and the Ear+ HD / RS1i.



Does the Off Ramp 5 is $1200 worth of improvement? Or am I off on the price?


----------



## TitaniumDust

Quote: 





twinster said:


> Does the Off Ramp 5 is $1200 worth of improvement? Or am I off on the price?


 

 You are relatively correct on the price.  For me it was worth the money.  It was like going from a stock iPod to a high-end CD transport.  Huge improvement, nothing subtle about it whatsoever.  It is also my first proper high-end source - the reason I decided to spend the money on it.  It probably wouldn't be worth it to someone who already has a nice transport or other high-end source.
   
  Edit: Another really good analogy would be this: you are using a standard point-and-shoot camera.  Pictures look pretty good, especially outdoor ones.  Then you buy a DSLR.  As soon as you look at your first batch of pictures on a high-rez calibrated monitor, you realize what you have been missing all along.


----------



## Reductio

TitaniumDust, 
   
  Which tubes are your favorite tubes for the Ear + HD? And why? I find the different tube sounds very different. Probably different tubes match different kind of music/records.
   
Can you explain "PC>Bifrost USB input to PC>Off-Ramp 5>Bifrost s/pdif" in more detail? I did not quite understand


----------



## TitaniumDust

My chain used to be:
  PC > Bifrost USB input > Ear+ HD > RS1i
  and then I added a USB to S/PDIF converter so that the chain became:
  PC > Off-Ramp 5 > Bifrost S/PDIF input > Ear+ HD > RS1i
   
  I listen mostly to metal and hard rock music.  I have relatively limited tube rolling experience.  I tried quite a few of the most popular input tubes and a few different power tubes.  I don't like a syrupy (is that a word?) slow/smooth sound like you will find with quite a lot of tubes.  My favorite is the Sylvania 5751 TMBP (gold-brand or equivalent) as the input tube, because it sounds fast - more like a SS amp - but still has the liveliness and great mids of a tube.  It also has an excellent soundstage.  Mids are full but not overly lush, as I tend not to like really lush mids.  Assuming the Sylvania as input tube, I prefer RCA power tubes.  This is because they sound fast and lively, not too smooth, with a good amount of warmth.  Sylvania power tubes are a little too smooth-sounding and bright for my tastes, though they have great liveliness and soundstage.  GE power tubes have a nice tonal quality but seem to lack a bit of liveliness compared to the others (I found this to be the case with GE input tubes I tried as well).  Just remember that it is possible that some of my NOS tubes may be a little weaker than average and influenced my perception of them accordingly.  Here are my quick notes on the tubes I tried, with any modifications listed above.


----------



## Reductio

Ok thank you!
   
  Do you have recommendation for where to order the NOS tubes? I have tried to use Audio Upscale, but they never ship my orders. I have been warned  against using ebay due to several unreliable sellers etc.
   
  Regards,
  Reductio


----------



## TitaniumDust

Here are the places I've personally ordered from. I'm assuming you are in USA.
   
  http://www.audiotubes.com/
  http://www.kcanostubes.com/
  https://www.tubeworld.com/
  http://tubedepot.com/
   
  Perhaps others can help you out even more.  I'll put a little disclaimer on KCA NOS Tubes: They sent me a wrong tube and then tried to blame it on me - as if I couldn't count the micas and was mistaken.  I'm sure that possibly they would have made it right had I complained more, but I didn't bother.  Turns out I actually liked the tube they sent and was happy to add it to my collection.


----------



## Reductio

Thank you! I am living in Europe, but several of these providers can ship over seas. I appreciate your good advices! 
   
  For old records (classical/opera etc.) the typical tube sound is good, but for electronica, folk, rock, acoustic guitar etc. I also appreciate the Solid State sound. For the time being, the 12AX7 electro-harmonix is working just fine, while the JJ 5751 is way to soft and "tuby".
   
  Can you really tell the difference between the power tubes? I have read your post regarding all the tube rolling, but is the difference worth the effort?


----------



## Nick Dangerous

Quote: 





reductio said:


> Can you really tell the difference between the power tubes? I have read your post regarding all the tube rolling, but is the difference worth the effort?


 
   
  I didn't think so. But if you'd like to roll some I have extras for this amp. (PM sent)


----------



## TitaniumDust

The difference in power tubes is indeed much more minor than changes in the input tube.  What I did is to find my favorite input tube(s) and then I was able to slightly alter the sound to my liking using the power tubes.  I certainly wouldn't spend much time or money on power tubes, though.


----------



## Reductio

I placed order on some very nice 5751 Sylvania GB BP TM on tubestore. Thanks for the advices! I also ordered the RCA and Sylvania power tubes, due to a good price anyways. (why not check it out  )
   
  BTW - Do you have opinions regarding the Mullards (inout tube)? The also have some very good feedback on the internet.


----------



## TitaniumDust

I've personally never tried Mullard but they do get some good feedback.  I remember some discussion earlier in the thread so you may wish to do a search and see what others had to say - this goes for other tubes as well - quite a bit of discussion as to how various tubes sound with the Ear+ HD.


----------



## whirlwind

I am very interested in picking up an MAD EAR+HD to pair with my RS1i
  
 If anybody has one for the right price...please pm me.
  
 Thanks


----------



## DeadEars

I'll be brining mine to the October meet in Philly if you want to hear one first.  Occasionally I think of selling it, then I listen to it for a while and say "No Way!"


----------



## deniall83

Does anyone know if MAD still sells kit versions of the MAD Ear+ HD?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Check out their web site.


----------



## deniall83

macedonianhero said:


> Check out their web site.


 
  
 I already did that. Nearly every link is broken and no mention of kit versions.


----------



## whirlwind

I did not see any mention of kits either.
  
 I would really love to get my hands on this amp....preferably a 2nd hand one.
  
 For me personally, I think it could be my end all paired with my RS1i.


----------



## MacedonianHero

deniall83 said:


> I already did that. Nearly every link is broken and no mention of kit versions.


 
  
 Then just email Dr. Lloyd directly:
  
 http://hollowstate.netfirms.com/contact.htm
  
 He's very good at his responsiveness.


----------



## deniall83

macedonianhero said:


> Then just email Dr. Lloyd directly:
> 
> http://hollowstate.netfirms.com/contact.htm
> 
> He's very good at his responsiveness.


 
  
 Already done that too.. No reply as yet.
  
 Thanks for your help.


----------



## MacedonianHero

deniall83 said:


> Already done that too.. No reply as yet.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


 
  
 He takes a day or so, but always responds.


----------



## whirlwind

He answered my e-mail the next day, about if he had any used or second hand amps.
  
 He did not, by the way.


----------



## Twinster

Still regret selling mine


----------



## whirlwind

I will keep on looking, who knows, maybe I will find one eventually.


----------



## whirlwind

Finally.....just bought one off of the buy/sell/trade forums here....thanks j-rock!
  
 I can not wait to try this out with my RS1i.....I am rather stoked!


----------



## jtinto

glad you found one whirlwind
 let the tube rolling begin


----------



## whirlwind

jtinto said:


> glad you found one whirlwind
> let the tube rolling begin


 
  
  
 Thanks.
  
 Would you happen to have a list of nice tubes ?


----------



## whirlwind

After owning this amp for about 10 days now, I have to say the stock tubes sound fantastic!
  
 The 5751 for me....sooooo much detail.
  
 I am so glad that I came across this amp, and just like most of you said...the synergy between this amp and the RS1i is incredible.
  
 I truly believe I will keep this combo forever.
  
 Now, back to some more SRV


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> After owning this amp for about 10 days now, I have to say the stock tubes sound fantastic!
> 
> The 5751 for me....sooooo much detail.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm glad to hear you enjoy the Ear+HD so much. I hope I feel the same way when I receive mine!
 I noticed you own the SR60's, have you tried them with the Ear+HD?
 If so does this amp also make these sound much better?


----------



## whirlwind

I have not tried the SR60 with this amp yet, my son has been using my SR60 for the last month or so.


----------



## joseph69

I was just curious because I have the 80's, so I was curious to hear what you thought about the 60's with the Ear+. Thanks.


----------



## whirlwind

I don't think you are going to unplug your RS1i from this amp, very often


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I don't think you are going to unplug your RS1i from this amp, very often


 
 I'm listening to the LD1+ with RS1's right now, and its sounds awesome, I can't imagine how this amp is going to sound, nor can I wait. I know I sound like a broken record, but I'm realy anxious!!!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> I'm listening to the LD1+ with RS1's right now, and its sounds awesome, I can't imagine how this amp is going to sound, nor can I wait. I know I sound like a broken record, but I'm realy anxious!!!


 
  
 How long before you get your MAD EAR, Joseph. ?
  
 Yea, I agree with you about the LD1+.
  
 As much as I like the MAD EAR, the LD1+ is just too dang good, for all that it cost.....I am keeping it for sure.
  
 My son has been using my SR60, I may let him use the LD1+ for awhile....I am afraid I won't get it back though.
  
 Every night before I go to bed I listen to a couple of cd's with the MAD EAR and RS1i combo......every night I stay up way too late
  
 Last night's culprit...*ZZ Top - Tres Hombres*
  
*I feel your excitement very much, it will be worth the wait....you'll see.*
  
 I e-mailed the good Dr. a couple of days ago, along with a picture of my amp.....on my amp on the black face plate the gold lettering is worn off.
  
 I asked if I could just buy those face plates, and then my amp would look new again { it is 7 years old}
  
 He asked for my address and is going to send me new lettering free of charge! He also gave me detailed instructions on how to get them on my amp without messing up my paint job.
  
 What a great guy to deal with, he seems so down to earth and is a top-notch gentlemen in my book.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> How long before you get your MAD EAR, Joseph. ?
> 
> Yea, I agree with you about the LD1+.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm not to sure when the amp is coming. When I first inquired about the amp, Lloyd did mention that he was about a week behind. Lloyd received payment from me on 10/8/13, and a couple of days later he said he was waiting for my chassis, so as of now its only been 8 days. I'll wait a week or so to give him an e-mail if I don't hear from him. Nice of him to send you new lettering for your amp, now it will look brand new. As far as the LD, it really does sound nice, and you probably wouldn't get it back. Also it sounds like the RS's are opening up more and more each time I listen to them, I must have about 25-30 hrs on them at this point.
 Do you use an outboard dac or do you use you Cd players dac? If outboard, what dac do you use with the Ear+?


----------



## whirlwind

I am using the dac from my soundcard....Asus Essence STX.
  
 When I say I listened to a cd, I should explain myself better....they are all flac files that I have ripped from my cds.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I am using the dac from my soundcard....Asus Essence STX.
> 
> When I say I listened to a cd, I should explain myself better....they are all flac files that I have ripped from my cds.


 
 Thanks, I was just curious because I have two dacs, the Modi and an old Meridian203. The Modi has a USB input only, but the Meridian has optical and coaxle, and I'm considering replacing the Modi (for the desktop) with something that has an optical output for the MBP. I use the Meridian with my Cd player/MBP, when I'm relaxing on the couch being that it is set up with my home stereo equipment and don't care to move it back and forth to the desk. I prefer the optical because it is silent with no interference, where as the USB sometimes picks up interference from my cell phone.


----------



## joseph69

Is the MAD Ear+HD the same amp as the MAD Ear+Purist HD?


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Is the MAD Ear+HD the same amp as the MAD Ear+Purist HD?


 
 I believe so, I think the amp has just gone thru some changes, since it was first made.
  
 At least that was my understanding, when having others explain it to me.


----------



## joseph69

Thank you, I was thinking the same thing, but wasn't sure.
 My Ear+HD shipped out today so I should receive it hopefully in a week.
 I know you gave some first impressions between the MAD and LD, but after having the MAD for a little while now, have you listened or done more comparisons between the two?
 If so, is there a significant difference in sound quality between the MAD and the LD with the RS's. In other words were you blown away? I know we all hear differently, I'm basically asking just to try and get a feel of the difference, and my expectations are very high, just like my anticipation, Thanks.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Thank you, I was thinking the same thing, but wasn't sure.
> My Ear+HD shipped out today so I should receive it hopefully in a week.
> I know you gave some first impressions between the MAD and LD, but after having the MAD for a little while now, have you listened or done more comparisons between the two?
> If so, is there a significant difference in sound quality between the MAD and the LD with the RS's. In other words were you blown away? I know we all hear differently, I'm basically asking just to try and get a feel of the difference, and my expectations are very high, just like my anticipation, Thanks.


 
  
 I would say yes, there is a significant difference. I was not blown away , when I first heard it, but I did think it was better than the LD1+.  Now that I have heard it more,  I think it is safe to say that I am blown away.....I love it!
  
 For me, I seem to need awhile with my cans and amps to really let it sink in and to adjust to the difference ....it takes me awhile to really soak it all in.
  
 I feel pretty much the way that most people explained the RS1i & MAD EAR combo to me.....it just sounds magical....great synergy, indeed. Guitars have never, ever, ever sounded better 
  
 I have not listened to my LD1+ since I have received this amp.
  
 I will say that I did plug my AKG  Q701 into the MAD EAR today, and they sounded nice, but the same magic does not exist as with the RS1i. It does not even compare, IMHO.
  
 I can't say whether the MAD EAR +HD is worth the six or seven times the cost of the LD1+.....but it is significantly better.
  
 I really can not imagine anybody owning and RS1 not really enjoying what they would hear from this amp.
  
 I can feel your anticipation and I can not wait for you to post pics and to hear your impressions.
  
 I think I can honestly say, that if I had to live with this combo from now until doomsday....that I would be very happy.
  
 I may add the PS500 at some point to my RS1i and Q701.....but I don't see this amp going anywhere!


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I would say yes, there is a significant difference. I was not blown away , when I first heard it, but I did think it was better than the LD1+.  Now that I have heard it more,  I think it is safe to say that I am blown away.....I love it!
> 
> For me, I seem to need awhile with my cans and amps to really let it sink in and to adjust to the difference ....it takes me awhile to really soak it all in.
> 
> ...


 
 It also takes me some time to appreciate differences in some cases as well. And as far as what everybody has said about the magic, I'm glad to hear it again. Thanks for sharing my anticipation...lol. As soon as I get it I will post some pics and let Ear+HD burn-in and also absorb the sound for a while and give my impressions. Thanks again, I appreciate your positive reassurance,and glad to hear you are enjoying the combo!!!


----------



## diego

joseph69 said:


> Is the MAD Ear+HD the same amp as the MAD Ear+Purist HD?


 
  
 They are basically the same. The only differences I have seen over the years are the quality of the output cap and that very old ones had a resistor at the output that significantly increased the output impedance.
  
 Diego


----------



## joseph69

diego said:


> They are basically the same. The only differences I have seen over the years are the quality of the output cap and that very old ones had a resistor at the output that significantly increased the output impedance.
> 
> Diego


 
 Thank for the info, I've seen the earlier model where people refer them as the Ear+Purist HD, but noticed on the MAD site they are called Ear+HD's, so I was just wondering, thanks.


----------



## whirlwind

I just splurged and bought a Sylvania 5751 triple mica black plate tube from a fellow head-fier.
  
 I am pretty excited to give it a go.....should be here in a few days.


----------



## joseph69

I'm waiting for my MAD Ear+HD to arrive and I'm going to use the Modi with it.
 Does anybody here use this combo? And if yes/no, maybe you could give some input on this combo. Thanks!


----------



## BobinNJ

Nice to see the thread resurrected!


----------



## whirlwind

bobinnj said:


> Nice to see the thread resurrected!


 
  
 One thing is for sure...there is no denying the synergy the  MAD Ear + RS1i  + Rock & Roll has.........what a combo imho.
  
 I am thrilled with it.
  
 I received my Sylvania triple mica black plate tube today.  So tonight I will give the amp a nice long listen.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> One thing is for sure...there is no denying the synergy the  MAD Ear + RS1i  + Rock & Roll has.........what a combo imho.
> 
> I am thrilled with it.
> 
> I received my Sylvania triple mica black plate tube today.  So tonight I will give the amp a nice long listen.


 
 Although I have a bad 12AX7 tube in my new Ear+HD (a new tube is on the way) that is causing intermitting distortion/popping, this amp really woke up the RS1i's, and I've only listened to it for about 4hrs and it needs to burn-in, and a new tube. When it doesn't act up it already has a beautiful, warm but lively natural sound in every way, very smooth so far. I'm glad I made the move and went with the RS1i's and Ear+HD, for sure! I was very hesitant (price wise). I already have the SR80i/325is's and the LD1+/Schiit Magni/Modi, and thought to myself how much more musical can this combo be compared to these combos I already have and enjoy very much? So I had to hear this combo for myself. When it comes to hearing music, you don't hear what others hear so its very hard to make a purchase on other peoples opinions. After reading countless positive posts, I went for it and I'm so glad (already) I went with this combo. From the little time I've spent with this combo, I really can't explain the musical enjoyment that I'm hearing so far. Thanks to everyone who recommended this beautiful combo, you were all 100% right with your opinions. Thanks again!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Although I have a bad 12AX7 tube in my new Ear+HD (a new tube is on the way) that is causing intermitting distortion/popping, this amp really woke up the RS1i's, and I've only listened to it for about 4hrs and it needs to burn-in, and a new tube. When it doesn't act up it already has a beautiful, warm but lively natural sound in every way, very smooth so far. I'm glad I made the move and went with the RS1i's and Ear+HD, for sure! I was very hesitant (price wise). I already have the SR80i/325is's and the LD1+/Schiit Magni/Modi, and thought to myself how much more musical can this combo be compared to these combos I already have and enjoy very much? So I had to hear this combo for myself. When it comes to hearing music, you don't hear what others hear so its very hard to make a purchase on other peoples opinions. After reading countless positive posts, I went for it and I'm so glad (already) I went with this combo. From the little time I've spent with this combo, I really can't explain the musical enjoyment that I'm hearing so far. Thanks to everyone who recommended this beautiful combo, you were all 100% right with your opinions. Thanks again!


 
 That is the exact same way I feel Joseph....the synergy is just magical and something special...I thought you would really dig the combo....but you can never be sure what someone else likes.
  
 I just received another tube today....if need need to borrow a tube until yours arrives from Canada...just pm me your address and I will put the sovtek 5751 in the mail to you!


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> That is the exact same way I feel Joseph....the synergy is just magical and something special...I thought you would really dig the combo....but you can never be sure what someone else likes.
> 
> I just received another tube today....if need need to borrow a tube until yours arrives from Canada...just pm me your address and I will put the sovtek 5751 in the mail to you!


 
*whirlwind*, that is an extremely nice offer of you!!!
 I greatly appreciate the offer, but my tube is intermittently acting up, and for the most part its been good today. I can deal with it until the new one arrives. I believe Lloyd is air mailing me the new one, so it will be here shortly. Thanks again for the kind gesture and trying to help me out.
 BTW, you were one of the main head-fiers who directed me towards this combo! Good ear!!!


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> *whirlwind*, that is an extremely nice offer of you!!!
> I greatly appreciate the offer, but my tube is intermittently acting up, and for the most part its been good today. I can deal with it until the new one arrives. I believe Lloyd is air mailing me the new one, so it will be here shortly. Thanks again for the kind gesture and trying to help me out.
> BTW, you were one of the main head-fiers who directed me towards this combo! Good ear!!!


 
 Sure, anytime...if you need it just pm me.
  
 Enough people have helped me here on this great forum...so just trying to pay it forward to a fellow Grado head-fier.
  
 I am eagerly awaiting a pic of your amp.


----------



## joseph69

I agree with you saying pay it forward!
 Over the summer I gave a fellow Head-Fier an old Fischer CA-880 that I found from back in the day that needed some TLC, and it made me feel good that he has it and enjoys it.
  Your offer today felt like good karma to me. Thanks again.
 I'll post a pic shortly in the Grado Fan Club thread.


----------



## whirlwind

Joseph, care to comment on how you are liking your amp, after listening to it for awhile now ?
  
 also, did you receive your new tube yet ?


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Joseph, care to comment on how you are liking your amp, after listening to it for awhile now ?
> 
> also, did you receive your new tube yet ?


 
 No, I'm still waiting for the tube to arrive.
 Haven't really had the time to listen lately, but the last time that I did the tube was really acting up, lots of crackling through the left driver. It's hard to give any impressions as of now, but I can say one thing is for sure, I listened to the MAD/RS1/Meridian dac, with optical out and MBP, and I had no crackling what so ever, it was dead silent, so I really hope that the tube is the issue. This issue seems to occur when I'm using the Modi/USB port. but did also occur without it plugged into the MAD. Another thing that I definitely noticed when I listened through the Adcom GFP-710/Meridian/MBP, is that the Adcom was dead silent with a much faster, tighter, impactful bass, and a very black background, where as the MAD is definitely less punchy (as far as now), but is musically warmer with a more of a 3-D effect and wider sound-stage. They both sound very different, but I really don't have many hrs on the MAD, but I am hoping that the bass does get tighter than it is, but right now I must first eliminate the problem I am having with the MAD. It does sound beautiful from what I've heard when there is no trouble with it, but I must say at this point I'm not exactly thrilled with this issue. I'm starting to think it may be the Modi with the USB giving me the issue. I was thinking of selling the Magni/Modi, so I can purchase the Bitfrost because of the optical out. My Meridian is next to my couch, and it is not part of my desktop setup, so I don't want to transfer it back and forth. 
 Does anybody use the MAD with a MBP/PC and dac with a USB and find that they get interference with this setup? Only asking because like I said, I had no trouble at all with the optical out from the Meridian, so I'm a bit confused with what is going on. Also don't forget, I had this distortion/crackling with no source to the input of the MAD, so I don't know where the issue is. I feel like I'm all over the place with this, but need to start with the new tube, so I'm waiting for it to arrive. Also remember when I first powered up the MAD there was no gain on the volume with either headphone out, I had to turn the volume up all the way to get a mid level volume out of it, but an hour later when I powered it up again it worked fine in that respect, so I really don't know whats going on, but like I said, I'm not too thrilled right now.
 Thanks for asking *whirlwind*, I appreciate your concern, and your wanting to hear my impressions, but this is all I can say as of now, (which isn't much, but complaining), but when I can give a true impression when everything is good, I'll let you know.
  
 I also never mentioned that the left tube socket on the MAD is very loose from day one, so I don't know if this is a problem.


----------



## joseph69

I also posted this in the Grado Fan Club as well, because Grado's, and which amps for Grado's are usually discussed on this thread also.
  
  Just figured I would give an update on the Ear+. I decided to send the unit back to Lloyd to be checked out. I did receive the new 12AX7 tube, but unfortunately while I was taking the old tube out, I went to wipe the amp down with an alcohol pad and removed the paint along the front edge of the amp, a lot of it just came right off, (I never installed the new tube to see if it solved my crackling/popping issue because I was so disgusted). I was going to repaint it myself but I am legally blind and I wasn't going to attempt to unsolder anything to remove the chassis, plus I wanted it to be original from the factory, and now it can also be checked by Lloyd for the issues I first encountered when I received it.
 Prior to this, I tried to connect my Adcom pre-amp (with remote volume control) to the Ear+, so I could set the volume on the Ear+ and use the remote volume from the Adcom, but it seems I couldn't do this, which really confused the hell out of me being the Ear+ has 2 inputs. One input I had my dac's L/R output going to) and then I tried the source outputs from the Adcom to the other input on the Ear+, but I couldn't get any volume from either the Adcom the Ear+, which I found very strange being the Adcom is a pre-amp and Ear+ is amp. So before I order the Alps remote volume control does anyone have any thoughts/suggestions on how to do this, or why I couldn't do this, so I don't have to go for the extra expense for the Alps? BTW, the Ear+ is not designed to be used with the main outputs from a pre-amp, I read/tried this and had a very low/distorted volume level, like the directions said it would.


----------



## DeadEars

On my MAD amp there were two sets of input RCA jacks, but they were wired in parallel so that two sources could be used, but not at the same time.  One has to be OFF for the other to work.  
  
 I mounted a DPDT toggle switch between the jacks to allow switching the inputs.  It was a bit twiddly, since there is very little room in there, so I used a micro-toggle from Parts Express.  Very easy mod, and now I have input switching!  I'm sure if Lloyd has your amp in for service he could do something similar for you.


----------



## whirlwind

Can anybody tell me if the Grado PS500 has any of the magic that this amp produces with the RS1.
  
 I know it will sound nice, just wondering if it has like 75% of the synergy that the rS1 does.
  
 Thanks for anyone's help that has heard this.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Can anybody tell me if the Grado PS500 has any of the magic that this amp produces with the RS1.
> 
> I know it will sound nice, just wondering if it has like 75% of the synergy that the rS1 does.
> 
> Thanks for anyone's help that has heard this.


 

 just pull the trigger !! you know you want to


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> just pull the trigger !! you know you want to


 

 I have been so close to pulling the trigger on these headphones for over a year now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Hopefully, someone will have heard them with the MAD EAR.


----------



## DrMaestro

Hello all,
  
 I've recently bought a Mad Ear + HD to use with my Grado RS1i.I use it with my computer. I'd like to ask a few questions:
  
 1) After using it for a few hours, I start hearing some cracks or distortions in one ear, which changes sides if I swap the tubes. Dr. Peppard told me that it certainly is a problem with one of the tubes and is sending me a replacement. My question is, which socket is controlling which tube? Do I have to change the left one when facing the unit if I hear distortions on my left ear?
  
 2 ) I am connecting the Mad Ear to my Yulong D100 DAC. As you might know, it has its own headphone amp, and I was wondering if I'd feel any sonical difference between them (I am a little bir cynical on paying a lot of money for high end equipment which don't always make percievable changes and think that there is a placebo effect). But I can say that there is a lot of difference between them, and I really prefer the tube sound. What are your ideas on this?  
  
 3) I've also bought some additional tubes for tube rolling. I now possess a Sylvania 5751 tmbp,  and a GE 5751 tmbp. I sense that the GE has more tighter bass but I cannot really make other differences. I know that some people prefer a very neutral sound when listening to the music and they want their equipment to be transparent. I prefer warmer, more colorful sound. Which tube provides the warmest, most colorful sound on Mad Ear?   
  
 4) And finally a silly question but you all know is inevitable when you are infected with this hi-fi disease: What's next? What can I upgrade on my system? Or am I at the limits of reasonable expenses?
  
 Thanks....


----------



## joseph69

drmaestro said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've recently bought a Mad Ear + HD to use with my Grado RS1i.I use it with my computer. I'd like to ask a few questions:
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations on your Ear+.
 I had purchased the same amp (NEW) about 3 months ago, and unfortunately when I recived the amp there was a issue with the volume/gain control with either impedance output I used. I had to turn the volume up almost all of the way up to hear it at a moderate level. I contacted Lloyd, (nice guy) and he said there's something definitely wrong and wanted the amp back to check it. An hour later I turned it back on and the issue was gone, so I didn't send it to him, I now had the correct volume/gain according to the volume dial. A few day later I had an issue with distortion/crackling through one of the channels ( I don't recall which one). BTW, facing the amp, the left power tube is the left channel, and right is right. So I swapped the tubes and had the same issue out of the other channel…It was then I noticed that all of my tube sockets were loose, so I wasn't into returning the amp (even though I should have), so I took the bottom plate off and tightened them myself, and still had the issue. I contacted Lloyd and he sent me 2 NEW tubes. But while I was waiting for the tube to arrive, I was cleaning the amp with alcohol pads, as I do all of my equipment, and the paint immediately came off of the edge of the front face on the amp!!! I was disgusted, so I sent the amp back to Lloyd and asked if he could re-paint the amp for me and check it, and also offered to pay him to do the re-paint, and was also going to purchase the matching chassis Alps remote volume control from him, because I couldn't seem to use my Adcom GFP-710 pre-amp's remote volume with the Ear+??? Anyway when Lloyd recieved the amp, he said it was too much work to re-paint the chassis, and preferred to give me a refund (which is not what I wanted), so I told him this, and he still preferred to give me the refund! So to avoid further issues I got my money back. So my experience was unfortunately not a good one. BTW, when he received the amp, he said he checked it and it was fine??? It is most probably a tube issue... hopefully! Good luck, and I don't mean this in a sarcastic way.
 BTW, I wound up purchasing a Woo WA6, because while doing research prior to my purchase of the Ear+, as far as I read they where both excellent choices, and I couldn't ask for more from the WA6. So I guess some thing are just meant to be.


----------



## DrMaestro

Thank you joseph69,
  
 You had a series of unfortunate events and that's sad. I hope you are happy with Woo WA6. In the end, as I stated in my original post, I believe that the differences between similar high-end equipments are not always perceptible, or are subjective, so there is no absolute right choice. I'll wait for the tube, change the left one,  and see if it resolves my problem. Sending back the unit would be out of question, as I've paid 150 USD just for shipping!


----------



## jaywillin

drmaestro said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've recently bought a Mad Ear + HD to use with my Grado RS1i.I use it with my computer. I'd like to ask a few questions:
> 
> ...


 
 it does sound like a tube issue to me, if the sound follows the tube, it wouldn't be the socket
 i bought my amp used, from the original owner, neither of us had a problem at all, but i have had tubes to not be good before, it happens
 it does seem joseph's experience is not typical in any way, and he raves about the woo so much it makes me want to try one ! lol
 as for upgrading from here ? if its for use with grado's, i'm not sure there is a good answer, this or the woo seems to be two of the top choices !
 welcome aboard !


----------



## joseph69

drmaestro said:


> Thank you joseph69,
> 
> You had a series of unfortunate events and that's sad. I hope you are happy with Woo WA6. In the end, as I stated in my original post, I believe that the differences between similar high-end equipments are not always perceptible, or are subjective, so there is no absolute right choice. I'll wait for the tube, change the left one,  and see if it resolves my problem. Sending back the unit would be out of question, as I've paid 150 USD just for shipping!


 
 I also paid $70.00U.S. through USPS to ship to Canada, but Lloyd did refund my shipping, enjoy!
 BTW, Lloyd also had my amp for a week before contacting me, and I wasn't thrilled that he knew there were issues and didn't look at it as soon as he received it…I thought he should have looked at it first thing being it was brand new.


----------



## kramer5150

Good RS1 setup.  I don't own a ME+, but have heard those several times over the years with my RS1 at local meets.  Grados in general respond VERY WELL to output transformer coupling, and its the hammond 12 watt 119DA OTs in the ME+ that makes it unique.  AFIAK maple tree is the only HP amp maker in existence that uses these OTs.  A while ago there was a schematic floating around the www.
  
 According to the manual, the right and left tubes are positioned as such in the chassis... R is on the right L is on the left as you face the front.
  
 http://hollowstate.netfirms.com/manuals/Eplus%20HD%20users%20manual.pdf
  
 Ear+ -VS- D100... use your ears as a guide.  Plug it into whichever sounds best.  I have always found my RS1 (and HF1 & SR60 for that matter) to be my least amp-sensitive phones in my mid-fi collection.  I think it has to do with their sensitivity/efficiency.  That combined with the Grado harmonic distortions + resonances that saturate and color everything from the upfront signal chain.  Cool thing about the Ear+ is they make use of both secondary coils on the Hammond OTs.  So don't hesitate for a second to plug the Grado into the 300 ohm jack.  Note also that new tubes (as opposed to used) have a certain burn-in time, sometimes they just need hours of use to settle down, and the result is an amp circuit that goes through changes as the tubes burn.
  
 My response to #3 is harmonic distortion can be a good/bad thing, depending on the individual preference.  Thats the beauty of tube rolling (and OP amp rolling too), go with what sounds best to your ears.  GE and Sylvania are generally regarded as work horse tubes.  They cranked those things out by the millions and can be found NOS, used...etc.  Mullard, Amperex, Telefunken, RCA are other generally highly regarded _brands_.  Italicized that because there was also the world of tube re-branding.  So many tubes screen-labeled as brandA, were in reality manufactured by brand-B.  Get to know your tubes by construction as well as brands... ID your plates, getters, pins, bottles...etc, and Happy hunting for that magic tube!!  Theres almost always a headfi tube rolling thread dedicated to the most popular amps and tubes... start with that to get a consensus.  Keep in mind too though that they are just subjective preferences/impressions.
  
 For your #4, I think you've got a great all around single ended setup.  You've only just scratched the surface with the RS1, its a good headphone but not without its limitations.  The Ear+ can accommodate a wide range of impedances too.  I have always believed the headphone is THE MOST critical component in the chain, and has the biggest influence on what the system will sound like.... see where I'm going with this?  Without a doubt... get yourself some other headphones to try out in your rig.  Despite being a ~$600 headphone, and a long standing favorite of mine, frankly there are other cans out there that blow it away_ in certain aspects_, with certain types of music... at a fraction of the RS1 price.


----------



## joseph69

kramer5150 said:


> Good RS1 setup.  I don't own a ME+, but have heard those several times over the years with my RS1 at local meets.  Grados in general respond VERY WELL to output transformer coupling, and its the hammond 12 watt 119DA OTs in the ME+ that makes it unique.  AFIAK maple tree is the only HP amp maker in existence that uses these OTs.  A while ago there was a schematic floating around the www.
> 
> According to the manual, the right and left tubes are positioned as such in the chassis... R is on the right L is on the left as you face the front.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm curious to as which headphones that are a fraction of the price of the RS's, that in certain aspects/genres blow them away, I'd like to check them out. Thanks.


----------



## whirlwind

drmaestro said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've recently bought a Mad Ear + HD to use with my Grado RS1i.I use it with my computer. I'd like to ask a few questions:
> 
> ...


 
  
 First off, congrats on the purchase of your MAD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 It certainly sounds like a tube problem, especially of it switches side when you change the tube.
  
 Also do be aware of EMI {Electromagnetic Interference} It does not take much to get interference with tubes....a cell phone made my MAD act funny once....removed the cell phone and the problem also went away......I have also moved my amp just a few inches before and a small noise that I was getting from the amp  completely left ....tubes can be finiky....but boy....Do they sound good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I can very strongly suggest a Sylvania 5751 black plate triple mica tube....for me...this has been my favorite tube...this is just a matter of personal preference, however...but I do highly recommend it.
  
 I hope that you get your issue sorted, as you truly have a very nice amp for your RS1.....happy listening.


----------



## kramer5150

joseph69 said:


> I'm curious to as which headphones that are a fraction of the price of the RS's, that in certain aspects/genres blow them away, I'd like to check them out. Thanks.


 
 Note my careful selection of words..."_in certain aspects, with certain types of music_"... With that out of the way here my findings:
  
 I have found these cans beat the RS1 in these regards, and also my commentary is for the older RS1 with thicker mids and a little more bass-bloat, not the newer "i" model which has a little more going on at the ends of the spectrum.
  
 Q701,deep-bass extension, soundstage image separation, overall "warmth".
 K701/702, "dry" neutrality, soundstage image separation, deep-bass extension
 DT880, Treble sparkle, air and extension as well as deep bass extension, soundstage (I am contemplating adding a 880/600 ohm to my collection, it should pair well with my Earmax and Darkvoice337 OTL amps).
 HD600/580, soundstage image separation.  The HD600 is my personal preference can when I find the RS1 to be "too much grado" and the K701 is too dry, analytical and boring.
 HD650, soundstage image separation, overall more relaxed warm presentation.
  
 So my findings pretty much mirror the popular consensus on the RS1 image and soundstage... but none the less are still my opinions.  The other member (to whom I was responding) has a really versatile rig, with both tube-transformer coupling and solid state amplification with the Yulong.  I think any one or two of these cans would make a great complimentary set to the RS1 or RS1i in his rig.  lets not also forget Mad Dog and HiFi Man Orthos too!!


----------



## kramer5150

whirlwind said:


> First off, congrats on the purchase of your MAD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes EMI/RFI can wreck havoc on tubes.  My iPhone can't be within 5-6 feet of my Earmax OTL amp... or it causes all kinds of weird crackling and digital noises.


----------



## joseph69

kramer5150 said:


> Note my careful selection of words..."_in certain aspects, with certain types of music_"... With that out of the way here my findings:
> 
> I have found these cans beat the RS1 in these regards, and also my commentary is for the older RS1 with thicker mids and a little more bass-bloat, not the newer "i" model which has a little more going on at the ends of the spectrum.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks, I did take notice of your choice of words, this is why I was curious about which headphone you were talking about, thanks again.


----------



## parbaked

joseph69 said:


> I'm curious to as which headphones that are a fraction of the price of the RS's, that in certain aspects/genres blow them away, I'd like to check them out. Thanks.


 
 HD600 sounded best with my MAD Super 2.
 IIRC the good Dr. uses HD650...


----------



## whirlwind

parbaked said:


> HD600 sounded best with my MAD Super 2.
> IIRC the good Dr. uses HD650...


 

 I believe you are correct about Dr. Peppard
  
 I have thought about getting some myself.


----------



## joseph69

parbaked said:


> HD600 sounded best with my MAD Super 2.
> IIRC the good Dr. uses HD650...


 
 Yes, the MAD was designed around the HD's in mind.


----------



## parbaked

whirlwind said:


> I have thought about getting some myself.


 
 I sold my MAD and haven't broken out the Grados since I started listening to my HD600s with this Spud:
 I think the HD600/650 are excellent cans - must have at least once int he journey.


----------



## whirlwind

Have you ever heard the HD650 with the MAD ?


----------



## parbaked

I had a Super 2...different MAD but yes very good with the HD600/650.
 Your MAD was designed using HD650, it will be good match too.


  
 Great amp...should have kept it...but Spud is more better...cheers!


----------



## whirlwind

I will have a set of HD650's coming my way very soon....I can't wait to try out this combo.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I will have a set of HD650's coming my way very soon....I can't wait to try out this combo.


 

 did you score ??


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> did you score ??


 

 Yep


----------



## whirlwind

Holy cow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The HD650's  sound phenomenal with the MAD Ear......holy $hit....great stuff!


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Holy cow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 and i'm listening to the lcd x with the MAD Ear, with the woo lurking near by, trying to win me over !


----------



## kramer5150

whirlwind said:


> Holy cow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Cool.. it Will be interesting to see how your impressions hold up or change over time.  Curious, how do the 650 compare with the Q701 powered by this amp?  thanks and enjoy


----------



## whirlwind

kramer5150 said:


> Cool.. it Will be interesting to see how your impressions hold up or change over time.  Curious, how do the 650 compare with the Q701 powered by this amp?  thanks and enjoy


 

 Night & day....the HD650 wins hands down....so much more synergy.
  
 The Q701 has now been sold


----------



## Armaegis

Has anyone see the new SugarMaple? Near the top of the page...
 https://hollowstate.netfirms.com/


----------



## whirlwind

armaegis said:


> Has anyone see the new SugarMaple? Near the top of the page...
> https://hollowstate.netfirms.com/


 
  
 Sounds very interesting....I will be keeping an eye on this.
  
 Thanks much for posting this.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Sounds very interesting....I will be keeping an eye on this.
> 
> Thanks much for posting this.


 

 i had seen it, when i was thinking about getting the super, it does looking interesting


----------



## kramer5150

armaegis said:


> Has anyone see the new SugarMaple? Near the top of the page...
> https://hollowstate.netfirms.com/


 
 Sweetness...
 6080/6as7G tubes respond WONDERFULLY to output transformer coupling and paper-oil output caps.  They are using the Hammond119DA (again).  A proven winner, for all impedance loads at the wattage levels we are talking.  Output caps are chosen wisely at 400V / 35ufd.
  
 Looks like another solid design using a great sounding tube set.
  
 [EDIT] looking over the schematic, I wonder what kind of resistor they are using on the output tube power side?  It says 3K-20Watt.  This can be a problem area if the component is not spec'd properly and the chassis does not vent / dissipate the heat.
  
 https://hollowstate.netfirms.com/manuals/OD300%20Users%20Manual.pdf


----------



## parbaked

The power supply on the Super 2 runs really hot.
 I believe the chassis is used as a heat sink in spite of the vents....


----------



## whirlwind

My 5751 Sylvania triple mica black plate is going bad.
  
 I am going to grab a new one.....anybody have any suggestions for a few more tubes to consider.....something with loads of detail would be nice.
  
 I guess, if I have too.....I can go thru this whole thread.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> My 5751 Sylvania triple mica black plate is going bad.
> 
> I am going to grab a new one.....anybody have any suggestions for a few more tubes to consider.....something with loads of detail would be nice.
> 
> I guess, if I have too.....I can go thru this whole thread.


 

 when i bought my mad, it came with two sylvania's, two ge's, a tung sol(its nice) and a gold lion, i bought a tele, and a siemens, listening to the siemens right now !


----------



## whirlwind

I am going to grab another 5751 BPTM
  
 I also want a nice 12AX7 for my HD650.....it will really like the extra gain.


----------



## whirlwind

I just bought a Genalex Gold Lion 12AX7 with gold pins.....cant wait to give it a try with my HD650


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I just bought a Genalex Gold Lion 12AX7 with gold pins.....cant wait to give it a try with my HD650


 

 did you find another sylvania ??


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> did you find another sylvania ??


 

 I am working on that now.....I got side tracked.....lol


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I am working on that now.....I got side tracked.....lol


 

 try brent jesse recording supplies, my pair came from him


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> try brent jesse recording supplies, my pair came from him


 

 Will do, thanks Jay.
  
 Are yours dead quiet ?


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Will do, thanks Jay.
> 
> Are yours dead quiet ?


 

 absotively


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> absotively


 

 Great....thanks.


----------



## Fireboy

Patiently waiting as the good Dr. builds me a Ear+ HD Super II Headphone Amplifier. Here's some pics from Lloyd as he builds it.
  

  

  

  

  

  

  
  
I'll be using this with a pair of HD650's and a pair of NOS GE 5 Star 5751 tubes - As prescribed by the good doctor.


----------



## jaywillin

fireboy said:


> Patiently waiting as the good Dr. builds me a Ear+ HD Super II Headphone Amplifier. Here's some pics from Lloyd as he builds it.
> 
> <*img*>https://www.dropbox.com/s/9sshg8zuxh5glmi/Super%20II%20chassis%20rear.jpg<*img*>
> <*img*>https://www.dropbox.com/s/iqjw5ri774y70d9/Super%20II%20chassis%20painted.jpg<*img*>
> ...


 

 love the color ! congats
 and the good doctor knows his business !


----------



## Fireboy

thanks.
  
 Here's the pair of NOS GE 5 Star 5751 tubes - As prescribed by the good doctor


----------



## whirlwind

Congrats Fireboy.....very nice!
  
 I just received a gold lion 12AX7 with gold pins today......the HD650 likes the high gain tube, very much......I have not tried my RS1i with it yet.
  
 Congrats again, nice looking amp.


----------



## GrindingThud

Wow, does he bend all his own chassis? Very nice.


----------



## Fireboy

fortunately I have a pair of Gold Lions to roll in too!


----------



## Fireboy

Lloyd just emailed me post wiring pics. It's a beautiful sight! 
  

  

  

  

  

  
  
 My custom requests were for the same yellow as WHIRLWIND's, I asked for no lettering or logo's. So it's bare!
 I also bought some magic dust *Nordost White Lightning - *Anniversary interconnects for the (cambridge audio dacmagic 100) to AMP, so the music should be out of this world.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 and an Norne Audio Skoll to connect the HD650's.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 
  
 Haven't decided if I'll go vinyl too, probably just stick with the digital feed.


----------



## whirlwind

You should be pretty stoked....you are in for some real fun........I could see a pair of grado's in your future


----------



## stephanemtl

How much of an improvement in SQ should I expect from replacing my Little Dot I+ with the Ear+?  I use Grado RS2i cans.
  
 I am fully aware that the Ear + belongs to another league entirely (it is also 4 times the price of the LD). But I am trying to figure out the impossible: is the improvement in SQ really that significant?


----------



## Fireboy

Steph, I'll let you know tomorrow. I receive it then. I'll be comparing it to a bellari ha540.


----------



## whirlwind

stephanemtl said:


> How much of an improvement in SQ should I expect from replacing my Little Dot I+ with the Ear+?  I use Grado RS2i cans.
> 
> I am fully aware that the Ear + belongs to another league entirely (it is also 4 times the price of the LD). But I am trying to figure out the impossible: is the improvement in SQ really that significant?


 
  
 It is a very nice step up.  The Grado sound signature stays intact....mids have more detail and the highs keep their detail, but are just buttery smooth.....it takes the sharp edges off so to speak.
  
 After tube burn in you start to hear your music in layers.  Make no mistake about it...it is a *very good *tube amp, and it has been around for a long time which speaks for itself.....it is not a flavor  of the month so to speak amp.
  
 Is it worth the money over a LD1+......that is for each individual to decide....it is for some, but it isn't for others.
  
 With some tube rolling it has my hD650 sounding the best it has ever sounded , since I bought it.
  
 @ fireboy....congrats......can't wait to hear your impressions


----------



## jaywillin

stephanemtl said:


> How much of an improvement in SQ should I expect from replacing my Little Dot I+ with the Ear+?  I use Grado RS2i cans.
> 
> I am fully aware that the Ear + belongs to another league entirely (it is also 4 times the price of the LD). But I am trying to figure out the impossible: is the improvement in SQ really that significant?


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> It is a very nice step up.  The Grado sound signature stays intact....mids have more detail and the highs keep their detail, but are just buttery smooth.....it takes the sharp edges off so to speak.
> 
> After tube burn in you start to hear your music in layers.  Make no mistake about it...it is a *very good *tube amp, and it has been around for a long time which speaks for itself.....it is not a flavor  of the month so to speak amp.
> 
> ...


 

 i agree with whirlwind on this, and would add, that the sound stage also opens up a little bit more, gets a little larger
  
 its good to see two new folks getting this great amp !


----------



## Fireboy

Bigger soundstage is a definite yes!!!


----------



## joseph69

Very nice!!!
 Enjoy!


----------



## Fireboy

Thanks Joseph.


----------



## joseph69

Your very welcome. You've got yourself a nice setup there.


----------



## stephanemtl

Thanks, guys, for your input on my upgrade. It seems like I will definitely be moving one step up from the little dot.


----------



## whirlwind

fireboy said:


> Bigger soundstage is a definite yes!!!


 
  
 That looks sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Can't wait to hear some of your impressions.
  
 What cable is that on your HD650's ?


----------



## Fireboy

it's the Skoll series by Norne Audio. mostly it's magic fairy dust. I bought it for the looks.
 http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=42
  
 as for my impressions. I'm a classics fan, so yo-yo playing Bach's Cello Suites is pretty nice! And Die Antwoord sounds amazing too.


----------



## whirlwind

fireboy said:


> it's the Skoll series by Norne Audio. mostly it's magic fairy dust. I bought it for the looks.
> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=42
> 
> as for my impressions. I'm a classics fan, so yo-yo playing Bach's Cello Suites is pretty nice! And Die Antwoord sounds amazing too.


 

 Thanks, I have not seen that particular cable before.
  
 Sounds like you are going to enjoy it very much.


----------



## Fireboy

the Sennheiser HD650 works nicely with it. I tried a Grado on over at Headphonebar, didn't like the fit/feel of it. So I went with the Senn - it was one of those instant knowing... fit perfectly, and I thought the music was coming out of the speakers, I had to take the headphones off to double check.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was sold right then and there. I also have the Ultrasone Pro 900 which is a great match for my Bellari HA540.


----------



## stephanemtl

my order is in!


----------



## Fireboy

Which model and color?


----------



## jaywillin

stephanemtl said:


> my order is in!


 
  
  


fireboy said:


> Which model and color?


 

 inquiring minds want to know !


----------



## stephanemtl

Ear+ HD
 with Panasonic polypropylene film output caps 
 black chassis
 wood: as close to the wood on my Grado RS2i as possible
  
 Anything else I should have specified?


----------



## joseph69

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Fireboy

I checked the order queue, I think steph's is 

Ear+ HD custom*0204303 on BLACK* Payment received
  
  
 and even better, my photo made the "Customer Photo of the month". http://hollowstate.netfirms.com/


----------



## jaywillin

fireboy said:


> I checked the order queue, I think steph's is
> 
> Ear+ HD custom*0204303 on BLACK* Payment received
> 
> ...


 

 you're famous !!


----------



## Fireboy

in my own mind. Yes.


----------



## stephanemtl

Hey guys,

1) what do you think of the stock tubes on the ear+?

2) as a tube upgrade to use with my Grado rs2i, mr. Peppard suggested to keep the two output tubes and get a NOS 5751 GE 5-stars tube. Opinions?

3) best, reliable seller to get the tube?

Cheers!


----------



## whirlwind

stephanemtl said:


> Ear+ HD
> with Panasonic polypropylene film output caps
> black chassis
> wood: as close to the wood on my Grado RS2i as possible
> ...


 

 Very nice, please post a pic of it when you receive it.
  
 Nice to see some more Mad Ears arriving.


----------



## Fireboy

"2) as a tube upgrade to use with my Grado rs2i, mr. Peppard suggested to keep the two output tubes and get a NOS 5751 GE 5-stars tube. Opinions?"

Hey Steph, Lloyd gave the same suggestion. I ordered my 5 star from eBay.
See this link. http://bit.ly/1iO2wn1 for seller info.


----------



## glunteer

edit...


----------



## whirlwind

stephanemtl said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 1) what do you think of the stock tubes on the ear+?
> 
> ...


 

 Dr. Peppard's suggestion is a very good one.....the stock tubes are ok, for sure......but the amp can sound better with other tubes, imo.


----------



## stephanemtl

Guys! I should receive my Ear+ Monday or Tuesday at the latest. This is all so exciting!
  
 question: *how much time does the Ear+ need to burn in?*
  
 question: *anything I should know to insure the longevity of the amp?*


----------



## Fireboy

i started listening to it right away. Sounded pretty good from the start and I listen to it mon-fri for about 5hrs/day since it's on my office desk.
  
 I've been running my Sennheiser HD650's thru the HIGH (left port) and everything is wonderful, though some Miles Davis high notes require me to turn the volume/gain down a bit - not a bad thing!
  
 I've tried my Ultrasone Pro 900's on my Ear/SuperII, via the LOW (right port) and I found them too bright for this amp. The Ultrasone Pro 900's are great on my little Bellari HA540, just not a good combo for the Ear/SuperII. 
  
 The laid back nature (some call it veiled) of the Senn HD650's are a charm with Ear/SuperII.
  
 Like everything else in audio - my experience, your mileage may vary (YMMV)


----------



## whirlwind

My Mad was used when I received it....5 years old.....so I really do not know about burn in.
  
 My latest tube that I put in...took about 40-50 hours and it really opened up nice.
  
 Fireboy....I could not agree with you more on the Mad & HD650 combo......it is just wonderful with the right tube.
  
 I seem to be listening to this combo a lot more than my RS1i , as of the last month.
  
 stephanemtl....please post pics and your impressions here when you receive it......good times ahead for you


----------



## jaywillin

what surprised me about the mad, its killer with a lot more than grados, my alpha dog, the lcd x, LOVE the mad !!


----------



## kramer5150

jaywillin said:


> what surprised me about the mad, its killer with a lot more than grados, my alpha dog, the lcd x, LOVE the mad !!


 
 ...Yup... its the transformer coupling.  WAY more flexible/optimal than a big cap reservoir on the output tubes.


----------



## Fireboy

I'm not electronics guy, how does that work?


----------



## kramer5150

fireboy said:


> I'm not electronics guy, how does that work?


 
 In lamen's terms the output transformer (Hammond 119DA in this case) is a single primary / dual secondary configuration.  The headphone output is formed by tapping into the two different output coils on the 119DA.  Thats how they derive the Hi-Z and Lo-Z outputs.  An output transformer is an "impedance multiplying" device.  It takes the headphone impedance and multiplies it by a factor of the coil winding ratios.  I forget the exact mathematical ratio, but its a straight up algebraic equation... IIRC.  So when you plug in your 32 ohm Grados, the Ear+ output tubes "see" an impedance load in the ~1000 ohm ballpark presented by the 119DA primary coil.
  
 Heres a discussion I had a year ago.... Large coupling capacitance versus output transformer.  Its centered around my DV337, but the Mad-Ear+ got a lot of attention at the time, and served as a reference point for my 337 "modification".
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/652270/output-coupling-cap-and-transformer-mod


----------



## Fireboy

Thank you for that explanation!!


----------



## alvin sawdust

As mentioned a few pages back, MAD are now producing the Sugarmaple OD300. Do you guys think this might be a good choice for orthos?


----------



## Fireboy

Steph, did you ever post pics of your amp?


----------



## whirlwind

alvin sawdust said:


> As mentioned a few pages back, MAD are now producing the Sugarmaple OD300. Do you guys think this might be a good choice for orthos?


 

 e-mail  Dr. Peppard with your question and tell him the headphone you are talking about....he responds quickly and can prolly help you out.
  
 I am sure it depends on what ortho you are talking about.


----------



## Fireboy

Just sharing some audio pics


----------



## HeatFan12

jaywillin said:


> what surprised me about the mad, its killer with a lot more than grados, my alpha dog, the lcd x, LOVE the mad !!


 
  
  


fireboy said:


> Just sharing some audio pics


 
  
  
 Awesome pics guys!!!!!


----------



## whirlwind

fireboy said:


> Just sharing some audio pics


 

 Very nice, Fireboy.
  
 You are listening to it with HD650 ?


----------



## Fireboy

whirlwind said:


> Very nice, Fireboy.
> 
> You are listening to it with HD650 ?




Correct. Mostly the HD650's, though I've found the Ultrasone pro 900's are great for music with more vocals. Generally, current popular music I'll use the Ultrasones. For classical, jazz and alternative music (Bjork, Cocteau twins) I'll stick with the warm, darker sound of the Sennheiser HD650's. The mapletree supports both headphones and can drive them both at the same time so I can conveniently switch cans as needed.


----------



## jaywillin

check out the B/S/T thread


----------



## Fireboy

Well Jay, it's a beaut and it's tempting especially with all the tubes. It will make someone very very happy.



jaywillin said:


> check out the B/S/T thread


----------



## jaywillin

fireboy said:


> Well Jay, it's a beaut and it's tempting especially with all the tubes. It will make someone very very happy.



Its going to continue to make me happy
Im keeping it


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> Its going to continue to make me happy
> Im keeping it


 
 Jay, I'm a bit confused…which headphones do you still own?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Jay, I'm a bit confused…which headphones do you still own?


I was speaking of the mad 
I still have the gs1000


----------



## whirlwind

So far I am pretty damn happy with how the Mad is pairing with the HD800. 
  
  
 The Mad has been the rock for all of my cans so far.


----------



## whirlwind

joseph69 said:


> Jay, I'm a bit confused…which headphones do you still own?


 

 LOL......I know Joseph....it can be hard too keep up, right.


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> LOL......I know Joseph....it can be hard too keep up, right.


 
 Yeah, I was really lost with which headphones Jay still has.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


>


 

 i had just noticed the other day, you MAD only has one headphone jack, mine has two, i'm guessing there was a change at some point, does your's have the one input, and two outputs on the back??


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> i had just noticed the other day, you MAD only has one headphone jack, mine has two, i'm guessing there was a change at some point, does your's have the one input, and two outputs on the back??


 

 Nope....one output only....my Mad is ancient


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Nope....one output only....my Mad is ancient


 

 i'm really glad i didn't sell mine !!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> i'm really glad i didn't sell mine !!


 

  I figured if you would have.....eventually you might get one back.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I figured if you would have.....eventually you might get one back.


 

 yeah, but most of the ones i've seen don't have all of what mine has, i might have had to GASP, order new !!


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> yeah, but most of the ones i've seen don't have all of what mine has, i might have had to GASP, order new !!


 

 Ha....yeah, new is a bad word for me....lol.....there are a few different models.....HD2 ect.....those have 4 tubes....not sure they make it anymore
  
 As close as I can figure, mine is like maybe 7 years old.
  
 You use to be able to buy the kits and build them yourself


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> Ha....yeah, new is a bad word for me....lol.....there are a few different models.....HD2 ect.....those have 4 tubes....not sure they make it anymore
> 
> As close as I can figure, mine is like maybe 7 years old.
> 
> You use to be able to buy the kits and build them yourself


 

 the h2 is available, separate power supply, lloyd said it sounds the same, told me i didn't need it


----------



## whirlwind

He is a great guy, every time I have e-mailed him with a question, he has been quick to respond.
  
 He knows his stuff.......HD800.....no problem.....your amp will be fine.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> He is a great guy, every time I have e-mailed him with a question, he has been quick to respond.
> 
> He knows his stuff.......HD800.....no problem.....your amp will be fine.


 

 i used it to drive the lcd2, fine, no problems at all, didn't get screaming loud, but louder than i would ever listen to


----------



## parbaked

Super 2 has more power and even lower output impedance.
 It also uses EL84 output tubes so lots more options for tubes.
 Sound is similar but it does have more power/gain if you need that...


----------



## jaywillin

parbaked said:


> Super 2 has more power and even lower output impedance.
> It also uses EL84 output tubes so lots more options for tubes.Sound is similar but it does have more power/gain if you need that...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 seeing your super 2 at some point after i had gotten me HD, prompted my query to the good doctor


----------



## Fireboy

That's a beauty too whirlwind. I'm liking the LCD2 with mine now.


----------



## whirlwind

fireboy said:


> That's a beauty too whirlwind. I'm liking the LCD2 with mine now.


 

 Thanks.
  
 Very nice there yourself


----------



## kramer5150

parbaked said:


> Super 2 has more power and even lower output impedance.
> It also uses EL84 output tubes so lots more options for tubes.
> Sound is similar but it does have more power/gain if you need that...


 
 Awesome... Something I've always wondered... is the Super 2, basically a low power EL84-Hammond 119DA coupled speaker amp (with common grounded outputs)?


----------



## parbaked

kramer5150 said:


> Awesome... Something I've always wondered... is the Super 2, basically a low power EL84-Hammond 119DA coupled speaker amp (with common grounded outputs)?


 
 Dr. P includes schematics with manual: https://hollowstate.netfirms.com/manuals/HDSuper2usersmanual.pdf


----------



## whirlwind

parbaked said:


> Dr. P includes schematics with manual: https://hollowstate.netfirms.com/manuals/HDSuper2usersmanual.pdf


 

 Yep....got the instructions , manual and schematic for mine.
  
 it says mine even has the auricap and blackgate signal capacitors, and hexfred ultra high speed rectifier diodes


----------



## Fireboy

whirlwind said:


> Yep....got the instructions , manual and schematic for mine.
> 
> it says mine even has the auricap and blackgate signal capacitors, and hexfred ultra high speed rectifier diodes



Mine came with a flux capacitor too - I had to pay extra for that.


----------



## whirlwind

fireboy said:


> Mine came with a flux capacitor too - I had to pay extra for that.


 

 Inflation


----------



## Armaegis

They were normal price back in 1985 though (or was it '55? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LCfiner

I bought a used MAD Ear+ last week and received it on Thursday. I’ve been using it a lot with my RS1is and thought I’d pop in with some impressions.
  
 This is an older model with only one headphone output. My DAC is the Emotiva DC-1 and I have some brief comparisons with the headphone amp built into that unit. I am using stock tubes in the Ear+
  
 The things that stuck out for me:
  
 The mid bass on the Ear+ is slightly more rounded and a little heavier than the DC-1 headphone output. so there’s a bit more weight to cellos, bass guitars, etc. I don’t really notice a difference in bass kick, though. Depending on one’s viewpoint, you could call the DC-1 output thinner or simply more flat. I know that with the RS1i, I prefer the sound down low with the Ear+. I can’t notice a difference in detail down here, though.
  
 The highs are less piercing on the Ear+. They’re not quieter, exactly, but that edginess of the RS1i is softened on the Ear+. It’s still aggressive but hotly mastered tracks are worse, to my ear, on the DC-1.
  
 The kicker -and what makes me appreciate the Ear+ - is that I notice is greater clarity and three dimensionality with the Ear+. For example, I was listening to a song with a lot of crashing, rolling cymbals and the difference between the two headlamps was that, on the DC-1, they sounded papery and slightly one-note. All I heard was the high frequency tizzing. But on the Ear+, it was possible to hear some more subtle, lower frequency notes underneath the crashing, giving the cymbals more body and dimensionality. 
  
 I’m not saying I hear the same thing across all frequencies - my ears and source material may not be good enough - but for any vocals and instruments with a lot of HF information, I found the Ear+ presented them with more realism as I could hear more subtle notes under them. And this, in turn, makes entire tracks sound more lifelike and a little better imaging.
  
 For my ears and my brain, it’s not a night and day difference. Some other people might say it is since standards are different for everyone. But I do think the Ear+ is better than the DC-1 headphone out and it really does gel quite nicely with the RS1i’s natural sound.
  
 I’m glad I have the Ear+ and RS1i combo. It makes the RS1i sound about as good as I’ve heard it - I’ve had one in the past and used it with a variety of amps so the DC-1 isn’t my sole reference point - and I’m looking forward to buying  a few tubes to replace the main Sovtek.


----------



## jaywillin

lcfiner said:


> I bought a used MAD Ear+ last week and received it on Thursday. I’ve been using it a lot with my RS1is and thought I’d pop in with some impressions.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
 nice write up ,
 what surprised me the most about my mad ear+, is it's pretty goodwith the other headphones have tried with it too. sure there are some trade off's here and there, which is why i have the bryston too,


----------



## whirlwind

Yeah, nice review
  
 I bought mine pretty much for my RS1i....but like jay, mentioned.....this amp is stellar with many headphones.
  
 The tube rolling, for the most part...does not break the bank either......this kit is stellar


----------



## narrow bights

For all you MAD enthusiasts, I have an HD300 in the for sale forum.  It is a suped-up, limited edition of the EAR+


----------



## whirlwind

narrow bights said:


> For all you MAD enthusiasts, I have an HD300 in the for sale forum.  It is a suped-up, limited edition of the EAR+



 


I saw it.....looks very nice


----------



## jaywillin

narrow bights said:


> For all you MAD enthusiasts, I have an HD300 in the for sale forum.  It is a suped-up, limited edition of the EAR+


 
  
  


whirlwind said:


> narrow bights said:
> 
> 
> > For all you MAD enthusiasts, I have an HD300 in the for sale forum.  It is a suped-up, limited edition of the EAR+
> ...


 
  
 i keep looking at it, staring, it's calling to me ................


----------



## whirlwind

jaywillin said:


> narrow bights said:
> 
> 
> > For all you MAD enthusiasts, I have an HD300 in the for sale forum.  It is a suped-up, limited edition of the EAR+
> ...



 


Sell T1....buy mad ear :-0


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> jaywillin said:
> 
> 
> > narrow bights said:
> ...


 
 buy the mad ear, sell the lyr ??


----------



## TheMarchingMule

I'd be very interested to read a comparison of the Mad Ear+ and a Lyr (2).


----------



## jaywillin

themarchingmule said:


> I'd be very interested to read a comparison of the Mad Ear+ and a Lyr (2).


 
 i haven't heard the lyr 2 yet
 but i can comment on the lyr(1)/ ear+ comaprison, i had both at the same time , side by side.
 the differences to me were kinda what i was expecting, the lyr was better with dynamics, pace, attack PRAT
 the mad ear+ had a larger soundstage, wider, more air. 
 what surprised me the most about the mad ear was how well it worked with headphones other than grado's , 
 the alpha god, the lcd x were wonderfully driven by the ear+.
 the lyr to me proved even more flexible, and given the right tubes to work with can be top notch with most any headphone, i'm a sucker for power
 and the lyr does have that
  
 its quite possible that i'll get another mad, i love grado's, and grado's love the ear+


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


jaywillin said:


> i haven't heard the lyr 2 yet
> but i can comment on the lyr(1)/ ear+ comaprison, i had both at the same time , side by side.


 
  
 Thanks, jaywillin! It's definite that the Mad Ear+ has a proven track record (and absolute synergy with Grados), but the Lyr2 is the newest kid on the block with the latest and greatest (and at half the price).


----------



## jaywillin

themarchingmule said:


> Thanks, jaywillin! It's definite that the Mad Ear+ has a proven track record (and absolute synergy with Grados), but the Lyr2 is the newest kid on the block with the latest and greatest (and at half the price).



I have used the lyr with great success with grados , and the lyr2 should be even better, it's supposed to be more quiet than lyr 1


----------



## N15M0

Hi guys, I have just gotten the MAD Ear+ HD which is also my first tube amp. What are the recommended tubes I should get? Thanks.


----------



## DeadEars

Congratulations on your MAD Ear+ HD.  This amp is good enough that it might be all the headphone amp you'll ever need, with the right cans and tube choices.
  
 The tube that makes the most difference is the 12AX7 and its variants.  Fortunately, you can find many good alternatives for that tube, although the NOS vintage tubes have become quite expensive.  Most folks are searching for pairs, so single tubes are often less expensive.   You can also try fussing with the 12B4A's but the upside potential seems small compared to what happens with the right ECC83's!  Lloyd's choices there are pretty good.  I'd recommend focusing on the input tube as the place to start (and end).
  
 I find that the 5751 variants are often better-sounding than many 12AX7's, but they do have lower gain, i.e. they amplify less, require higher settings on the volume control for the same loudness.  The "definitive" ratings of these tubes can be found in "Joe's Tube Lore" which also has driven up the prices of the NOS tubes that he rates highest.  See http://www.audioasylum.com/scripts/d.pl?audio/faq/joes-tubes.html for example.  Over the years, I have tried many of the tubes discussed and don't always agree, but in general this is a good starting point if you want to know more about what everyone is talking about.
  
 Don't take it as gospel, nor as an indication of the best way to go for your amp.  Sometime's it's just a matter of what you can find.  The current production Gold Lion (Genelex brand) 12AX7's are a nice starting point, and should provide a nice upgrade over the stock tubes.  These use the British designation ECC83 which are equivalent to 12AX7's.  You might be happy to stop right there.  Psvane 12AX7 tubes are also getting good reviews, but I have no personal experience with them.
  
 I've tried various Mullard's and Amperex variants, and find the Mullards are often rich and creamy, but reticent in the treble, whereas the Amperex tubes tend to be more open-sounding and retain nice mid's.  Finding good ones is a crap-shoot, especially on the big auction sites.  I've had better luck through Audiogon, or the vintage tube $$ellers like Vintage Tube Services, Brent Jesse or TubeMonger, but the prices are much higher.  On the plus side, these guys test the tubes and provide guarantees.
  
 My current faves for the MAD amp are some GE 5-star triple-mica black plate tubes that I found cheap at a yard sale.  Like $10 for 4 of them.  Sylvania 5751's are also extremely nice.  I did not care for the Telefunken 12AX7's I've tried (ribbed plate), nor the Siemens.  I had some Mazda Cifte 12AX7's from Japan that were pretty nice, with a lively presentation that I keep coming back to.
  
 My recommendation would be to spend some time with the stock tubes and get to know the sound well.  Then try some other current production 5751 or 12AX7 tubes and see how much difference they make, and whether you like what they do in combination with the cans you use.  Then, try a few cheaper NOS tubes.  And your own opinion is all that matters, despite thse who worship Joe's Tube lore. 
  
 Also your choice will likely change depending on what headphones you use.  WIth Grados, you might love Mullards.  I like frame-grid Amperex 12AX7's when I want higher gain, and the GE 5751's when I have more sensitive cans that don't require the extra gain. 
  
   
Find what makes you happy and enjoy the trip!


----------



## DeadEars

Oh, here's another thread you might find useful looking for alternative 12AX7 variants
  
 http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/fr.pl?aamps&1326387515&openfrom&1&4#1
  
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## stephanemtl

Guys, my Ear+ (the amp itself... not the sound output) is a bit noisy. What about yours?
  
 I can hear a faint (yet clearly audible), very high-pitched noise coming and going. It seems to come from the power supply (black box), but I am not 100% sure (as the frequency is so high).
  
 Feedback greatly appreciated


----------



## whirlwind

stephanemtl said:


> Guys, my Ear+ (the amp itself... not the sound output) is a bit noisy. What about yours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


That does not sound right....mine is dead quiet.

Maybe you should send the good dr. an e-mail.


----------



## parbaked

stephanemtl said:


> Guys, my Ear+ (the amp itself... not the sound output) is a bit noisy. What about yours?


 
 Should be quiet!
 Unplug your source and see if it goes away.
 If not, move your amp. Plug it into a different outlet (with nothing else plugged into that outlet) and see if noise persists.
 Lot's of things can cause hum in power transformers.
 It could be your power or something wrong with the amp...


----------



## stephanemtl

Thank you guys. I will first try a different electric outlet.


----------



## stephanemtl

The noise comes directly from the two 12B4A tubes. It is a very high frequency hum or ringing that comes and goes. It can be clearly audible or very, very faint.
  
 No big issue (as it is so faint), but two days ago it got loud that I could hear it even with my headphones on (listening to music at very low volume). Since I have removed the tubes, and put them back, the noise has mostly disappeared.
  
 Not sure what to make of that. I will wait and see.


----------



## whirlwind

Grab yourself a couple of new tubes....I just bought one at the cost of $5


----------



## stephanemtl

That makes sense, although my current tubes (which came with the amp) are only 6 months old.
  
  
 In fact, I find the purchase of new tubes a bit overwhelming... so many choices... so many sellers...
  
 I wish I could try two new 12B4A tubes with a stronger bass, rounder, and a bit less bright (than the ones I got with the amp), but I do not know where to start.
  
 Piece of advice?


----------



## jaywillin

stephanemtl said:


> The noise comes directly from the two 12B4A tubes. It is a very high frequency hum or ringing that comes and goes. It can be clearly audible or very, very faint.
> 
> No big issue (as it is so faint), but two days ago it got loud that I could hear it even with my headphones on (listening to music at very low volume). Since I have removed the tubes, and put them back, the noise has mostly disappeared.
> 
> Not sure what to make of that. I will wait and see.


 
 could be tubes going bad ?


----------



## whirlwind

stephanemtl said:


> That makes sense, although my current tubes (which came with the amp) are only 6 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Those two tubes have nothing to do with the sound....only the 5751 or the 12AX7 will have an effect on the sound.


----------



## parbaked

whirlwind said:


> stephanemtl said:
> 
> 
> > That makes sense, although my current tubes (which came with the amp) are only 6 months old.
> ...


 
 ^ That!
 Try 5751 for your low impedance and more efficient cans and 12AX7 for high impedance and less efficient cans...


----------



## stephanemtl

Thanks Whirlwind and Parbaked. You are right. I remember Mr. Peppard telling me that only the driver tubes makes a difference.
  
 I do not know much about tubes, and will have to do some research.
  
 But as far as I know, there are very many 5751 tubes out there, which makes it very difficult to know which one to get and where to buy. Specific suggestions to improve on the stock driver tube?
  
 And do you know a reliable seller to get two new 12B4A tubes?


----------



## whirlwind

stephanemtl said:


> Thanks Whirlwind and Parbaked. You are right. I remember Mr. Peppard telling me that only the driver tubes makes a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


For the 12B4 I just got a ge tube from e-bay....was $5 I believe

I like the Sylvania 5751 triple mica black plate for my RS1i....it was fairly expensive though.....you could try any 5751 to see what you think and the prices will vary.

For my HD800 I am liking the less expensive 12ax7 gold pin gold lion tube....but that is more so for higher impedence cans, like parbaked has mentioned.


----------



## N15M0

Anyone tried connecting the MAD Ear+ to a preamp before? Any issues? I am planning to connect my MAD Ear+ to my speaker integrated amp so that I don't need to reconnect it to my DAC everytime I listen to my headphone.


----------



## parbaked

n15m0 said:


> Anyone tried connecting the MAD Ear+ to a preamp before? Any issues? I am planning to connect my MAD Ear+ to my speaker integrated amp so that I don't need to reconnect it to my DAC everytime I listen to my headphone.


 
 If your amplifier has tape monitor out jacks, these will bypass the pre-amp section.
 Use the tape out jacks to connect your MAD.
 Then you can use your MAD and DAC even if your amp is off.


----------



## N15M0

What about connecting to the preamp out? Will adding a preamp have any impact of the overall sound?


----------



## stephanemtl

I am looking for a new 5751 GE 5 start tube. But I need some help to choose... I am lost.... too many obscure terms.
  
 Here are three current offers on eBay:
  
 1) 5751 GE 5 Star Solid "O" Getter NOS NIB TV-7 A/U Tested
 -$35
 -Tester minimum value: 32/32
 -Tube tests: 49/46
  
 2)GE 5 Star USA 5751 Black Plate Fat D GET 3 Mica S-Rods Vacuum Tube 74/84%
 - $49.95
 - Mutual Transconductance (Gm) Test Data: 37/42 where the minimum good value is 32/32 and the New Old Stock (NOS) value is 50/50 or 74/84% of what a new tube should test
  
 3) GE 5 Star 5751 (12AX7) Black Plate SQUARE GETTER Vacuum Tube TESTED #10.Q57
 - $42.95
 - Tests: 96/94%
  
 Any thoughts on which is best?
  
 cheers


----------



## whirlwind

I have not heard any of the tubes that you have linked.
  
 If you are listening to Grado's....then I would prefer the 5751 to the 12AX7
  
 If you are listening to like a 300 ohm can....try the 12AX7
  
 All of the tubes you link will work...so no worries there.
  
 I am sure that you will find something that sounds great and that you like.


----------



## stephanemtl

TKS!!


----------



## Textfeud

Hi guys,
  
 I found a Maple Tree Mad EAR + Purist HD (finally!) in Europe and it has two line ins and a line out. Does that mean I can hook up my active speakers to the Mad EAR as well??
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## parbaked

textfeud said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I found a Maple Tree Mad EAR + Purist HD (finally!) in Europe and it has two line ins and a line out. Does that mean I can hook up my active speakers to the Mad EAR as well??
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
 Yes you can hook up your powered speakers but, as this was a custom option on your older model, you won't know all the functionality until you try it.
 For example:
 1. Does line out signal pass through the volume control (passive preamp option) so you can use the MAD as a pre-amp.
 2. Or is it a full line out signal, in which case you need to use the volume control on your speakers.
 3. You also need to determine if the speakers shut off when you plug in your cans as I doubt you have a switch.
  
 I had a MAD HD Super II with the passive preamp option.
 The volume control worked and the speakers cut out when I plug in my cans.
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## Textfeud

parbaked said:


> Yes you can hook up your powered speakers but, as this was a custom option on your older model, you won't know all the functionality until you try it.
> For example:
> 1. Does line out signal pass through the volume control (passive preamp option) so you can use the MAD as a pre-amp.
> 2. Or is it a full line out signal, in which case you need to use the volume control on your speakers.
> ...


 
 I don't know that either. I think I'm just going to take the gamble and hope I will receive a Mad Ear with option 1. Option 2 and 3 would not be ideal to say the least 
  
 And by the way passive preamp means you won't use the tubes/innerworks right? It's just so you can hook everything up to the amp (like dac and phono preamp for turntable) and listen to those with speakers via the amp?


----------



## parbaked

textfeud said:


> I don't know that either. I think I'm just going to take the gamble and hope I will receive a Mad Ear with option 1. Option 2 and 3 would not be ideal to say the least


 
 Ask the seller!
 It should be option 1...unless the original buyer asked Dr. P for something else...


----------



## Textfeud

parbaked said:


> Ask the seller!
> It should be option 1...unless the original buyer asked Dr. P for something else...


 
 He doesn't know either (never tried it with active speakers). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will take the gamble I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## N15M0

Anyone pair their MAD Ear+ HD with the DA11? How do you configure your DA11? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## N15M0

Btw anyone used the MAD Ear+ HD with headphone like T1, HD800 or LCD 3 before? Any comments?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacedonianHero

n15m0 said:


> Btw anyone used the MAD Ear+ HD with headphone like T1, HD800 or LCD 3 before? Any comments?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
 It's quite good with the T1s and HD800, but not a good match for the LCD-3s.


----------



## N15M0

macedonianhero said:


> n15m0 said:
> 
> 
> > Btw anyone used the MAD Ear+ HD with headphone like T1, HD800 or LCD 3 before? Any comments?
> ...




Quite good meaning that they're only average?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whirlwind

n15m0 said:


> Btw anyone used the MAD Ear+ HD with headphone like T1, HD800 or LCD 3 before? Any comments?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
 I am using the Mad Ear+HD with my HD800 right now.....it is a very nice combo.....please do not be afraid of it...the mad ear is one of the best pieces of audio equipment that I have ever owned .
  
 Throw in a 12AX7 high gain tube and enjoy.


----------



## joseph69

n15m0 said:


> Quite good meaning that they're only average?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 

 Quite good isn't average.


----------



## MacedonianHero

n15m0 said:


> Quite good meaning that they're only average?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 
 Quite good = quite good = better than average = not the be all and end all.


----------



## DeadEars

I agree with Macedonian Hero.  I guess it depends on your expectations too.  I occasionally listen to my MAD HD+ Super-II amp via LCD-2.1's.  At low volume levels it is quite nice. As in really nice.  And that is how I use it when I'm working on the computer.   But if you crank it at all,  the bass is uncontrolled and flabby and the reticent high end on the LCD-2's is reinforced by the laid-back nature of the treble on the MAD amp.  Not really a recommended pairing..
  
 My amp is modded now, with higher current output, better bandwidth output transformers, and the electrolytic caps replaced by Obbligato oil capacitors.  Yet it still remains only OK with the LCD-2's.  I think it is fantastic for vocals, girl-with-piano, or chamber music which are my preferred sources during the day.  After work the MAD amp becomes pretty weak sauce for Rock or EDM.  But by then I've switched to speakers for the evening.
  
 Grado's remain the synergistic "Wow" cans for these amps, IMHO.  The intolerably bright and forward nature of Grados is incredibly synergistic with the rich midrange and great guitar textures the MAD amp contributes.  You have to hear it to believe it.  I wouldn't own Grados with any other amp.
  
  Just my $.02


----------



## Textfeud

I was so happy about purchasing a second hand Mad Ear Purist + HD. Just received it, plugged it in and poof... FIRE. I bought a broken Mad Ear. Is there anything I can do to fix it?


----------



## jaywillin

textfeud said:


> I was so happy about purchasing a second hand Mad Ear Purist + HD. Just received it, plugged it in and poof... FIRE. I bought a broken Mad Ear. Is there anything I can do to fix it?


 
 i'd contact the seller, maybe he'd do something
 or see about contacting , shipping to dr peppard (canada) and see if repairs could be made


----------



## Textfeud

jaywillin said:


> i'd contact the seller, maybe he'd do something
> or see about contacting , shipping to dr peppard (canada) and see if repairs could be made


 
 Yeah seller says it worked fine with him (sure..) and don't have the money to send it in for repair.


----------



## jaywillin

textfeud said:


> Yeah seller says it worked fine with him (sure..) and don't have the money to send it in for repair.


 
 how well was it packed ? maybe it got damaged in shipping ? was it insured ?
 wow, bummer for sure


----------



## Textfeud

jaywillin said:


> how well was it packed ? maybe it got damaged in shipping ? was it insured ?
> wow, bummer for sure


 
 Yeah, wasn't packaged great and it wasn't insured. Seller won't do anything so no help there.


----------



## parbaked

Dr. P is a good man but he doesn't care to support 2nd hand purchases.
Your best bet is to get the schematics from him for your specific unit (send him the serial number) and have it repaired by a local tech.
The amp is straight forward and a competent tech will be able to sort it out...good luck.


----------



## Textfeud

parbaked said:


> Dr. P is a good man but he doesn't care to support 2nd hand purchases.
> Your best bet is to get the schematics from him for your specific unit (send him the serial number) and have it repaired by a local tech.
> The amp is straight forward and a competent tech will be able to sort it out...good luck.


 
 Thanks, will do that


----------



## jaywillin

textfeud said:


> Thanks, will do that


 
 the schematics are on the website and you can download them


----------



## parbaked

jaywillin said:


> the schematics are on the website and you can download them




There are small differences depending how old the amp is, but yes a competent tech can work off whatever schematic is on his website.
I like the idea of reaching out to Dr. P for one's specific unit as he may provide some additional insight.


----------



## jaywillin

parbaked said:


> There are small differences depending how old the amp is, but yes a competent tech can work off whatever schematic is on his website.
> I like the idea of reaching out to Dr. P for one's specific unit as he may provide some additional insight.


 
 i had a small issue, and he new i'd bought it used, and he seemed very helpful, and was willing to take a look at it for me,but i was able to resolve the issue,  whatever it was,


----------



## parbaked

jaywillin said:


> i had a small issue, and he new i'd bought it used, and he seemed very helpful, and was willing to take a look at it for me,but i was able to resolve the issue,  whatever it was,



When I sold my Super II the buyer asked if Dr P would support it if there was a problem.
The amp was 8 months old. 
I emailed him and he politely said the warranty only applies to the original owner.
So while I'm confident he'd look at a used unit, I got the impression he'd rather not.

I'm not bashing him but consider how he treated Joseph who had issues with his new purchase....


----------



## jaywillin

parbaked said:


> When I sold my Super II the buyer asked if Dr P would support it if there was a problem.
> The amp was 8 months old.
> I emailed him and he politely said the warranty only applies to the original owner.
> So while I'm confident he'd look at a used unit, I got the impression he'd rather not.
> ...


 
 oh you're right, i'd forgotten about that , 
 that made me wary of even buying new when that happened


----------



## parbaked

jaywillin said:


> oh you're right, i'd forgotten about that ,
> that made me wary of even buying new when that happened




Yeah, I was being polite but you kinda made me bring that up.
Human nature = no one likes to be told that the thing they made don't work....


----------



## Textfeud

I opened up the amp and I found out a screw is loose, might be what causes the trouble. But if I touch the screw I get sparks. How do I get the screw tight


----------



## joseph69

@Textfued
 Can I just ask you why didn't you Pay with PayPal???
 I would never by anything used withou PP backing me. I've had issues were I paid $300.00 for supposedly NOS/NIB Sony CD Players…only to find when they got here, they were broken and the seller tried not to make good, but PP sent me my money within a week!
 I don't know how you paid, but you should always use PP, for both, the buyer/sellers protection.
  
 Congratulations on your MAD.
 Good luck with your repair, and enjoy the MAD when it's fixed.


----------



## Textfeud

joseph69 said:


> @Textfued
> Can I just ask you why didn't you Pay with PayPal???
> I would never by anything used withou PP backing me. I've had issues were I paid $300.00 for supposedly NOS/NIB Sony CD Players…only to find when they got here, they were broken and the seller tried not to make good, but PP sent me my money within a week!
> I don't know how you paid, but you should always use PP, for both, the buyer/sellers protection.
> ...


 
 Because I trust people, so I gift'ed the money on Paypal. In retrospect I shouldn't have done that, but I would probably do it the next time too.


----------



## joseph69

textfeud said:


> Because I trust people, so I gift'ed the money on Paypal. In retrospect I shouldn't have done that, but I would probably do it the next time too.


 
 I've bought/sold items were people would ask me to use "gift" and I nicely tell them no, simply for both of our protection incase *anything* should happen.
  
 I try to help out and make buying/selling as easy as possible, but I always use PP/CC incase.
 I understand you were being nice, and in most cases it's all good, but being the seller doesn't want to help you in any way…you should never do this with *anyone*.
  
 Sorry to hear this happened, and hope everything works out.


----------



## kramer5150

textfeud said:


> I opened up the amp and I found out a screw is loose, might be what causes the trouble. But if I touch the screw I get sparks. How do I get the screw tight


 
 Which screw is it? (borrowing someone elses pic of a modded amp).  Hopefully others can land a hand, sorry I don't have any useful advice.  Good luck in your repair though.  S/H damage can & does happen, but thats the cool thing about point to point.


----------



## Textfeud

kramer5150 said:


> Which screw is it? (borrowing someone elses pic of a modded amp).  Hopefully others can land a hand, sorry I don't have any useful advice.  Good luck in your repair though.  S/H damage can & does happen, but thats the cool thing about point to point.


 
  
 Mine looks different from the inside. See the pictures. There were two screws that were loose. It's the ones in the middle of the close up pictures.


----------



## Textfeud

I'm thinking it could be the fuse that blew up and needs replacement. Anybody knows how to do so and if it's expensive? I will let a certified technician do it for safety (for myself and the amp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## joseph69

textfeud said:


> I'm thinking it could be the fuse that blew up and needs replacement. Anybody knows how to do so and if it's expensive? I will let a certified technician do it for safety (for myself and the amp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The fuse should be visible whith the cover off, do you see it?
 If so, remove it, and just replace it with the same amp fuse, you can buy a box of (I think 5) from Radio Shack for probably less than $5.00. The fuse should be held in by 2 clips.


----------



## whirlwind

Sorry to hear about your bad luck...hope you get it all sorted.
  
 The fuse in my mad is on the back and is in a plastic twist off cap...twist it off and replace....I understand yours may be different.
  
 I have the schematic for mine, it says it was made in november, 2005....damn antique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I do not know if it would be the same as yours....but if you need it....let me know


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad luck...hope you get it all sorted.
> 
> The fuse in my mad is on the back and is in a plastic twist off cap...twist it off and replace....I understand yours may be different.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank's, I thought it would have been internal, didn't know it was on the back and slipped into a cylinder…unfortunately I didn't have mine long enough.


----------



## Textfeud

whirlwind said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad luck...hope you get it all sorted.
> 
> The fuse in my mad is on the back and is in a plastic twist off cap...twist it off and replace....I understand yours may be different.
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, could you send it to me please! Mine is very old too. I'm guessing 10 years old, so the same 
  
 And my fuse is on the back too. It smells burned


----------



## whirlwind

textfeud said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear about your bad luck...hope you get it all sorted.
> ...


 
 pm me your address and i will scan the schematic and get it out to you


----------



## whirlwind

e-mail has been sent ...with schematic attached


----------



## kramer5150

Hard to tell from the pics, but those just look like chassis ground screws.  An improperly grounded circuit can be a bad thing.  Like your amp my darkvoice was damaged in S/H and one of the first things I did was to tighten down all chassis grounds.  I never encountered any "fireworks" though, admittedly it was very nerve-racking, and a couple of the screws were way to close to the cap reservoir for my comfort so I left those alone.  Seems strange that a chassis ground node would have that much voltage potential built up on it.  Good luck, I hope it all works out for you!!
  
 Tube voodoo is a weird thing... IMHO its more art than science/engineering.  At one headfi meet my DV339 popped a fuse... for no reason at all.  I was bummed, but I had extra fuses and I just plugged in a new one and its been fine since (knock on wood).  strange !!
  
  
 best of luck to you!!


----------



## Textfeud

kramer5150 said:


> Hard to tell from the pics, but those just look like chassis ground screws.  An improperly grounded circuit can be a bad thing.  Like your amp my darkvoice was damaged in S/H and one of the first things I did was to tighten down all chassis grounds.  I never encountered any "fireworks" though, admittedly it was very nerve-racking, and a couple of the screws were way to close to the cap reservoir for my comfort so I left those alone.  Seems strange that a chassis ground node would have that much voltage potential built up on it.  Good luck, I hope it all works out for you!!
> 
> Tube voodoo is a weird thing... IMHO its more art than science/engineering.  At one headfi meet my DV339 popped a fuse... for no reason at all.  I was bummed, but I had extra fuses and I just plugged in a new one and its been fine since (knock on wood).  strange !!
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, it's pretty weird. I don't nearly know enough so I'll just let a friend of my fathers have a look at it and hopefully he can fix it


----------



## parbaked

textfeud said:


> I opened up the amp and I found out a screw is loose, might be what causes the trouble. But if I touch the screw I get sparks. How do I get the screw tight




 Please ALWAYS unplug your amp before opening it up and touching anything inside.
 Otherwise a loose screw could be the least of your problems!


----------



## Textfeud

parbaked said:


> Please ALWAYS unplug your amp before opening it up and touching anything inside.
> Otherwise a loose screw could be the least of your problems!


 
 Yep, I did that. But I opened it up 15 minutes after unplugging maybe there still was some electricity in there somehow. Not sure, but it surprised me to say the least


----------



## whirlwind

maybe touched a capacitor


----------



## parbaked

textfeud said:


> Yep, I did that. But I opened it up 15 minutes after unplugging maybe there still was some electricity in there somehow. Not sure, but it surprised me to say the least




That's them quality Hammond transformers holding juice.


----------



## Textfeud

But if I were to touch it tomorrow after 12 hours I would not electrocute myself right?


----------



## parbaked

[quote name="Textfeud" Mine is very old too. I'm guessing 10 years old, so the 
[/quote]

That explains it. His newer amps are designed to NOT catch fire after shipping....


----------



## whirlwind

parbaked said:


> [quote name="Textfeud" Mine is very old too. I'm guessing 10 years old, so the


 
 That explains it. His newer amps are designed to NOT catch fire after shipping....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]


----------



## Textfeud

parbaked said:


> [quote name="Textfeud" Mine is very old too. I'm guessing 10 years old, so the




That explains it. His newer amps are designed to NOT catch fire after shipping....[/quote]

Lol. Well this hasn't been this best couple weeks audio wise. Broke the needle of my turntable two weeks ago so this was to be expected by murphy's law


----------



## parbaked

textfeud said:


> That explains it. His newer amps are designed to NOT catch fire after shipping....




Lol. Well this hasn't been this best couple weeks audio wise. Broke the needle of my turntable two weeks ago so this was to be expected by murphy's law [/quote]

You'll be fine!
There's nothing inside your MAD that can't be fixed. It is a simply wonderful design.
Sorry for the inconvenience though.


----------



## Textfeud

Does anyone know/can anyone show how to replace the fuse? I fixed the innerworks (the three condensors were loose and should have been on the tape, probably the cause of all trouble), but the fuse is damaged beyond repair.
  
 EDIT: Found it. The glass tube was stuck which made it weird to me. It's actually pretty easy to replace if the wires aren't burned through.


----------



## Textfeud

Well, I have an update. Brought it to a specialist and he e-mailed me in shock because the voltage had been plugged directly into the rectification instead of through the transformer (am I saying this right?). This is very very very dangerous. I'm glad I didn't try to fix it myself. The owner before the previous owner transformed the 115V to 220V (obviously the seller didn't tell me until after I received it) and he didn't do a very good job to say the least. The transformer is gone and so are the hexfets and some soldered wires. So this is going to cost me at least 200 euro. E-mailed the previous owner and he accused me of "being aggressive" because I told him he didn't take me serious and doesn't even want to search for a solution. He keeps insisting the amp is fine and it's not his fault it's broken. He doesn't even want to talk anymore. I just learned he is also active on this forum so if he doesn't provide a solution I can at least give him a negative feedback. 
  
 Oh well, guess I got screwed


----------



## joseph69

textfeud said:


> Well, I have an update. Brought it to a specialist and he e-mailed me in shock because the voltage had been plugged directly into the rectification instead of through the transformer (am I saying this right?). This is very very very dangerous. I'm glad I didn't try to fix it myself. The owner before the previous owner transformed the 115V to 220V (obviously the seller didn't tell me until after I received it) and he didn't do a very good job to say the least. The transformer is gone and so are the hexfets and some soldered wires. So this is going to cost me at least 200 euro. E-mailed the previous owner and he accused me of "being aggressive" because I told him he didn't take me serious and doesn't even want to search for a solution. He keeps insisting the amp is fine and it's not his fault it's broken. He doesn't even want to talk anymore. I just learned he is also active on this forum so if he doesn't provide a solution I can at least give him a negative feedback.
> 
> Oh well, guess I got screwed


 
 What a shame…sorry to hear this.


----------



## Textfeud

I got the MAD Ear +HD back. It's fixed and modded a bit. Great match with RS1i indeed!


----------



## jaywillin

textfeud said:


> I got the MAD Ear +HD back. It's fixed and modded a bit. Great match with RS1i indeed!


 
 nice !!
  
 i'm thinking about getting another one


----------



## Textfeud

It's weird I find the Mad Ear to give a very intimate and romantic sound with sweet highs, but I also never had a bigger soundstage with the RS1i ever before.


----------



## jaywillin

textfeud said:


> It's weird I find the Mad Ear to give a very intimate and romantic sound with sweet highs, but I also never had a bigger soundstage with the RS1i ever before.


 
 its good with a wide range off headphones too


----------



## whirlwind

textfeud said:


> I got the MAD Ear +HD back. It's fixed and modded a bit. Great match with RS1i indeed


 
 I know, right.
  
 Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## Textfeud

Can you use 12AT7 tubes in the Mad Ear?


----------



## parbaked

textfeud said:


> Can you use 12AT7 tubes in the Mad Ear?


 
 No, you should stick to 5751 or 12AX7 if you like more gain.


----------



## stephanemtl

I am curious: how quiet is your amp?
  
 I hear a very faint hum in the background (with both HD650 and RS1, at both low and high gain). It is so faint that it disappears as soon as the music starts, but it is still there nonetheless.
  
 No big deal, being so faint. But I am curious.
  
 Dr. Lloyd tells me that the amp should be dead quiet (no background humm), but can a tube amp be truly 100% quiet?
  
 Thanks for your input, guys!


----------



## joseph69

stephanemtl said:


> but can a tube amp be truly 100% quiet?


 
 My WA6 is %100 dead quiet.


----------



## parbaked

joseph69 said:


> My WA6 is %100 dead quiet.


 
 That's because you're using your new toy and your WA6 is off!!


----------



## joseph69

parbaked said:


> That's because you're using your new toy and your WA6 is off!!


 
 That made me laugh!!!
 Actually I've been listening to the RS1i/WA6 for the past couple of nights...I felt bad, because I haven't used them.


----------



## tuatara

stephanemtl said:


> I am curious: how quiet is your amp?
> 
> I hear a very faint hum in the background (with both HD650 and RS1, at both low and high gain). It is so faint that it disappears as soon as the music starts, but it is still there nonetheless.
> 
> ...


 
 I had a HD100 for several years and it always had a very low level hum from new. I contacted Lloyd about it and he thought it may have been something like vibration in the transformer.  I did send it to a top tech here in NZ last year and he couldn't find anything wrong but did add different feet and some material in a couple of places to help deaden any vibration.  I tried many new and NOS tubes over the years and never managed to get the amp dead quiet. Once music was playing though it wasn't a problem. 
  Worst phones to pick up noise- the ATH AD2000, always had trouble using them with the MAD and my Yamamoto.


----------



## Textfeud

Just bought the Sylvania JHS black plate triple mica 5751 square getter. That's the 'holy grail' Sylvania right? Tested 900/1100 with 850 as minimum good. Don't know too much about tubes so hope I did a good purchase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Should get the Raytheon Windmill getter 5751 this week too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Purchased that one in Holland from a well known seller so that one is NOS and test good.


----------



## whirlwind

textfeud said:


> Just bought the Sylvania JHS black plate triple mica 5751 square getter. That's the 'holy grail' Sylvania right? Tested 900/1100 with 850 as minimum good. Don't know too much about tubes so hope I did a good purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That sylvania 5751 triple mica black plate was my favorite, by far with my RS1i......synergy out the ying yang.....enjoy


----------



## Textfeud

whirlwind said:


> That sylvania 5751 triple mica black plate was my favorite, by far with my RS1i......synergy out the ying yang.....enjoy




Cool! Also very curious about Raytheon Windmill getter read a lot of good stuff ablut that tube. Have you tried it?


----------



## whirlwind

textfeud said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > That sylvania 5751 triple mica black plate was my favorite, by far with my RS1i......synergy out the ying yang.....enjoy
> ...


 
 No I have not....but I am sure someone will chime in that has.


----------



## D4NGER BIRD

I have been on the fence about getting one of these amps for 5 years or so now. I had the RS1 for years and the RS1i for the past 4 years that I have thoroughly enjoyed straight out of the jack on my Mcintosh MA6200. Every time I think about ordering one, I ask myself what I think is missing from what I have now and I honestly can't say that I'd change anything. Bass is punchy and deep, mids are to die for and the highs are super smooth. Then I get restless and come over here and read about the crazy synergy with this amp and I get curious.


----------



## pageman99

I haven't posted in years. Shame on me. I just wanted Dr. Peppard to know his Ear+ has given me countless hours of joy. Not just pleasure, JOY.
  
 As far as tubes, I have several dozen laying around. Sylvania Gold Pins, Amperex, RCA Command, Siemens, you name it. But for my particular set up, (and don't listen to what anybody says unless they have a setup similar to yours) The GE 5751 triple mica, black plate, 5 star is far and away the best. And guess what? If you listen to as much music as I do, you will easily realize, that when you use tubes, every one is unique. That is the curse, but much more, the beauty of tubes.
  
 In my case, I have 4 of the GE's. Not grey plates (they are a bit more fuzzy, not enough resolution for my taste), and each one is subtly different. At its best, the GE triple mica, black plate, 5 star is perfectly clear, with that elusive characteristic called balance. My source is Oppo's unbeatable listening value, the BDP 105. My headphones are Ultrasone Edition 9's which are considered here to be not well balanced. Well, "they" are right. But I'm not as young as I used to be and their so called failings, suit my ears perfectly. They are easy to drive and are a bit forward with a bit of emphasis in the bass. Sounds like Grados at their best, doesn't it? The Ultrasones are a bit smoother than the Grados I"ve known, but still with that forward presentation that Grados give.
  
 Back to the Mad Ear+. The tubes remove any hint of graininess that your headphones may give while letting saxes, voices, and guitars stay at the front of the stage. Many have condemned the Ear+ for being a bit loose in the bass. If you listen to rock, blues, smooth jazz, etc, this is a damning criticism and one the Ear + deserves. But in my experience the GE tubes (must be black plate, triple mica, 5 star) tightens up the bass beautifully while maintaining that smooth forward mid to upper range that grabs your heart and says hang on, your ears and soul are in for a trip nothing else can give.
  
 Tubes are praised for their smoothness, but they can be fast as well. I have Cream's Reunion at Royal Albert Hall blu ray on as I write this. Ginger Baker is in the midst of his drum solo. While Baker isn't Neil Pert or Keith Moon, he's still one of the rock greats. And the Ear + and GE is fast enough to not degrade the concussion of the kick drum or the splash or the cymbals. The drums simply sound real. Jack Bruce's bass is defined and clear to the point you know he is playing fretless. Clapton's guitar wails a plaintive sweetness. 
  
 I have several headphone amps, including 2 legendary, hand  built Beta 22's, the class A balanced amp that could likely drive any of the speakers any of you own. Needless to say it effortlessly grabs your headphone drivers and bends them to its will. Yet when I have the urge for listening to headphones I fire up my Ear+. Why? Simply put, because it is the most real presentation of music, that lets me just disappear into the mind of the writer, composer and performer.
  
 Dr. Peppard, I'd like to thank you for the many years of listening pleasure you've given me. GE, while, you've forgotten your tube production skills, I'd like to thank you. And Ultrasone, thank you for a headphone that matches my ears' particular flaws.
  
 And that's what we search for, not the perfect headphone, perfect source or perfect amp, but the perfect combination that works with our flawed perception of sound to give us as perfect an experience as we are capable of.
  
 And thank you headfi for providing a forum for us all to share our unique listening experiences.


----------



## pageman99

Re: the Raytheon windmill getter. Very sweet, but not quite the resolution of the GE triple mica black plate, 5 star. If you look on Dr. Peppard's site, he has a review of various tubes. I tend to agree with everything he has to say. The man knows his sound.


----------



## whirlwind

pageman99 said:


> Re: the Raytheon windmill getter. Very sweet, but not quite the resolution of the GE triple mica black plate, 5 star. If you look on Dr. Peppard's site, he has a review of various tubes. I tend to agree with everything he has to say. The man knows his sound.


 
 Hmmmmm.....i can't find the good dr's review of the tubes......you have a link


----------



## Textfeud

d4nger bird said:


> I have been on the fence about getting one of these amps for 5 years or so now. I had the RS1 for years and the RS1i for the past 4 years that I have thoroughly enjoyed straight out of the jack on my Mcintosh MA6200. Every time I think about ordering one, I ask myself what I think is missing from what I have now and I honestly can't say that I'd change anything. Bass is punchy and deep, mids are to die for and the highs are super smooth. Then I get restless and come over here and read about the crazy synergy with this amp and I get curious.


 

 If you can afford it, do it. You will not regret it. The RS1i does get that much better.


----------



## pageman99

http://hollowstate.netfirms.com/branches.htm  Check the first issue.


----------



## whirlwind

pageman99 said:


> http://hollowstate.netfirms.com/branches.htm  Check the first issue.


 
 Thank you


----------



## justthinking

I finally took the plunge and contacted the good old Dr. Peppard and ordered a MAD Ear+ HD for my 15 yr old RS1.
 I might even order a Line 2B SE preamp later if I find myself hooked to the tube sound..
  
 Out of curiosity, what other headphones would you guys consider a good match with MAD Ear+ HD?


----------



## parbaked

justthinking said:


> Out of curiosity, what other headphones would you guys consider a good match with MAD Ear+ HD?


 
 It is a good match with any dynamic headphone that you enjoy...


----------



## whirlwind

I am  going to be getting an OTL tube amp from Glenn...but I will be keeping my Mad Ear, no way I will be able to part with it...mine was like 6 or 8 years old when i bought it, and i have used it for 2 years and hardly have missed a day of not using it....other than when i have been away from home on vacation......works like new.
  
 It is one great amp....I love it.
  
 I have loved it with my RS1i....225i....SR60i.....HD650 and I am now using it with my HD800.
  
 One of the finest pieces of audio equipment , that I have ever owned, and i am an old fart


----------



## joseph69

whirlwind said:


> I am  going to be getting an OTL tube amp from Glenn...but I will be keeping my Mad Ear, no way I will be able to part with it...mine was like 6 or 8 years old when i bought it, and i have used it for 2 years and hardly have missed a day of not using it....other than when i have been away from home on vacation......works like new.
> 
> It is one great amp....I love it.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice...keep on enjoying it!


----------



## whirlwind

Thanks , Joseph....I sure will.


----------



## DeadEars

pageman99 said:


> I haven't posted in years. Shame on me. I just wanted Dr. Peppard to know his Ear+ has given me countless hours of joy. Not just pleasure, JOY.
> 
> As far as tubes, I have several dozen laying around. Sylvania Gold Pins, Amperex, RCA Command, Siemens, you name it. But for my particular set up, (and don't listen to what anybody says unless they have a setup similar to yours) The GE 5751 triple mica, black plate, 5 star is far and away the best. And guess what? If you listen to as much music as I do, you will easily realize, that when you use tubes, every one is unique. That is the curse, but much more, the beauty of tubes.
> 
> ...


 

 Great post, Pageman99!  I've got some 5-stars that I like quite well in my MAD amp too.  And I have the same issue with aging ears (even worse as I have one ear that is effectively dead above 4k Hz).  Still enjoy my daily dose and I really relate to your joy in this amp.


----------



## hennezzy

Built it based on MAD ear+ super , anyone tried vintage tubes like the mullard, telefunken or brimar? want a find nice tube for my beyer t1


----------



## DeadEars

Pretty boxes for your MAD-clone. Did you do a tube rectified power supply too?
  
 As for vintage tubes, the output tubes don't seem to offer a lot of potential (altho better output transformers can really extend the bass).  Getting rid of the electrolytics in the output path is a good improvement too.
  
 The input tubes make a big difference.  See some recent posts on 5751 variants for some suggestions.  I do like 5-star triple-mica GE's and they are way cheaper than some of the pricier Amperex and Mullard variants. 
  
 Looks like you're having fun!


----------



## justthinking

Received my MAD EAR+ HD today and have a couple questions about tubes
  
 1. Does the 12B4A output tubes has to match?
 The tubes I received from Dr. Pepper both are made by RCA but one has white marking on the tube while the other has red marking
 They also has different glow, the white marking tube has a much brighter glow to it
  
 2. The driver tube I received is JJ 5751, how is this particular tube? Anyone familiar with it?
  
 3. I have been looking at several black plate triple mica 5751 from GE to RCA to Sylvania, are there much difference between them?


----------



## whirlwind

justthinking said:


> Received my MAD EAR+ HD today and have a couple questions about tubes
> 
> 1. Does the 12B4A output tubes has to match?
> The tubes I received from Dr. Pepper both are made by RCA but one has white marking on the tube while the other has red marking
> ...


 
 Your 12B4A tubes are fine, if you want a matching pair, by all means grab a pair...they are not expensive.
  
 I am not familiar with the JJ 5751 tube...but as long as it sounds good.
  
 The GE 5 Star and Sylvania are excelent black plate triple mica's........I can not comment on the RCA, as I have never owned one of those.
  
 Congrats on your new amp....I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## DeadEars

justthinking said:


> <snip>
> 2. The driver tube I received is JJ 5751, how is this particular tube? Anyone familiar with it?
> 
> 3. I have been looking at several black plate triple mica 5751 from GE to RCA to Sylvania, are there much difference between them?


 
  
 The JJ is one of the few current production 5751's.  It is adequate but a bit dry-sounding IMHO.
  
 You will probably hear substantial differences between various brands and vintages of old-production tubes.  They are made to the same electronic specifications, yet the construction details and their specific audio power response curves differ markedly.  There are not any specific "bests" altho there are convergent opinions about some of them.  I've found that you need to listen to a variety to find what works best in a specific circuit.  The same great tube in one circuit design might be average in another. 
  
 My advice (worth $0.02): Let your ears be the judge.  Of course, you may find others who share the same preferences as you in audio (read closely).  When you do, their opinions can often serve as guidelines for you -- if they hate something, you probably will too.  Doesn't mean you will like everything they do, but it is a useful screening mechanism.  So if you get some advice, you can go back and look at other posts by the same person to see if you have experience that jibes.  The journey can be as much fun as the destination.
  
 Have fun!


----------



## justthinking

I swapped the stock JJ 5751 with GE 5-Star Triple Mica Black Plate NOS and like it much better
  
 The high is no longer harsh or fatiguing but still very detailed, the mid is a bit recessed but very neutral, the only thing I didn't like from the GE is the bass is weaker and not as tight
 Overall, I think GE tube is one I could be very happy with as the sound is very neutral and pretty good all around (compare to syrupus sound from JJ 5751)
  
 One more tube I want to try is the Sylvania 5751 Triple Mica Black Plate base on all the good feedback I found
 However, they are just much more expensive than GE and pretty any other 5751..I lost out on 2 auctions yesterday as both tube shoot past $50 shipped limit I set...


----------



## DeadEars

Sounds like you are making progress!  I'm not a fan of the JJ's, altho some sound decent (I like the JJ 6922's in one of my preamps).
  
 Please note that there is variability even within a type.  So, for instance, the early production 5751's often sound different than later production within the same brand or type.  The biggest changes were towards the end of the tube era when everyone was cost-reducing their production in order to compete better with transistors.  A lot of late production tubes sound much crappier (a technical term) than early production tubes.
  
 Good luck in your search!


----------



## DeadEars

One more thing...  The function of the "getter" in many tubes is to reduce the oxygen in the tube.  They are supposed to be vacuum tubes, but after 40 or 50 years?  As a result, tube performance might require a bit to settle down to its final performance.  I don't give up on a tube until at least 40 hours for that reason.  I've had some that really come back to life after they've been played for a while.


----------



## justthinking

Darn...tube rolling sure is addictive...I have spend close to $150 on tubes just the past 2 weeks since I received my EAR+ HD..
  
 Bought a couple 5751 GE 5-Star Triple Mica Black Plates, a Sylvania 5751 Triple Mica Black Plates, another Raytheon 5751 Triple Mica Black Plates and a couple set of the 12B4A..


----------



## DeadEars

Please post your impressions on these tubes.  It will be interesting if your experience mirrors others' (or not).
  
 Have fun!  (after all, this is supposed to be a hobby).


----------



## deuter

Do we get kits for the mad ear HD +, I remember there used to be one before but cannot find it on the website.


----------



## whirlwind

deuter said:


> Do we get kits for the mad ear HD +, I remember there used to be one before but cannot find it on the website.


 
 No.
  
 They no longer provide kits.


----------



## deuter

whirlwind said:


> No.
> 
> They no longer provide kits.





That's a shame, would have been so much fun to build a top tube amp.


----------



## whirlwind

Yeah, it is one heck of an amp....a real work horse...i am using it with HD800 right now


----------



## deuter

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, it is one heck of an amp....a real work horse...i am using it with HD800 right now





Nice, so the 2 chassis one is better ?


----------



## whirlwind

deuter said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it is one heck of an amp....a real work horse...i am using it with HD800 right now
> ...


 
 I can not comment on that, as i have never heard that amp....I am using the Mad Ear +HD, just one unit.


----------



## jaywillin

whirlwind said:


> I can not comment on that, as i have never heard that amp....I am using the Mad Ear +HD, just one unit.


 
 according to the good dr, the two sound about the same, the super II just more powerful


----------



## deuter

jaywillin said:


> according to the good dr, the two sound about the same, the super II just more powerful




Even though the output impedance on the super 2 is lower, I would have thought it would suit the Grado PS1000 better


----------



## jaywillin

deuter said:


> Even though the output impedance on the super 2 is lower, I would have thought it would suit the Grado PS1000 better


 
 that's possible, the ps1000 does seem to like a little more power
 i drove the ps1000 with an ear + , it sounded good, but maybe the super 2 would be better


----------



## deuter

jaywillin said:


> that's possible, the ps1000 does seem to like a little more power
> i drove the ps1000 with an ear + , it sounded good, but maybe the super 2 would be better





On my Leben, I find the PS100 needs more volume than the hd800.


----------



## jaywillin

@joseph69 is a good person to ask about the ps1000 and amping it, you can find him usually on the grado thread


----------



## deuter

Cool mate, will check with him


----------



## parbaked

Either amp can drive the PS1000 fine.
 One significant difference is that the Super 2 uses EL84 output tubes instead of the 12B4A.
 Many appreciate the wider variety of tubes available for the Super 2.
 I had one...it rocked!


----------



## Textfeud

Guys if anyone is interested in a Mad Ear + Purist HD I have a 230V for sale in Europe (for just 375 + tubes). It has been revised this year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a great amp but since I sold my Grado RS1i and got a Hifiman HE560 it's just sitting here collecting dust. And that's a shame imo.


----------



## whirlwind

^^ Great Price ^^


----------



## Wildcatsare1

How difficult would it be to switch it to 115v?


----------



## Textfeud

Not that hard, but you gotta know what you are doing. Plus that shipping to the States will be pretty steep so I would suggest you buy a 115V when it hits te market. You will pay roughly the same without the trouble.


----------



## Unchi

^^^
The price is so tempting. I'm surprised it hasn't been sold yet.
Well, if someone wants to sell it, please let me know!


----------



## Textfeud

unchi said:


> ^^^
> The price is so tempting. I'm surprised it hasn't been sold yet.
> Well, if someone wants to sell it, please let me know!






So am I. If anybody in the States want to buy it and make it 115v I'm game obviously. Shipping is 59 euro and I'll add the insurance fees/


----------



## Unchi

Quote:


textfeud said:


> So am I. If anybody in the States want to buy it and make it 115v I'm game obviously. Shipping is 59 euro and I'll add the insurance fees/


 
 I highly doubt I have the skill to do it myself lol.




 Does anyone also know where I can try the Ear+ and Sidewinder near Boston?
  
 Thank you.


----------



## stephanemtl

I need to replace my two 12B4A tubes. Can I use 12B4 (minus A) tubes instead? Is there a difference? tks


----------



## JoeDoe

Very proud new MAD owner here. Running JRMC > DACport LX > MAD for my buttoned RS1s! What a sound!
  
 I've got a Raytheon 5751 windmill in front and some sort of Raytheons in back. 
  
 My question for you guys is: Will rolling some NOS GE's in the power position change SQ at all? Or is that negligible at best? Also, I don't really care to have 10 audio tubes on hand, but maybe buying one or two more would be nice. Suggestions for those that won't set me back more than $50 a pop?


----------



## DeadEars

Congrats on your new amp!  Perfect match with the RS cans. 
  
 I don't recommend spending money on the output tubes, except to have some spares.  They DO make a difference, but not enough relative to the front end tubes.  You'll get a lot more excitement & interesting variations with the input tubes, altho you have one of the best in the Raytheon.  I also like the relatively cheap GE 5-star black plates and some JG gray plate GE's which are a bit more relaxed and holistic in my system.
  
 Have fun!


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> Very proud new MAD owner here. Running JRMC > DACport LX > MAD for my buttoned RS1s! What a sound!
> 
> I've got a Raytheon 5751 windmill in front and some sort of Raytheons in back.
> 
> My question for you guys is: Will rolling some NOS GE's in the power position change SQ at all? Or is that negligible at best? Also, I don't really care to have 10 audio tubes on hand, but maybe buying one or two more would be nice. Suggestions for those that won't set me back more than $50 a pop?


 
 I know, right.
  
 What a nice combo....congrats.
  
 No, no need to mess with the two back tubes....best tube I found for the RS1i combo was the Sylvania 5751 triple mica black plate..
  
 Enjoy your music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 I see the dampers on your tubes, are your tubes microphonic ?


----------



## JoeDoe

whirlwind said:


> I know, right.
> 
> What a nice combo....congrats.
> 
> ...




Thanks! 

I have not noticed any microphonics. Honestly I've owned those dampers for about a year but I was using an amp that had tubes that were just a hair too small for them. Just trying to make them feel loved


----------



## whirlwind

joedoe said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I know, right.
> ...


 
 Ha ha.......at least they look pretty cool on the tubes, that is a great pic.
  
 I listened to the Mad & RS1i  a lot, and I just loved it for my genres of music, which is mostly blues, classic rock, rock mostly......the synergy is off the hook.
  
 For what it is worth, the Mad Ear can power 300 ohm cans very nicely too.


----------



## stephanemtl

Any one here uses the 2 sets of inputs on their HD Ear+?
  
 When I plug in a second rca source, the sound of the first source is affected.... adding noise to high frequencies... even if the 2nd source, a dac, is turned off.
  
 ???


----------



## justthinking

stephanemtl said:


> Any one here uses the 2 sets of inputs on their HD Ear+?
> 
> When I plug in a second rca source, the sound of the first source is affected.... adding noise to high frequencies... even if the 2nd source, a dac, is turned off.


 
  
 It is normal, the 2 inputs on the back of the MAD EAR+ HD are designed to be in loop, which means the signal from one input is passed on to the other input jack and let you connect to a separated preamp (unaltered, no volume control by headphone amp)
  
 The output jack are used for passive preamp funcion which let you connect to a power amp and use your MAD EAR+ HD as volume control


----------



## parbaked

stephanemtl said:


> Any one here uses the 2 sets of inputs on their HD Ear+?
> 
> When I plug in a second rca source, the sound of the first source is affected.... adding noise to high frequencies... even if the 2nd source, a dac, is turned off.
> 
> ???


 

 Read the manual and you will understand how to operate your amp: https://hollowstate.netfirms.com/manuals/Eplus%20HD%20users%20manual.pdf
  
 Connections are all explained on page 3


----------



## stephanemtl

Thank you, Justthinking and parbaked. 
  
 Quote:


justthinking said:


> It is normal, the 2 inputs on the back of the MAD EAR+ HD are designed to be in loop, which means the signal from one input is passed on to the other input jack and let you connect to a separated preamp (unaltered, no volume control by headphone amp)
> 
> The output jack are used for passive preamp funcion which let you connect to a power amp and use your MAD EAR+ HD as volume control


 
  
  


parbaked said:


> Read the manual and you will understand how to operate your amp: https://hollowstate.netfirms.com/manuals/Eplus%20HD%20users%20manual.pdf
> 
> Connections are all explained on page 3


----------



## DeadEars

In mine, I installed a tiny DPDT switch between the input jacks.  The switch allows me to plug in two different inputs and switch between them.  Otherwise two inputs actually are in parallel all the time, which only works if only one of them is active and there are no components on the output of the other device to interact with the active one. 
  
 In my system,I have one input connect to the DAC output from my computer and the other connected to the output of a Modwright Transporter (currently set up as an output device for Roon).
  
 The switch install required drilling a tiny hole for the mini-toggle switch in the small space between the jacks, and some careful soldering of the input wires.  The output from each jack each go to an end of the switch (signal wire + ground) and the original wires to the first stage of the amplifier are connected to the center two pins on the switch.   Mine is set up so that the toggle points to the input device which makes it easy to figure out visually where it is connected.
  
 Hope this helps!


----------



## canali

thought i'd join this thread.
  
 my rig is simple and im considering upgrading:
*laptop t->iFi mercury cable -> iFi micro iDSD -> Ear+ purist.*
 http://www.mapletreeaudio.com/
 my ear + purist amp is 8 yrs old...just had it looked over by a tube amp specialist
 here in vancouver (space tech labs) and is in great sonic condition (lightly used actually)
  
 i was considering sending back my amp to lloyd to tweak it given its age
 my cans: senn hd650 and sony closed 7520.
 but am ideally seeking an amp that is versatile with a wide range of cans, should i change things around.
  
 thanks everyone.
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## canali

Well I spoke with lloyd (such a nice gent to deal with)
 and am going to send the unit back to him for a refresher/update/new tubes.

 Why spend $1000 starting new when this unit still has so much praise for it.

 lloyd's (edited) reply to me is below, when i was asking about the different models
 on his current site and what tweaks could be one to my 8 yr old ear + purist to make it as best sounding as possible
 ...again my cans: senn hd650 and sony mdr7520

_The price of the Super II reflects the additional power which requires a larger power supply and more expensive output tubes (EL84). Its sonic character is remarkably like that of the Ear+ HD. I would remind you that the choice of driver tube in your amp (12AX7/5751/etc. ) greatly influences the sound including the perception of detail and transparency. I don't know how much you have played with this aspect, but it has more effect than any other change you can make._
  
_I think what I will do with your amp is replace the output caps with polypropylene (Panasonic), and make sure you have Tantalum film plate resistors and new Nichicon Muse cathode bypass caps in the driver stage. I'll give you some cosmetic upgrade choices. I don't have a wide variety of 12AX7 types here as I like to standardize, which these days means JJ or Sovtek 5751s. The JJ are more detailed and the Sovteks more punchy._


----------



## whirlwind

Yes, Lloyd is a great gentleman....and a wonderful amp builder.


----------



## canali

whirlwind said:


> Yes, Lloyd is a great gentleman....and a wonderful amp builder.




Would be really interesting to find a sound comparison of similarly priced tube amps between Woo, Schiit, Mad (etc)...but I haven't found such.


----------



## DeadEars

Congrats on your MAD amp.  For comparison to other similar-tier tube amps, I'd recommend that you go to a local Head-Fi meet.  Bring your amp & cans and set up for others to compare, plus you can plug your headphones into other folks amps for a better comparison than you'll get by asking for opinions.  Opinions are like... um... fingers!  Most people have a bunch of them.  The MAD amp has some limitations and benefits compared to the other amps you mention, but you should listen yourself to see how much the amps' profile works with your musical preferences.  My opinion is that it does a good job of getting into the music without hyper-detail (some Shiit) overt lushness (some Woo) or blandness (many Chinese tube amps) that I've heard at meets.  Depending on the headphone with which it is paired, the MAD can deliver years of great listening pleasure.  Mine has, for me.  But there's a lot of stuff out there that will leave your jaws hanging in astonishment.  All depends on what floats your boat.
  
 Your Senn HD650's should be a nice match with your soon-to-be-updated MAD amp.  Lloyd is right too with regard to input tubes affecting the presentation.  You should build up an inventory of 12ax7 and 5751 types and their variants.  Check out this thread for some recommendations.  You might want to look into Grados simply because many of them have a truly nice synergy with the MAD amps.  I personally have problems with on-ear cans, so not a big fan of the Grado fit, but the sound can be really nice.  The last meet I went to my neighbor had a set of older Grado HP-1's (?) with the flat earpads and the sound was really excellent.  I spent half the meet listening to that combo with lust in my heart.  OTOH, the MAD quickly runs out of gas with demanding loads (Ortho's), so that will limit what you should plug into them.  I've liked mine with Senn HD-580's and HD-600's, some Beyerdynamics, and even with Audeze LCD-2's (at low listening levels), not so much with Senn HD-800's or any of the HiFiMan cans.  Your ears will be your guide.  Have fun!  Just remember it's all a means to an end (musical enjoyment) not a scorecard for toy ownership.  When you find something you really like... STOP, and enjoy the music, since that's what it's all about.
  
 Hope this helps!


----------



## canali

deadears said:


> Congrats on your MAD amp.  For comparison to other similar-tier tube amps, I'd recommend that you go to a local Head-Fi meet.  Bring your amp & cans and set up for others to compare, plus you can plug your headphones into other folks amps for a better comparison than you'll get by asking for opinions.  Opinions are like... um... fingers!  Most people have a bunch of them.  The MAD amp has some limitations and benefits compared to the other amps you mention, but you should listen yourself to see how much the amps' profile works with your musical preferences.  My opinion is that it does a good job of getting into the music without hyper-detail (some Shiit) overt lushness (some Woo) or blandness (many Chinese tube amps) that I've heard at meets.  Depending on the headphone with which it is paired, the MAD can deliver years of great listening pleasure.  Mine has, for me.  But there's a lot of stuff out there that will leave your jaws hanging in astonishment.  All depends on what floats your boat.
> 
> Your Senn HD650's should be a nice match with your soon-to-be-updated MAD amp.  Lloyd is right too with regard to input tubes affecting the presentation.  You should build up an inventory of 12ax7 and 5751 types and their variants.  Check out this thread for some recommendations.  You might want to look into Grados simply because many of them have a truly nice synergy with the MAD amps.  I personally have problems with on-ear cans, so not a big fan of the Grado fit, but the sound can be really nice.  The last meet I went to my neighbor had a set of older Grado HP-1's (?) with the flat earpads and the sound was really excellent.  I spent half the meet listening to that combo with lust in my heart.  OTOH, the MAD quickly runs out of gas with demanding loads (Ortho's), so that will limit what you should plug into them.  I've liked mine with Senn HD-580's and HD-600's, some Beyerdynamics, and even with Audeze LCD-2's (at low listening levels), not so much with Senn HD-800's or any of the HiFiMan cans.  Your ears will be your guide.  Have fun!  Just remember it's all a means to an end (musical enjoyment) not a scorecard for toy ownership.  When you find something you really like... STOP, and enjoy the music, since that's what it's all about.
> 
> Hope this helps!


 
  
 many thanks for the imput and suggestions, DeadEars....
 wish there was a local headfi meetup here in Vancouver BC ...
 it would be nice to put a face to the nice, helpful people on here.
  
 to be frank: i'm glad i'm not an ultra critical headfier seeking that extra 'space' etc
 around the instruments , that more $$ amps and cans can offer.  
 my friend, for example once had a *$70k system.*..and i saw all too well the 'wormhole' he went down
 trying to climb the ladder to audio nirvana, for that extra percentage (now he's sold off everything
 and is going the oppo all in one unit suggesting i go that route too:
 https://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-105/blu-ray-BDP-105D-Overview.aspx
 ...but to spending on $$$ headfi, to each their own...depends on values and priorities: i get it.
 but for me i'm happy with midfi.
 at least _for now, _that is, lol


----------



## DeadEars

Sounds like you are starting in the right place.  Good luck with your system.
  
 In high school, I worked at a local stereo shop and sold high-end gear.  I got to hear a lot of really great systems.  It also got me hooked on electrostatic speakers, which can be an expensive mistress -- finding the right complementary amps and front end is non-trivial.  Talk about rabbit holes!  Many thousands of dollars later, I've evolved my musical beliefs to become more pragmatic.  Hence the advice to stop when you find something that really pleases you.
  
 These days, I like to rebuild vintage tube amps for the fun of it.  I've discovered in the process that there are many different routes to good sound, and many of them present quite opposite perspectives on the music.  Something like writing a novel, I suspect, where you create a world that is completely consistent with itself internally (think Star Wars), yet is quite different from alternatives.  I've played the same concerts with different gear and found them wonderful, but different, offering a really different -- but equally valid -- window into the music.
  
 So, I've moved away from believing that there is an absolute sound or "truth" other than musical truth that is created when you hear music yourself and you build the illusion of a live performance in your brain.  It seems like there are many ways to create this illusion, and some are better than others for each individual.  Just because something works for one person, doesn't mean it will do the same for someone else.  There's a lot of "voicing" of products as well, where audio designers attempt to deliver musical truth as they see it.  But no "one true" thing that everyone can agree is the best.  It's just too subjective a phenomenon, this process of building illusions in one's head.  There are a lot of routes to musical "bliss" IMHO.
  
 I do think that the gear designed by engineers, focused largely on measured specifications, often ends up as less musically satisfying than products which have an extended period of listening and iterative refinement as part of their developmental process.  Buying by specs alone (or price alone) is a prescription for dissatisfaction with this hobby.  That's one of the things that make the whole music reproduction process so fascinating.
  
 The two areas where I think modern gear outperforms older stuff (and where solid state beats much tube gear) are noise floor and bass control.  The MAD amps are fairly quiet, but not state of the art.  Very few tube amps can deliver that sense of music arising out of a black, silent background.  OTOH, live music is usually not happening in a quiet environment.  When the music starts, the noise floor basically doesn't matter.  Do we care?  You might.  Or not.
  
 Where MAD amps do fall down is in extended treble (can be fixed by some input tube choices) and especially in the low bass.  Not my first choice for EDM or dubstep, etc.  But in the all-important mid-range, where most of the music really happens, MAD amps can be quite special.  They have a harmonic rightness that many (most?) solid state gear fails to deliver.  So that's my $.02 on these guys.  With the right cans, you might not reach Nirvana, but you can see it from there.
  
 Have fun with your MAD amp.  Musically, it can be a really good one.


----------



## canali

thanks for your extensive imput, DeadEars


----------



## JoeDoe

Any of you MAD Ear owners rockin with a pair of Grado PS1000s?

 I got a sweet deal on a set of the chrome version and I'm wondering whether the MAD can usurp the Woo WA7tp that is my go to with the GH1.
  
 Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## canali

well got this update from Lloyd, as he'd received myEar + purist amp
 a few days ago and had begun to tweak/update it (is about 8 yrs old)
  
_''Hi Joe,_
  
_I have finished with your Ear+ HD refurb. Here is what I did:_
  
_- replaced BG electrolytic/Auricap combination output caps with single 30uF/500V Panasonic polypropylenes (cleaner highs)._
_- replaced driver tube metal film plate resistors with Audio Note Tantalum film (adds texture)._
_- replaced 4700uF heater voltage filter cap with 10000uF._
_- Added a low impedance phones jack (accommodates a wider range of headphones)._
_- re-attached BG filter caps to chassis_
_- general wiring cleanup._
_- complete repaint of chassis, new logos, labels._
_- tested your tubes--strong._
  
_Your CV4004 is a very nice tube. It has more air than the Sovtek 5751and overall, your amp sounds to my ears the best I have heard. It is fully tweaked._
  
_Total cost, including return shipping is $170 USD. I can ship tomorrow._
  
_Regards,_
  
_Lloyd_
 ----------------------------
  
 nice to see I don't have to pay for a whole new amp, now!
 Lloyd's a nice guy to deal with...a real gentleman.


----------



## whirlwind

canali said:


> well got this update from Lloyd, as he'd received myEar + purist amp
> a few days ago and was beginning the updates/tweaks to it:
> 
> _''Hi Joe,_
> ...


 
 Wonderful...Lloyd is a wonderful stand up guy.....you are going to be in for a real treat....enjoy


----------



## kpfeifle

Canali,
That sounds great. I'm shipping my amp out to the good Dr. tomorrow for the same type of upgrade. Can't wait!

Kevin


----------



## DeadEars

canali said:


> well got this update from Lloyd, as he'd received myEar + purist amp
> a few days ago and was beginning the updates/tweaks to it:
> 
> _''Hi Joe,_
> ...


 
  
 You should be very pleased with the results!  The output capacitor switch is a biggie, since all the signal passes through these caps (one of the arguable parts of the circuit design).  I tried a couple of different caps here and settled on some PIO Obbligatos that I think sound quite good.  Using solid caps like the Panasonics is a good idea -- won't have the breakin/breakdown problem of electrrolytics here.  Even the BlackGates were not great in this application.
  
 I also think the Audio Note Tantalum resistors is a nice touch.  I'll have to try them in my Super-II.  Seems like a good idea.
  
 I assume the heater cap switch is to make the amp quieter.  That and wiring location can make a real difference in how black your silences are.
  
 Overall, sounds like a terrific deal for $170!  You did good!  Lloyd rocks!


----------



## canali

some interviews with Lloyd and his background and design ideas/influences:
  
 http://www.highfidelityreview.com/interview-with-dr-lloyd-peppard.html
  
 http://wallofsound.ca/audioreviews/mapletree-audio-line-2b-se-preamplifier-with-rm1-remote-using-bent-audio-motorized-alps-potentiometer/
  
 Question to members who've experienced the ear+ with numerous headphones: what are your fav 2 or 3 pairings?
 currently i have the senn hd650...and the sony closed mdr 7520...but haven't heard anything else with this unit.
 and admittedly my experimentation with cans is very limited to only these 2 models.....always open to trying new things.
 love to listen to rock, blues, jazz.
 love the clarity of the sony 7520 for sure.
 (my dac is the iFi imicro iDSD)


----------



## whirlwind

canali said:


> some interviews with Lloyd and his background and design ideas/influences:
> 
> http://www.highfidelityreview.com/interview-with-dr-lloyd-peppard.html
> 
> ...


 
 For me the two cans that I used the most were the Grado RS1 & The Senn HD650.....also the HD800 was pretty sweet too!
  
 Mostly blues and older rock is my go to music.
  
 The electric guitar with the RS1 is  wonderful.


----------



## DeadEars

canali said:


> some interviews with Lloyd and his background and design ideas/influences:
> 
> http://www.highfidelityreview.com/interview-with-dr-lloyd-peppard.html
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the links!  I used to have one of the Ultra 4 SE amps which I thought was very relaxed & musical.  I love octal tube preamps.  Some of the Manley octal tube preamps/amps are pretty luscious, especially the 300b tube one or the deHavilland Ultra Verve or Mercury preamps.  Lloyd's amp stood right in there too.
  
 As far as favorite cans with the MAD amps, I think Grado's are usually complementary, and I've really liked both a vintage RS1 and the PS1000.  Personally, I have issues with comfort with Grados, but the sound, especially for Rock & EDM is special.  I'm very familiar with the Sennheiser HD-580 and the HD-600, which I thought were pleasant pairings, but perhaps a bit boring compared to the Grados.  I borrowed a Sennheiser HD-800 for a couple of weeks and liked it, but didn't love it on my MAD amp.  
  
 My MAD amp is modified Super II+ single chassis, with higher B+ voltage, upgraded power supply, modded resistors & output capacitors, so it's a bit gutsier than average.  I use it during the day while working, listening to jazz, folk, blues, roots, girl-with-piano type of music at low volume levels.  I find it very satisfactory with my Audeze LCD-2's, but certainly not when the volume is raised and the bass goes all mushy.  When rocking out, I'd reach for the Grados.  
  
 My use case is probably not that common.  I mostly listen to cans during the day for fun and isolation while working.  For critical music listening in the evenings, I don't use headphones.  I prefer my symphonies and chamber music to fill my room with sound.  I have a pretty high-end speaker-based system (Magneplanar 1.7i speakers, Sandersound Magtech amp, Aesthetix Rhea phono + Calypso pre, modded vintage Empire turntable, etc.), mostly listening to vinyl.  That's what floats my boat.


----------



## kpfeifle

So I joined the club! I have always liked Grado's, and after using and selling some of the lower price ones, settled for the two in my sig. I always wondered what the MAD amps sounded like, but was content for many years with my Woo Amp running out of the low impeadence jack. So...looking at the for sale forum a couple of weeks ago and saw a real early Ear +, it had had several owners, looked really beat up but was in good working condition. I waited a bit and was rewarded when the owner lowered the price. I jumped on it, figuring if I liked it, I could send it to Lloyd to get refurbed, and if I did not care for it, I could flip it pretty easy. Paid and received it and spent a week with it. Off to Lloyd it went. The dinged chassis was repainted and all the caps were replaced. Lloyd told me it was now equivalent to an Ear + HD. Powered it up a few days ago, and I have to say my HF2 never sounded this good, in fact, I never even knew it could sound this good! I'm a very happy camper, relistening to a bunch of records and slowly doing some tube rolling while I wait for the new caps to burn in. I'm pretty sure this little amp has met its final owner!

Kevin


----------



## DeadEars

Another nice pairing with the MAD amp is the Massdrop Fostex TH-X00 headphones.  The Fostex is notorious for having a U-shaped response curve, but being relatively easy to drive.  Turns out that the MAD amp's luscious mid range does a great job of filling out the depressed Fostex midrange.  The overall sound gets a larger taste of the "breath of life" while still delivering the strong bass performance and clean highs that the Fostex TH-X00 cans are known for.  I have about 50 hours on the Fostex headphones now, so they're probably still breaking in.  Initially, they were way too bass-heavy, but that seems to be ameliorated by use/break-in after a couple of days.  A good reason to try things for an extended period, rather than snap impressions at a meet.
  
 Although the Fostex TH-X00 work well, this is not quite the synergy that I've heard with Grado's => the Fostex cans lack the same bite on guitar and ability to deliver grungy overdriven bass guitar that the Grados do so well.  But I'm pretty impressed by the clarity of the bass line, especially for something like EDM or dubstep.  Neither are flat, but both deliver great music, Highs seem clear and extended to me, and not as peaky as Fostex TH-900's I heard last year (on other people's amps).  Most of my Grado comparisons are based on the 2 Grados I've had most experience with on the MAD amp, especially the RS1 which I had for quite a while, and to a lesser extent the PS1000, which I flipped pretty quickly.  But sound memory is pretty fickle and i did not compare back-to-back, so please take these impressions with a grain of salt.
  
 Note: For my listening sessions with the Fostex TH-X00, I did resort to a somewhat leaner-sounding input tube (Siemen E83CCs or Telefunken ribbed plates 12AX7's) rather than the overly-thick sounding Gold Lion 12AX7s I had been running. 
  
 The other headphones I use frequently with my MAD amp are Audeze LCD-2's and Sennheiser HD-600's.  Frankly, the LCD-2's only work at lower listening levels, but in this range they sound more coherent and linear than the TH-X00 cans.  But LCD-2's require more juice than even my modded Super II+ can deliver, so they are a non-starter for rock, EDM, reggae, etc.  I generally use the Audeze's for classical chamber music when I'm at work and the Senn's for all other genres.  I'm finding the Fostex cans more versatile than either.  I'd recommend them for all-purpose use  They deliver much better bass than the LCD's can on this amp, especially when the volume is cranked up.  And they are cleaner, more articulate than the HD-600's.  The Fostex TH-X00 are not bad at all!
  
 Physically, the Fostex Massdrops are gorgeous mahogany, well- finished.  They are lighter than the LCD-2's -- most things are -- but heavier than the HD-600's or my previous Grado's. After 2 or three hours, I notice some pressure on my cheekbones after wearing the TH-X00's.  Nevertheless, I find the Fostex more comfortable than Grados (I detest the feel of Grado pads on my ears which is why I sold my Grado's), but not as comfy as the Senn's.  My Senn HD-600's are softer on my ears and overall much more better fit around my ear.  I can spend hours longer with these than anything else, but soundwise, I miss the synergy of the Grados/Fostex cans. 
  
 I'd be interested in hearing from anyone else who has experienced these combinations to see if their impressions coincide or differ from mine?


----------



## kpfeifle

deadears said:


> Another nice pairing with the MAD amp is the Massdrop Fostex TH-X00 headphones.  The Fostex is notorious for having a U-shaped response curve, but being relatively easy to drive.  Turns out that the MAD amp's luscious mid range does a great job of filling out the depressed Fostex midrange.  The overall sound gets a larger taste of the "breath of life" while still delivering the strong bass performance and clean highs that the Fostex TH-X00 cans are known for.  I have about 50 hours on the Fostex headphones now, so they're probably still breaking in.  Initially, they were way too bass-heavy, but that seems to be ameliorated by use/break-in after a couple of days.  A good reason to try things for an extended period, rather than snap impressions at a meet.
> 
> Although the Fostex TH-X00 work well, this is not quite the synergy that I've heard with Grado's => the Fostex cans lack the same bite on guitar and ability to deliver grungy overdriven bass guitar that the Grados do so well.  But I'm pretty impressed by the clarity of the bass line, especially for something like EDM or dubstep.  Neither are flat, but both deliver great music, Highs seem clear and extended to me, and not as peaky as Fostex TH-900's I heard last year (on other people's amps).  Most of my Grado comparisons are based on the 2 Grados I've had most experience with on the MAD amp, especially the RS1 which I had for quite a while, and to a lesser extent the PS1000, which I flipped pretty quickly.  But sound memory is pretty fickle and i did not compare back-to-back, so please take these impressions with a grain of salt.
> 
> ...




I'm interested that you enjoy this with the Fostex. I have a pair of ZMF vibro mk 2's inbound in probably a couple of weeks and I will be trying them with the MAD and the Woo. I have run my HD600's with the MAD, sounds very good, but its probably a toss up with the WA6SE. With the Grado's, absolutely no contest!!!


----------



## DeadEars

kpfeifle said:


> I'm interested that you enjoy this with the Fostex. I have a pair of ZMF vibro mk 2's inbound in probably a couple of weeks and I will be trying them with the MAD and the Woo. I have run my HD600's with the MAD, sounds very good, but its probably a toss up with the WA6SE. With the Grado's, absolutely no contest!!!


 
 I've heard good things about the ZMF stuff.  I've never heard any, although I'm interested in the ZMF Omni's.  I like, but don't love the LCD-2's on the WA6SE.  I feel the same way about the HD-600's on the MAD amp.  The Fostex is more fun by far than the HD-600's with the MAD amp.
  
 I see you've run the T1 and HE-400's as well.  I've heard HE-400's sound great on the WA6SE (under meet conditions).  Did you try either with the MAD amp?  
  
 My LCD-2's (gen.1) sound really quite nice with the MAD amp for non-bass heavy classical music, which is a primary use for me.


----------



## kpfeifle

> I see you've run the T1 and HE-400's as well. I've heard HE-400's sound great on the WA6SE (under meet conditions). Did you try either with the MAD amp?




Yes, of corse. The T1's were not good at all on the MAD, much better with the Woo. At this point I'm thinking of using the Woo as a high impedience amp and the MAD for low. The HE400 sounds good with the MAD, my guess is about the same as the Woo. However I might be biased, as I do not really love the HE400. Will probably end up selling them, they just don't do it for me. Never tried the LCD2's, but would love to some day.


----------



## DeadEars

kpfeifle said:


> Yes, of corse. The T1's were not good at all on the MAD, much better with the Woo. At this point I'm thinking of using the Woo as a high impedience amp and the MAD for low. The HE400 sounds good with the MAD, my guess is about the same as the Woo. However I might be biased, as I do not really love the HE400. Will probably end up selling them, they just don't do it for me. Never tried the LCD2's, but would love to some day.


 
 You have to really love rich, dark sultry and romantic for the gen 1 version of the LCD-2's.  Fortunately, I do!  It's too much of a good thing with the MAD amp, except for chamber music, where it's spectacular.  My sister was a professional musician for years, so I love it when a system gets the tone and timbre right.  
  
 I also like girl-with-piano, jazz, blues, and small-group vocal music, which is well-served by the LCD-2's with the MAD amp.  To really get the best out of the LCD-2's requires a lot more amp.  Most folks go for a solid state amp.  I've heard mine sound very good with the Oppo HA-1 and the Bryston HPA, but those amps sound too bright to me on other headphones (especially painful with Grado's IMHO).  Currently, I have my eye on a Berning MicroZOTL 2.0, which really makes the LCD-2's sing and is also darn nice with the HD-600's.  
  
 But there's always something...  I'm just enjoying the music.


----------



## JoeDoe

Hey there MAD owners - it's time for JoeDoe to downsize a bit which means the Woo has to go! I'd love to get my hands on another MAD to help mop up the tears of sorrow, so if you are interested in selling or trading, please shoot me a PM!


----------



## canali

just thought i'd share to get imput.
  
 i was/am thinking of getting into some planars or new senn hd800s to try them out
 ...aside from my senn hd 650...
 so went onto the senn hd 650 thread for advice.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/197776/sennheiser-hd650-impressions-thread/34320#post_12651242
  
 some had suggested improving my chain vs changing out my sennshd 650 cans...
 to get nto an* OTL* amp...a better dac
 (currently i have a dragonfly red, iFi micro iDSD and a soon arrive chord mojo which can drive 800ohms
 chord's CS has told me)
  
 so i emailed dr lloyd peppard on this...and what are the power limits of my newly tweaked ear+HD
  
 his reply  below, which i thought i'd share
  
_Hi J,_
  
_The output impedance of the HD is very low, which, just like a power amp for speakers, _
_yields a high damping factor, which ensures good bass transient response. _
_The combination of a cathode follower output stage and the output transformer in the HD_
_is the key to all this. You will never get as low an output impedance with an OTL amp. _
_I would be very surprised if your HD has any issue working with any of the new headphones._
  
_Regards,_
  
_Lloyd_
  
_Lloyd Peppard_ _Mapletree Audio Design_
_www.mapletreeaudio.com_ _lloyd@mapletreeaudio.com_


----------



## DeadEars

I've built a couple of OTL amps => you're always fighting with the problem of tapping power directly off the output tubes.  The usual solution is to parallel a lot of tubes, which reduces the output impedence and increases power, but at the cost of a lot more complexity and an increased need to have well-balanced tubes.  I use a pair of Atma-Sphere M60 amps using a Circlotron fully differential topology and they are fantastic for higher-impedence speakers.  They do not do well at all with speakers that drop impedence at different points in the frequency curve.
  
 Nevertheless, getting rid of the output transformers yields a huge improvement in clarity and immediacy -- much more of the "you are there" feeling.  One amp that is sort-of OTL-ish is the David Berning MicroZOTL 2.0, which delivers plenty of power for my LCD-2's under meet conditions (using music I didn't know).  That might be something to consider if you're looking to go the planar route.
  
 OTOH, if you're looking for a nice complement to the Senns, you might try the high-value Fostex X00's from MassDrop.  At $400, you save a bunch of money, and they are the cat's meow for electronica, EDM, and rock & roll when used with the MAD amp.  The Senns walk all over them for balance, especially for classical music, but the Fostex cans are a whole lot of fun.  And there's always Grados, which are the perennial recommendation for MAD amps, for good reason.  I have used and abandoned several Grados:  each was a nice match but none of them were comfortable enough for me and my long listening sessions.
  
 I routinely use my LCD-2's with my MAD amp, and they are really not a great pairing if you like to crank the volume.  Mostly I'm listening to small-scale blues, classical quintets, that kind of thing, and I like the sound a lot, but I don't recommend Audeze's for use with the MAD.  If the output impedence s actually 2 ohms, the 32-75 ohms of the Audeze's will be well-damped, but the MAD doesn't deliver enough current to help them sound their best.
  
 Hope this is the kind of feedback that you find helpful.


----------



## canali

thanks, DeadEars....
  
 i do also have the sony mdr 7520 closed cans....i am wondering if the fostex massdrop would be too close to their sound sig..
  
 i was/am considering the hifiman HE560 as my first value planars...have heard good things on them.
  
 have only had the sennhd650  on under limited condtions: with the dragonfly red....so I haven't tried it with the newly tweaked ear+ hd
 ...nor with the chord mojo (on the way)...nor with the iFI micro iDSD.....so things could change SQ of course.
  
 imo (thus far anyway) the senn650s are definitely softer sounding than the sony
 (sonys are much more punchy and detailed...some have said it's the mid bass hump).
  
 ...so who knows: maybe when i give the senn hd650s a better dac and amp (as above) they'll come more alive.
  
 good reviews on that David Berning MicroZOTL 2.0 amp you suggested, too..thanks
 a few reviews below
 http://www.theabsolutesound.com/articles/david-berning-microzotl20-personal-amplifier/?page=2
 http://www.cnet.com/news/finding-joy-in-a-1-watt-per-channel-amplifier-is-that-even-possible/
  
  
 Quote:


deadears said:


> I've built a couple of OTL amps => you're always fighting with the problem of tapping power directly off the output tubes.  The usual solution is to parallel a lot of tubes, which reduces the output impedence and increases power, but at the cost of a lot more complexity and an increased need to have well-balanced tubes.  I use a pair of Atma-Sphere M60 amps using a Circlotron fully differential topology and they are fantastic for higher-impedence speakers.  They do not do well at all with speakers that drop impedence at different points in the frequency curve.
> 
> Nevertheless, getting rid of the output transformers yields a huge improvement in clarity and immediacy -- much more of the "you are there" feeling.  One amp that is sort-of OTL-ish is the David Berning MicroZOTL 2.0, which delivers plenty of power for my LCD-2's under meet conditions (using music I didn't know).  That might be something to consider if you're looking to go the planar route.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeadEars

I've never heard any Sonys except the legendary R10's.  Which are sublime.  A bit thick sounding with the MAD amp, nice with a dual-differential Beta.  Your SONY's are a different animal from what I've seen.  I do think the Fostex has a much more "fun" profile, so you should try to hear some.  Amazing bass with the MAD amp.  Listening to the TH-X00 as I type this now, a great drum solo in a live performance by BoDeans.
  
 I find the HiFiman HE-560 to be too bright for my taste.  They have a whole lot more air and speed than my turgid old Audeze LCD-2's!  I like the bass on my planars better though.  Note: I listened to both on a Bryston HPA-1; results probably different on other gear.  But maybe they would float your boat?
  
 You should definitely try the HD-650's with your updated MAD amp.  Senns were one of the target headphones when the original MAD amps were voiced.  I would expect them to sound very good.  I listened for 3 years with  my HD-580/HD-600 cans and was pretty happy.  Again, it depends on what you want.  Both the MAD amp and the Senn's have a relaxed presentation, so the two together won't be hard-hitting, but maybe that's a good thing for you?
  
 It sounds like you've got a lot of gear coming.  The Mojo is pretty darn nice.  Should make a difference for you.  I like some of the iFi gear, but have never listened seriously, so I'll be interested to hear what you think of them paired with the MAD amp.
  
 Enjoy the music!


----------



## jtinto

My Ear+ doesn't have any trouble driving HD800 or LCD-3F at moderate listening levels. The HD800 is a harder to drive, less efficient, high impedance, but has more headroom because it doesn't require the current that the LCD does. So, I prefer the HD800 and RS1i on my Ear+.
  
 I used to have HD650 which was too warm and laid-back for my tastes. The HD600 was used to initially voice the Ear+ and is the better of the two for this amp.
  
 I spent all last evening listening to different music with the HD800 on the Hi output with a Gold Lion 12AX7. It was fun to switch back and forth with my Bryston amp. The BHA-1 is more detailed with better dynamics. The highs are more forward and the soundstage is larger. Both have great bass. The Ear+ has sweeter midrange and is very musical which makes the combination very easy to listen to.


----------



## DeadEars

Agree ^^  
  
 With the MAD amp, I like my HD-600's better than HD-650's that I bought & returned a couple of years ago.  I had some discussions with Dr. Lloyd P. about it at the time, and he claimed many of his customers were happy with either Senn on his amps.  At that time, I don't think he had personally heard the HD-650's on them.
  
 I switched from the Gold Lion 12AX7 to a pair of ribbed plate Telefunkens I had lying around (my Super II+ amp uses a pair of input tubes).  They are cleaner/crisper sounding and a good match for the Fostex's I've been playing.  They are now my favorite "fun" cans when matched with the MAD amp.  I like that the deep bass slams and yet vocals are clear and distinct at the same time.  No muddy one-note bass here, even better with the Tele's.  Tonality and instrumental timbre are not in Audeze range, but the music is delivered with a lot of urgency and drive.
  
 Also I agree on the Bryston.  It's a nice match with my LCD-2's, giving them a lot more authority in the treble, and deeper bass.  I find that the Bryston reveals a lot of the faults of the Fostex TH-X00, especially the somewhat recessed midrange and some shout-iness in the highs.  
  
 But the bass is more plentiful and fun with the Fostex cans on the MAD amp (with the Telefunkens), if not as tuneful and balanced as the bass on the Brystons/LCD-2 combo can be.  The LCD-2's have a wonderful liquid midrange and very faithful tonality when played on the MAD amp at low/moderate listening levels.  Cellos sound "just right" and woodwinds and french horns have the right amount of body and gravitas.  Speaking of tubes again, with Gold Lions or Mullards, the MAD/LCD-2 combo becomes too much of a good thing.  OTOH, with my favored Amperex Bugle Boys the LCD-2's are darn nice on the MAD amp.  I don't recommend the combo for head bangers or EDM tho.  Your LCD-3's are in a whole different zip code as far as efficiency and treble performance, compared to my gen.1 LCD-2's.  Glad to hear you're happy with their sound on the MAD amp.


----------



## N15M0

Anyone can tell me besides the grado, what other headphones are great with the Ear+? Looking to get a TH900 MK2 to pair with the Ear+. Thanks.


----------



## parbaked

HDXXX


----------



## DeadEars

I'd recommend the Fostex cans.  I'm currently playing with a set of the Massdrop Fostex TH-X00's and liking the combination with my Ear+ Super.  The Fostex have a bit of U shaped frequency distribution with a ton of bass and a fairly bright high end.  The MAD amp nicely fills in the missing middle and provides great synergy.  Very much a "fun" profile.  Tons of drive and bass, which my HD-600/650 did NOT have with the MAD amp.  Plus the Fostex are easy to drive.  I expect the TH-900 headphones would be great, but haven't heard them with this amp.  They are a bit more sizzling on the high end than the TH-X00's, at least when I heard them at a meet on a couple different amps. 
  
 Good luck and have fun listening to the music.


----------



## Andrew Rieger

Anyone here test out Mapletree's newish OD300 headphone amp?


----------



## MacedonianHero

andrew rieger said:


> Anyone here test out Mapletree's newish OD300 headphone amp?


 
 I did review it a while back...brilliant amp. You can find my review in the link in my signature.


----------



## AndyBurns

So how does it compare to the Ear+HD? Specifically with Grados. Similar sound or a noticeable improvement. I love my Ear+ but was considering the Sugarmaple.


----------



## MacedonianHero

andyburns said:


> So how does it compare to the Ear+HD? Specifically with Grados. Similar sound or a noticeable improvement. I love my Ear+ but was considering the Sugarmaple.


 
 Both were brilliant! The advantage of the OD300 was that it paired with the HD800S and HE1000s so much better.


----------



## AndyBurns

I have the SR80I & SR325e so it sounds like I'm not missing anything and saved a few bucks to boot. Thank you!


----------



## JoeDoe

Finall made it back in the club!!!


----------



## whirlwind

Wow!

Where did you find it Joe.


----------



## JoeDoe

Ol' @wormsdriver reached out about letting his go! Funnily enough, I've probably pestered him about selling/trading it 3-4 times over the last 6 months.


----------



## whirlwind

Congrats...does he have another one.


----------



## JoeDoe

No ideer.


----------



## wormsdriver (Jul 13, 2017)

JoeDoe said:


> Ol' @wormsdriver reached out about letting his go! Funnily enough, I've probably pestered him about selling/trading it 3-4 times over the last 6 months.


Haha, I finally caved in. your pestering worked! Lol, jk

I don't get a chance to listen at home to either speakers or headphones for some time now so it was time to pass it along where it'll get more use. I don't have another Mad Ear+ anymore as I sold one and traded another one over a year ago. 

Great little amps indeed!


----------



## whirlwind

wormsdriver said:


> Haha, I finally caved in. your pestering worked! Lol, jk
> 
> I don't get a chance to listen at home to either speakers or headphones for some time now so it was time to pass it along where it'll get more use. I don't have another Mad Ear+ anymore as I sold one and traded another one over a year ago.
> 
> Great little amps indeed!



I knew you had two of them at one time.

Yes, they sure are great little amps, with some nice tube rolling options and only having to change one tube to change the sound.


----------



## JoeDoe

wormsdriver said:


> Haha, I finally caved in. your pestering worked! Lol, jk
> 
> I don't get a chance to listen at home to either speakers or headphones for some time now so it was time to pass it along where it'll get more use. I don't have another Mad Ear+ anymore as I sold one and traded another one over a year ago.
> 
> Great little amps indeed!



And no one is more appreciative than me 

Very underrated amps. Definitely a testament to smart design > newest tech.


----------



## AndyBurns (Jul 14, 2017)

Coming up on my 1 year anniversary.


----------



## whirlwind

AndyBurns said:


> Coming up on my 1 year anniversary.




Very nice.


----------



## BobG55 (Aug 4, 2017)

AndyBurns said:


> Coming up on my 1 year anniversary.




Wow.  Beauty !  Ordered a MAD Ear+ HD from Lloyd today.  Looking forward to it.  I owned a used one two years ago & went through a whole bunch of expensive headphone amps & headphones & I've decided to get back to basics & just enjoy the music.   I'm keeping my HD6xx siblings & will probably either buy an RS1 (used) or SR325e which I owned before & really really liked.  I'm probably going to sell my HD800 & then that'll be it.  I'm done.


----------



## whirlwind

BobG55 said:


> Wow.  Beauty !  Ordered a MAD Ear+ HD from Lloyd today.  Looking forward to it.  I owned a used one two years ago & went through a whole bunch of expensive headphone amps & headphones & I've decided to get back to basics & just enjoy the music.   I'm keeping my HD6xx siblings & will probably either buy an RS1 (used) or SR325e which I owned before & really really liked.  I'm probably going to sell my HD800 & then that'll be it.  I'm done.




When is the delivery date ?
Will be a great amp, congrats.


----------



## JoeDoe

BobG55 said:


> Wow.  Beauty !  Ordered a MAD Ear+ HD from Lloyd today.  Looking forward to it.  I owned a used one two years ago & went through a whole bunch of expensive headphone amps & headphones & I've decided to get back to basics & just enjoy the music.   I'm keeping my HD6xx siblings & will probably either buy an RS1 (used) or SR325e which I owned before & really really liked.  I'm probably going to sell my HD800 & then that'll be it.  I'm done.



Right there with you my friend! I spent the summer auditioning, wheeling, and dealing, after all is said and done (including an Auralic Taurus ( Best I've ever heard the PS1000's sound) and a Kenzie), I've scaled back and landed on the MAD again.  Spruced this old timer up little bit with some fresh badges and new knob!


----------



## BobG55 (Aug 5, 2017)

whirlwind said:


> When is the delivery date ?
> Will be a great amp, congrats.


Thanks Whirlwind.  I don't know about the delivery date.  I'm on the queue though so it shouldn't be too long.  When I spoke with Dr. Peppard I never thought of asking but from reading previous posts it shouldn't be too long.  I've also decided to hang on to my HD800 & take a breather before deciding to get a Grade headphone or not.  This is mainly due to my buying an expensive tube yesterday.  All of this is costing me more because of the currency difference, my living in Canada & having to pay in U.S. dollars.  But all in all I'm quite content with my decision to get back to a modest set up.


----------



## BobG55

JoeDoe said:


> Right there with you my friend! I spent the summer auditioning, wheeling, and dealing, after all is said and done (including an Auralic Taurus ( Best I've ever heard the PS1000's sound) and a Kenzie), I've scaled back and landed on the MAD again.  Spruced this old timer up little bit with some fresh badges and new knob!



Thanks Joe.  I have to confess that while browsing this thread last week I saw this picture of your Ear+ (nice job on the badges and knob BTW) & that helped me in my decision to buy one again also. I had been thinking about it for some time.


----------



## JoeDoe

BobG55 said:


> Thanks Joe.  I have to confess that while browsing this thread last week I saw this picture of your Ear+ (nice job on the badges and knob BTW) & that helped me in my decision to buy one again also. I had been thinking about it for some time.



I believe it. It's the only tube amp I've wanted to return to. This is the third MAD I've owned and it's not going anywhere. Couple weeks back, I did some comparing between an Auralic Taurus/Vega stack and the MAD with a Denafrips Ares and there might have been incremental improvement in micro detail via the stack, but the MAD rig didn't give up much. The Auralic stack retails for over $3k! Dr. Lloyd's amp is such a great value!


----------



## BobG55

whirlwind said:


> When is the delivery date ?
> Will be a great amp, congrats.



*Emailed Dr. Peppard on Aug. 7 & asked him if he could give me an approximate date as to when the amp would be ready.  Here's his reply :*

Hi Bob,
I drilled your chassis yesterday so it will be done this week.
Lloyd

Lloyd Peppard
Mapletree Audio Design

So, I'd say another week and a half before delivery.  My advantage is that we're both in Canada so the delivery should be faster especially when there's no customs involved.  My tube was mailed last night form Illinois (Brent Jessee) so that should arrive around the same time maybe shortly before the amp.  Then I'll be all set and we can get this thread resurrected again; for a while anyways.


----------



## JoeDoe

Check it! http://www.usaudiomart.com/details/...headphone-amp-black-gate-caps/images/1616909/


----------



## BobG55

JoeDoe said:


> Check it! http://www.usaudiomart.com/details/...headphone-amp-black-gate-caps/images/1616909/



Too bad the guy didn't put it up for sale a couple of weeks ago.  I would have jumped all over that sucker, at that price + the capacitors & tubes included not to mention $600.00 CDN = no currency loss (I'm Canadian) = heck of a bargain.  Can't buy it now since I ordered a new one from Dr. Peppard and it should be ready in the next few days.  Oh well, somebody is going to get a great deal on a great amp.  Thanks for the posting Joe.


----------



## whirlwind

I had a MadEar with black-gate caps once, it was an awesome amp..I would have kept it but at the time when I got a new amp, I needed the funds


----------



## BobG55

whirlwind said:


> I had a MadEar with black-gate caps once, it was an awesome amp..I would have kept it but at the time when I got a new amp, I needed the funds



Yeah, I've done that so often, sell an amp or headphones in order to use the money to buy another amp or headphones.  Some of the ones I sold for the reason I regretted afterwards.  I'm not planning on doing that any longer.


----------



## wormsdriver

JoeDoe said:


> Right there with you my friend! I spent the summer auditioning, wheeling, and dealing, after all is said and done (including an Auralic Taurus ( Best I've ever heard the PS1000's sound) and a Kenzie), I've scaled back and landed on the MAD again.  Spruced this old timer up little bit with some fresh badges and new knob!


Nice job! I had also thought about ordering some new badges and had even thought about sending it back to Lloyd for a check up and cosmetic facelift, but in truth the amp didn't need anything and I liked the all black anyhow. BTW, I don't know if I told you but your MAD does have the Black Gate caps in there.


----------



## wormsdriver

BobG55 said:


> *Emailed Dr. Peppard on Aug. 7 & asked him if he could give me an approximate date as to when the amp would be ready.  Here's his reply :*
> 
> Hi Bob,
> I drilled your chassis yesterday so it will be done this week.
> ...


Congrats! can wait to see pictures of that beauty!


----------



## BobG55

wormsdriver said:


> Congrats! can wait to see pictures of that beauty!



Thanks Wormsdriver, I will definitely post picture and comments once I get it.  I'm last in the "Order Queue" and the status still reads "In progress".  Two days ago the order above mine also read "In progress" but changed to "Shipped" yesterday so it shouldn't be too much longer before my amp is shipped by the good Dr.  I did get the tube I bought from Brent Jessee, today in the mail.  So, that's one positive step.


----------



## BobG55 (Aug 20, 2017)

My MAD Ear+ HD shipped on Friday.   I also sold my HD800 & bought an RS1i from JoeDoe at a very good/ fair price and a pair of SR325e from Canuck Audio Mart (paid in CDN $) at a very good price also.  I owned the SR325e last year and later on regretted selling them.  The seller told me they're barely broken in, he might have listened to them on 3 or 4 occasions.  I received my tube from Brent Jessee earlier this week, so, I'm just about "all ready".


----------



## JoeDoe

BobG55 said:


> My MAD Ear+ HD shipped on Friday.   I also sold my HD800 & bought an RS1i from JoeDoe at a very good/ fair price and a pair of SR325e from Canuck Audio Mart (paid in CDN $) at a very good price also.  I owned the SR325e last year and later on regretted selling them.  The seller told me they're barely broken in, he might have listened to them on 3 or 4 occasions.  I received my tube from Brent Jessee earlier this week, so, I'm just about "all ready".



What tube?!?!


----------



## BobG55 (Aug 20, 2017)

JoeDoe said:


> What tube?!?!



*12AX7 Telefunken Grass medical yellow tip smooth plate diamond mark tube* / from Brent Jessee.   I thought long and hard before spending the money on this tube; my reasoning in the end was twofold : buy the the best tube I can afford with the sound attributes to my taste, &, hopefully not having to spend anymore money on several tubes which won't "fully" meet my tastes.


----------



## whirlwind

Can't wait to see your pics of this!


----------



## JoeDoe

Hey fellas, those of you who are current owners, what DAC are you using with your MAD? I've dipped my toe in the NOS pool and while the timbrel accuracy is excellent, the soundstage is pretty collapsed.


----------



## AndyBurns

Just using an Integra DPS 8.3. I listen to a lot of SACD. NOS tube will take 8-16 hrs to sound decent in my experience. First couple NOS tubes I bought sounded so lifeless out of the box that I thought I had been shipped counterfeits.


----------



## AndyBurns

BobG55 said:


> Wow.  Beauty !  Ordered a MAD Ear+ HD from Lloyd today.  Looking forward to it.  I owned a used one two years ago & went through a whole bunch of expensive headphone amps & headphones & I've decided to get back to basics & just enjoy the music.   I'm keeping my HD6xx siblings & will probably either buy an RS1 (used) or SR325e which I owned before & really really liked.  I'm probably going to sell my HD800 & then that'll be it.  I'm done.


Thank you. But I have to give credit to Dr Lloyd. He suggested the color scheme. Maybe a Blue jays thing going on.


----------



## BobG55 (Aug 24, 2017)

My MAD Ear+ HD arrived today and it looks and sounds wonderful.  So far the headphone that I like best with it are the HD650.  The HD600 & SR325e sound very good but the HD650 is the star of the stable so far.  Very happy with the overall sound : listening to “Two against nature” by Steely Dan w/ the HD650 and the sound is clear, clean, detailed with great mids, very good soundstage and very tight bass.  Exactly the overall sound I prefer.  There’s also a somewhat warm & musical side to the sound.

The only down side is the Telefunken tube which I paid good money for is faulty.  There’s a gurgling sound especially in the high notes and that even after I let warm up for an hour without playing any music.  Nothing changed.  So, I’ll be returning it for a refund (30 day guarantee).   The stock Sylvania 5751 isn’t a bad tube at all & I’ve ordered an RCA tube which should arrive early next week.  Here are some pictures taken w/ my MacBook Pro laptop camera which explains why they may not be that great.

The picture at the very top shows the lighting effect of a cheap little lamp I bought a couple of years ago at a garage sale for .75 cents.  I like it because the lampshade is red and it creates a relaxed atmosphere at night time when I listen to my headphones/ music & browse my laptop including my favourite site, Head-fi of course.


----------



## BobG55

whirlwind said:


> Can't wait to see your pics of this!



Posted Whirlwind.


----------



## AndyBurns

BobG55 said:


> My MAD Ear+ HD arrived today and it looks and sounds wonderful.  So far the headphone that I like best with it are the HD650.  The HD600 & SR325e sound very good but the HD650 is the star of the stable so far.  Very happy with the overall sound : listening to “Two against nature” by Steely Dan w/ the HD650 and the sound is clear, clean, detailed with great mids, very good soundstage and very tight bass.  Exactly the overall sound I prefer.  There’s also a somewhat warm & musical side to the sound.
> 
> The only down side is the Telefunken tube which I paid good money for is faulty.  There’s a gurgling sound especially in the high notes and that even after I let warm up for an hour without playing any music.  Nothing changed.  So, I’ll be returning it for a refund (30 day guarantee).   The stock Sylvania 5751 isn’t a bad tube at all & I’ve ordered an RCA tube which should arrive early next week.  Here are some pictures taken w/ my MacBook Pro laptop camera which explains why they may not be that great.
> 
> The picture at the very top shows the lighting effect of a cheap little lamp I bought a couple of years ago at a garage sale for .75 cents.  I like it because the lampshade is red and it creates a relaxed atmosphere at night time when I listen to my headphones/ music & browse my laptop including my favourite site, Head-fi of course.


Congrats! But you can get rid of the lamp now. The glow of the tubes is all you need.


----------



## BobG55

AndyBurns said:


> Congrats! But you can get rid of the lamp now. The glow of the tubes is all you need.


----------



## whirlwind

BobG55 said:


> My MAD Ear+ HD arrived today and it looks and sounds wonderful.  So far the headphone that I like best with it are the HD650.  The HD600 & SR325e sound very good but the HD650 is the star of the stable so far.  Very happy with the overall sound : listening to “Two against nature” by Steely Dan w/ the HD650 and the sound is clear, clean, detailed with great mids, very good soundstage and very tight bass.  Exactly the overall sound I prefer.  There’s also a somewhat warm & musical side to the sound.
> 
> The only down side is the Telefunken tube which I paid good money for is faulty.  There’s a gurgling sound especially in the high notes and that even after I let warm up for an hour without playing any music.  Nothing changed.  So, I’ll be returning it for a refund (30 day guarantee).   The stock Sylvania 5751 isn’t a bad tube at all & I’ve ordered an RCA tube which should arrive early next week.  Here are some pictures taken w/ my MacBook Pro laptop camera which explains why they may not be that great.
> 
> The picture at the very top shows the lighting effect of a cheap little lamp I bought a couple of years ago at a garage sale for .75 cents.  I like it because the lampshade is red and it creates a relaxed atmosphere at night time when I listen to my headphones/ music & browse my laptop including my favourite site, Head-fi of course.




Very nice, congrats!  It is beautiful.

I am pretty sure Dr. Peppard used the HD6XX series when designing this amp.


----------



## JoeDoe

Loving the cherry side panels Bob!


----------



## BobG55

JoeDoe said:


> Loving the cherry side panels Bob!



Thanks Joe.  Aren't they cool ?   Yeah, I really like them also & the total aesthetic look, even the volume knob which is old style.  something else I noticed that's different from the previous MAD I owned a couple of years ago : the company logo is super imposed on a square frame like piece of wood with the edges rounded downwards.  I prefer this look of craftsmanship to the former metal like  plaque.  It's a beauty.  

Good news also on the tube side of things.  I emailed Brent Jessee about the Telefunken making noise and he emailed me back with these instructions : " ... 

" ..._ *sounds like there may have been some severe vibration during shipping and a flake of cathode material is causing a partial short in the grid of the tube.  You may be able to resolve this.  Take the tube out and tap it firmly on a table top.  Hold the tube upright and tap it firmly with a wooden pencil.  This should knock the flake out where it will cause no more trouble.  Burn the tube in for at least another 24 hours and all noise and artifacts should be gone*."_

Well I followed his instructions except for the 24 hours burn in time.  It burned for approx. 6 hours & I got impatient.  So on went a Steely Dan cd (I always use a Steely Dan album when judging the sound of any new audio item I've just bought because the production of their albums is the best I've heard) & I crossed my fingers after putting the SR325e(s) over my ears and turned up the volume : I’m standing in front of the amp, the music comes on and my jaw dropped down. I can even hear the vibration sound that follows a guitar chord being picked.  That is pretty damn cool & incredible.  Brent's instructions worked to say the least.  I'm more than happy with all of my set up, to say the least.  

Also glad to be using Grados again.


----------



## JoeDoe

Great news bob! Congrats!


----------



## BobG55

Thanks Joe. 

Does anyone know if a brand new MAD Ear+ HD needs a certain period/ time of _burn in, _in order to reach it's full potential ?     I'm not usually a believer in _burn in _but I thought I'd ask anyways.

Thanks.


----------



## whirlwind

BobG55 said:


> Thanks Joe.
> 
> Does anyone know if a brand new MAD Ear+ HD needs a certain period/ time of _burn in, _in order to reach it's full potential ?     I'm not usually a believer in _burn in _but I thought I'd ask anyways.
> 
> Thanks.




Yeah, give it a bit of time for those caps to settle in.....tubes also.
Great looking amp.


----------



## BobG55

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, give it a bit of time for those caps to settle in.....tubes also.
> Great looking amp.


Thanks Whirlwind, much appreciated.


----------



## Unchi

BobG55 said:


> Thanks Joe.
> 
> Does anyone know if a brand new MAD Ear+ HD needs a certain period/ time of _burn in, _in order to reach it's full potential ?     I'm not usually a believer in _burn in _but I thought I'd ask anyways.
> 
> Thanks.


From my experience, it takes a while(hundreds of hours) to settle, but after that it remains consistent. This amp is in its own league, had it for a few years and never looking back.


----------



## ToneDeath

JoeDoe said:


> Hey fellas, those of you who are current owners, what DAC are you using with your MAD? I've dipped my toe in the NOS pool and while the timbrel accuracy is excellent, the soundstage is pretty collapsed.



Hey Joe, I've been using the Schitt Gungnir Multibit DAC with my Ear+HD about a year now. Great combination, great company.

TD


----------



## ToneDeath

JoeDoe said:


> Hey fellas, those of you who are current owners, what DAC are you using with your MAD? I've dipped my toe in the NOS pool and while the timbrel accuracy is excellent, the soundstage is pretty collapsed.


Hey Joe, I'm using the Schiit Gungnir Multibit with the  MAD Ear + HD. It sounds good to my ears, but what do I know, so many variables and everyone hears differentally.


----------



## canali

i just bought the massdrop fostex th x00 ebony cans....still have my _mad earplus purist hd_
and a _chord mojo_....a colleague of mine (a bit of a dick who disses chord products)
suggested ditching both and getting the just released
mass drop _eddie current zdt jr.._..https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-eddie-current-zdt-jr

but to me my current amps are quite good in quality.
any imput?

btw: i don't listen to cans nearly as much as i do to live music nowadays: thru my naim muso
or desktop focal alpha 50s with the mojo as a (fab sounding) dac.


----------



## parbaked (Nov 20, 2017)

Your colleague is likely wrong.
The Massdrop amp is based on a $350 Russian amp by a company called Laconic Audio.
http://laconiclab.ru/laconic_night_blues_mini.html
It has nothing to do with Eddie Current or the ZDT except that Craig bought one for fun and liked it.

There is nothing about the design or components that lead me to believe it will be better than your MAD...


----------



## ladavid

I actually joined the drop - its pretty affordable and will be fun to compare to my MAD amp.  Sadly not likely to ship til next summer so will be long wait for comparisons but have read good things about both night blues (great name) and Eddie Current amps.  Have same cans as you (Fostex) - with the MAD amp they kicked my 650's good.


----------



## canali

reading on super audio thread this eddie amp is good for high impedence cans....
and the massdrops, in contrast, are pretty easy to drive right?


----------



## ladavid

seems like it - may finally hear what all the fuss is about with the 650's as it does seem they are underpowered with the MAD amp when compared to the Fostex.


----------



## parbaked

Dr P uses HD650 and design the Ear + to drive them well.
If you feel gain is too low make sure you 're using 12ax7 tubes and not 5751 as the 12ax7 have approximately 40% more gain than the 5751 tubes.


----------



## ladavid

the issue with the 650's is less gain and more lack of dynamics and tone when compared to the massdrop fostex


----------



## JoeDoe (May 7, 2020)

Evening fellas! I’m unashamedly resurrecting this thread bc it seems like the best place to garner MAD owners’ input!

I’ve got my third Ear+ inbound this week and it’s about a 12 year old unit. Any of you gents out there knowledgeable about internal modifications or upgrades?


----------



## Grimspoon

JoeDoe said:


> Evening fellas! I’m unashamedly resurrecting this thread bc it seems like the best place to garner MAD owners’ input!
> 
> I’ve got my third Ear+ inbound this week and it’s about a 12 year oldunit. Any ofyou gents out there knowledgeable about internal modifications or upgrades?



Back then Dr Lloyd Peppard was offering black gate caps and a stepped potentiometer as an upgrade for his Ear+ HD and Ear+ Super units, pretty sure.

I've got a unit that was custom built as an amalgam of the Ear+ HD and the Super (so basically it has magic eye tubes) with the black gate caps. Did not opt for the stepped pot though. It's a fantastic unit.







Little bit worn out in places but still kicking.


----------



## whirlwind

parbaked said:


> Your colleague is likely wrong.
> The Massdrop amp is based on a $350 Russian amp by a company called Laconic Audio.
> http://laconiclab.ru/laconic_night_blues_mini.html
> It has nothing to do with Eddie Current or the ZDT except that Craig bought one for fun and liked it.
> ...




This.

 You would need a real Eddie Current design to top the Mad...the Massdrop amp is just wishful thinking....my two cents.


----------



## MacedonianHero

whirlwind said:


> This.
> 
> You would need a real Eddie Current design to top the Mad...the Massdrop amp is just wishful thinking....my two cents.



Not with Grado's (especially the RS-1). Haven't heard any better combo (including several EC amps).


----------



## whirlwind

MacedonianHero said:


> Not with Grado's (especially the RS-1). Haven't heard any better combo (including several EC amps).



Yeah, I had the RS1 as my main headphone when I owned the Mad, the synergy was killer.


----------



## MacedonianHero

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, I had the RS1 as my main headphone when I owned the Mad, the synergy was killer.


 
Although it’s been several years, I do still miss that setup from time to time!


----------

